# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Emrat dhe Cilesite e Zotit!

## forum126

*Besimi i Ehli Sunnetit në Emrat dhe Cilësitë e Allahut*



Dhe të Allahut janë të gjithë emrat më të bukur, kështu që luteni Atë me ta... [Al-Araf: 180] 

Ai fillon krijimin, pastaj do ta përsërisë atë (pasi të jetë zhdukur) dhe kjo është shumë e lehtë për Të. Atij i takon El Methelul Ala المثل الأعلى (përshkrimi më i lartë) në qiej dhe në tokë. Dhe Ai është i Gjithëfuqishmi më i Urti Gjithëgjykues (Err-Rrumë 27).

Asgjë nuk i përngjan Atij dhe Ai është i Gjithëdituri, Gjithëshikuesi (Esh Shura 11).


Autori

*Ismail BARDHOSHI

www.alb-islam.com*


*Rëndësia e njohjes të Emrave të bukur të Allahut dhe cilësive të Tij të larta.*


Si mundet të nxjerrë në pah pena e robit të dobët e të paaftë, dobitë e madhërishme që i arrin njeriu, me anë të studimit të kësaj teme.
Ata që e njohin Allahun dhe janë të vetëdijëshëm për Madhërinë dhe përkryerjen e Tij, kanë diskutuar rreth mirësisë të madhe që e kanë arritur duke njohur Allahun, ciëlësitë dhe emrat e Tij. Megjithëse me retorikën e tyre në këtë fushë, i kanë mahnitur mendjet, njohuria e tyre, që ka ndriçuar zemrat dhe ka udhëzur mëndjet, mbetet një pikë uji nga deti.. 

Tekstet e Kuranit dhe të sunnetit, mbartin sekrete dhe drita, të cilat i shushasin mendjet dhe i ndriçojnë zemrat e njerezve.
Të mjafton që të kuptosh këtë që po sqrojmë fakti, se Njeriu më i ditur rreth Zotit të Tij Muhamedi, i cili është më i frikësuari i tyre prej Zotit, ka theksuar se nuk mundet ti llogarisë lavditë, të cilat i meriton Zoti i robërve. Ai ka thënë duke iu drejtuar Zotit të tij: "Nuk i llogaris dot lavditë e Tua". Në rreshtat që vijojnë, do të përmendim disa pika, ku do të sqarojmë frytet dhe dobitë, që i arrijnë robërit me anë të njohjes së emrave dhe cilësive të Allahut. 

E para

*Rruga për njohjen e Allahut, është njohja e emrave dhe cilësive të Tij.*  

Në qoftëse robërit dëshirojnë të njohin Zotin e tyre dhe të shtojnë dijen e tyre rreth Tij, nuk kanëë rrugë tjetër, përveçse ta njohin Atë me anë të argumenteve të sheriatit, që e përshkruajnë atë dhe i deklarojnë emrat dhe veprat e Tij, sepse Allahu nuk shikohet në këtë botë.

Shikoje fjalën e Allahut ku na bën të njohur veten e Tij :
"Allahu është Ai i Cili nuk ka të adhuruar tjetër me të drejtë përveç Tij. Ai është El Haj-ju El Kaj-jum (i Përjetëshmi, i Pafillim dhe i Pambarim, Mbajtësi dhe Mbrojtësi i gjithçkaje që ekziston). As kotje as gjumë nuk e kap Atë, e Atij është çdo gjë në qiej dhe në tokë. Kush është ai që mund të ndërmjetësojë tek Ai përveçse me lejen e Tij. Ai di se çfarë u ndodh krijesave të Tij në këtë botë dhe çfarë do t'u ndodhë atyre në botën tjetër. Ata kurrë nuk do të përfshijnë ndonjë gjë nga dija e Tij, përveç asaj që Ai dëshiron. El Kurrsij-ja e Tij përfshin qiejt dhe tokën. Ai nuk ndjen aspak lodhje në ruajtjen dhe në mbrojtjen e tyre. Ai është më i Larti, më Madhështori" [El Bekare: 255].
Ky ajet njihet me emrin : " Ajetul Kursijj". Ai është ajeti me i madh i Kuranit siç ka ardhur në hadith të saktë. mbi madhështinë e këtij ajeti, dijetarët kanë thënë: " Ai përmban besimin e drejtë në adhurimin e Allahut dhe në emrat e cilësitë e Tij.. Për më gjërë, shiko hadithet që ka përmëndur Ibnu Kethiri mbi komentimin e këtij ajeti, si dhe shpjegimin që i ka bërë. 

Shiko gjithashtu tre ajetet e fundit të sures Hashër:
"Allahu është Ai, veç të Cilit nuk ka të adhuruar tjetër të merituar, por vetëm Ai, i Gjithëdituri i gajbit (i çdo të fshehte dhe të panjohure) dhe të shfaqurës (i çdo të njohure). Ai është Gjithmëshirshmi, Mëshirploti. * Allahu është Ai përveç të Cilit nuk ka të adhuruar tjetër të merituar, por vetëm Ai, Mbizotëruesi, i Shenjti, i Gjthpërsosuri pa asnjë të metë, Gjithëdhuruesi i sigurisë (besimit), Gjithëvëzhguesi mbi krijesat e Tij,i Gjithfuqishmi, Urdhëruesi i Papërballueshëm, më i Larti Suprem. Lavdi i qoftë Atij. I Lartë është Ai nga gjithë çfarë i mveshin dhe i bashkojnë Atij. *Ai është Allahu, Gjithëkrijuesi, Shpikësi i pashembullt i çdo gjëje, Formësuesi i gjithçkaje. Të Tij janë emrat më të bukur dhe më të lartë. Gjithë çështë në qiej dhe në tokë lavdërojnë Atë. Dhe Ai është i Gjithëfuqishmi, më i Urti Gjithgjykues." [Hashër: 22-24] 

Shiko çfarë thotë Allahu për veprat e Tij në Univers: A nuk e kanë ditur ata që mohojnë se qielli dhe toka ishin të bashkuara,pastaj ne i ndamë ata?dhe ne kemi bërë çdo gjë të gjallë, çdo lloj gjallese prej ujit. A nuk do të besojnë atëherë,pra? Ne kemi vendosur në tokë male të qëndrueshëm, se përndryshe ajo do të dridhej me gjithë ta: Ne vendosëm në të edhe vend kalime të gjëra (qafa malesh) për ta për të kaluar, që të mund të udhëzohen. Ne e kemi bërë qiellin çati, të sigurtë dhe të mbrojtur më së miri, megjithëatë ata u kthejnë shpinën shenjave të tij (dielli, hëna, yjet erërat, retëe tjer) [El Enbija 30  33.]

Kur e pyeti Faraoni Musain për Zotin e Tij që e ka dërguar tek njerëzit. Musai ia bëri të njohur atij Zotin me anë të emrave, cilësive dhe veprave të Tij. Faraoni tha: E çfarë është Zoti i botëve. Musai u tha: Zoti i qiejve dhe i tokës dhe i gjithçkaje që ndodhet ndërmjet tyre, nëse kërkopni të bindeni plotësisht. Faraoni u tha njerëzve përreth tij :A nuk e dëgjoni se çfar thotë? Musai u tha: Zoti juaj dhe Zoti i baballarëve tuaj të parë! Faraoni tha vërtetë që i Dërguari juaj që është sjellë tek ju është i çmendur! Musai u tha : Zoti i lindjes dhe i perëndimit dhe i gjithçkaje që ndodhet ndërmjet tyre, veç sikur ta kuptoni! [Esh shuara 23- 28.]

Tekstet e sheriatit, që kanë ardhur në lidhje me këtë teme janë të shumtë. Madje i gjith Kurani bën fjalë për Allahun. Thelbin e mesazheve të larta qiellore, Kurani e ka përmbledhur në një ajet. 

"Ne nuk dërguam asnjë të dërguar para teje e të mos i kemi shpallur atij se ; nuk ka Zot tjetër përveç Meje, pra më adhuroni" [ El Enbija: 25]

Allahu i Lartësuar ka thënë, duke përmbledhur thelbin e asaj që ia shpalli të Dërguarit Tij Muhamedit: Thuaju: Mua më është shpallur se i adhuruari juaj është një i adhuruar i vetëm. A do ti nënshtroheni Atij pra. [El Enbija: 108]

Robërit nuk munden që ta konceptojnë realitetin e adhurimit, ta zbatojnë atë në fjalët dhe punët e tyre, në qoftëse nuk do të njohin cilësitë e Krijuesit të Lartësuar .

Nga kjo që sqaruam arrrijmë të njohim krimin e madh që e kanë bërë ata që mohojnë cilësitë e Allahut, emrat e Tij dhe veprat e Tij ose diçka prej tyre. Sepse në këtë mënyrë ata bllokojnë rrugën e njohjes së Allahut. 

E dyta: 

*Pastrimi i shpirtërave dhe edukimi i tyre, që të adhurojnë Allahun një, të vetëm.*

Mesazhet e zbritura nga Allahu, synojnë të rregullojnë gjendjen e njeriun dhe rruga e rregullimit është, që të edukohen robërit në adhurimin e Allahut. Çelësi, me të cilin hapën të Dërguarit zemrat e njerëzve, ishin ajetet e Allahut, të cilat flisnin rreth Zotit të tyre dhe i lidhnin zemrat e tyre me Të. Kështu drejtohen zemrat dhe fytyrat e robërve, për tek një Zot i vetëm.

Boshti rreth të cilit, sillet i gjithë Kurani, është përmbledhja e cilësive të Allahut, përmbledhja e veprave të Tij në univers, sqarimi i Madhërisë së Allahut, ftimi i njerëzve për tiu përgjigjur ligjeve të Allahut dhe për tiu larguar gjërave që tërheqin zemërimin e Allahut si dhe sqarimi i shpërblimit, që ua jep Allahu atyre që i binden dhe ndëshkimin, me të cilin do të ndëshkojë të ata që e kundërshtojnë. 
Ky diskutim sikurse ka ardhur në Kuran, ka qënë dhe do të jetë faktori që lëviz zemrat, trondit nefset ( vetet ) dhe zhduk ndyrësirat dhe pisllëqet, që pengojnë nga e mira.

Lexoje fjalën e Allahut, e cila tregon për ndikimin që lënë, në shpirtrat e të mirëve të umetit, këta ajete të zbritura nga Allahu: Allahu zbriti fjalët më të shkëlqyera, një Libër pjesët e të cilit i përngjasin njëra-tjetrës, në mirësi e vërtetëtsi, shpesh i përsëritur. Lëkurat e atyre që kanë frikë zotin e tyre, dridhen prej tij. Pastaj lëkura dhe zemra e tyre, zbutet me kujtimin e Allahut .[Ez Zumer: 23]

Njohja e emrave dhe cilësive të Allahut, të mbron nga rrëshqitja në gabime, të ngren pas rënies në gabim (gjynah) të hap derën e shpresës, të ndihmon për durim dhe të mbron nga pesimizmi dhe dembelizmi.

Zemrat e njerëzve, ndoshta dëshirojnë të veprojnë gjynahe, por kur kujtojnë se Allahu i sheh dhe se do të dalin para Tij, tërhiqen dhe largohen nga gjynahu. Njeriu bie në gjynah pastaj kujton mëshirën e madhe të Allahut dhe nuk vazhdon në veprimin e gjynahut, nuk zhytet më shumë në rrugën e shkatërrimit, por kthehet tek Zoti i Tij, i Cili e pranon teuben (pendimin) e robërve dhe i mëshiron ata.

Robin e prekin fatkeqësira dhe gjëra të urryera, por ai nuk shqetësohet dhe nuk shfaq panik. I mbështetet Allahut dhe i përballon gjërat e urryera me zemër të kënaqur. Ibnul Kajim ka thënë: "Prej sekreteve të Kur'anit të madhërishëm, është se ai u drejtohet njerëzve, me shprehje të cilat u shfaqin Zotin e Lartësuar njerëzve, nëpërmjet cilësive të Tij. Në disa ajete, Allahu u shfaqet njerëzve, me anë të cilësive të madhërisë dhe të lartësisë. Këta i bëjnë njerëzit, që të nënshtrohen, tu thyhen zemrat, ti drejtohen Atij me zëra të përkushtuar dhe tu shkrihet mendjemadhësia, siç shkrihet kripa në ujë.

Në disa ajete u shfaqet me anë të cilësive të bukurisë dhe përkryerjes, të cilat tregojnë për bukurinë dhe përkryerjen e qënies. Kjo bën që njerëzit ta duan Allahun, me të gjithë fuqinë e dashurisë, që kanë sipas njohurive të tyre rreth bukurisë dhe përkryerjes, së cilësive të Allahut. Kështu që zemra e robit, boshatiset nga çdo gjë tjetër, përveç dashurisë për Allahun.

Kur u shfaqet me anë të cilësive të mëshirës, bamirësisë dhe butësisë, lëviz fuqia e shpresës nga zemrat e robërve dhe angazhohen për të punuar sa më shumë, që të arrijnë mirësitë e Allahut.

Kur u shfaqet me cilësitë e drejtësisë, hakmarrjes, zemërimit, urrejtjes dhe ndëshkimit, frenohet nefsi që urdhëron për të keqe, dobësohet fuqia e tij për epsh, zemërim,lojë dhe lakmi për haram dhe i shtohet frika, nga ndëshkimi i Allahut.

Kur u shfaqet Allahu me anë të cilësive të urdhërimit, ndalimit, besës, porosisë, dërgimit të të dërguarve, zbritjes së librave dhe ligjvënies. Atëherë lëviz dëshira dhe fuqia e robërve për të zbatuar, për të përcjellë të vërtetën dhe për të besuar lajmet me të cilët kanë ardhur të Dërguarit. 

Kur u shfaqet me anë të cilësive të dëgjimit, shikimit dhe dijes, rigjallërohet dhe aktivizohet tek robi, fuqia e turpit. Ai turpërohet nga Zoti i tij, që ta shikojë atë që e urren Ai, ose të dëgjojë atë që e urren Ai, ose të fshehë në zemrën e tij atë që e bën të urryer tek Allahu. Kështuqë do të bëhen lëvizjet, thëniet dhe mendimet e Tij, sipas kritereve dhe standarteve të sheriatit. 

Kur u shfaqet me anë të cilësive të mjaftimit, dashurisë, rregullimit të gjërave në interes të tyre, shmangies se fatkeqësive prej tyre, ndihmimit të të dashurve të Tij dhe mbrojtjes se tyre, rigjallërohet tek robi fuqia per tiu mbështetur Allahut, për ti dorëzuar, sukseset dhe rezultatet e punëve në dorë të Tij dhe për tu kënaqur me atë që e vepron Allahu ndaj robit .

E treta:

* Njohuria me e lartë, ndër të gjitha njohuritë, është njohja e Allahut.*

Që në të kaluarën, po ashtu edhe në të tashmen, njerëzit kanë patur zell të madh për dituri dhe njohuri. Ata kërkojnë nëpër gërmadha dhe shpella, për të njohur ngjarjet e popujve të kaluar dhe gjendjet e tyre. Studiojnë profecitë që flasin për të fshehtën, që të njohin ngjarjet që do të ndodhin. Shpikin satelitë për të njohur yjet dhe planetet, madje kanë dërguar anijet kozmike, të cilat ecin në hapësirë për të mbajtur njerëz apo mjete, që të zbulojnë universin dhe të sqarojnë atë që nuk dihet rreth tij. 

Njerëzit kanë hulumtuar tokën, malet, kodrat, shtresat e tokës. Janë zhytur në dete, për të njohur kafshët dhe sekretet, që gjënden në ta. Kanë studiuar përbërjen e njeriut, bimëve dhe kafshëve. Ata kanë përpiluar libra, për të regjistruar njohuritë, që kanë marrë gjatë kohëravë dhe kanë shkruajtur shkencat e ndryeshme, si historinë, gjeografinë, astronominë, kiminë, fizikën, mjekësinë etj.. 

Përderisa lartësia e njohurisë, është sipas lartësisë së të njohurës, atëherë padyshim njohuritë që na bëjnë të njohur Zotin tonë, janë njohuritë më të larta. Ai që ka dituri dhe njohuri rreth Allahut, është më i mirë se ai që ka njohuri rreth yjeve, shtresave të tokës, njerëzve, kafshëve e tjerë. 

Ka thënë Ibnul Arabi (Allahu e mëshiroftë): "Lartësia e dijes, është sipas lartësisë së të diturës. Krijuesi është më i larti i gjërave të ditura, si rrjedhojë dituria rreth emrave të Tij, është dituria më e lartë.". 

Islami i fton pasuesit e Tij për dituri, vëzhgim dhe hulumtim në univers. Por ai i shan ata që dituria e tyre, qëndron në kufijt e jetës dhe nuk i kalon kufijt e jetës, për të njohur Krijuesin e jetës dhe për të kuptuar qëllimin e krijimit të jetës dhe gjallesave. 

Allahu i Lartësuar ka thënë: Ata dinë vetëm pamjen e jashtme të jetës së kësaj bote dhe janë krejt të pavëmendshëm, për fundin e punëve në Jetën e Përtejme. [Err-Rrum: 7] 

Nëqoftëse njohuritë fetare, janë njohuritë më të mira dhe më të larta, padyshim se njohuria, që na bën të njohur Zotin tonë, është më e larta ndër të gjitha njohuritë. Prandaj ajetet, që na japin njohuri rreth Allahut, emrave dhe cilësive të Tij, janë ajetet më të mira të Kuranit. Ajeti El Kursij, sikurqë është përcjellë në hadith të saktë, është ajeti më i mirë në librin e Allahut. Sureja Ihlas, është e barabartë me një të tretën e Kuranit. Këta ajete nuk janë madhëruar, përveçse nga fakti që bëjnë fjalë, për Allahun, të Adhuruarin e vetëm me të drejtë. 

E katërta:

* Njohja e emrave dhe cilësive të Allahut, është origjina (baza) për njohjen e çdo gjëje tjetër.*  

Allahu i Lartësuar, është Krijuesi i çdo gjëje dhe Ai është Urdhëruesi, që jep urdhërat "El keumij-jeh" për krijimin dhe formimin e gjërave, si dhe urdhërat fetare, që duhet të zbatohen siç ka thënë Allahu në Kuran: " Padyshim që i Tij është Krijimi dhe Komandimi ( urdhërimi). [El A'raf: 54]

Kështu, ai që nuk e njeh Allahun, me anë të emrave dhe cilësive të Tij, ai nuk njeh origjinën e krijimit dhe urdhërimit. Pra nuk njeh bazën për të njohur çdo gjë tjetër përveç Allahut.

E pesta: 

*Shtimi i Besimit.*


Besimi shtohet me dije dhe me punë. Sa më shumë që të njohë robi rreth Allahut dhe ajeteve te Tij, aq më shumë i shtohet besimi. Po kështu kur robi i përgjigjet urdhërave të Allahut, i shtohet besimi. 

Besimi sikurse shtohet me dije dhe me punë, ai pakësohet për shkak të mangësisë së dijes dhe të punës. Allahu i lartësuar ka thënë: Sa herë zbret ndonjë sure, disa prej tyre (hipokritëve) thonë: Cilit prej jush iu shtua besimi? Sa për ata që besojnë ajo e ka shtuar besimin e tyre dhe ndjejnë kënaqësi. Por sa për ata në zemrat e të cilëve ka sëmundje (medyshije, mosbesim, hipokrizi), ajo do të shtojë dyshim e mosbesim në mosbesimin e tyre. [Et-Teube: 124- 125]

Besimtarët i besojnë ajetet e zbritura të Allahut dhe njohuritë e ligjet, që përmbajnë dhe vendosin të zbatojnë atë që ftohen për ta zbatuar. Kjo padyshim ua shton besimin. Ndërsa munafikëve ua shton kufrin, ngaqë ata përgënjeshtrojnë dhe nuk pranojnë ti përgjigjen Allahut. 

Nuk ka dyshim se Emrat dhe Cilësitë e Allhut janë prej gjërave më të madhërishme që kanë sqaruar argumentat fetare. Kështu, ai që beson, kupton domethënien e tyre dhe punon sipas saj, atij i shtohet besimi shumë. 


E gjashta: 

*Ai që mëson përmëndësh, emrat e Allahut, kupton domethënien e tyre dhe punon sipas domethënies së tyre merr shpërblim të madh.*  

Ebu Hurejre ka transmetuar se i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: "Vërtet Allahu ka nëntëdhjet e nëntë emra njëqind pa një emër, të cilët janë të tillë që kush i mëson përmendësh, e kupton se çdo të thonë dhe punon sipas domethënies së tyre hyn në xhenet.'' Transmeton Buhariu. 

Ibnul Kajim ka thënë, se fjala ihsa احصاء që është përmendur në hadithin e Buharit: "Me të vërtet Allahu ka 99 emra të cilët kush u bën ihsa احصاء hyn në xhenet. 
Ka për qëllim tre kuptime:

1- Mësimi i këtyre emrave përmendësh. Siç ka ardhur në një transmetim tjetër: " Kush i mëson ato përmendësh hyn në xhennet".
2- Kuptimi i domethënieve të këtyre emrave.
3- Lutja e Allahut me këta emra dhe adhurimi i Tij, sipas domethënies së tyre. 

E shtata:

*Të madhërosh Allahun dhe ti lutesh Atij, me emrat e bukur dhe cilësitë e larta.*

Emrat e bukur dhe cilësitë e larta të Allahut, tregojnë për Madhërinë e Allahut, prandaj emrat dhe cilësitë e Allahut, janë të shumtë. Përderisa emrat e Allahut dhe cilësitë e Tij u tregojnë robërve madhërinë e Krijuesit dhe përkryerjen e Tij, nuk ka dyshim se ata janë rruga më e madhërishme, që e marrin robërit për madhërimin dhe lutjen e Allahut.

Allahu i Lartësuar na ka urdhëruar në Kuran, që ti lutemi Atij, me anë të emrave të Tij të bukur. Ai ka thënë: Dhe të Allahut janë të gjithë emrat më të bukur, kështu që luteni Atë me ta... [Al-Araf: 180] 

Lutja më madheshtore, me të cilën robi i drejtohet Allahut është, ti lutet me emrat e Tij të bukur. Allahu ka thënë: Dhe të Allahut janë të gjithë emrat më të bukur, kështu që luteni Atë me ta... [Al-Araf: 180] 
Prandaj prej rregullave të lutjes është, që robi të lutet me anë të emrave të bukur. Madje nuk plotësohet besimi në emrat e bukur të Allahut, derisa robi të lusë Allahut me ta.

Lutja është dy llojesh: Duaul meseletu (lutja e kërkimit) si dhe duaja e adhurimit dhe e lavdërimit duaul ibadeti ve thena دعاء العبادة و الثناء. 

Duaja e kërkimit (duaul meseleti) është: të kërkojë robi arritjen e asaj që që i bën dobi dhe largimin e shmangien e asaj që i bën dëm. Përsa i përket emrave të bukur të Allahut duaul meseleti (lutja e kërkimit) bëhet duke i kërkuar Allahut, në çdo kërkesë apo nevojë që e kemi, me emrin që i përshtatet asaj nevoje (kërkese). Gjithashtu duke iu drejtuar Allahut me anë të emrave të Tij të bukur në lutje, si për shembull lutja e robit: O Allah më fal mua dhe më mëshiro se vërtetë Ti je Mëkatfalës, Mëshirbërës. Kështu na kanë ardhur lutjet në Kuran dhe Sunnet, si p.sh. fjala e Allahut: "Zoti ynë mos i bën zemrat tona të shmangen nga e vërteta pasi Ti na ke udhëzuar dhe na dhuro mëshirë nga mëshira Jote. Vërtetë Ti je Dhuruesi më i Madh (El-Uehab)." [Al-Imran 8]

Gjithashtu lutja, të cilën Profeti alejhi selam, ia mësoi Aishes që ta thonte në natën e kadrit: O Allah Ti je Falës. E do faljen e gabimeve e të gjynaheve prandaj më fal mua. Transmeton Tërmidhiu dhe të tjerë dhe hadithi është i saktë. 

Duaja e adhurimit (duaul ibadeti), do të thotë që ta adhurosh Allahun dhe ta lavdërosh Atë, me anë të emrave të Tij të bukur. Pra ta adhurosh dhe ta lavdërosh Allahun me çdo emër të Tijin, sipas domethënies së tij. P.sh.Të pendohesh vazhdimisht sepse Ai është et-Tevab.
Të bësh dhikër vazhdimisht sepse Ai është Gjithëdëgjues Es-Semië-السميع.

Ka thënë Ibnu Kajim El-Xheuzije:

"Me të vërtetë njeriu, që bën adhurimin më të përkryer ndaj Allahut, është ai i cili e adhuron Allahun, me të gjithë emrat e Tij, të cilët i dinë njerëzit.

Në temat e ardhëshme inshaAllahu do të kemi shumë ajete dhe hadithe të cilët përmbajnë madhërimin e Allahut me anë të emrave dhe cilësive të Tij si dhe lutjen me anë të emrave dhe cilësive të Tij.

E teta: 

*Njohja e Allahut në përputhshmëri me metodën e Kuranit dhe të sunnetit të Profetit.*  

Është shkak për mëkëmbjen në tokë dhe devijimi nga kjo rrugë është shkak për humbje, poshtërim dhe dekadencë.
Njohja e Allahut të Lartësuar, konform metodës së Kuranit dhe Sunnetit, e forcon besimin e drejtë në Allahun dhe i bën robërit të ecin në rrugen e drejtë. Ecja në rrugën e drejtë i afron robërit drejt Zotit të tyre. Kështuqë Allahu do të kënaqet me ta, do të zbresë mbi ta mirësitë e Tij dhe kjo do të bëhet shkak për triumfim, fitore dhe mëkëmbje të mulimanëve në tokë. Si rrjedhojë do të realizohet premtimi i Allahut të Lartësuar: Allahu u ka premtuar atyre nga mesi juaj, që besojne dhe punojnë mirësi e drejtësi, se Ai patjetër do tu sigurojë atyre, vazhdimësi në tokë, ashtu siç jua siguroi Ai këtë atyre, përpara tyre dhe se ai do tu sigurojë fuqinë për të zbatuar e permbushur fenë e tyre, të cilën Ai e ka zgjedhur për ta. Dhe padyshim që Ai, do tu japë atyre në shkëmbim, siguri e ruajtje pas frikës së tyre. Këta besimtarë të më adhurojnë vetëm Mua dhe të mos bashkojnë gjë tjetër me Mua. Por kushdo që nuk beson pas kësaj, këta janë fasikunë (të pabindur). [En-Nur: 55]

Nëqoftëse muslimanët, do të devijojnë nga e drejta, që Allahu ka pëlqyer për ta, kjo do të jetë padyshim shkak për rënien e sovranitetit dhe pushtetit të tyre si dhe mëkëmbjes së armiqve kundra tyre.

Argumentet e Kuranit dhe Sunnetit tregojnë, që përhapja e kufrit, shirkut, bidadit moszbatimit të islamit të saktë dhe përçarja, është shkaku kryesor i prapambetjes dhe i poshtërimit.

Gjithashtu edhe ngjarjet tragjike, që i ka kaluar bota islame dhe vazhdon të jetë në shumë prej tyre, dëshmojnë se largimi nga islami i saktë dhe përhapja e koncepteve të gabuara rreth islamit është shkaku kryesor i tyre.
Ibnu Tejmija ka dhënë shembuj të shumtë, për pasojat shkatërruese të humbjeve, devijimeve, dhe bidateve në botën islame. Ai ka thënë se: Qeverija Umuuije ka rënë për shkak të bidatit të Xhaëd ibni Derhem i cili mohonte cilësitë e Aleut.

Në fundin e shekullit të pestë të hixhrit, kryqëtarët filluan të pushtonin fiset shame njëra pas tjetrës, derisa e morën Bejtul Makdesin dhe më pas e rrethuan Damaskun, kështuqë banorët e Shamit ishin në gjendjen më të rënduar, midis kafirëve të krishterë dhe hipokritëve ateistë. 

Ibnu Tejmija në lidhje me këto ngjarje, ka sqaruar: Shfaqja e hipokrizisë, bidateve dhe e shthurjes, gjëra që bien në kundërshtim me fenë e të dërguarve, ka qënë shkak për të sunduar armiqtë mbi muslimanët.

Nga ana tjetër ai ka sqaruar, se si ka ndikuar shfaqja e devocionit fetar dhe ndjekja në mënyrë të përpikt e fesë, në kohën e Nured-din Eshehid dhe Salahud-din Ej-jubi për luftimin e Elubejdij-jin, renegatëve, njerësve të prishur dhe kryqëtarëve.

Dijetari i shekullit Albani (Allahu e mëshiroftë), pasi që ka sqaruar rëndësinë e besimit sipas asaj që ka ardhur në Kuran dhe në Sunnetin e saktë ka thënë: Shumica e davetçijve të Islamit sot, i lënë muslimanët të përçarë në idetë dhe mendimet e tyre dhe nuk interesohen për ti bashkuar në Islamin e saktë, që ka ardhur në Kuran dhe Sunnetin e saktë. Disa prej tyre, kryesisht interesohen për ti orientuar në sjelljen Islame dhe disa të tjerë nuk kanë punë tjetër përveçse ti arsimojnë pasuesit e tyre në politikë, ekonomi dhe të tjera sfera, rreth të cilave vërtitet fjala e shumicës së shkrimtarëve sot. Ndërmjet tyre vërejmë njerëz, që nuk falin namazin dhe megjithatë ata pretendojnë, se do të krijojnë shoqërinë Islame dhe do të gjykojnë me ligjin e Allahut! Sa larg që janë! Padyshim që një shoqëri e tillë, ku do të gjykohet me ligjin e Allahut, nuk mund të realizohet, vetëm nëqoftë se propoganduesit do të fillojnë me atë që filloi i Dërguari i Allahut, duke ftuar në rrugë të Allahut sipas asaj që ka ardhur në Kuran dhe që e ka sqaruar i Dërguari i Allahut.

----------


## forum126

Pjesa e parë:


_1. Bazat e Emrave të Allahut të Lartësuar
2. Nëntëdhjet e nëntë Emra të Allahut të marrë nga Kurani dhe Sunneti i saktë._



*Bazat e Emrave të Allahut të Lartësuar*

Baza e parë:*Emrat e Allahut janë të gjithë të bukur, të përkryer dhe të përsosur.*  

Allahu në Kuran ka thënë: " Me të vërtetë Allahut i takojnë emrat e përkryer e të bukur prandaj luteni Atë me ta" [El-Isra: 110] 

Ata janë të tillë, sepse përmbajnë kuptime dhe cilësi, të cilat janë të përkryera dhe të përsosura.

Shprehjet përsa i përket kuptimit të tyre ndahen në tre grupe: 

1) Shprehje apo fjalë, të cilat kanë në mënyrë absolute, gjithmonë kuptim të bukur, të përkryer. Emrat e Allahut janë të gjithë të tillë.
2) Shprehje apo fjalë, të cilat kanë herë kuptim të mirë dhe herë kuptim jo të mirë.
3) Shprehje apo fjalë, të cilat kanë gjithmonë kuptim të mangët, jo të mirë. 

Nuk ka dyshim, se emrat e Allahut janë prej shprehjeve të grupit të parë. 
Çdo emër i Allahut përmban cilësi të përsosura, të përkryera. 

Të sjellim disa shembuj për këtë: Emri i Allahut الحي  El haj ( i Gjalli - i Përjetshmi).
Ky emër i Allahut, përmban jetën e përsosur dhe të përkryer të Allahut të Madhëruar, e cila nuk ka fillim dhe mbarim. Nuk i ka paraprirë Atij mosekzistenca në të kaluarën dhe kurrë nuk do Ti vijë në të ardhmen.

Allahu në Kuran ka thënë: "Dhe mbështetu tek i gjalli i Cili nuk vdes".

Po ashtu Allahu në Kuran ka thënë: "Ai Allahu është Një i vetëm dhe i pashok i Gjallë i Përjetshëm ".

Jeta e Allahut në mënyrë të pashmangshme tregon për dijen, shikimin, dëgjimin dhe të tjera prej cilësive të Tija të përsosura dhe të përkryera.

Emri i Allahut العليم - El Alijm  (i Gjithëdituri) përmban dijen e përkryer të Allahut. Atij nuk i ka paraprirë padituria, asgjë nuk ka qenë jashtë dijes së Tij dhe nuk do të jetë më vonë. Ai nuk mund të harrojë asgjë. 

Allahu në Kuran ka thënë: 
"Dija e tyre është tek Zoti im në shkresën e duhur Zoti im nuk është i pavetëdijshëm dhe Ai nuk harron." [Taha: 52]

"Dhe tek Ai janë çelësat e të fshehtës që nuk i di ato askush përveç Tij, Ai di çfarë ka në tokë dhe në det, nuk ka asnjë gjethe që bie dhe Ai të mos ketë dijeni për të. Nuk ka asnjë grimcë në errësirën e tokës, asgjë të njomë ose të thatë që të mos jetë shkruar në shkrim të qartë " [El-Enam: 59]

"Nuk ka asnjë gjallesë në tokë që Allahu të mos ia ketë garantuar furnizimin asaj. Ai e di vendbanimin dhe vendruajtjen e saj e të gjitha këto janë në librin e qartë" [Hudë: 6]

"Me të vërtetë Allahut nuk i fshihet asgjë në qiej e as në tokë". 
"Ai e di gjithçka që është në qiej e në tokë dhe e di atë të cilën e fshihni dhe e shfaqni, me të vërtetë Allahu është i ditur për atë që fshehin gjokset." [Et-Tegabun: 4]

Emri i Allahut الرحمن Er-Rahman, ( i Gjithëmëshirshmi.), është një prej emrave të bukur të Allahut. Përmban cilësinë e mëshirës së përkryer për të cilën Profeti sal-lAllahu alehji ue sel-lem ka thënë. "Me te vërtetë Allahu është më i mëshirshëm për robërit e Tij se sa kjo grua për fëmijën e saj". 
Bëhet fjalë për një nënë, që e gjeti foshnjën e saj ndërmjet robërve, e mori atë, e vendosi në prehrin e saj dhe i dha gji. Profeti sal-lAllahu alehji ue sel-lem, pasi vuri re veprimin e nënës së foshnjës tha fjalët e lartëpërmendur. 

Emri الرحمان Er-Rrahman tregon se mëshira e Allahut, është Gjithpërfshirëse. Allahu thotë në Kuran: "Mëshira Ime ka përfshirë çdo gjë".
Për duanë që melaiket e bëjnë për besimtarët Allahu ka thënë:

"Zoti ynë ke përfshirë çdo gjë me mëshirë dhe dije ".

*Çështje:*

Çdo emër i Allahut, duke e marr parasysh më vete ka bukuri dhe përkryerje. N.q.s do të përmendet sëbashku me një emër tjetër, ky bashkim përbën një bukuri dhe nje përkryerje tjetër, mbi bukurinë dhe përkryerjen që ka çdo emër më vete. P.sh: emri i Allahut العزيز - El-Aziz tregon për fuqinë dhe krenarinë e plotë dhe të përkryer të Allahut. Ndërsa Emri الحكيم- El-Hakim tregon për gjykimin me drejtësi të Allahut dhe për urtësinë e Tij. Kur këta dy emra përmenden së bashku, kjo tregon për një përkryerje tjetër. N.q.s. i Gjithfuqishmi, Krenari, i Lartësuari, nuk do të ishte i Urtë dhe gjykues i drejtë mund të bënte padrejtësi, sikurse ndodh me njerëzit e lartë në këtë dynja e N.q.s. gjykuesi i drejtë dhe i Urtë, nuk do të ishte i Lartë, i Fortë, Krenarë, ai mund të cilësohej si i dobët, i paaftë siç cilësohen krijesat që janë të drejta dhe të urta por jo të fuqishme. (Nuk do të pranohej gjykimi i tij)

Të gjithë emrat e Allahut, kanë domethënie të qartë, pra të gjithë janë محكمة "muhkeme" që do të thotë:
Të qartë, të kuptueshëm". 

Përsa i përket cilësive, të cilat i përmbajnë këto emra, ato janë محكمة "muhkemetun"nga një anë dhe متشابه "muteshabihe" të pakuptushme për nga ana tjetër.
Cilësitë janë محكمة muhkemetun" për sa i përket domethënies së tyre dhe متشابهة "muteshabihe" (të pakuptueshme, të pakonceptueshme) për sa i përket përshkruarjes së formës dhe mënyrës se si ato janë. Më gjërë rreth kësaj teme do të flasim në kapitullin e cilësive.

Baza e dytë: Besimi në emrat e Allahut ka tre kushte. Kush nuk plotëson këto tre kushte, besimi i tij në emrat dhe cilësitë e Allahut është i pasaktë:

*Kushti i parë: Besimi në emrat e Allahut..*  

Ky kusht përmban dy rregulla:

*A- Pohimi i emrave të Allahut në mënyrë konkrete.*

Si p.sh Errahman الرحمن-, Errahijm  الرحيم të dy këta emra ia pohojmë realisht Allahut. 
Ka thënë Shejhu Islam ibnu Tejmie رحمه الله: "Të gjithë ata, të cilët ia pohojnë emrat Allahut të Madhëruar, besojnë se Ai është "الحي El-Haj" (i Gjalli, i përjetshmi") realisht dhe"العليم  El-Alijm"(i Gjithëdijshëm) realisht dhe kështu me radhë në të gjithë emrat e Tij. 

*B-Prej besimit në emrat e Allahut është besimi që Allahu nuk u përngjason krijesave.*

Allahu ka thënë në Kuran: "Asgjë nuk i ngjason atij . 

Kushti i dytë:* Besimi në domethënien (kuptimin) e emrave të Allahut dhe në cilësitë që përbajnë emrat e Allahut.*

Ai që beson, vetëm në emrat e Allahut dhe nuk beson se këto emra kanë domethënie të kuptueshme për ne, besimi i tij në emrat e Allahut nuk është i saktë. Për këtë tregojnë dy fakte;

*a-*  Mosbesimi në domethëniet që kanë emrat e Allahut është الإلحاد - " ilhadi " (devijimi) më i madh nga e vërteta në emrat e Allahut. 

Allahu në Kuran ka thënë:
"Lëri ata të cilët devijojnë në emrat e Allahut, ata do të shpërblehen për atë që kanë vepruar".( Araf 180 )

*b-*  Ne kemi thënë, në rregullin e parë që emrat e Allahut janë të bukur me domethënie të përkryer. Siç dihet emri i bukur nga emri jo i bukur dallohet nga domethënia dhe sikur emrat e Allahut mos të përmbanin domethënie dhe cilësi të përkryera sikurse thonë grupet e humbura atëhere nuk do të ishin të bukur në kulmin e bukurisë. 

Çdo emër i Allahut është "علم  Alem" (Emër i përveçëm që tregon për qënien e Allahut) dhe وصف" - uesfun "(Atribut që tregon për një cilësi dhe domethënie të caktuar). 

Emrat e Allahut janë të përveçëm duke marrë parasysh faktin që ato tregojnë për qënien e Allahut dhe atribute duke marrë parasysh domethëniet dhe cilësitë që tregojnë për to. Atëherë të gjithë emrat e Allahut janë sinonime përsa i përket faktit që ato tregojnë për një qënie të vetme (Allahun), kurse përsa i përket cilësive dhe domethënieve që tregojnë për to janë të ndryshme, sepse çdo emër tregon për një cilësi dhe kuptim që nuk tregon për to emri tjetër. 
Ibnu Uthejmini رحمه الله ka thënë: Për këtë tregon Kurani dhe gjuha arabe. Në një ajet të Kuranit Allahu thotë:
" Ai është Mëkatëfalësi, Mëshirbërësi " [Junus: 107]

Kurse në një ajet tjetër thotë:
" Zoti yt është mëkatfalësi( El-Gafurr) që ka mëshirë (rrahme) ".

Emrin الرحيم"  Err-Rrahijm të përmendur në ajetin e parë e ka shpjeguar në ajetin e dytë me fjalën e tij: ذوالرحمة  që ka mëshirë. Kjo tregon se, emri i Allahut الرحيم  Err-Rrahiim e ka kuptimin: Allahu ka Mëshirë.

Sikurse Err-Rrahiim po ashtu edhe çdo emër tjetër i Allahut ka domethënie.
Të gjithë dijetarët e gjuhës arabe dhe të gjithë njerëzit me llogjikë të shëndoshë e mbështesin këtë që e thamë.Nuk mund ti thuhet الحي"  El-Haj"( i Gjalli), vetëm atij që ka jetë dhe nuk mund ti thuhet العليم"  El-Alijm "( i Gjithëdituri), vetëm atij që ka dije,e jo atij që nuk ka dituri. 

Nga kjo që sqaruam, del në pah (bëhet i qartë) devijimi dhe humbja e muëtezilive, të cilët i kanë mohuar domethëniet dhe cilësitë që i përmbajnë emrat e Allahut. Muëtezilitët thonë se: po ti pohonim Allahut shumë cilësi,kjo do të thonte se qëniet e pafillimta janë shumë, kur dihet që i pafillimtë është vetëm Allahu i Lartë. 
Kjo arsye është e pasaktë dhe e pallogjikshme. Argumentet e Kuranit dhe të sunnetit, si dhe llogjika e shëndoshë e hedhin poshtë këtë.

*1- Përsa i përket Kuranit dhe sunnetit, Allahu i Lartë e ka përshkruar veten e Tij në Kuran, me shumë cilësi e atribute.*  

N.q.s këto cilësi, do të tregonin se ka shumë të pafillimtë krahas Allahut, atëherë Allahu nuk do të kishte përmendur në Kuran se Ai është i cilësuar me këto cilësi. Allahu thotë në Kuran:

" Me të vërtetë goditja e Zotit tënd është e fortë. Me të vërtetë Ai është i Cili e fillon dhe e përsërit krijimin dhe Ai është që i fal mëkatet dhe është i dashur. Ai është Zot i arshit madhështor dhe gjithëveprues i asaj që dëshiron punon." [Buruxh: 12-15]

Gjithashtu Allahu ka thënë në Kuran:

"Madhëroje emrin e Zotit tënd më të Lartit i Cili krijoi (gjithçka) dhe pastaj e përpjestoi drejt (këtë krijim)" [El- Aëla: 1-2]
Në këto ajete Allahu na ka bërë të njohur për veten e tij disa cilësi. Sikur të ishte e saktë ajo që thonë muëtezilitët, nuk do tia kishte atribuar vetes së Tij këto cilësi.

*2- Llogjika:*

Llogjika e shëndoshë tregon, se cilësia e një qënie nuk është e shkëputur nga ajo por është veti (atribut) thelbësore dhe e përhershme e saj. Prandaj cilësitë janë veti (atribute) të Allahut i Cili është cilësuar me to. 

Mendja e njeriut nuk mund të përfytyroj asnjë ekzistencë të pa cilësuar me disa veti të saj. Çdo qenie domosdoshmërisht është e cilësuar me vetitë e mëposhtme;

*1- Cilësia e ekzistimit .
2- Qënia e ekzistimit të saj i mundshëm ose i domosdoshëm,( i detyrueshëm).
3- Kjo ekzistencë është cilësi e një trupi ose është trupi vetë.*

Pasi sqaruam, që emrat e Allahut janë të gjthë të bukur, sepse përmbajnë domethënie të përkryera, bëhet e ditur që (الدهر  Ed-dehru) "koha", nuk është prej emrave të Allahut. Kjo fjalë (koha) nuk përmban domethënie të bukur dhe të përkryer që të jetë prej emrave të Aleut dhe sepse الدهر׳ Ed-dehër׳ është emër i kohës, koha është e krijuar, ajo është   kalimi i ditëve dhe i netëvë. 

Allahu Teala thotë në Kuran për mohuesit e ringjalljes:

" Ata thanë se kjo nuk është gjë tjetër vetëm se jetë e kësaj bote, vdesim e ngjallemi dhe nuk na shkatërron (zhduk) vetëm se(الدهر Ed-dehër) koha."

Këtu bëhët fjalë se shkatërruese është ed-dehr الدهر׳ e cila është :kalimi i ditëve dhe i neteve:. Ndaj -Ed-dehër׳ (koha), nuk ka ndonjë domethenie të bukur, të përkryer që të jetë emër prej emrave të bukur të Allahut.

Përsa i përket hadithit të Profeti s.a.u.s, ku thuhet se Allahu i Lartësuar ka thënë:
" Më bën keq Mua biri i Ademit (më shan, nuk më lartëson, pastron, dlirëson nga të metat), ai e shan kohën kur Unë jam koha. Në dorën time është komandimi dhe rregullimi i çështjeve. Unë bëj ndryshimin e natës dhe të ditës." 
Ky hadith nuk tregon se koha është prej emrave të Allahut. Ajo që shanin disa nga bijtë e Ademit, është; koha në të cilën ndodhin ngjarje të ndryshme dhe e cila përbëhej nga kalimin i ditës dhe i natës. Të gjitha këto janë të krijuara prandaj fjala e Allahut në hadith - "Unë jam koha..." - është shpjeguar me fjalët që kanë ardhur pas saj - "në dorën time është komandimi dhe rregullimi i çështjeve, Unë bëj ndryshimin e natës dhe të ditës.". 

Kjo tregon se, Allahu me fjalën koha ed-dehër ka patur për qëllim;  Unë jam krijuesi i kohës, bëj ndryshimin e ditës dhe të natës.. Në hadith, koha është përshkruar si diçka që ndryshon dhe rrotullohet. Allahu nuk mund të jetë Ai që ndryshon dhe rrotullohet, por Ai që bën ndryshimin dhe rrotullimin.
Të gjitha këto fakte, tregojnë se koha nuk është perj emrave të bukur të Allahut.


Kushti i tretë:* Besimi dhe pohimi i veprimeve, i ndikimeve dhe pasojave që rrjedhin nga emrat e Allahut.*  

P.sh: Emri i Allahut: "الرحيم Err-Rrahim, Mëshirbërësi", tregon se Allahu ka "حمة - rrahmet, mëshirë", dhe si rrjedhojë e mëshirës së Tij është mirëbërja ndaj krijesave të Tij. Futja e disa prej tyre në xhennet, zbritja e shiut e të tjera pasoja, ndikime e veprime që rrjedhin nga mëshira e Allahut. Gjurmët e mëshirës së Allahut nuk mund të numërohen.

Jo të gjithë emrat e Allahut kanë veprime, ndikime,gjurmë dhe pasoja që rrjedhin prej tyre, porse në lidhje me këtë çështje, emrat e Allahut ndahen në dy grupe:

*Grupi i parë:* Emrat prej të cilëve rrjedhin, veprime, pasoja, ndikime, domethënia e të cilëve mund të quhet kalimtare, veprore. 

Si për shembull emri i Allahut "الرحيم  Err-rrahiim, Mëshirbërësi". N.q.s domethënia e emrave të Allahut është veprore kalimtare atëherë duhet të pohojmë tre gjëra.
*
a- Pohimi që ky është emër i Allahut.
b- Pohimi i cilësisë që përmban ky emër.
c- Pohimi i veprimit, ndikimit dhe i pasojës që përmban ky emër.*

Prandaj, dijetarët islam kanë thënë: "Nëse kaçakët (banditët), që dalin në rrugë për të frikësuar njerëzit, për ti grabitur, apo për ti vrarë, pendohen para se ti kapin organet kompetente, masa penale që e ka obliguar sheriati për raste të tilla në të drejtën e tyre nuk zbatohet, por ata falen . 

Allahu thotë në Kuran:
" Përveç atyre, të cilët pendohen përpara se ti kapni (të hyjnë nën pushtetin tuaj), atëherë dijeni se Allahu është Mëkatfalës, Mëshirbërës."

Dijetarët, këto dy emra i kanë marrë si argument, që tregon se Allahu u ka falur mëkatet atyre dhe i ka mëshiruar me moszbatimin e dispozitës së sheriatit në të drejtën e tyre.

Ibnu Kajim El Xhevzijetu ka thënë: "Vëreni, në veprimet, ndikimet dhe gjurmë e përgjithshme dhe të veçanta të mëshirës së Allahut. Ai me Mëshirën e Tij na ka dërguar të Dërguarit dhe na ka zbritur librin, na ka mësuar pasi ishim të paditur dhe na ka bërë të shikojmë pasi ishim të verbër e na ka udhëzuar pasi ishim të humbur. Me Mëshirën e Tij na ka lajmëruar për cilësitë, emrat dhe veprat e Tij, kështu që ta njohim Atë me to. Me mëshirën e Tij na ka mësuar atë që nuk e dinim. Me mëshirën e Tij ka bërë për ne diellin dhe hënën, ditën dhe natën.

*Grupi i dytë:* Emrat që nuk rrjedhin prej tyre veprime, pasoja dhe ndikime, domethënien e të cilëve mund ta quajmë joveprore, jo kalimtare.

Në lidhje me këto emra duhet të pohojmë dy gjëra: 

*a- Besimi (pohimi) i emrit të Allahut.
b- Besimi (pohimi) i cilësisë që e përmban ai.*

Shembull, emri i Allahut " الحي El-Haj, i Gjalli i Përjetshmi ", në lidhje me të cilin duhet pohuar.

1- Emri الحي, Elhaj"
2- Cilësia që e përmban:" الحياة El-hajat, jeta.

Baza e katërt: Emrat e Allahut janë të gjithë "teukifije -توقيفية" (Teukifijjetu do të thotë: Emrat e Allahut merren vetëm nga Kurani dhe Sunneti i saktë). 

Mendja e njeriut nuk ka të drejtë ta emërtojë Allahun, me emra të cilët nuk kanë ardhur në Kuran dhe Sunnet, sikur kanë bërë filozofët, disa prej muëtezilive dhe sufitë...Por duhet, që emrat e Allahut Teala të merren vetëm prej Kuranit dhe Sunnetit të saktë. 

Ta quajmë Allahun, me emra që nuk kanë ardhur, as në Kuran dhe as në Sunnet është padrejtësi në të drejtën e Allahut Teala. Është detyrë të jemi të edukuar me Allahun Teala dhe të qëndrojmë në tekstet e Kuranit dhe të Sunnetit. Ka thënë Allahu i lartësuar në Kuran:

"Dhe mos e thuaj atë për të cilën nuk ke dituri, se me të vërtetë të dëgjuarit, të shikuarit dhe zemra të gjitha këto janë përgjejgjëse. Secila prej tyre do të pyetet." [El-Israë: 36] 

"Thuaj: (Por në të vërtetë) gjërat që i ka ndaluar Zoti im janë El-Fahisha (gjynahet e mëdha, çdo lloj afrimi me gratë jashtë martesës etj.) që kryhen hapur ose fshehur, gjynahet (e tjera të çdo lloji), shtypja pa të drejtë, vënia shok Allahut në adhurim (adhurimi i të tjerëve përkrah a përveç Atij), gjë për të cilën Ai nuk ka dhënë asnjë të drejtë dhe asnjë provë si dhe përfolja për Allahun për gjëra për të cilat ju nuk keni asnjë dijeni. " [Al-Araf: 33]

"O njerëz! Hani nga çfarë është e ligjshme dhe e mirë në tokë dhe mos ndiqni gjurmët e shejtanit. Padyshim që ai është për ju armik i hapur. *Shejtani ju urdhëron ju vetëm të keqen dhe Fahsha (çështë gjynah dhe e dënueshme) (si) dhe që ju të thoni kundër Allahut çfarë ju nuk e dini." [El-Bekare: 168-169] 

Basa e pestë: *Emrat e Allahut, nuk janë të kufizuar me ndonjë numër të caktuar.*  


Për këtë tregon hadithi i trasmetuar nga Abdullah Ibnu Mesudi, se Profeti alejhi selam ka thënë: "Nuk e kap ndonjërin kurrë ndonjë brengë, pikëllim apo vështirësi dhe thotë: O Allah unë jam robi yt, biri i robit tënd dhe biri i robëreshës tënde. Unë jam në dorën tënde dhe në të drejtën time zbatohet gjykimi Yt. Caktimi Yt për mua është i gjithë i drejtë. Të lus Ty me çdo emër që Ti e ke, me të cilin e ke quajtur vetenTënde, ose e ke zbritur në librin Tënd. Ia ke mësuar ndonjërit prej krijesave të Tua, ose e ke ruajtur në dijen Tënde të fshehtë, e cila është tek Ti. Ta bësh Kuranin e Madhëruar pranverën (gjallërimin, gjelbërimin) e zemrës time dhe dritën e gjoksit tim.Të tillë që të më largojë brengën, mërzitjen dhe vështirësinë time. Vetëm se Allahu e zhduk brengën, mërzitjen dhe vështirësinë e tij dhe ia zëvendëson atë me gëzim e lumturi. (Tr. Ahmedi, Hakimi dhe Shejkh Albani e ka bërë të saktë.)

Ky hadith tregon që emrat e Allahut nuk janë të kufizuar me ndonjë numër të caktuar, sepse emrat që i di Allahu, të cilët janë në dijen e Tij të fshehtë, nuk i di asnjëri prej krijesave të Tij. Prandaj nuk i lejohet askujt, që të kufizojë emrat e Allahut me ndonjë numër të caktuar.

Përsa i përket hadithit, ku Profeti alejhi selam thotë: "Me të vertetë Allahu ka 99 emra të cilët kush i mëson përmendësh hyn në xhenet. (Tr. Muslim), nuk tregohet në të, se emrat e Allahut janë të kufizuar në 99.
Imam Neveviu ka thënë: "Të gjithë dijetarët janë të një mendimi;  ky hadith nuk tregon se emrat e Allahut janë të kufizuar në 99, sepse qëllimi i Profetit në këtë hadith nuk është që emrat e Allahut janë të kufizuar në 99 dhe nuk ka emra të tjerë përveç tyre, por qëllimi i Profetit është se Allahu ka 99 emra prej emrave të Tij, të cilët kush i mëson përmendësh Allahu e fut në xhenet.

Kjo nuk do të thotë që, nuk ka emra të tjerë, por këto 99 emra janë të tillë që nëse njeriu i mëson, i kupton dhe punon me ta hyn në xhennet. Kjo është e ngjashme me fjlalët e mëposhtme: "Filani ka 100 derhemë të pregatitur për ti dhënë sadaka. Kjo nuk do të thotë se ai nuk ka derhemë të tjerë, të cilët nuk i ka llogaritur ti japë sadaka. Pra fjala e Profetit alejhi selam në hadith "kush i mëson ato përmendesh hyn në xhennet " është plotësim i fjalisë së parë e jo fillim i një fjalie të re. 

Si përfundim qëllimi i Profetit është lajmërimi për hyrjen në xhennet me mësimin e këtyre emrave përmendësh dhe jo lajmërimi për kufizimin e emrave të Allahut.
Përcaktimi i 99 emrave nuk ka ardhur as në Kuran e as në sunnet të saktë.

Kurse hadithi i transmetuar nga Tirmidhiu e ky nga Veli bin Muslim për përcaktimin e 99 emrave është i dobët, sepse Velidi është i dobët.
Shejkhu Islam ibnu Tejmie ka thënë: Të gjithë dijetarët që kanë dituri rreth shkencës së hadithit, janë të një mendimi se Profeti nuk i ka përcaktuar 99 emrat, ndërsa hadithi që ka transmetuar Velidi është i dobët..
Në një vend tjetër në fetaua ai ka thënë: Velid bin Muslim i ka marrë këto emra prej disa mësuesve të tij nga Shami sikurse është sqaruar në disa prej rrugëve të hadithit të tij..
Ibn Haxher Elaskalani ka thënë: Defekti që shkakton dobësin e hadithit, sipas mendimit të Buhariut dhe Muslimit, nuk është vetëm fakti që atë e transmeton vetëm Velid bin Muslim, (i cili është i dobët) por ka edhe difekte të tjera si: "idtirrab" (mosmarrveshje në lidhje me trasmentimin e tij), "idrraxh"(shtesa ne tekst) dhe Velid është "mudel-lis".


Baza e Gjashtë: *Devijimi në emrat e Allahut (Ilhadi)*  

Përkufizimi i Ilhadit është: Devijimi në emrat e Allahut, me mohimin ose shtrembërimin e realiteteve të tyre dhe të domethënieve të tyre, nga e vërteta që është përmendur në Kuran dhe në Sunnet.

*Ilhadi (devijimi) në emrat e Allahut, ndahet në 4 lloje:*

1- Ta emërtosh Allahun Teala me emra që nuk kanë ardhur as në Kuran e as në Sunnet është devijim, sepse ne kemi thënë se emrat e Allahut janë teukifije. Për shembull siç kanë vepruar kristjanët të cilët e quajtën baba Allahun, ose siç vepruan filozofët që e quajtën arsyeja vepruese.

2- Të nxjerrësh nga emrat e Allahut emra për idhujt, është devijim gjithashtu, sepse këto emra janë të veçantë për Allahun Teala, ashtu sikursë ibadeti i takon vetëm Atij. Prandaj emërtimi i të tjerëve me këto emra, në atë mënyrë që i takojnë vetëm Alllahut, me qëllim që tu kushtohet adhurimi përveç Allahut, ose tu dedikohen cilësi që nuk u takojnë, është Ilhad. Si psh.: Veprimi i mushrikëve, të cilët nxjerrnin nga emri i Allahut " العزيز El-Azijz  I Potfuqishmi, emër për idhullin e tyre "El-uzza" dhe El-lat. Nga emri i Allahut "El-Ilah" I Adhuruari. Menat nga emri i Allahut "El-Menan" Dhuruesi.

3- Të mohosh emrat ose domethëniet dhe cilësitë që i përmbajnë ata, si dhe të mohosh rregullat dhe veprimet, që rrjedhin prej tyre, është gjithashu deviijim, sepse besimi në emrat e Allahut nuk plotësohet vetëm se duke besuar në të gjithta këto.

P.sh.Devijimi) Ilhadi i جهمية i Xhehmive, është mohimi i emrave dhe cilësive të Allahut.(Devijimi) Ilhadi i المعتزلة Muëtezilëve, është mohimi i cilësive që përmbajnë emrat e bukur të Allahut. Ata thonë: Allahu është Mëshiruesi (Err-rrahman), pa mëshirë.

4- Ti përngjasosh cilësitë që përmbajnë këta emra me cilësitë e krijesave është devijimi në emrat e Allahut, sepse ngjasimi i Allahut me krijesat, ose i cilësive të Tij me ato të krijesave është diçka e pamundur dhe jo e saktë. 

Allahu në Kuran ka thënë: "Asgjë nuk i përngjan Atij, Ai është Dëgjuesi Shikuesi".
Nuejm bin Hamad El Huzai ka thënë: "Kush e përngjason Allahun me krijesat e tij bën kufër dhe kush i mohon cilësitë, me të cilat Allahu ka cilësuar veten e Tij, bën kufër. 

Nuk ka dyshim, se cilësitë që Allahu, ka përshkruar me to veten e Tij, nuk janë të ngjashme me ato të krijesave.

Këta ishin katër llojet e Ilhadit. (Divijimi)Ilhadi, me të gjitha llojet e tij është i
palejuar, sepse Allahu i ka kërcënuar për ndëshkim të rëndë, ata që devijojnë ( bëjnë ilhad) në Emrat e Tij. 

Allahu i lartësuar ka thënë: Allahut i takojnë emrat më të bukur, ndaj luteni atë me ta dhe largohuni shoqërisë së atyre të cilët i përgënjeshtrojnë Emrat e Tij. Ata do të shpërblehen për çfarë kanë vepruar. [El Araf:180] 
E kundërta e njësimit të Allahut, në emrat dhe cilësitë e tij (teuhidul esma uessifat), është shirku dhe ilhadi (Devijimi). 

Shirku në cilësitë e Allahut, do të thotë ti vësh ortak ose rival në cilësitë e Tij, ndërsa Ilhad-in(Devijimin) e sqaruam më lart.

Për të cilësuar një person të veçantë (i cili pretendon se është musliman, sipas termit të dijetarëve të akides: prej ehlul kible) si qafir, nuk lejohet të nxitohemi, derisa të plotësohen kushtet e tekfirit dhe të elminohen pengesat e تكفير tekfirit. Jo çdo njeri që bie në kufër, bëhet qafir.

Njeriu mund të thotë thënien e kufrit, ose të bëjë punën e kufrit, por nuk cilësohet qafir, përderisa në të drejtën e tij, nuk janë plotësuar kushtet dhe nuk janë eleminuar pengesat e tekfirit. Prej pengesave më të rëndësishme të tekfirit, në lidhje me këtë temë, është interpretimi dhe imitimi. Për më gjerë rreth rregullave të tekfirit mund të kthehemi në librat e akides.

Kufri në emrat dhe cilësitë e Allahut, bëhet me mohimin e ndonjë emri ose cilësie, që ka ardhur në argument të saktë, pas informimit rreth tyre (d.m.th; mbërritjes së argumentit ). Gjithashtu bëhet meilhad-in (devijimi dhe shtrembërimi i tyre nga e vërteta ), duke ndryshuar domethënien, që tekstet e tyre tregojnë për të, pa ndonjë dilemë(mëdyshje), e cila është e tillë, që personi mund të justifikohet me të.(Marrë nga komisjoni i përhershëm i fetvasë.)

Shejkh ibnu Uthejmin ka thënë: "Mohimi i emrave dhe i cilësive të Allahut është dy llojesh.  


*Lloji i parë:* Mohim me karakter përgënjeshtrimi. Ky pa dyshim është kufër. Sikur ndonjëri, të mohonte një emër prej emrave të Allahut, ose një cilësi prej cilësive të tij, që ka ardhur në Kuran dhe në Sunnetin e saktë, si p.sh, të thotë një person; Allahu teala nuk ka dorë, ai është qafir pa kundërshtim tek të gjithë muslimanët. Përgënjeshtrimi i lajmit të Allahut dhe të i Dërguarit të Tij është kufër që të nxjerr nga feja.

*Lloji i dyte:* është mohim me karakter keq interpretimi (d.m.th. të mos i përgënjështrojë por ti mohojë) në këtë lloj kemi të bëjmë me dy raste:

*1. Rasti i pare:* që ky interpretim të jetë i lejueshëm nga ana gjuhësore (d.m.th: interpretimi që i kanë bërë fjalës të jetë një ndër variantet e kuptimit të fjalës në gjuën arabe ). Në këtë rast interpretimi nuk është kufër.

*2. Rasti i dytë:* interpretimi të mos jetë i lejuehëm në gjuhën arabe (d.m.th. të mos ketë asnjëfarë lidhje gjuhësore ndërmjet fjalës në gjuhën arabe dhe interpretimti që i kanë bërë). Në këtë rats është kufër sepse mohimi është absolut. Ky interpretim në realitet është përgënjeshtrim. Shembulli i këtij rasti është sikur të thotë në fjalën e Allahut: Përkundrazi të dy duart e Tij janë gjerësisht të shtrira (el Maide 64), të thotë: Qëllimi me dy duart është: qiejt dhe toka. Me këtë keqinterpretim ai bëhet qafir, sepse ky nuk është i saktë në gjuhën arabe, pra ai është mohues, përgënjështrues. Ndërsa shembulli për rastin e parë është sikur të thotë në interpretimin e dy duarve: janë Mirësia dhe Fuqia e Allahut, me këtë interpretim nuk bëhet qafir sepse dora në gjuhën arabe përdoret edhe në kuptimin  En-nieme  Mirësia por është në kundërshtim të domethënies së saj të drejtpërdrejtë. (marrë nga El Mexhmeuth-Themin 2:62-63). 

_Lexo në fundin e këtij libri Gjykimi ndaj mohuesit të cilësive_

----------


## forum126

*Nëntëdhjet e nëntë Emra të Allahut të marrë nga Kurani dhe Sunneti i saktë.*  

Pasi sqaruam në bazën e pestë, që 99 emrat e Allahut nuk janë përcaktuar (përmendur) në ndonjë hadith të saktë, do të përpiqemi që të përmendim 99 emra prej emrave që kanë ardhur në Kuran dhe Sunnetin e saktë sipas principeve që i kanë vendosur dijetarët për marrjen e tytre nga Kurani dhe sunneti. Para se të fillojmë duhet të sqarojmë tri çështje: 

1. Kemi përmendur që emrat e Allahut nuk janë të kufizuar me ndonjë numër të caktuar, sepse sikurqë ka ardhr në hadithin e Ibn Mesudit ka emra që i din vetëm Allahu dhe askush tjetër përveç Tij dhe ka emra që Allahu ia ka mësuar vetëm disa prej krijesave dhe jo të tjerëve. Pas të gjithë këtij sqarimi lind pyetja: Emrat e Allahut të përmendur në Kuran dhe në sunnet (pa i llogaritur të tjerët), a janë të kufizuar me 99 apo janë më shumë? Dijetarët kanë dhënë dy mendime:
Mendimi i parë: Është që në Kuranë dhe sunnet janë përmendur më shumë se 99 emra derisa Ibnul Arabi në Ahkamul Kuran ka përmendur 146 emra dhe ka thënë që ka edhe më shumë. Pastaj përsa i përket përcaktimit të 99 prej tyre kanë dhënëdy mendime:

I pari : Duhet ti mësosh të gjithë emrat që kanë ardhur në Kuran dhe në sunnet,që të qëllosh 99 emrat sepse janë të përcaktuar, por janë fshehur si ora e ditës së xhumah,nata e Kadrit e të tjerë.

I dyti: Mjafton që të mësosh nga të gjithë emrat 99 prej tyre. Kushdo që i mëson kaq emra e meriton atë shpërblim sepse qëllimi është të mësohen 99 emra prej atyre që kanë ardhur në Kuran dhe në sunnet pa përcaktim.

Mendimi i dytë: Është që : Emrat që kanë ardhur në Kuran dhe në sunnet janë të kufizuar me numrin 99 dhe nuk ka më shumë.
Prej studimit të tërësishëm të argumenteve të Kuranit dhe sunnetit rezulton që në to janë përmendur më shumë se 99 emra, kështu që ai që mëson 99 emra të papërcaktuar nga emrat që janë përmendur në Kuran dhe në sunnet shpresojmë që të arrijë shpërblimin e përmendur në hadithin e Ebi Hurejres.
2. N.q.s kemi disa emra të cilët janë marrë nga një cilësi e vetme çdo emër do të numurohet në vete si p.sh emri i Allahut :-
El-Kadir-القادر
El-Kadijr-القدير =
El-Muktedir-المقتدر
Cilësia e këtyre emrave është El-Kudretu القدرة, (dhe pikërisht kjo është edhe rrënja e fjalës).
ose emri i Allahut të lartësuar:

El-A'ëla-الأعلى
El-Alij-j العلي
El-Muteal-المتعال
Cilësia është El-Uluu العلو -I lart.

Ndryshimi në disa shkronja, ose shtimi i disa shkronjave bën që të ketë një farë ndryshimi edhe në kuptim prandaj dijetarët janë të gjithë të një mendimi se: الرحمن" - Rrahman" dhe الرحيم " - Rrahim" janë dy emra edhe pse janë marrë nga një cilësi e vetme (nga e njëjta rrënjë, fjale) e cila është "الرحمة - Rrahme". Ky sqarim është marrë nga dijetari i famshëm Ibnu Haxher Elaskalani.

3. Kur përmenden dy emra të Allahut të Lartësuar të shoqëruar me njëri tjetrin, atëherë duhet ti përmendim të dy sëbashku, por çdo njërin e numërojmë emër në vete sepse çdonjëri prej tyre ka një kuptim që nuk e ka tjetri si p.sh emrat e Allahut, " الباسط القابض El-Kabid  El-Basit, المؤخر المقدم, El-Mukadim El-Muekhirr".Ata duhet të përmenden sëbashku, sepse që të dy bashkë përbëjnë një domethënie e cila tregon se Allahu është gjithrregulluesi i çështjeve krijuesi i vetëm, se nuk ka Zot tjetër përveç Tij dhe domethënia e tyre nuk mund të jetë e bukur, e përkryer vetëm se duke u përmendur të dy sëbashku.
Siç kemi thënë; Allahu ka emra të bukur dhe të përkryer, n.q.s ne, do të përmendim çdonjërin pa e shoqëruar me tjetrin, nuk do të ishte lavdërim dhe përkryerje për Zotin tonë.

*1- الله -Allah.*

Është përmendur në shumë vende të Kuranit. Ka thënë Allahu në Kuran:
" Thuaj Ai Allahu është Një." [El-Ikhlas: 1].

Disa dijetarë kanë thënë se ky emër nuk përmban ndonjë domethënie, por ky është një emër i përveçëm që tregon për qënien e Allahut. Ky mendim nuk është i saktë sepse origjina e këtij emri në gjuhën arabe është " ilah" اله, që do të thotë "i adhuruar", rrënja e fjalës إله ilah është " ألوهة و إلهة يأله أله elihe, jelehu, ilaheten dhe uluheten që do të thotë; adhuroi, adhuron, adhurim kështu që emri Allah الله është i përbërë nga pjesëza أل eli dhe fjala: إله ilah (i adhuruar) si rrjedhojë kuptimi i emrit Allahu është: i Adhuruari.. 

Ibnu Abazi ka thënë: "Allahu është Ai të Cilit i takon ta adhurojnë të gjitha krijesat..

*2- الاحد - El Ehad  një, i vetëm.*

Është përmendur në fjalën e Allahut:

"Thuaj, Ai Allahu është Një, i Vetëm." [El-Ihklas: 1].

*3- الأعلى - El-Eala  më i Larti.*

Është përmendur në fjalën e Allahut: " Madhëroje Emrin e Zotit tënd më të Lartit." [El-Ala: 1]. 

*4- لإلها - El-Ilah  i Adhuruari.*  

Është përmendur në fjalën e Allahut: "Dhe Ilahu (i Adhuruari) juaj është Një i Adhuruar i vetëm." [El-Bekareh: 163]

*5- البارئ -El-Barri  Shpikësi i pashëmbullt i çdo gjëje.*

Është përmendur në fjalën e Allahut: "Ai Allahu është Gjithëkrijuesi, Shpikësi i Pashembullt i çdo gjëje." [El- Hashër: 24]


*6- الأكرم- El-Ekrem  më Fisniku, më Bujari.*  

Është përmendur në fjalën e Allahut: " Lexo dhe Zoti yt është më Bujari." [Al-Alak: 3].


*7- البر- El-Berru- Bamirësi, Dhuruesi i madh.*

Është përmendur në fjalën e Allahut: "Me të vërtetë Ai është El-Berr-rru (Bamirësi, Dhuruesi i madh, Mëshirëbërësi)." [Et-Tur:28].

*8- البصير-El-Basir  Gjithëshikuesi.*

Është përmendur në fjalën e Allahut: "Ai është Gjithëshikuesi, Gjithëdëgjuesi." [Esh-Shura].

*9- السميع- Es-Semië  Gjithëdëgjuesi.*  

Argument për të, është ajeti i mëposhtëm.

"Ai është Gjithëshikuesi, Gjithëdëgjuesi." [Esh-Shura].



*10- التواب- Et-Teuab - Pranuesi i pendimit prej robërve të Tij.*  

Është përmendur në fjalën e Allahut: "Me të vërtetë Ai është "Et-Teuabu" (Pranues i pendimit prej robërve të Tij),Mëshirëbërësi." [El-Bekare:38]








*11- الجبار- El-Xheb-bar, kuptimi i këtij emri është:*

a- Madhështori, i Gjithëfuqishmi.
b- Rregulluesi i çështjeve të robërve të Tij. E pasuron të varfërin, e shëron të sëmuarin, ia mbyll plagën të plagosurit e tjerë.
c- Urdhëruesi, të cilit nuk mund ti kthehet urdhëri. 

Argument është ajeti i parafundit në suren Hashër: "Allahu është Ai përveç të Cilit nuk ka të adhuruar tjetër të merituar,Mbizotëruesi, i Shenjti, i Gjithpërsosuri pa asnjë të metë, Gjithëdhuruesi i sigurisë (besimit), Gjithëvëzhguesi mbi krijesat e Tij, El-Xheb-baru(Urdhëruesi i papërballueshëm, i Gjithëfuqishmi)." [El-Hashër:23]

*12-الجواد-El-Xheuad  Ai që jep dhe dhuron shumë.*  

Argument është fjala e Profetit alejhi selam: "Vërtet Allahu është Xheuad (Dhurues i Madh) që e don dhënien dhe bujarin. Transmeton Ebu Nuajmi në Elhilje dhe hadithi është përmendur në "Sahiul Xhamië"

*13 - الجميل El-Xhemil  i Bukuri.*  

Profeti alejhi selam ka thënë në hadith: 
" Me të vertetë Allahu është i Bukur dhe e do të bukurën." Transmeton Muslim

Prej këtij emri është marrë cilësi dhatije El-Xhemal (Bukuria) .

Allahut të Lartësuar i takon bukuria absolute. Bukuria e krijesave me të gjitha ngjyrat, llojet dhe artet e saj të shumta, është një pjesë e gjurmëve të bukurive të Tij. Allahu është më me meritë dhe më i denjë, që të jetë bukuria atribut i Tij, sesa çdo i bukur. 

Ai që u ka dhuruar bukurinë qënieve patjetër që është kulminacioni i bukurisë. Allahu është i bukur me qënien e Tij, emrat e Tij, cilësitë e Tij dhe veprat e Tij. 
Bukuria e qënies, është aq e madhe, saqë asnjë krijesë nuk mund të shprehë qoftë edhe diçka prej saj. Të mjafton si argument për këtë, të dish se banorët e xhennetit, megjithëse gjenden në begati të përhershme, kënaqësi dhe gëzime, që nuk mund të përshkruhen, kur shikojnë Zotin e tyre kënaqen me bukurinë e Tij dhe harrojnë të gjitha kënaqësitë që gjenden në to saqë do të dëshirojnë që të qëndrojnë vazhdimisht, duke shikuar Allahun. 

Të gjithë Emrat e Allahut janë, emrat më të bukur dhe më të përkryer. Ata tregojnë për përkryerjen e lavdisë, lartësisë, bukurisë dhe madhështisë. 
Bukuria e cilësive të Allahut qëndron, në përkryeshmërinë, lartësinë, lavdinë dhe madhështinë, që i karaktërizon të gjitha ato.

Përsa i përket bukurisë së veprave të Allahut, ato vërtiten (sillen) ndërmjet bamirësisë, bujarisë dhe mirëbërjes, për të cilat lavdërohet e falenderohet dhe drejtësisë për të cilën lavdërohet. Kjo është në përputhje me urtësinë dhe lavdinë e Tij. 

Pra në cilësitë e Allahut nuk ka kotësi, marrëzi dhe padrejtësi. Përkundrazi të gjitha janë mirësi, mëshirë, udhëzim, orjentim, drejtësi dhe urtësi. 
Allahu i Lartësuar ka thënë: "Nuk ka dyshim që Zoti im është në udhën më të drejtë (në të vërtetën)." [Hud: 56] 

Përkryerja e veprave të Allahut rrjedh nga përkryerja e qënies së Allahut dhe cilësive të Tij, sepse veprat janë gjurmë e cilësive. Cilësitë sikur thamë, janë cilësitë më të përkryera, prandaj nuk është e çuditshme që veprat e Tij, të jenë veprat më të përkryera.

*14- الحسيب El-Hasijb  Ai që i kërkon llogari robërve të Tij për veprat e tyre. Ai që i mjafton robërve të Tij nëse do të mbështeten tek Ai.*  

Allahu thotë në Kuran: "Allahu është i mjaftueshëm për Llogaritës (Hasib)." [En-Nisa:6]

*15-الحفيظ - Elhafiidh  Ruajtësi i çdo gjëje. Mbikqyrësi mbi çdo gjë. Nuk i humbet Atij asgjë prej punëve të robërve të Tij.*  


Allahu thotë në Kuran: "Me të vërtetë Zoti yt është mbi çdo gjë "Hafiidh" Ruajtës." [Hud:57]

*16 الحق -El-Hak  i Vërteti, i Përhershmi, i Pandryshueshmi.*  


Ka thënë Allahu në Kuran: Dhe ata do ta marrin vesh se Allahu, Ai është i Vërteti i Qarti (El-hakk). [En-Nur: 25]

*17-الحكم El-Hakem  Gjykuesi, të Cilit nuk mundet askush që tia kthejë dhe tia përballojë gjykimin dhe caktimin e Tij.*  

Argument është fjala e Profetit alejhi selam: "Me te vërtetë Allahu është El-Hakem.. Transmeton En-Nesaiu. Albani ka thënë që isnadi është i mirë.


*18- الحكيم El-Hakiim  Më i Urti, Gjithëgjykuesi.*

Allahu ka thënë në Kuran: "Ai Allahu është (Azijz) i Gjithëfuqishëm (ElHakim), i Urti, Gjithëgjykuesi." [Sebeë: 27] 

*19-الحليم El-Halijm  I Buti, i Durueshmi, i cili nuk nxiton në ndëshkimin e robërve të Tij.*  

Allahu ka thënë në Kuran: 
"Dhe me të vërtetë Allahu është (Alijmun) i Gjithdijshëm, (Halimun) i Durueshëm, i Butë."

*20-الحميد El-Hamijd  I Denji për të gjitha lavdërimet. I Lavderuari që i meriton të gjitha lavdërimet.*  

Allahu ka thënë në Kuran: " Me të vërtetë Allahu është më i Pasuri (i lirë nga çdo nevojë). I denjë për të gjitha lavdërimet."

----------


## forum126

*21-الحي El-Hajj  i Gjalli, i Përjetshmi.*
\

Allahu i Lartësuar ka thënë në suren Ali Imran: "Allahu la Ilahe il-lahuve El HajulKaj-jum."
Gjithashtu ka thënë: "Të gjitha fytyrat do të nënështrohen para ElHaj-ju, ElKaj-jum." [Taha: 111]


*22-الحيي- El-Hajijj  Shumë i Turpshmi.*


Ka thënë El-Menave: El-Hajijj është Ai që ka shumë turp. Ka thënë Profeti alejhi selam: " Me të vërtetë Allahu është Elhajij- i Turpshëm.". Transmeton Ebu Daudi. Albani në "Sahihul xhami" ka thënë: Është i saktë.


*23-الخبير El-Khabijr  I Gjithënjohuri për çdo gjë.*


Ka thënë Allahu në Kuran: "Me të vërtetë Allahu është më i Buti, më dashamiri dhe gjithënjohësi i çdo gjëje (Latifun Habirun)." [Haxh-xh: 63]

*24-الخالق El-Khalik  Gjithëkrijuesi.*  

Ka thënë Allahu në Kuran: "Ai është Allahu, Gjithëkrijuesi .". [El-Hashër: 24]. [/colot] Duhet të jemi të qartë se krijimi si veprim i Allahut është gjë tjetër , dhe pasojat e krijimit(krijesat) janë gjë tjetër. Kështu që krijimi është veprim i Allahut me të cilin atribuohet qënia e Allahut, ndërsa pasojat e krijimit ( krijesat ) janë të ndara, të shkëputura nga Allahu. 
[ Marre shkurtimisht nga Mexhmul- fetua]kap:12/435/436.
Një kuptim tjetër i këtij emri është: Përcaktues i gjërave sipas dëshirës së Tij., siç ka përmendur Sheukani në tefsirin e tij.


*25-الخلاق El-Khallak  Gjithëkrijuesi i çdo gjëje.*


Ka thënë Allahu në Kuran: [color=blue] "A nuk është Ai i Cili krijoi qiejt dhe tokën, i Zoti të krijojë (përsëri) si ata? Po. Nuk ka pikë dyshimi dhe Ai është Gjithëkrijuesi, i Gjithëdituri (El-Khallaku El-Alijm)." [Ja-Sin: 81]



*26-الرازق Err-Rrazik, Gjithëfurnizuesi.*


Ka thënë Profeti alejhi selam: " Me të vërtetë Allahu është ElKhalik, ElKabid, ElBasit, Err-Rrazik (Gjithëfurnizuesi) ElMusai-ir (çmim vënësi, Ai që i vendos, i ngre dhe i ul çmimet e gjërave).". Transmeton Ebu-Daudi dhe Tirmidhiu. Ka thënë Albani në "SahihulXhamië" se hadithi është i saktë.


*27-الرب Err-Rrab  Gjithëkrijuesi, Sunduesi, Gjithërregulluesi i çështjeve.*


Argument është hadithi, që transmeton Muslimi: Profeti alejhi selam ka thënë: "Përsa i përket rukusë në të madhëroni "Err-Rrab (Zotin)."


*28-الرحمان Err-Rrahman  i Gjithëmëshirshmi.*

*29-الرحيم-Err-Rrahijm  Mëshirbërësi.*


Allahu në Kuran ka thënë: "Lavdërimet dhe Falenderimet i takojnë Allahut Zotit të botëve, i Gjithmëshirshmi, Mëshirbërësi." [Al-Fatiha:1-2]


*30-الرزاق Err-Rrezzak  Gjithëfurnizuesi.*

Allahu ka thënë në Kuran: "Vërtetë që Allahu është "Err-Rrez-zak" Gjithëfurnizuesi, Zotëruesi i Fuqisë, më i Forti." [Edh-Dharijat: 58]


*31-الرفيق Err-Rrafijk  Dashamirësi, i Buti.*  


Profeti alejhi selam ka thënë: "Me të vërtetë Allahu është "Rrafijk" (Dashamirësi), i Buti dhe e do butësinë." Transmeton Muslimi.



*32-الرقيب Err-Rrakijb  Mbikqyrës i çdo gjëje, Gjithëvëshgues.*


Allahu në Kuran ka thënë:
"Me të vërtetë Allahu është "Rrakijb" Mbikqyrës, Gjithëvëzhgues mbi ju." [En-Nisa: 1]


*33-. الرؤوف Err-Rrauuf  Mëshirmadhi, Dashamirësi*

Ibnul Farisi ka thënë: Err-Rrauf rrjeth nga fjala rrefetun e cila tregon për butësi dhe mëshirë.. Allahu ka thënë në Kuran: "Me të vërtetë Allahu është Rrauuf, Rrahijm." [Nur: 20]


*34-السبوح Es-Subbuuh  I Përsosur, pa të meta, pa mangësi, pa shok dhe pa rival..*

Profeti alejhi selam thonte në ruku dhe në sezhde: "Sub-buhun, Kud-dusun, Rab-bul melaiketi ue Rr-rruh (Subuuhun, Kuduusun, Zoti i engjëjve dhe i Xhibrilit)." Transmeton Muslimi. Ka thënë imam En-Neueuiu në shpjegimin e këtyre dy emrave "Subuuhun, Kuduusun - kuptimi i tyre është " مسبح Musebbah, مقدس Mukaddes" i lartësuari, i pastërti, i Dliri, i Shenjti, larg të gjitha mangësive dhe të metave. I Përsosur, pa të meta, pa mangësi, pa shok dhe pa rival..



*35-الستير Es-Sittir, Ai që i mbulon dhe i fsheh të metat dhe gabimet e robërve.*


Argument është fjala e Profetit alejhi selam: "Vërtet Allahu është Hajjijun (i Turpshëm),Sittirun (Mbulues i të metave dhe gabimeve të robërve). E do turpërimin dhe mbulimin. Prandaj, kur të lahet çdonjëri prej jush le të mbulohet (në mënyrë që mos tia shikojnë pjesët e turpshme njerëzit kur lahet)." Transmeton Ebu Daudi Nesaiu e të tjerë dhe hadithi është i saktë.


*36-السلام Es-Selamu.*  

Argument është fjala e Allahut në Kuran: 
"Ai është Allahu, i Cili nuk ka të adhuruar tjetër përveç Tij, El-Melikul Kud-dus-Selamu (Gjithësunduesi, i Shenjti i Gjithpërsosuri pa asnjë të metë)" [El-Hashër: 23] 
Kuptimet i këtij emri: 
a- I Pastërti dhe i Dliri nga të metat e mangësitë (i Gjithpërsosuri pa asnjë të metë).
b- Ai që u jep selam robërve të Tij në xhenet.
c- Ka thënë Allahu në Kuran:

"(Do tu thuhet): Selam (Paqja qoftë mbi ju).- Fjalë nga Zoti (Allahu), Mëshirbërësi." [Ja-Sin: 58].

c-Ai i Cili i ka shpëtuar robërit e Tij nga padrejtësia e Tij, sepse Ai ia ka ndaluar padrejtësinë vetes së Tij.
d- Shpëtuesi i robërve të Tij..



*37-الشافي Esh-Shafi- Gjithëshëruesi.*  


Transmeton Aishja (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur prej saj) se kur ankohej ndonjë njeri nga sëmundja të Dërguarit (alejhi selam). Ai e fshinte (e prekte me të djathtën e tij) dhe pastaj thonte: "O Allah, Zoti i njerëzve, zhduke këtë sëmundje dhe shëro, Ti je Esh-Shafi Gjithëshëruesi, nuk ka shërim përveç shërimit tënd. Shëroje me një shërim që nuk lë aspak sëmundje." Transmeton Bukhariu dhe Muslimi.


*38  الشاكر Esh-Shakir  Vlerësuesi i veprave të mira, të cilat i veprojnë robërit e Tij. Ai që shpërblen robërit e Tij, për punët që veprojnë, qofshin pak apo shumë.*

Ka thënë Allahu në Kuran: 
"Kushdo që bën mirë me vullnetin e tij, atëhere pa dyshim që Allahu është "Shakirun" Vlerësues për gjithçka, i Gjithëditur." [El-Bekare: 158]



*39- الشكور Esh-Shekur  Ai i cili, vlerson dhe ua çmon punët robërve. Ai i Cili e shpërblen atë që i bindet, duke ia shumfishuar shpërblimin.*


Allahu ka thënë në Kuran: Allahu është "Shekurun", i Duruari. [Et-Tegabun: 17]



*40-الشهيد Esh-Shehijd  Gjithëdëshmuesi, i Dituri për çdo gjë.*


Allahu ka thënë në Kuran: "Padyshim që Ti je Gjithëdëshmuesi, i Dituri për çdo gjë (Shehid)." [El-Maide: 116] 



*41- الصمد Es-Samed,*

Kuptimi i këtij emri është:

a- Atij që i drejtohen krijesat për çdo nevoje, meqenëse ai është i Fuqishëm ti kryejë.
b- I Përkryer. I ka të gjitha cilësitë, të përsosura në shkallën më të lartë. Ai i Cili nuk ka asnjë të metë.
c- I Përhershmi. Ai i Cili është, i pafillim dhe i pambarim.
d- Ai që nuk ka nevojë për asgjë e të gjitha krijesat kanë nevojë për Të.
h- Është Ai, që nuk ka brendësi. Shumë Selefë (paraardhës) kanë thënë: Es-Samed është Ai i Cili nuk ka brendësi.
Ikrima ka transmetuar se ibnu Abazi ka thënë: "Es-Samed është Ai, të cilit i drejtohen krijesat për nevojat e tyre. Domethënë për zgjidhjen e nevojave të tyre."
Ka thënë ibnu Abazi: "Es-Samedu është: Zotëriu i Cili është i përkryer në zotërinë e Tij. Ai është i Shenjti, i Cili është i përkryer në shenjtërinë e Tij. Është Madhështori, i Cili është i përkryer në madhështinë e Tij. Ai është i Buti, i Cili është i përkryer në butësinë e Tij. Ai është i Urti, i Cili është i përkryer në urtësinë e Tij dhe Ai është i Dituri i Cili është i përkryer në diturinë e Tij.".



*42 الغفار El-Gaffar  Është Ai i Cili fal mëkatet e robërve të Tij dhe ua mbulon të metat.*  


Allahu ka thënë në Kuran: "Zotit të qiejve dhe të tokës dhe i gjithë çfarë gjendet ndërmjet tyre. I Gjithëfuqishmi, gjithnjë Falësi i Madh (ElAzizul Gaf-far)." [Sad: 66]


*43-الغفور El-Gafuurr  Mëkatfalësi.*  

Allahu ka thënë në Kuran:
"Me të vërtetë Zoti im është Gafuurr- Mëkatfalës Rrahijm." [Jusuf-53]


*44- العزيز El-Azijz  I Gjithëfuqishmi, Ngadhnjimtari, Dominuesi mbi çdo gjë.*

Argument është ajeti 
"Zotit të qiejve dhe të tokës dhe i gjithë çfarë gjendet ndërmjet tyre. I Gjithëfuqishmi, gjithnjë Falësi i Madh (ElAzizul Gaf-far)." [Sad: 66]

*45  العالم El-Alim  i Gjithëdituri.*  

Allahu ka thënë në Kuran: "Për çdo gjë Ne jemi të Gjithëditur." [El-Enbija: 81]


*46 العليم El-Alijm  i Gjithëdituri.*

Allahu ka thënë në Kuran:
"Me të vërtetë Ai është (Hakijm, Alijm) i Urti, i Gjithëdituri." [Edh- Dharijat: 30]



*47  العظيم El-Adhijm  Më Madhështori.*

Allahu ka thënë në Kuran: "Dhe Ai është (El-Alijm, El-Adhijm) më i Larti, më Madhështori." [El-Bekare: 255].



*48  العلي El-Alijj  Më i Larti.*

Argument është ajeti 

"Dhe Ai është (El-Alijm, El-Adhijm) më i Larti, më Madhështori." [El-Bekare: 255].


*49  القادر El Kadir  i Gjithëfuqishmi, i Plotfuqishmi.*

Allahu ka thënë në Kuranë: 
"Thuaj Ai është El-Kadiru i Fuqishëm të dërgoj ndëshkim mbi ju nga lart ose nën këmbët tuaja" [En-Aam: 65]


*50  القاهر El-Kahir  Ngadhnjimtari, i Papërballueshmi.*


Allahu ka thënë në Kuran: "Dhe Ai është El-Kahiru, i Papërballueshmi, më i Larti përmbi robët e Tij dhe Ai është më i Urti Gjithgjykues, i Mirnjohuri me çdo gjë." [En-Am: 18]


*51  القهار El-Kahhar  i Papërballueshmi, Ngadhnjimtari.*

Allahu ka thënë në Kuran per Jusufin: 
"O shokët e mi të burgut! A janë më mirë shumë zota të ndryshëm, apo Allahu Një i Vetëm El-Kah-har i Papërballueshmi, më i Larti." [Jusuf: 39]



*52  القدير El-Kadijr - i Gjithëfuqishmi, i Plotfuqishmi.*

Allahu ka thënë në Kuran:
"dhe Ai është El-Kadijrr i Plotfuqishëm për të bërë çdo gjë." [El-Mulk: 1]


*53  العفو El-Afuu  Ai që i fshin mëkatet e robërve të Tij.*


Allahu ka thënë në Kuran: "Me të vërtetë Allahu është Afuvun, Gafuurr (Ai që i fshin dhe i fal mëkatet)." [Haxh: 60}


*54  الغني El-Ganijj  Ai që nuk ka nevojë për krijesat, por të gjitha krijesat kanë nevoj për të.*

Allahu ka thënë në Kuran: "Dhe Allahu është Ganijun (Ai që nuk ka nevoj për asgjë), Halim i Butë, Durimtar)." [El-Bekare:263]


*55- الفتاح El-Fettah  Gjithgjykuesi me të drejtën.*

Allahu ka thënë në Kuran: "Dhe Ai është El-Fettah, El-Alim." [Sebeë: 26]


*56 القدوس El-Kudduus  i Shenjti, i Pastërti nga të gjitha të metat e mangësitë.*

Argument është fjala e Allahut në Kuran: "Allahu është Ai, përveç të Cilit nuk ka të adhuruar tjetër të merituar. Mbizotëruesi, El- Kudus (i Shenjti), i Gjithpërsosuri pa asnjë të metë." [El-Hashër: 23] 


*57  الطيب Et-Tajjib  i Miri.*

Profeti alejhi selam ka thënë: "Me të vërtetë Allahu është Tajjib, i Mirë nuk pranon përveçse të mirën." Transmeton Muslimi.


*58 القريب El-Karijb  i Afërti ndaj atyre që dëshiron tu afrohet prej krijesave të Tij.*

Allahu ka thënë në Kuran: Dhe kur robërit e Mi, të pyesin ty (o Muhamed) për Mua, atëhere (përgjigju atyre): Vërtetë Unë (Allahu) jam Karib Aferti, Unë u përgjigjem duave (lutjeve) të lutësit kur ai më drejtohet Mua me lutje. [El-Bekareh: 186]. 

Të qenurit e Allahut i lartësuar mbi krijesat dhe afërsia e tij ndaj atyre që dëshiron tu afrohet, janë dy cilësi, të cilat nuk bien në kundërshtim me njëra tjetrën. 
Ai është i Larti në afërsinë e Tij dhe i Afërti në lartësin e Tij (për më gjatë, shiko në kapitullin e cilësive, cilësinë e afërsisë dhe të afruarit e Allahut ndaj krijesave që don tu afrohet).


*59 المجيب El-Muxhijb  Ai që i përgjigjet lutjeve të robërve të Tij.*

Allahu ka thënë në Kuran: "Me të vërtetë që Zoti im është i Afërti (Karijb), Përgjigjësi (që i përgjigjet thirrjes ndaj tij)." [Hud: 61]


*60 - المحسن El-Muhsin  Më Mirëbërësi.*

Profeti alejhi selam ka thënë: Me të vërtetë Allahu është Muhsin-Bamirës dhe e do bamirësinë (mirëbërjen). Transmeton Taberani dhe e ka bërë të saktë Shejkh Albani në "Sahihul Xhami" dhe në "Elirua".


*61  المقتدر El-Muktedir  i Gjithëfuqishmi.*


Allahu ka thënë në Kuran: "Në kuvendin e së vërtetës (në Xhenet) pranë (Melik) Sunduesit, (Muktedir) të Gjithfuiqishëm." [El-Kamer: 55]


*62 - المليك El-Melijk - Mbisunduesi, Gjithësunduesi.*  

Argument është ajeti 
Allahu ka thënë në Kuran: "Në kuvendin e së vërtetës (në Xhenet) pranë (Melik) Sunduesit, (Muktedir) të Gjithfuiqishëm." [El-Kamer: 55]


*63-الملك El-Melik  Mbisunduesi.*  

Allahu ka thënë në Kuran: 
"Allahu është Ai, veç të cilit nuk ka të adhuruar të merituar, Mbisunduesi El-Melik " [El-Hashër: 23] 


*64  المتين El-Metijn  Shumë i Fuqishëm, shumë i fortë.*


Ka thënë Allahu në Kuran: "Vërtetë që Allahu është Gjithfurnizues, Zotëruesi i fuqisë, shumë i FuqishëmEl-Metijn." [Edh-Dharijat: 58]


*65  القيوم El-Kaj-juum  I Vetëqëndrueshmi, i Cili i mban të gjitha krijesat dhe i bën të qëndrojnë. Ai i Cili rregullon çështjet e krijesave dhe i mbron ato, i ruan dhe kujdeset për to.*  

Argument është fjala e Allahut në Kuran: "Allahu është Ai, i Cili nuk ka të adhurar tjetër me të drejtë përveç Tij El-Haj-jul, El-Kaj-juum" [El-Bekareh: 255]


*66  اللطيف El-Latijf  Më i Buti, më Dashamirësi, Gjithnjohësi. Ai i Cili e njeh çdo gjë, qoftë e vogël, apo e madhe.*

Ka thënë Allahu në Kuran: "Dhe Ai është El-Latifu, El-Habiru." [En-Am: 103]


*67  المحيط El-Muhijt  Gjithëpërfshirësi i çdo gjëje me dijen e Tij.*

Ka thënë Allahu në Kuran: "Dhe Allahu mbi çdo gjë është Muhijt." [En-Nisa: 108]


*68  المصور El-Musauir  Ai që i ka dhënë formën çdo gjëje, Formuesi i gjithçkaje.*

Ka thënë Allahu në Kuran: "Ai është Allahu, Gjithkrijuesi, Shpikësi i Pashembullt i çdo gjëje, Formuesi i gjithçkaje Elmusavir." [El-hashër: 24]


*69  المبين El-Mubijn  i Qarti.*

Ka thënë Allahu në Kuran:
"Dhe ata do ta kuptojnë se Ai Allahu, është i Vërteti i Qarti El- Mubin." En-Nur: 25]


*70  المجيد El-Mexhijd  I Lavdishmi, më Madhështori, më i Larti në lavdi.*

Ka thënë Allahu në Kuran: "Vërtetë Ai është HamidunZotëruesi të gjitha lavdërimeve, Mexhidun i Lavdishmi, më Madhështori në lavdi." [Hud: 73]


*71  الكبير El-Kebijr  Më i Madhi.*

Ka thënë Allahu në Kuran:
"dhe se vërtet Allahu Ai është më i Larti, më i Madhi." [Lukman: 30]



*72 المتكبر El-Mutekebbir  Më i Larti Suprem, i Pastërti nga çdo e keqe, mangësi dhe çdo gjë që nuk i përshtatet Madhërisë së Tij. I Vetmi në cilësitë e madhërishme.*  

Ky emër në gjuhën arabe, rrjeth nga fjala El-kibër, domethënia origjinale e së cilës është mospranimi dhe mosnënshtrimi. Kjo cilësi, (El-kibër) kur i dedikohet Allahut është lavdërim, kurse kur i dedikohet krijesave është sharje dhe poshtërim. Argument për këtë emër të Allahut është ajeti i parafundit i sures Hashër: 
" Ai është El-Xhebbar, El-Mutekeb bir " [El-Hashër: 23]


*73  المتعالي El-Muteali  Më i Larti.*  

Allahu në Kuran ka thënë: "I Gjithdituri për çdo gjë, të padukshme dhe të dukshme, më Madhështori, më i Larti (El-Muteali)." [Er-Rad: 9]

Ka thënë Sheukanëi ky emër do të thotë: Është i lartësuar nga çdo gjë që thonë mushrikët dhe i Lartë mbi të gjitha krijesat me madhështinë e Tij dhe fuqinë e Tij..



*74  القوي El-Kauij  Më i Forti, Fuqiploti.*

Ka thënë Allahu në Kuran: Me të vërtetë Allahu është Kauijjun, Azijzun. [El-Muxhadele: 21]


*75 المقيت El-Mukijt. -I Plotfuqishmi, Ruajtësi, Gjithdëshmuesi. Ai që i jep çdo njeriu ushqimin e tij (Kuptimi i fundit është përmendur nga El-Ferra).*  

Argument është fjala e Allahut në suren En-Nisa: "Dhe Allahu është mbi çdo gjë Mukijt (i Plotfuqishëm, Gjithdëshmues, Ruajtës)."



*76 المهيمن El-Muhejmin  Gjithëvëzhguesi i çdo gjëje.*

a- Gjithëdëshmuesi i çdo gjëje.
b- I Ngadhënjyeshmi, i Larti.
c- 
Ka thënë Allahu në Kuran, në ajetin e parafundit të sures El-Hashër:
"El-Muëminu-Muhejminu " [El-Hashër: 23]


*77 المنان El-Mennan  Dhuruesi i madh, Ai i Cili jep pa kërkuar shpërblim.*

Argument është hadithi i Enes ibën Malikut i cili thotë: "Isha i ulur me Profetin në xhami, ndërkohë që një burrë ishte duke u falur. Ai burri tha: O Allah unë të lutem Ty sepse Ty të takon lavdërimi. Nuk ka të adhuruar tjetër me të drejtë përveç Teje, (المنانEl-Menan) Dhuruesi i Madh, Krijuesi i qiejve dhe i tokës. O Ti që je gjithë madhështi dhe gjithë lavdi. O i Gjalli, o i Përjetshmi. Atëhere Profeti alejhi selam tha: E luti Allahun me emrin e Tij më të madh me të cilin kur robi i lutet me të Allahut, Allahu i përgjigjet dhe kur i kërkon me të Allahu i jep.. Transmeton En-Nesaiu, Ebu Davudi etj.. Albani në Sahih Sunnen Ebi Davudi thotë që hadithi është i saktë.


*78  المؤمن El-Mumin.*

a  Ai, i cili verteton besnikërinë e Profetëve të Tij, me mrekullitë që ua jep. Ai, i cili mban premtimin ndaj robërve të Tij.
b  Ai, i cili i siguron nga frika robërit e Tij besimtarë, në Ditën e Gjykimit.

Thotë Allahu në Kuran në ajetin e fundit të sures El-Hashr: "Es-Selamu, El-Muëminu" [El-Hashr: 23]


*79 المولى El-Meula  Përkrahësi, Mbrojtësi, Ai, të Cilit i mbështetemi.*  

Allahu thotë në Kuran: "Atëherë dijeni se Allahu është Meula (Mbrojtësi, Përkrahësi) për ju, sa Mevla i Shkëlqyer dhe sa ndihmues i shkëlqyer është Ai." [El-Enfal: 40]

*
80  النصير En-Nesijr  Ndihmuesi.*

Argument është ajeti .

"Atëherë dijeni se Allahu është Meula (Mbrojtësi, Përkrahësi) për ju, sa Mevla i Shkëlqyer dhe sa ndihmues i shkëlqyer është Ai." [El-Enfal: 40]


*81  الهادي El-Hadi  Udhëzuesi, në dorën e të Cilit është udhëzimi.*

Ka thënë Allahu në Kuran: "mëse i Mjaftueshëm, është Zoti yt, si Udhëzues dhe Gjithndihmues." [El-Furkanë:31]


*82  الواحد El-Uahid  Një i Vetëm (i pa shok).*

Ka treguar Allahu në Kuran fjalët e Jusufit në burg: O shokët e mi të burgut! A janë më mirë shumë zota të ndryshëm, apo Allahu El-uahiduNjë i Vetmi, i papërballueshmi (më i Larti)? " [Jusuf: 39]


*83 الوارث El-Uarith  Gjithëtrashëguesi, Ai i Cili trashëgon tokën dhe çdo gjë që ndodhet në të, pasi ti shkatërroj krijesat e tij sepse Allahu është i Përhershmi, i Përjetshmi.*


Allahu ka thënë në Kuran: "Ne jemi Ata që ngjallim dhe sjellim vdekjen dhe Ne jemi Gjithtrashëguesit." [El-Hixhër:23]



*84 الواسع El-Uasi*

1- I Gjithëmjaftueshmi për të plotësuar nevojat e krijesave të Tij.
2- Ai që ka përfshirë çdo gjë me dijen e Tij, 

siç ka thënë Allahu në Kuran: "Ai e ka përfshirë çdo gjë me dijen e Tij."

3- Ka thënë Sheukanëi ky emër tregon për mëshirën gjithpërfshirëse të Allahut, i Cili nuk i ka ngarkuar me atë të cilën nuk e veprojnë dot, dhe i ka bërë të gjitha ritet e fesë të lehta.
4- Ka thënë El-Furadu: "Ai është Bujari, Dhuruesi më i Madh i Cili ka përfshirë çdo gjë me dhuntinë e Tij. Ka thënë Allahu në Kuran:
"Vërtetë Allahu është Uasiun, Alijm." [El-Bekare:115]



*85 الوكيل El-Uekijl.*


a  Ai të Cilit i mbështetemi, për të rregulluar të gjitha çështjet tona.
Ka thënë imam Sheukanëi:"El-Uekijl është Ai, të Cilit i dorëzojmë punët (çështjet) tona.
b  I Gjithmjaftueshmi, i Cili kujdeset për ne.
Ka thënë Allahu në Kuran: "dhe thanë: Allahu na mjafton ne dhe për ne Ai është Rregulluesi më i mirë i punëve.". [Ali Imran: 173]



*86  الولي El-Uelijj  Ai, i Cili i rregullon çështjet në atë mënyrë, që ti bëjnë dobi robit në këtë botë dhe në botën tjetër.*  

Allahu ka thënë në Kuran: "Dhe Ai është El-Uelij, El-Hamijd." [Esh-Shuara: 28]



*87  الوتر El-Uiter  i Vetmi, (Teku).*

Profeti alejhi selam ka thënë: "Me të vërtet Allahu është Vitër-Tek (i Vetëm) dhe e do tekun." Bukhari, 
Ibnu haxheri ka thëhë : Kuptimi i këtij emri është ;që Allahu është një pa shok, pa shembull. Ai është i vetmuar, i ndarë dhe i shkëputur me qënien dhe cilësitë e Tij nga krijesat e Tij. Pra Allahu është një, tek,ndërsa të gjitha krijesat e Tij janë çift. Allahu ka thënë: Dhe nga çdo krijesë ne kemi krijuar dy palë.[Dharijat;49]. Fjala e tij në hadithë e do tekun do të thotë:Allahu e do Tekun në çdo gjë, edhe sikur gjërat tek të bëhen shumë. Prandaj ka urdhëruar që shumë punë të përfundojnë tek si p. sh.:Pesë namazet, vitri i natës, numri i herëve të pastrimit, qefinosja e të vdekurit. Teku gjendet në shumë krijesa si ;qiejtë dhe toka e tjerë. [Marrë nga Elfeth]



*88  الوهاب El-Uehab  Dhuruesi më i madh.*


Ka thënë Allahu në Kuran: "Me të vërtetë Ti je (Uehab), Dhuruesi më i Madh." [Ali Imran: 8]


*89-90  الأول El-Euuelu dhe الآخر El-Akhiru.*  

El-Euuelu I Pari, i Cili nuk ka fillim dhe para të Cilit nuk ka pasur asgjë.
El-Akhiru  I Fundit, i Cili është i Pambarim dhe pas të cilit nuk ka asgjë.


Këto dy emra tregojnë, se Allahu është i Pafillim dhe i Pambarim. I Përhershmi, i Përjetshmi. Tregojnë, që Allahu e ka përfshirë kohën.



*91-92 الظاهر Edh-Dhahir dhe الباطن El-Batin.*

Edh-Dhahiru  Më i Larti, mbi të Cilin nuk ka asgjë. Ngadhënjyesi. 
El-Batin  Më i Afërti (nuk ka gjë më të afërt pranë gjërave se Ai me dijen e Tij. Nuk ka asnjë pengesë ndërmjet Tij dhe krijesave të Tij. Ai e di çdo gjë që fshehet, apo ndodh brenda gjërave).

Këto dy emra tregojnë, se Allahu i ka përfshirë krijesat e Tij. Ai është lart krijesave me qënien e tij dhe më afër tyre se çdo gjë, me dijen e Tij.
Ka thënë Allahu në Kuran: "Ai është më i Pari (ska asgjë para Tij, Ai është i Pafillim), edhe më i Fundit (ska asgjë pasTIj, Ai është i Pambarim), edhe më i Larti (ska asgjë mbi Të), edhe më i Afërti (nuk ka gjë më të afërt pranë gjërave se Ai me dijen e Tij, nuk ka asnjë pengesë ndërmjet Tij dhe krijesave të Tij). Dhe Ai është i Gjithëdituri për çdo gjë." [El-Hadid: 3]

Komenti i këtyre katër emrave, ka ardhur në një hadith nga Ebu Hurejra se: "Fatimja ka ardhur tek Profetit alejhi selam, për të kërkuar shërbëtor. Profeti alejhi selam i tha thuaj: O Allah Krijuesi i shtatë qiejve dhe tokës. Zotëruesi i Arshit madhështor. Zotëruesi ynë dhe Zotëruesi i çdo gjëje. Ai që bën çarjen e farës dhe të bërthamës. Zbritësi i Teuratit, Inxhilit dhe Furkanëit. Kërkoj mbrojtje tek Ti prej të keqes së çdo gjëje, balli i së cilës është në dorën Tënde (prej sherrit të të gjitha krijesave). O Allah Ti je i Pari (I Pafillim) që ska pasur para Teje asgjë. Ti je i Fundit (i Pambarim) që ska asgjë pas Teje, Ti je i Larti që ska mbi Ty asgjë. Ti je më i Afërti, nuk ka gjë më të afërt pranë gjërave se Ti. Laji borxhet tona dhe na pasuro që mos jemi të varfër ( nevojtar). Transmeton Muslimi.
Në këtë hadithë profeti i ka sqaruar katër emrat, me një koment të shkurtër dhe të qartë. Këta emra tregojnë se Allahu ka përfshirë çdo gjë.
Dy emrat El-Euuel dhe El-Akhir tregojnë se ka përfshirë kohën, kurse dy emrat Edh-Dhahir dhe El-Batin tregojnë se Allahu, ka përfshirë të gjitha vendet me dijen e tij. Ibnul Kajjim ka thënë: Këto katër emra janë të kundërt (të anasjellta). Dy të parët tregojnë, se ai është i Pafillim dhe Pambarim. 

Dy të tjerët tregojnë, se ai është lart, mbi të gjitha krijesat e Tij dhe më i afërti ndaj tyre me dijen e Tij. Allahu është i Pafillim. Ekzistenca e Tij u paraprinë të gjitha egzistencave. Ai është i Pambarim. Pafundësia e Tij do të thotë, që Ai është i qëndrueshëm përjetësisht, pas çdo gjëje. 
Emri i Tij Edh-Dhahir tregon, se ai është lart mbi të gjitha krijesat dhe emri i Tij El-Batin tregon, se Ai e ka përfshirë çdo gjë me dijen e Tij. Ai me dijen e Tij, është më afër gjërave se sa vetë ata ndaj vetvetes. Kjo afërsi nënkupton përfshirjen e përgjithshme. 



*93-94 القابض El-Kabid dhe الباسط El-Basit.*

El-Kabit, është Ai i Cili ia ngushton rrizkun krijesave, kuj të dëshirojë dhe si të dëshirojë.
El-Basit, është Ai i Cili ia shton rrizkun krijesave, kuj të dëshirojë dhe si të dëshirojë. 


Ka thënë Profeti alehji selam: Me të vërtetë Allahu është El-Khalik, El-Kabid, El-Basit, Errazik, El-Musijr. Transmeton Ebu Daudi dhe Termidhiu, hadithi është i saktë. 


*95 96  المقدم El-Mukaddim dhe المؤخر El-Muekhir.*

Këta dy emra tregojnë se:
a- Allahu afron kë të dëshirojë për ta mëshiruar dhe për ta udhëzuar, e nuk mëshiron dhe udhëzon kë të dëshirojë. Këtë e ka përmendur imam Neveviu.
b- Allahu ngre atë që deshiron në gradën e njerëzve të mirë e të parë dhe ul atë që dëshiron nga grada e tyre.
Argument është hadithi që transmeton Ebu Musa Eleshari se Profeti alejhi selam bënte lutje me këtë dua: "O Allah më fal mua gjynahun tim, paditurinë time, teprimin tim në punët e mia dhe më fal atë për të cilan je më i Ditur sesa unë rreth saj.. O Allah më fal mua atë që e kam bërë serjozisht dhe atë që e kam bërë joserjozisht, atë që e kam bërë gabimisht dhe atë që e kam bërë me dashje e të gjitha këto gjenden tek unë. O Allah më fal mua mëkatet e kaluara dhe mëkatet e vonuara, ata që i kam fshehur dhe ata që i kam publikuar dhe ata që ti i di më mirë se unë. Ti je El-Mukadim dhe Ti je El-Muah-hir dhe Ti je Fuqishëm mbi çdo gjë." Transmeton Buhari dhe Muslimi, ky version është i Muslimit.


*97  السيد Es-Sejjid,- Zotëruesi.*

Transmeton Abdullah ibnu Shekhijrr i cili thotë: "Shkova së bashku me delegacionin e Beni Amirit, për tek i Dërguari i Allahut alejhi selam dhe i thamë: ti je zotëriu ynë (sej-jidi ynë). Ai tha: Zotëriu ynë (sej-jidi ynë) është Allahu i Lartësuar. " Transmeton Ahmedi, Ebu Davudi dhe Albani e ka saktësuar hadithin në Sahihul Xhamië. 


*98  الديان Ed-Dejjan  Ai, që i shpërblen krijesat e Tij, për punët e tyre.*


Ka thënë Profeti alejhi selam: "Do të tubohen njerëzit në ditën e gjykimit të zhveshur, të pa bërë sunnet, pa asgjë pastaj Allahu u thërret me një zë, që e dëgjon ai që është larg, sikurqë e dëgjon ai që është afër: Unë jam El-Melik (Sunduesi), Unë jam Ed-Dej-jan" 
Transmeton Ahmedi dhe Albani ka thënë se ky hadith është i saktë.


*99  الودود El-Ueduud  Dashamirësi më i Madh.*


Allahu ka thënë në Kuran:
"Dhe Ai është El-Gafurru (Falësi i Madh), El-Veduud Gjithëdashuri për robët e Tij." [El-Buruxh: 14]

----------


## forum126

*Dijetarët i kanë ndarë emrat e Allahut në disa grupe përsa i përket kuptimeve dhe cilësive që i përmbajnë:*

I pari:* Emri i përveçëm i cili është All-llah.*  

Me të drejtë dijetarët këtë emër e kanë vendosur në një grup më vete ndërmjet emrave të Allahut sepse ai i përmban kuptimet e të gjithë emrave të bukur të Allahut, prandaj të gjithë emrat i atribuohen këtij emri siç ka thënë Allahu: 

 Allahu është Ai vec të cilit nuk ka të adhuruar tjetyër me të drejtë vetëm ai, i Gjithedituri i gajbit dhe të të shfaqures.Ai është i Gjithemsshirshmi, mëshireploti.

 Allahu është ai veç të cilit nuk ka të adhuruar tjetër të merituar, por vetëm ai, Mbizoteriuesi, i Shenjti, i Gjithpersosuri pa asnjë të metë, Gjithedhuruesi i sigurisë, Gjithevëzhguesi mbi krijesat e Tij i Gjithefuqishmi, Urdheruesii i papaeballueshëm, më i larti Suprem.Lavdi i qoftë Atij! i lartë është Ai nga gjjithë cfarë i mveshin dhe i bashkojnë Atij!

 Ai është Allahu Gjithekrijuesi, Shpikësi i pashëmbullt i çdo gjëje, formësuesi i gjithckaje. të Atij janë emrat më të bukur e më të lartë.Gjithëçfarë është në qiell dhe në tokë e lavderon Atë.Dhe Ai është i Gjithefuqishmi, më i urti Gjithegjykues. [El-Hashër: 22-24]:

I dyti: Emrat që tregojnë për cilësitë dhatije si për shembull: Gjithëdëgjuesi, Gjithëshikuesi etj.

I treti: Emrat që tregojnë për cilësitë fiëlijeh si për shembull: El-Khalik (Gjithëkrijuesi), Err-Rrazik (Gjithëfurnizuesi) etj.

I katërti: Emrat që tregojnë për dëlirjen dhe lartësimin e Allahut të cilat përmbajnë mohimin e mangësive dhe të cilësive që nuk i përshtaten Allahut. Si shembull për këta emra kemi emrin El-Kud-dus, Es-Selam etj.

Ibnul Kajim ka shtuar edhe dy grupe të tjera:

I pari: Emrat që tregojnë për shumë cilësi dhe për shumë kuptime të larta si p.sh: Es-Samed.
I dyti: Emrat që janë përmendur së bashku tregojnë për një cilësi që nuk tregon për të çdo emër prej tyre më vete si p.sh: El-Azizul Hakim. 



*Emri më i madh i Allahut.*

Dijetarët, përsa i përket përcaktimit të emrit më të madh të Allahut, kanë dhënë disa mendime, por më të pranueshmet janë dy.

1- الله Allah
2- الحي القيوم El-Haj El-Kaj-juum. 

Mendimin e dytë, e ka zgjedhur dijetari ibnul Kajim El-xhevzije dhe disa dijetarë të tjerë.
Kanë ardhur disa hadithe, të cilat bëjnë fjalë për emrin më të madh, me të cilin n,q,s robi i kërkon Allahut, Ai jep e nëse e lut Ai i përgjigjet. Ata janë siç vijon:

1- Transmeton Burejdetu (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur prej tij) se: "I Dërguari i Allahut alejhi selam dëgjoi një burrë duke thënë:O Allah unë të lutem Ty, dhe dëshmoj se vërtetë Ti je Allahu, nuk ka të adhuruar me të drejtë përveç Teje, Një i Vetëm, Es-Samed (Ai që i drejtohen krijesat për të gjitha nevojat e tyre dhe Ai nuk ka nevoj për asgjë, Absoluti me të gjitha cilësitë e përsosura në shkallën më të lartë), i Cili as nuk lind dhe as nuk është i lindur dhe ska asgjë të barabartë, ose të krahasueshme me Ty.

Atëherë Profeti alejhi selam tha: Betohem në Atë, në dorën e të Cilit është shpirti im! Ai, i ka kërkuar Allahut, me emrin e Tij më të Madh, me të Cilin kur njeriu i lutet Allahut, Ai i përgjigjet lutjes së tij dhe kur i kërkon me të Allahu i jep atë që e kërkon. " Transmeton Tirmidhiu, Ebu Davudi dhe El-Hakimiu ka thënë hadithi është i saktë sipas kushtit të Buharit dhe Muslimit. Albani ka thënë hadithi është i saktë. 

Transmetohet nga Enesi (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur prej tij) i cili ka thënë: 1- "Isha një ditë me Profetin alejhi selam në xhami, ndërkohë që një njeri ishte duke u falur dhe filloi ta luste Allahun duke thënë: "O Zoti im, unë të lus ty, sepse Ty të takon falenderimi, lavdia, nuk ka të adhuruar me të drejtë përveç Teje, Dhuruesi i madh (ElMen-nanu) krijuesi i qiejve dhe i tokës. O Ti që je gjithë madhështi dhe lavdi, o i Gjalli i Përjetshmi. Profeti atëhere tha: I është lutur Allahut me emrin e Tij më të madh, të cilin kur robi i lutet me të Allahut Ai i përgjigjet dhe kur i kërkon me Të Ai i jep atë që e kërkon." Transmeton En-Nesaiu, Ebu Davudi, Ahmedi dhe El-Hakimiu e ka saktësuar. Dhehebiu e ka aprovuar gjykimin e Hakimit dhe Albani gjithashtu e ka konfirmuar gjykimin e tyre.

2- Hadithi i Ebij Umame, i cili ka thënë se Profeti alejhi selam ka thënë:
Emri më i madh i Allahut është në tre sure të Kuranit: El-Bekare, Ali Imran dhe Taha. Transmeton Ibnu Maxheh dhe ka thënë Albani hadithi është i saktë. Ka thënë njëri prej transmetuesve të hadithit:

"E kërkova emrin më të madh në këto tre sure dhe vërejta,që ai është El-Haj, El-Kajuum."

2- Transmeton Esma Bint Jezijd, se Profeti alejhi selam ka thënë: "Në këto dy ajete, është emri më i madh i Allahut dhe lexoi ajetin 163 të sures Al-Imran; Dhe Allahu (i Adhuruari) juaj është një i Adhuruar i Vetëm. Nuk ka të Adhuruar tjetër të merituar përveç Atij, I Gjithmëshirshmi, Mëshirploti. si dhe fillimin e sures Ali imran; Elif lam mim. Allahu është ai, i cili nuk ka të adhuruar tjetër me të drejtë përvec Tij, I Gjalli, Përjetëshmi, I Pafillim dhe I Pambarim. Mbajtësi dhe mbrojtësi i gjithçkaje që ekziston ". 

Duke vërejtur dhe duke bërë krahasimin ndërmjet haditheve të kaluara. Bëhet e qartë që emri Allah është përmendur në të gjithë hadithet, ndërsa emri El-Haju El-Kajuum është përmendur vetëm në disa prej tyre. Prandaj më e afërta është, që të thuhet se emri më i madh i Allahut është Allah e përsa i përket hadithit të Ebi Umames, përcaktimi i emrave në të është thënie dhe ixhtihad (mendim) i transmetuesit.
Imam Tahaviu ka thënë:
"Ka mundësi, që emri më i madh i Allahut në suren Ta Ha, mos të jetë në ajetin që e ka përcaktuar transmetuesi, por mund të jetë në fjalën e Allahut: "Dhe nëse ti (o Muhamed alejhi selam) e thua me zë duanë, nuk ka dyshim që Ai e di të pashfaqurën dhe atë çështë akoma më e fshehtë në thellësi. Allahu! La ilahe ila Huve (nuk ka asnjë të adhuruar tjetër me të drejtë përveçAtij)" [Ta-Ha: 7-8]

Si rrjedhojë emri Allah që është përmendur në fjalën e Tij Ta-Ha "Allahu la ilah il-la huve". Po ashtu, është përmendur edhe në suren El-Bekare dhe Al-Imran "Allahu la ilah il-la huve", prandaj emri më i madh gjendet në to.
Nga kjo kuptojmë, se transmetuesi i hadithit, është përpjekur që të caktojë, emrin më të madh, por ka gabuar, sepse kemi hadithe të tjera në të cilat është theksuar se gjendet në to emri më i madh i Allahut dhe nuk gjëndet në to emri El-Haj-j El-Kajuvm. Ndërsa emri Allah, është përmendur në të gjtha hadithet.
Është transmetuar nga disa selefë, se emri më madh i Allahut është Allah. Prej këtyre dijetarëve përmendim: Eshaëbi dhe Xhabir ibni Zejd.

Sqarim: Këta hadithe nuk tregojnë, se pranohet lutja e çdo robi që lutet me emrin më të madh, sepse që robit ti pranohet lutja duhet të plotësojë kushtet e pranimit të lutjes, si p.sh. sinqeriteti dhe mosngrënja e haramit, dhe të eleminojë (evitojë) pengesat e pranimit të lutjes.














*Disa dobi në lidhje me emrat e Allahut:*

a- Përfundimi i ajeteve Kuranore me emrat e Allahut Teala ka një domethënie të madhe. Për të kuptuar, se cila është domethënia, çfarë urtësie dhe kush është lidhja ndërmjet emrave, me të cilët ka përfunduar ajeti dhe kuptimit të ajetit, duhet ti kthehemi librave të tefsirit.

b-Kuptimi i domethënieve të emrave të Allahut, futet tek " الاحصى-el-ihsa" siç thamë. Prandaj është shumë e rëndësishme, që të jemi të interesuar, për të njohur domethëniet e emrave të Allahut Teala dhe për të njohur veprimet që rrjedhin nga emrat e Allahut si dhe influencën e ndikimin e tyre. Ti ndjejmë ata vazhdimisht në zemrat tona dhe ti bëjmë ata të pranishëm në vetvetet tona.

Ka thënë Eliz bin Abduselam رحمه الله: "Njohja dhe kuptimi i emrave të Allahut, është mënyra me anë të së cilës bëhen lidhjet me Allahun Teala, duke kuptuar mirë frytet që rrjedhin nga këto emra. Si p.sh.; mbështetja, shpresa, frika, dashuria etj. 
c- Nuk plotësohet besimi i robit në emrat e Allahut dhe nuk u bën ihsa (احصاء) atyre plotësisht derisa këto emra të ndikojnë në adhurimin që e bën njeriu me zemër dhe me gjymtyrët e tij.

Sh.-1: Përderisa dimë që Allahu, është i Vetëm në krijim dhe furnizim, në sjelljen e dobisë dhe largimin e dëmeve, duhet ti mbështetemi vetëm Atij dhe të kërkojmë vetëm prej Tij.

Sh.-2: Përderisa robi e di, që Allahu është Shikuesi, Dëgjuesi, I Gjithdituri, atëherë duhet t'i frikësohet atij, në të gjitha veprat, thëniet, mendimet dhe gjendjet. Kur është vetëm dhe kur është në publik, kur është në vendin e tij dhe kur është jasht vendit të tij, në udhëtim, kur është duke bërë ibadet apo ndonjë vepër a punë të kësaj dynjaje. Pra në të gjitha punët, të ndjejë se Allahu e shikon, e dëgjon dhe e di, çka po punon.

g- Ndryshimet ndërmjet emrit të Al-llahut dhe cilësisë së tij:
I pari; Emrat e Allahut, tregojnë për qënien dhe për cilësitë e Tij të përkryera, të cilat përmbahen në këta emra. Kurse cilësitë e Allahut, tregojnë vetëm për domethënien që është veti (atribut) i Allahut Teala.

Pra Emri tregon për dy gjëra.

*1-për qënien e Allahut.
2- për cilësinë që përmban.*

Kurse cilësitë tregojnë vetëm për një gjë dhe ajo është, se këto cilësi janë veti (atribute) të Allahut. Si psh. dëgjimi, shikimi, urtësia.

I dyti; Nga çdo Emër rrjedh Cilësi dhe jo nga çdo Cilësi rrjedh Emër.
P sh. zbritja, ardhja e Allahut janë dy cilësi nga të cilat nuk rrjedh Emër. 

I treti: Emrave të Allahut u lutesh dhe kërkon prej tyre kurse cilësive nuk lejohet në asnjë mynyrë që ti lutesh apo të kërkosh prej tyre. Nuk lejohet p.sh. të thuhet: O fuqia Allahut, o dëgjimi i Allahut më fal. Ndërsa: O Gafurr (Mëkatfalës) lejohet të thuhet.
Ibnu Tejmija në librin e tij Err-rreddu alel bekrijj ka thënë, se kjo është kufër (d.m.th: Të kërkosh prej cilësive).
Vërejtje: Të kërkosh prej cilësive nuk lejohet por duhet të kemi parasyshë gjërat që vijojnë:
1- Lejohet El-istigathetu الاستغاثة (këkimi i ndihmës dhe i shpëtimit) me anë të cilësisë si p.sh. duaja e Profetit alejhi selam: "O Haj-ju, o Kaj-jum me mëshirën tënde kërkoj ndihmë dhe shpëtim! Rregulloje të gjithë gjendjen time dhe mos më ler mua për veten time, as sa një vezullim i syrit (sa një hapje e mbyllje e syrit)." 

Gjithashtu lejohet, kërkimi i mbrojtjes El-istiadhetu الاستعاذة me anë të cilësisë. Si p.sh. duaja e Profetit alejhi selam: "Mbrohem me kënaqësinë tënde, nga hidhërimi Yt." 

2- Lejohet teuessul-i (përafrimi, ti drejtohesh Allahut në dua) me anë të cilësisë. Si p.sh. hadithi i Profetit alejhi selam: "O Allah me dijen Tënde rreth të Fshehtës dhe me fuqinë Tënde mbi krijesat, më ler të jetoj, përderisa jeta të jetë më e mirë për mua dhe ma merr jetën, nëqoftëse vdekja është më e mirë për mua." Transmeton En-Nesaiu dhe të tjerë.

3- Lejohet betimi në cilësinë e Allahut.

4- Lejohet ti lutesh Allahut, me anë të cilësive të Tij të veçanta, me të cilat nuk mund të cilësohet ndonjë tjetër përveç Tij. Si p.sh. duaja e Profetit alejhi selam: "O Allah, o Ti që ke zbritur librin, ke lëvizur retë dhe bën të humbasin grupet (e armiqve), mundi ata (bëri të mundur në luftë) dhe na ndihmo ne kundra tyre." Transmeton Buhari.

I katërti; Nuk lejohet që ti dedikohet, veprimi - cilësisë së Allahut. Si p.sh: Ka dëshiruar fuqia e Allahut që të bëhej kështu. Ndëkohë që, dedikimi i veprimit - Emrit të Allahut lejohet. Si p.sh.: Ka dashur i Fuqishmi që të bëhej kështu..

e- Ka ndryshim ndërmjet emrave të Allahut dhe lajmërimit rreth Tij. Ndër më të rëndësishmit janë këta që vijojnë:

*I pari;* Emrat dhe cilësitë janë "teukifije", kurse lajmërimi rreth Tij është më i gjërë dhe nuk është kusht që të jetë tevkifije. Nuk lejohet në fakt që të emërtohet Allahu dhe të cilësohet, përveçse me atë që ka ardhur në Kuran dhe në Sunnet, ndërsa lajmërimi rreth Allahut është më i gjerë.

P.sh.: Në qoftë se, ndonjëri do të mohojë ekzistencën e Allahut (që Ai është موجود), atij do ti përgjigjemi se Allahu është meuxhud موجود ekzistent, megjithëse kjo fjalë, nuk është përmendur në Kuran dhe në Sunnet. Pra ky është një shembull, i lajmërimit rreth Allahut, me një fjalë që nuk ka ardhur në Kuran dhe në Sunnet.

Shembull tjetër: Në qoftëse ndonjëri do të thotë se Allahu nuk është qënie i themi se Allahu është qënie(ذات).

Ibnul Kajjim ka thënë: Emrat dhe cilësitë, që ia dedikojmë Allahut janë teukifije ndërsa fjalët dhe shprehjet që i përdorim për lajmërim rreth Allahut nuk është e detyrueshme që të jenë teukifije. Si p.sh. القديم El-Kadijm  i Pafillimtë, الموجود El-Meuxhud Ekzistent.

*I dyti:* Allahut i lutesh me emrat e Tij dhe bën dua me ta, kurse nuk lejohet, që të bësh lutje dhe të kërkosh prej shprehjeve të përdorura për lajmërim rreth Allahut.

Psh. Lejohet të thuash o i Gjallë, i Përjetshëm, por nuk lejohet të thuash o Qënie, o Ekzistues, sepse këto, janë shprehje që përfshijnë çdo ekzistencë.


*I treti:* Emrat e Allahut të gjithë janë të bukur dhe me domethënie të plotë. Përkryeshmëria dhe bukuria e tyre është absolute, kurse lajmërimi rreth Allahut, pa dyshim që nuk bëhet me fjalë që kanë domethënie të keqe, por mund të bëhet me fjalë dhe shprehje për të cilat mund të gjykohet se domethënie nuk e kanë të përkryer.

Ka thënë Shejkhu islam ibnu Tejmija: "Lajmërimi rreth Allahut nuk bëhet me fjalë që kanë domethënie të keqe, por bëhet me fjalë që kanë domethënie (kuptim) të plotë e të përkryer dhe me fjalë që domethënien nuk e kanë të keqe edhe pse nuk gjykohet që e kanë të përkryer, si psh:
Qënie, Ekzistues.

----------


## forum126

*1.	Baza e Cilësive të Allahut
2.	Cilësitë e Allahut






Bazat e cilësive të Allahut.*

*Baza e parë:* Të gjitha cilësitë e Allahut janë të përkryera, të plota, nuk ka në to asnjë mangësie e të mete, si p.sh:الحياة* Jeta,  العلمDija,  القدرةFuqia,  السمعDëgjimi,  الرحمةMëshira,  العزةKrenaria,   الحكمةUrtësia,  العلوLartësia* etj.

Për këtë bazë tregojnë tre lloj argumentesh:

*1.	Lloji i parë:* Argumentet e Kuranit dhe Sunnetit:

Ka thënë Allahu në Kuran: * Për ata që nuk besojnë në botën e përtejme është përcaktuar shembulli i më të keqës, ndërsa për Allahun është El-Methelul ala "المثل الأعلى  më i larti shembull dhe më i larti përshkrim dhe Ai është i Gjithëfuqishmi, më i Urti Gjithëgjykues. (En Nahl 60)*

Gjithashtu Allahu i Lartësuar ka thënë: *Ai fillon krijimin, pastaj do ta përsërisë atë (pasi të jetë zhdukur) dhe kjo është shumë e lehtë për Të. Atij i takon El Methelul Ala المثل الأعلى (përshkrimi më i lartë) në qiej dhe në tokë. Dhe Ai është i Gjithëfuqishmi më i Urti Gjithëgjykues (Err-Rrumë 27).* 

El Halil në komentin e këtij ajeti ka thënë: _Allahu është i njohur me cilësimin, përshkrimin më të lartë në qiej dhe në tokë._Ibnu Uthejmini ka thënë: المثل الأعلى_"El Methelul Eala, është : përshkrimi më i lartë._

*2.	Lloji i dytë:* Argumenti llogjik

 Ai është siç vijon:
Çdo ekzistencë patjetër ka cilësi. Kjo cilësi që e ka, ose do të jetë e përkryer dhe e plotë ose në të kundërt do të jetë e mangët. E dyta është absurde, e pamundur (e paarsyeshme llogjikisht) përsa i përket Allahut, sepse Ai është i Plotë,  i Përkryer, i Vetmi që meriton të adhurohet, prandaj Allahu e ka hedhur poshtë adhurimin e idhujve në Kuran me faktin që ata janë të mangët, të paaftë dhe me të meta. Allahu ka thënë: *Kush është më i humbur se sa ai i cili lut në vend të Allahut të atillë që nuk do ti përgjigjen atij deri në Ditën e Ringjalljes dhe të cilët madje janë krejt të pavetëdishëm për lutjet që u bëhen atyre. (El Ahkafë 5).*   

Gjithashtu Allahu ka thënë: * Ata (idhuj të adhuruar të tjerë çfarëdo e kushdo qoftë veç Allahut Një e të Vetëm) të cilët ata (mushrikët) i adhurojnë e i lusin në vend të Allahut, nuk kanë krijuar ndonjë gjë; madje ata vetë janë të krijuar. (Ata  idhujt dhe të adhuruarit e tjerë janë) të vdekur, pa jetë dhe as nuk e dinë se kur do te ngrihen. (En Nahl 20-21).* 

	Gjithashtu Allahu na ka treguar për Ibrahimin se Ai i sillte argumente babait të tij duke i thënë:* O babai im! Pse adhuron atë që as nuk dëgjon, as nuk sheh dhe nuk të sjell dobi për asgjë? (Merjem 42)*   

Ndërsa për popullin e tij Allahu ka përmendur se Ibrahimi u ka thënë: *(Ibrahimi) u tha: A adhuroni atëherë ju përveç Allahut gjëra që, as nuk ju sjellin juve ndonjë të mirë dhe as nuk ju dëmtojnë? Turp për ju dhe përmbi ata që ju adhuroni në vend të Allahut! A nuk keni mend, pra ? (El Enbija 66-67)*

Në të gjitha ajetet e lartëpërmendura vërejmë, se Allahu xh.sh e ka hedhur poshtë adhurimin e idhujve me faktin se ata janë të mangët, të paaftë, me të meta si p.sh: Nuk dëgjojnë, nuk shikojnë, nuk përgjigjen, nuk sjellin dobi, nuk bëjnë dëm etj. Atëherë kjo tregon se Ai që meriton adhurimin patjetër është i Plotë, i Përkryer, larg çdo të mete. Pastaj ne kemi vërtetuar me anë të shqisave dhe vështrimit se krijesat kanë cilësi të përkryera si p.sh: *Shikimi, Dëgjimi* etj, padyshim që këto cilësi të përkryera ua ka dhënë Allahu. Përderisa këto cilësi të përkryera ua ka dhënë Allahu, kjo tregon se Ai është më me meritë  për të qënë i cilësuar me to, sepse dhënësi i një cilësie të përkryer është më me meritë dhe më i denjë të jetë i përshkruar me të.
Një bazë tjetër logjike për të cilën kanë rënë dakort të gjithë të mençurit thotë: Ai që nuk posedon diçka nuk mund tua japë atë të tjerëve. "فاقد الشيء لا يعطيه". Kjo tregon se nqs Allahu nuk do të ishte i Përkryer në cilësitë e Tij, Ai nuk mund tu jepte krijesave cilësi të përkryera.

*3.    Lloji i tretë.* El Fitra ( Natyrshmëria, instikti)

Njerëzit me natyrën e drejtë në të cilën janë krijuar, e duan Allahun, e Madhërojnë dhe e adhurojnë. A mundet që të duash, të madhërosh dhe të adhurosh përveçëse atë për të Cilin e din se është i atribuar me cilësi të përkryera, të përsosura, të cilat i përshtaten të Qenurit të Tij Krijuesi, Sunduesi, Gjithërregulluesi i çështjeve dhe i Adhuruari i Vetëm me të drejtë.
Në qoftë se cilësia është e mangët, e papërkryer, është e pamundur që ajo të jetë cilësi e Allahut të Lartësua si p.sh. _vdekja, padituria, harresa, paftësia, verbëria_  etj. 

Më poshtë po përmendim disa ajete në të cilat Allahu ia mohon vetes së Tij mangësitë dhe të metat. Ka thënë Allahu: *Dhe mbështetu e vëri shpresat (O Muhammed) tek i Përjetshmi i Cili nuk vdes kurrë dhe madhëro Lavdinë e Tij (El Furkanë 58).*

Ka thënë Allahu: (Musai) i tha: *Dija për ta është me Zotin tim me shkresën e duhur. Zoti im as nuk është i pavetëdishëm dhe Ai as nuk harron. (Ta Ha 52)*

Gjithashtu ka thënë Allahu: *....dhe Allahu nuk është i tillë që Atij ti shpëtojë ndonjë gjë në qiej ose në tokë.... (El Fatir 44).
 Apo mos mendojnë se Ne nuk i dëgjojmë të fshehtat e tyre dhe këshillimet e tyre të ngushta? Patjetër (që Ne dëgjojmë gjithçka) dhe të Dërguarit Tanë (melekë të caktuar me përgjegjësi për njerëzit që të shënojnë çdo punë të tyre) janë pranë tyre duke shkruar. (Ez  Zuhruf 80)* 

Edhe profeti në thëniet e tij i ka mohuar cilësitë e mangëta  dhe si shembull kemi tre hadithet që vijojnë:

*1. Vërtetë Dexh-xhali është me një sy dhe Zoti i juaj nuk është me një sy*   (d.m.th: Zoti ynë ka dy sy). Trs. Buhariu dhe Muslimi.

*2. O njerëz duke bërë dhikër uleni zërin, sepse ju nuk po i luteni ndonjë shurdhi dhe as ndonjë të papraninshmi.*   Trs. Buhariu dhe Muslimi.

*3. Allahu nuk fle dhe është e pamundur që Ai të flejë.*

Allahu i ka ndëshkuar ata që i atribuan mangësi siç ka thënë në ajetet e mëposhtme:

*1.	Çifutët thonë: Dora e Allahut është e lidhur (e shtërnguar, Ai nuk dhuron dhe nuk shpenzon nga Begatitë e Tij.) qofshin të lidhura duart e tyre dhe qofshin të mallkuar ata për çfarë u nxori goja! Përkundrazi, të dy duart e Allahut janë gjerësisht të shtrira. Ai shpenzon nga begatitë e Tij siç do Ai (El Maide 64)*.

*2.Nuk ka dyshim se Allahu e ka dëgjuar  fjalën e atyre  të cilët thanë: Vërtet Allahu është i varfër e ne jemi të pasur! Ne do ta regjistrojmë atë çfarë thanë ata si edhe vrasjen  padrejtësisht  prej tyre të profetëve  dhe ne do tu themi   atyre:Shijoni dënimin djegës (Ali Imran 181):*

Në shumë ajete Allahu e ka  lartësuar, pastruar  Veten e Tij nga mangësitë që ia atribuojnë të paditurit, të padrejtët. Më poshtë po përmendim dy prej tyre:

*1. Lavdi Zotit tënd, Zotit të Nderimit dhe të Fuqisë! Nga gjithë çfarë ata ia mveshin Atij.  Dhe paqja qoftë mbi të Derguarit! (Es Saffat 180-181):

2. Asnjë fëmijë nuk lindi Allahu dhe nuk gjindet asnjë të adhuruar ( ilah)  tjetër perkrah me Të;  Po të kishin qënë shumë zota atëherë çtë shihje ? Secili zot do të kishte hequr mënjanë çfarë do të kishte krijuar dhe disa  do të perpiqeshin të mposhtinin të tjerët! I Lartesuar është Allahu mbi cdo gjë  që ata ia mveshin dhe ia ngjisin Atij!  (El Muminun 91):* 

Nqs cilësia është e përkryer në një rast dhe e mangët (e papërkryer) në një rast tjetër, nuk ia atribuojmë Allahut në mënyrë absolute dhe nuk ia mohojmë në mënyrë absolute, por patjetër bëjmë sqarime. Ajo cilësi i atribuohet Allahut në rastin kur është e përkryer dhe nuk i atribuohet në rastin kur është mangësi. 
Këto cilësi janë p.sh: El mekr (kurthvënia, kurdisja e planeve), El kejd  (planifikim, kurdisje  planesh), El Hidaë - (Mashtrimi) etj. 

Këto cilësi janë të përkryera nëse bëhen për përballimin e atyre që veprojnë me të njëjtën gjë, sepse në këtë rast ato tregojnë se vepruesi i tyre është i aftë dhe i fuqishëm për përballimin e armikut të tij me një veprim të njëjtë si veprimi i tij, ose edhe më të fortë. Ndërsa në rastet e tjera përveç rastit të mësipërm, janë mangësi, prandaj këto cilësi Allahu nuk i ka përmendur në mënyrë absolute, por i ka përmendur në pozicionin e përballimit të atyre që veprojnë ndaj Tij dhe ndaj të dërguarve të Tij me të njëjtën gjë. 

Në ajetet që vijojnë janë përmendur disa nga këto cilësi:

*Kujto edhe kur mosbesimtaret thurën komplot kundër teje  për të të mbajtur ty në pranga, për të të vrarë  ose për të të përzënë nga shtëpia jote; ata po kurdisnin plane, por edhe Allahu po thurte plane, dhe Allahu është më  i Miri i  planifikuesve. (El Enfal 30)* 

Në këtë ajet është përmendur المكر El Mekr (kundërvënia).

*Ata që nuk pranojnë ajetet Tona, ne pak e nga pak do ti mbërthejme me dënim nga rrugë që as nuk do ta kuptojnë: Dhe Unë do tu jap kohë. Padyshim që plani Im  është i fuqishëm. (El Araf 182-183):* 

Në këtë ajet është përmendur الكيد  El kejd (planifikimi i kurtheve).

*Thonë me të vërtetë jemi me ju, në të vërtetë ne vetëm talleshim. Allahu tallet me ta dhe ua shton më shumë të këqiat që të sorollaten verbërisht (El Bekare 14-15).*

Duke marrë parasysh sqarimin që e bëmë del në pah arsyeja pse nuk ka përmendur Allahu në Kuran që Ai i tradhëton ata që e tradhetojnë , por ka thënë:* Nëqoftëse ata mundohen të të tradhëtojnë ty, ata vërtetë që kanë tradhëtuar Allahun, kështu Ai tashmë të dha forcë mbi ta. Dhe Allahu është i GjiëthëDituri, më i Urti, Gjithëgjykuesi. (El Enfal 71)*. 

Pra ka thënë: *Të dha forcë mbi ta* dhe nuk ka thënë: *Dhe Ai i tradhëtoi,*   sepse tradhëtia është mashtrimi në diçka që të  është besuar, të është lënë amanet, kështu që ajo është mangësi në të gjitha raste.

*Baza e dytë:*

Tema e cilësive të Allahut është më e gjërë se tema e emrave të Tij. Cilësitë e Allahut të Madhëruar që janë përmendur në Kuran dhe sunnet, janë më shumë se emrat e Allahut që janë përmendur në Kuran dhe sunnet, sepse çdo emër përmban cilësi siç është sqaruar në bazat e emrave të bukur të Allahut dhe sepse prej cilësive të Allahut janë edhe veprat e Tij. Veprat e Tij nuk mbarojnë, sikurse edhe fjalët e Tij nuk mbarojnë. Allahu i Lartësuar ka thënë: *Dhe sikur të gjitha pemët dhe tokët të ishin pena dhe deti me shtatë dete pas tij,  për tju shtuar atij, prapëseprapë fjalët e Allahut nuk do të shteronin.Me të vërtetë Alalhu është i Gjithëfuqishëm,  më i Urti Gjithëgjykues. (Lukman 27).*

Nga cilësitë e Allahut të cilat janë vepra (punë) të Tij, po përmendim këto që vijojnë: 
*1.  الإتيان El Itjan (ardhja).*  

Allahu i Lartësuar ka thënë në Kuran: *A mos presin atëherë për ndonjë gjë tjetër veçse tu vijë Allahu . (El Bekare 210).*   

Në fjalën e Tij: *Të vijë Allahu* bëhet fjalë për cilësinë e Tij *"El Itjan".* .

*2. Shtrengimi (ndeshkimi) البطش El Batshu.* 

Allahu  Lartësuar ka thënë në Kuran *Vërtetë shterngimi (ndeshkimi) i Zotiti tënd është i ashpër (El Buruxhë 12)*. Në këtë ajet ka përmendur *El Batshu.*.

*3.  الإمساكEl Imsak. (Kapja mbajtja).*  

Allahu i Lartësuar ka thënë: *Ai e mban qiellin të mos bjerë në tokë, veçse me dëshirën dhe lejen e Tij (El Haxh 65)*

*4.  الأخذEl Ekhdhu. Marrja (në ndëshkim, shkatëriimi i atij që Allahu dëshiron ta shkatërrojë për shkak të gjynaheve të tij.)* 

Allahu i Lartësuar ka thënë: *Kështu që Allahu i mori, i mbërtheu me ndëshkim, shkatërrim për shkak të mëkateve të tyre (Ali Imran 11).*
*
5. الإرادة El Irradetu. (Dëshira).*  

Allahu ka thënë: *Allahu dëshiron për ju të lehtën dhe Ai nuk dëshiron për ju të vështirën. (El Bekare 185)*

*6.  المجيءEl mexhi. Ardhja.* 

Allahu i Lartësuar ka thënë: * Dhe vjen Zoti yt me melekët rrallë rrallë. (El Fexhër 22)*

*7.  النزولEn Nuzulu.(Zbritja).* 

Profeti sal-lAllahu alehji ue sel-lem ka thënë në hadithin e transmetuar nga Ebu Hurejrja: *Zoti ynë zbret për në qiellin e dynjasë në 1/3 e fundit të natës *  (Buhariu dhe Muslimi)

 Këto vepra ia atribuojmë Allahut si cilësi të Tij, ashtu siç kanë ardhur në argumente dhe nuk e emërtojmë Allahun me to. Si p.sh.: nuk lejohet të themi, se prej emrave të Allahut është:  الجائي -ardhës, marrë nga vepra e Tij El Mexhij, Ardhje" dhe as  النازل -En Nazil, Zbritës marrë nga vepra e Tij En Nuzul (Zbritja) etj.
Megjithëse është e lejuar të lajmërohet me këto fjalë rreth Allahut, si p.sh. të thuhet  الجائي El Xhai,( Ardhësi),  النازل El Nazilu, (Zbritësi), duke mos patur për qëllim emërtimin e Allahut me to, por lajmërimin për veprën që trrgojnë për të.

*
Baza e tretë:* Cilësitë e Allahut ndahen në dy lloje:

*1.	Lloji i parë:  صفات ثبوتيةCilësi të pohuara.
2.	Lloji i dytë:  صفات سلبية (منفية)Cilësi të mohuara.*

*Cilësitë ثبوتية  Thubutijje (e pohuara)*  janë të gjitha cilësitë që Allahu ia ka pohuar (atribuar) Vetes së Tij me anë të Kuranit dhe haditheve të sakta të Profetit.

*Cilësitë Thubutijje (e pohuara)* janë të gjitha të përkryera, të përsosura dhe nuk ka në to asnjë lloj mangësie.Disa shembuj për cilësitë *Thubutijje* kemi: * العلم El Ilm, Dija, القدرة El Kudretu, Fuqia, الاستواء على العرش El Istiua, (Lartësimi mbi Arsh),  النزول إلى سماء الدنيا En Nuzul, (Zbirtja në qiellin e dynjasë), الوجه El Uexhh  (Fytyra),  اليد El Jed (Dora)*, etj.

Këto cilësi, është detyrë që tia pohojmë (atribuojmë) Allahut të Madhëruar, siç i përshtatet Madhështisë së Tij. Për këtë tregojnë argumentet fetare الدليل السمعي dhe argumenti llogjik:

*a.	 الدليل السمعي  Argumenti fetar :*është fjala e Allahut të Lartësuar: * O ju që keni besuar! Besoni Alalhun dhe të Dërguarin e Tij, dhe librin të cili Ai ia ka zbritur të derguariut të Tij dhe librat e parë të cilët Ai ua zbriti atyre para tij. Dhe kushdo që mohon Allahun, meleket e Tij, librat e Tij, të Dërguarit e Tij dhe ditën e Fundit, atëherë Ai vërtet ka humbur rrugën  tepër larg. (En Nisa 136).*

 Besimi në Allahun, përmban edhe besimin në cilësitë e Tij, besimi në librin (Kuranin), që e zbriti mbi të Dërguarin e Tij, pëmban besimin në të gjitha cilësitë që janë përmendur në të dhe besimi që Muhamedi sal-lAllahu alehji ue sel-lem është i dërguar i Allahut përmban besimin në çdo gjë që ka lajmëruar për të Dërguarin e Tij, i Cili është Allahu. Allahu i Lartësuar ka thënë: *Thuaju: A ju e dini më mirë apo Allahu? (El Bekare 140)*

Për sa i përket të Dërguarit të Allahut ne e kemi detyrë të besojmë në çdo gjë që ai na ka lajmëruar rreth Allahut, sepse ai nuk ka folur nga dëshira e nefsit të tij por ka folur sipas shpalljes. Allahu ka thënë në Kuran: *Ai nuk flet  nga dëshira. Është vetëm shpallje që i frymëzohet.  (En Nexhm 3-4):* 

*b.	الدليل العقلي -Argumenti logjik.* Allahu na ka lajmëruar që është i atribuar me këto cilësi, pa dyshim që Ai i din më mirë nga të tjerët Cilësitë e Tij. Askush nuk mundet të thotë fjalë më të drejta dhe më të vërteta se Allahu. Allahu i Lartrësuar ka thënë në Kuran: *Dhe kush është më i vërtetë në fjalë se Allahu? (En Nisa: 87).*
 Prandaj është detyrë që tia pohojmë cilësitë e Tij siç ka lajmëruar, pa lëkundje sepse lëkundjet në besimin e një lajmi lind kur lajmi buron nga një që mundet të jetë i paditur, të gënjenjë dhe të jetë i paaftë për të shprehur atë që dëshiron. Të gjitha këto të meta janë të pamundura në të drejtën e Allahut të Lartësuar, prandaj është detyrë të pranohet lajmi i Tij ashtu siç ka lajmëruar pa hezitim.

Po kështu themi për cilësitë që Profeti ia ka atribuar Zotit të lartësuar, sepse Profeti sal-lAllahu alehji ue sel-lem është më i dituri i njerëzve rreth Zotit, më i drejti dhe më i besueshmi në lajmin që e përcjell dhe më i afti për ta shprehur qartë atë që dëshiron, atëherë është detyrim të pranohet lajmi rreth cilësive të Allahut ashtu siç ka lajmëruar.

*Cilësitë  سلبيةSelbij-je (e mohuara)* janë të gjitha cilësitë të cilat Allahu ia ka mohuar Vetes së Tij në Kuran ose me anë të haditheve të sakta të Profetit. Të gjitha cilësitë e mohuara (Selbij-je) janë mangësi (të papërkryera, me të meta) në të drejtën e Allahut, prandaj Allahu e ka mohuar atribuimin e qënies së Tij me to, sepse Ai është i përkryer në Qënien dhe cilësitë e tij. Prej cilësive që Allahu ia ka mohuar Vetes së Tij është: الجهل* padituria, النسيان harresa,  العجز paaftësia,  التعب  lodhja,  الموت  vdekja* etj. 

Është detyrë që cilësitë *Selbij-je* tia mohojmë Allahu duke pohuar të kundërtat e tyrë në mënyrën më të përkryer dhe më të plotë, sepse Allahu me cilësitë që ia ka mohuar Vetes së Tij ka pasur për qëllim mohimin e tyre për të pohuar dhe për të theksuar të kundërtën e këtyre cilësive dhe jo vetëm thjesht për ti mohuar,sepse mohimi nuk është përkryeshmeri vetëm nqs bëhet për të treguar të kundërtën e tij, prej përkryerjes dhe përsosmërisë. Pra mohimi i cilësive Selbij-je nuk bëhet thjesht për të mohuar  por për të pohuar dhe për të theksuar të kundërtën e tyre prej përkryerjes dhe përsosmërisë.

Arsyet që tregojnë se mohimi i thjeshtë nuk tregon përkryeshmëri:

*1.*	Mohimi i thjeshtë tregon për mosekzistencë (ëdem عدم ) dhe mosekzistenca (ëdem العدم )  nuk tregon për asgjë ekzistente e jo më, të tregojë për përkryeshmëri. النفي عدم و العدم ليس بشيء


*2.*	Mohimi i një atributi të një trupi mund të bëhet për shkak të paaftësisë së tij për të vepruar. Ky mohim nuk tregon përkryeshmëri p.sh: _sikur të thuash  "الجدارلا يظلم":El xhidaru la judhlimu(muri nuk bën padrejtësi)._  

Kjo nuk tregon që muri është i drejtë sepse padrejtësia nuk është mohuar për të treguar drejtësinë por për të treguar paaftësinë e murit për të vepruar .

*3.*	Sepse mohimi, mund të bëhet për shkak të pamundësisë, për të bërë diçka, siç ka thënë poeti:_   قبيلة لا يغدرون بذمة   و لا يظلمون الناس حبة خردل 
Është një fis që nuk e thyen besën. Dhe nuk u bën padrejtësi njerëzve qoftë edhe një grimcë._

Ky varg nuk është lavdërim për këtë fis, sepse poeti dëshiron të thotë me këtë se ata nuk kanë mundësi të thyejnë besën dhe të bëjnë padrejtësi, meqënëse kanë frikë fiset e tjera dhe jo sepse nuk duan të thyejnë besën dhe të bëjnë padrejtësi, pasi e kanë mundësinë për këtë gjë.

Atëhërë në të gjitha këta raste, mohimi tregon për mangësi dhe jo për përkryeshmëri, prandaj metoda e Kuranit në mohim, është që të mos mohohet asnjë cilësi në të drejtën e Allahut me një mohim të thjeshtë, që nuk përmban cilësi të lavdëruar dhe të përkryer. Pra në Kuran dhe në Sunnet, nuk mohohet ndonjë cilësi mangësie, vetëm nëse përmban cilësi të përkryer, të lavdëruar, ndryshe nga ajo që veprojnë disa grupe të cilët mohojnë cilësi në të drejtën e Allahut me një mënyrë krejtësisht të thjeshtë, pa marrë parasysh se cilësia që e kanë mohuar, a tregon për përkyeshmërinë e të kundërtës së saj apo  jo?

Të përmendim disa shembuj në lidhje me këtë që përmendëm:

_1.	Fjala e Allahut:_ Mbështetuni tek i përjetshmi, i Gjalli (El Haj-j), i Cili nuk vdes kurrë (El Furkanë 58).  

*Pra mohimi i vdekjes nënkupton përkryeshmërinë e jetës (El hajat).*

_2.	Fjala e Allahut:_ Zoti yt nuk i bën askujt padrejtësi (El Kehf 49).  
*Mohimi i padrejtësisë nënkupton përkryeshmërinë e drejtësisë.*

_3.	Fjala e Allahut:_ Allahu nuk është i tillë që ta bëjë të paaftë,(pa mundësi për të vepruar) ndonjë gjë në qiej ose në tokë [El Fatir 44]. 
*Mohimi i El axhz (paaftësisë, pamundësisë), nënkupton përkryeshmërinë e drejtësisë dhe të fuqisë së Tij, prandaj pas këtij fragmenti në ajet ka thënë:* Padyshim që Ai është i Gjithëditur, i Gjithëfuqishëm..  Sepse* العجز El axhz  (paaftësia, pamundësia( shkaktohet ose nga injoranca rreth shkaqeve (faktorëve, elementeve) të krijimit, ose nga pamundësia për të krijuar.* 

Nga kjo arrijmë në përfundimin se përkryeshmëria e dijes së Allahut dhe fuqisë së Tij, tregon se Ai është i Gjithëfuqishëm për të bërë atë që dëshiron dhe se asgjë nuk mund ta bëjë Atë të paaftë për ta vepruar atë që e dëshiron. Nga shembulli i fundit ne mësuam se ka prej cilësive *Selbij-je (të mohuara)* të cilat nënkuptojnë më shumë se një përkryeshmëri. 

Në përfundimin e kësaj çështje, themi se çdo cilësi që Allahu i ka mohuar Vetes së Tij ose që ia ka mohuar i Dërguari i Tij, ajo detyrimisht tregon për një ose më shumë cilësi *thubutij-je (të pohuara, të përkryera),* për të cilat lavdërohet Allahu i Lartësuar. Allahu i Lartësuar nuk i ka mohuar diçka Vetes së Tij në mënyrë krejtësisht të thjeshtë, pa nënkuptuar cilësi *thubutij-je (të pohuara, të përkryera).* Kjo na bën të kuptojmë qartë, se ata që e teprojnë në përmendjen e mohimeve (*të cilat i quajmë: Es sulub)* gabojnë, sepse mohimi nuk përmban lavdërim dhe përkryerje, përderisa nuk nënkupton cilësi të pohuara *thubutij-je.*  Baza që vijon këtë e sqaron edhe më shumë.

*Baza e katërt:* Cilësitë thubutij-je janë të gjitha cilësi të përkryera, të përsosura sa më shumë që të jenë dhe sa më të llojllojshme që ti kenë kuptimet aq më shumë shfaqet përkryerja e të atribuarit me to (Allahut të Lartësuar). Prandaj cilësitë thubutijje që ia ka atribuar Allahu Vetes së Tij në Kuran dhe në sunnet janë më shumë se cilësitë Selbijje që ia ka mohuar vetes së Tij.

Kryesisht cilësitë *Thubutij-je* janë përmendur në mënyrë të shkoqitur  (me Tefsil). Shembujt e Tefsilit për pohimin e cilësive të Allahut në Kuran dhe në sunnet janë të shumtë, prej tyre është fjala e Allahut të Lartësuar në fundin e sures El Hashr: *Allahu është Ai, veç të Cilitt  nuk ka të adhuruar tjetër të merituar, por vetëm Ai, i Gjithëdituri i gajbit (i çdo të fshehte dhe të panjohure) dhe të shfaqurës (i çdo të njohure). Ai është  Gjithmëshirshmi, Mëshirploti.  Allahu është Ai përveç të Cilit  nuk ka të adhuruar tjetër të merituar, por vetëm Ai, Mbizotëruesi, i Shenjti, i Gjthëpërsosuri pa asnjë të metë, Gjithëdhuruesi i sigurisë (besimit), Gjithëvëzhguesi mbi krijesat e Tij, i Gjithfuqishmi, Urdhëruesi i Papërballueshëm, më i Larti Suprem. Lavdi i qoftë Atij. I Lartë është Ai nga gjithë çfarë i mveshin dhe i bashkojnë Atij. Ai është Allahu, Gjithëkrijuesi, Shpikësi i pashembullt i çdo gjëje, Formësuesi i gjithçkaje. Të Tij janë emrat më të bukur dhe më të lartë. Gjithë çështë në qiej dhe në tokë lavdërojnë Atë. Dhe Ai është i Gjithëfuqishmi, më i Urti Gjithgjykues. [Hashër: 22-24]*   

Këto ajete përmbajnë më shumë se 15 emra, çdo emër përmban një cilësi, dy ose më shumë. Gjithashtu ajetet e sures El Haxh: *Eshtë e vërtetë se Ai do ti bëje ata të hyjne në një vënd në të cilin ata do të jenë të kënaqur, sepse  Allahu është i Gjithëdituri, tepër i Durueshëm.
Kjo kështu është!  Dhe kushdo që shpaguan  me  të njëjtën masë  të asaj që ka vuajtur dhe pastaj  persëri  i është bërë padrejtësi, është e sigurtë se Allahu do ta ndihmojë atë. Vërtet që Allahu është ai që ju ndjen, gjithnjë falës i madh.
 Kjo ngaqë Allahu ndërfut natën tek dita dhe Ai ndërfut ditën tek nata. Dhe vërtet Allahu është gjithëdëgjues, Gjithevëzhgues.
Kjo ngaqë  Allahu, Ai është i vërteti i Përhershmi dhe  gjithçka që  ata lusin në vend të Allahut, ose përkrah Tij është batil9e pavlefshme)  dhe vërtet  Allahu është më i Larti , më i Madhi.
 A nuk e shihni se Allahu zbret  ujë  nga qielli dhe pastaj toka bëhet e blertë ? Vërtet që Allahu është me i Buti  dhe më Dashamirësi,  i Gjithënjohuri për çdo gjë.
 Të Atij janë të gjitha çfarë është në qiej dhe gjithë çfarë është në tokë dhe me të vërtetë që Allahu, Ai është më i Pasuri, i denjë  per të gjitha lavderimet.
 A nuk e shihni se Allahu ka nënshtruar për ju gjithë çfarë është në tokë, se edhe anijet  të lundrojnë në det  me urdhërin e Tij?- A e  mban qiellin  që të mos bjerë në tokë, veçse me dëshirën  dhe me lejen e Tij. Vërtet që Allahu  është ndaj njerëzimit gjithë mirësi, Mëshirëplotë. [El haxh 59-65].* 


 	Të gjitha këto ajete kanë përfunduar me nga dy emra prej emrave të bukur të Allahut, çdo emër përmban një cilësi, dy ose më shumë. Ndoshta cilësitë Thubutij-je mund të përmenden në mënyrë të përgjithshme (me ixhmal) , por janë përmendur më shumë në mënyrë të shkoqitur se sa të përgjithshme. Si shembull për Ixhmalin kemi fjalën e Allahut të Lartësuar: *Të Allahut janë të gjithë emrat më të bukur kështu që luteni Atë me ta. (El Arafë 180)*   dhe fjalën e Tij: *Atij i takon  المثل الأعلى përshkrimi më i lartë. [Err Rrumë 27].*Ndërsa cilësitë *Selbijje (e mohuar)*, që Allahu ia mohon vetes së Tij, kryesisht janë mohuar në mënyrë të përgjthshme, sepse kjo është më e fortë (lartë) në Madhërimin e Allahut dhe më e përkryer në Lartësimin e Tij. Nuk ka dyshim që mohimi në mënyrë të shkoqitur, pa ndonjë shkak domethënës, është tallje dhe mangësim, ndaj atij që e përshkruan.

 Çfarë mendon sikur të lavderoje një mbret duke i thënë: ...Ti je bujar, trim, i fortë, i papërballueshëm nga armiqtë... e të tjera prej cilësive të lavdërimit? Kjo do të ishte ndër mënyrat më të madhërishme për lavdërimin e tij dhe për shfaqjen e të mirave të tij, gjë e cila e bën të dashur dhe të respektuar, sepse ia ka pohuar cilësitë e lavdëruara në mënyrë të shkoqitur. 

Nga ana tjetër sikur ti thuhet; ...ti je një mbret jo koprac, as frikacak, as i varfër, as shitës në Pazar, as pastrues mbeturinash e të tjera prej gjërave të shkoqitura, që përmenden për mohimin e të metave të papërshtatëshme. Kjo do të konsiderohet tallje me të dhe mangësim ndaj tij prandaj poeti ka thënë:_ ألم تر ان السيف ينقص قدره   إذا قيل إن السيف أمضى من العصى A nuk e vëren që shpatës i mangësohet vlera. Nëqoftëse do të thuhej që shpata është më e mprehtë sesa shkopi._

Shembujt e mënyrës së përgjithshme të mohimit janë të shumtë në librin e Allahut. Ne po shkëpusim vetëm disa prej tyre:

*1.* Adhuroje atë dhe bëhu i durueshëm dhe i vazhdueshëm në adhurimin e Tij. A mos din ndonjë që është i ngjahsëm me Të (që të meritojë si emri i Tij). (Meriem 65).*

2.* Dhe ska asnjë të barabartë ose të krahasueshëm me Të (NJë, i Vetëm, i Pashok). (El Ikhlas 4).

*3.* Atëherë, mos i vini shok Allahut (në adhurim) kur ju e dini (se vetëm Ai ka të drejtë të adhurohet e askush tjetër). (El Bekare 22).

*4.* Asgjë nuk i ngjason Atij (Esh Shura 11).

Është e mundur që cilësitë Selbijje të përmenden në mënyrë të shkoqitur (me Tefsil) për disa shkaqe. Prej shkaqeve janë këta që vijojnë:

*1.* Mohimini i asaj që  pretendojnë gënjeshtrat në të drejtën e Allahut,

 si p.sh. fjala e Allahut: *Që ata  i mveshin  dhe i emërojnë bir të Gjithemëshirshmit. Dhe kurrë nuk i shkon të Gjithëmëshmit,  që ai të  lind e të ketë bir. [Merjem 91-92].*

*2.*  Shmangia e imagjinimit të mangësisë në përkryerjen e Allahut  

si p.sh. fjala e Allahut të lartësuar: *Dhe me të vërtete që Ne i krijuam qiejt dhe tokën dhe gjithçka ka ndërmejt tyre në gjashtë ditë dhe nuk na preku  e nuk ndjejmë aspak lodhje. [Kaf :38].*  dhe fjala e Tij: *Dhe Ne nuk i krijuam qiellin dhe token dhe gjithë çfarë është ndërmjet tyre pa qëllim! Ky është Gjykimi i atyre që nuk besojnë. Pra  mjerë për ata që nuk besuan nga  Zjarri [Sad 27].*


	Si përfundim nga sqarimi i kaluar dalim në konkluzionin se kryesisht mohimi në Kuran dhe Sunnet nuk ka ardhur përveç në raste që vijojnë:

*1.*	Për të treguar tërësinë dhe përgjithshmërinë e përkryerjes dhe përsosjes së Allahut. Ky është mohimi i të metave dhe mangësive në mënyrë të përgjithshme (me ixhmal).

*2.*	Mohimi i asaj që e pretenduan gënjështarët në të drejtën e Tij.

*3.*	Shmangia e imagjinimit të mangësisë në përkryerjen e Tij.

Të gjithë këtë bazë, mund ta përmbledhim në pikat e mëposhtme:

*a.	Cilësitë thubutij-je* të cilat Allahu ia ka atribuar vetes së Tij janë më shumë se cilësitë selbij-je që Allahu ia ka mohuar Vetes së Tij.


*b.	Cilësitë thubutij-je*  kanë ardhur në Kuran të shkoqitura dhe të përgjithshme por shkoqitja (tefsili) në to është më shumë se përgjithësimi (ixhmali). *Cilësitë selbij-je* kanë ardhur në mënyrë të përgjithëshme dhe në mënyrë të shkoqitur, por përgjithësimi (ixhmali) në to është më shumë sesa shkoqitja. Kryesisht cilësitë *selbij-je*  nuk janë përmendur përveçse në rastet e lartëpërmendura.Çdo cilësi *selbij-je* (e mohuar mangësie) patjetër nënkupton përkryerjen e të kundërtës së saj.


	Shejkhul Islam ibnu Tejmije, në lidhje me këtë çështje në librin e tij Et Tedmurij-je ka thënë: *Allahu i ka dërguar të Dërguarit e Tij, me pohimin e shkoqitur dhe mohimin e përgjithshëm, prandaj ata ia pohuan Allahut cilësitë e përkryera,  në mënyrë të shkoqitur dhe ia mohuan Atij cilësitë që nuk i përshtaten si përngjasimin me krijesat dhe përshkruarjen e formës dhe mënyrës se si janë cilësitë..*


*Shtojcë.*
Ibnu Tejmije në bazën e gjashtë të librit të tij Et Tedmurij-je ka thënë: *Cilësitë e Allahut vërtiten ndërmjet mohimit dhe pohimit, prandaj duhet vendosur patjetër një princip (rregull, normë) për mohimin dhe pohimin.*.

*Principi i mohimit, është ti mohohet Allahut*  .

*së pari* çdo cilësi e metë, _si verbëria, gjumi, shurdhimi, vdekja,_ etj. 

*Së dyti*, çdo mangësi në përkryerjen (përsosjen) e Tij, si psh:_ mangësia e jetës së Tij, dijes së Tij, fuqisë së Tij, urtësisë së Tij_, etj. 

*Së treti:* ngjashmëria e Tij me krijesat. Pra mos të besohet psh: _se dija e Tij është si dija e krijesave, fytyra e Tij si fytyra e krijesave, Lartësia e Tij mbi Arsh (istiua) si lartësia e krijesave_, etj..

Prej argumenteve të mohimit të së parës është fjala e Allahut: *Allahut i takon El methelul ala(përshkrimi, cilësimi) më i lartë. [Err Rrum 27]*
Fakti që Ai është cilësuar me cilësitë më të larta, detyrimisht tregon mosekzistencën e asnjë të mete.

Prej argumenteve të mohimit të së dytës, është fjala e Allahut të Lartësuar: *Dhe me të vërtete që Ne i krijuam qiejt dhe tokën dhe gjithçka ka ndërmejt tyre në gjashtë ditë dhe nuk na preku  e nuk ndjejmë aspak lodhje [Kaf 38]* 

Prej argumenteve të mohimit të së tretës, është fjala e Allahut: *Asgjë nuk i përngjan Atij. [Esh Shura]*   

*Ndërsa principi (rregulli) i pohimit është*; 

Që ti pohohen Allahut cilësitë e përkryera që ka atribuar me to Veten e Tij, pa asnjë lloj mangësie. 


Argument është fjala e Allahut: *Allahut i takon përshkrimi cilësimi më i lartë* .

*El methelul ala është përshkrimi, cilësimi më i lartë që nuk i përngjan asgjë.*

Nuk mjafton për dlirsinë dhe lartësimin e Allahut nga mangësitë, që të bazohemi vetëm në mohimin e përngjasimit *teshabihit.*

Kemi dy parime të lidhur ngushtë që smund të shkëputen nga njëri tjetri lidhur me këtë temë.

_I pari:_ *Cilësimi i Allahut me cilësitë që ka cilësuar me to veten e Tij dhe me cilësitë që e ka cilësuar me to i Dërguari i Tij.*

_I dyti:_ *Mohimi i përngjasimit të cilësive të Allahut, me cilësitë e krijesave.* 

Nuk është e mjaftueshme që pohuesit e cilësive, të bazohen krejtësisht në mohimin e përngjasimit, pa marrë parasysh parimin e parë; që të mos e cilësojmë Allahun, përveçse me cilësitë që kanë ardhur në argumente. Nëqoftëse kjo do të ishte e lejueshme, atëhere do të lejohej që ti atribuoheshin Allahut gjymtyrë e vepra, që është e pamundur të jenë cilësi të Tij, të cilat nuk mund të llogariten dhe ti mohohej përngjasimin me krijesat. Pra që të bazohesh vetëm në parimin e dytë, do të thotë ti atribuosh (japësh) Allahut mangësi që nuk lejohet ta cilësosh me to dhe të mohosh përngjasimin me krijesat. Si p.sh. të thuash se Ai qan, jo si qajnë njerëzit. Ai uritet jo si uriten njerëzit. Ai pi jo si pijnë e njerëzit etj. Këtij njeriu që e cilëson Allahun me mangësi, duhet ti thuash: E ke gabuar rrugën dhe ke devijuar nga e drejta, sepse pasi i ke atribuar Allahut të meta e mangësi, nuk të bën dobi mohimi i përngjasimit të tyre me krijesat. Në refuzimin e këtyre cilësive nuk ke nevojë për mohimin e përngjasimit, por duhet ti mohosh krejtësisht, sepse ato janë cilësi të mangëta. (Marrë në mënyrë të përmbledhur nga Mexhmuul fetaua)


*Baza e pestë:* Cilësitë thubutij-je ndahen në dy lloje:

*1.	  صفات ذاتيةCilësi  dhatij-jeh
2.	  صفات فعليةCilësi  fielij-jeh*.

*Cilësitë  dhatij-jeh* janë cilësitë që Allahu, ka qënë dhe do të jetë vazhdimisht i cilësuar me to. Kurrë nuk mund të përfytyrohet shkëputja e tyre nga Qënia e tij, psh: *Dija, shikimi, urtësia, lartësia, madhëria*, etj.

*Cilësitë  fielij-jeh* janë cilësitë që varen nga dëshira e Allahut, nëse Ai dëshiron i vepron dhe nëse nuk dëshiron nuk i vepron, si psh: *lartësia mbi Arsh dhe zbritja për në qiellin e dynjasë*. Këto cilësi janë quajtur cilësi *fielij-je* sepse janë vepra të Allahut.

Cilësitë * fielij-jeh* duke marrë parasysh faktin që janë atribute të Qënies së Allahut, ato quhen cilësi *dhatij-jeh* dhe duke pasur parasysh faktin që ato kanë të bëjnë me veprat dhe fjalët që rrjedhin prej qënies së Tij quhen *fielij-jeh*  si p.sh. *cilësia e të folurit El kelam*: Të folurit përsa i përket origjinës dhe llojit është cilësi *Dhatij-jeh (atribut i qënies) sepse Allahu ka qenë dhe do të jetë vazhdimisht Folës Mutekelim* dhe përsa i përket njësive të të folurit (d.m.th një të folure të vetme) është cilësi fielijjeh sepse *El Kelam (të folurit) varet nga dëshira e Allahut.* Ai flet kur dëshiron dhe për atë që dëshiron, siç ka thënë Allahu i Lartësuar në Kuran [Jasin 82].
Veprat e Allahut nuk kanë fund. Allahu ka thënë në Kuran: * ... dhe Allahu vepron atë që dëshiron.* si rrjedhojë cilësitë e Allahut *El fielij-jeh* nuk kanë kufizim. Çdo cilësi *El fielij-jeh* Allahu e vepron me urtësi. 

Ndoshta mundet ta njohim urtësinë e veprës së Allahut dhe ndoshta nuk mundemi ta perceptojmë (ta njohim) urtësinë, por jemi të bindur që çdo gjë që e dëshiron Allahu, është në përpuethshmëri me urtësinë e Tij. Për këtë tregon fjala e Allahut të Lartësuar: *Por ju nuk mund të dëshironi, veçse po dëshiroi Allahu. Vërtetë Allahu është i Gjithëditur, i Urtë*


*Baza e gjashtë:* Cilësitë e Allahut të Lartësuar përsa i përket argumenteve të pohimit të tyre ndahen në dy lloje:

*a.	   صفات خبرية Cilësi Khaberij-jeh
b.	  صفات سمعية عقلية Cilësi Semij-jetun  aklij-jetun*.

*Cilësitë Khaberij-jeh,*  janë cilësitë që nuk ka mënyrë për pohimin tyre, përveç lajmet e Kuranit dhe Sunnetit. Këto cilësi mund të jenë *Dhatij-jeh* si p.sh.; _Fytyra dhe Dy Duart_ ,,  dhe mund të jenë Fielij-jeh si p.sh.: _Gëzimi dhe Qeshja._

*Cilësitë Semij-jetun  aklij-jetun*  janë ato që i pohojnë argumenetet fetare (Kurani dhe Sunneti) dhe argumenetet llogjike, mundet që të jenë *Dhatijjeh* si p.sh. _El Hajat (Jeta) El Ilm (Dija) El Kudretu (Fuqia)_ ,, dhe mundet që të jenë *Fielijjeh* si p.sh.: _El Khalk (Krijimi) dhe El Iëta (dhënia)_


*Baza e shtatë:* Në pohimin e cilësive të Allahut duhet të ruhemi nga dy gjëra të ndaluara rreptësisht.

*1.	 التمثيلTemthijli Përngjasimi.
2.	 التكييفTekjifi Dhënia formë cilësisë ose përshkrimi i mënyrës se si është.*


Temthili, është besimi që cilësitë e Allahut u përngjasojnë cilësive të krijesave, si p.sh.; besimi që Dy Duart e Allahut janë si dy duart e krijesave, Fytyra e Tij si fytyra e krijesave, shikimi i Tij si shikimi i krijesave etj. *Ky besim është i pasaktë, i kotë, atë e kanë hedhur poshtë argumentet e Kuranit dhe të logjikës.*

Përsa i përket Kuranit kemi ajetet e mëposhtme:
*1.	Asgjë nuk i përngjan Atij dhe Ai është i Gjithëdituri, Gjithëshikuesi (Esh Shura 11)


2.	A është njësoj atëherë Ai i Cili krijon me atë që nuk krijon? A nuk do të përkujtoni atëherë (begatitë e Allahut) e të vini mend? (En Nahl 17)


3.	A mos din ndonjë që është i ngjashëm me të (që të meritojë si emri i Tij) (Merjem 65)

4.	Ska asnjë të barabartë ose të krahasueshëm me të (Një, i Vetëm, i Pashok) (El Ikhlas 4)*

Ndërsa argumentet llogjike janë anët që vijojnë:

*a.* Domosdoshmërisht  dihet që qënia e Allahut (dhatull-llah) ndryshon nga qëniet e krijesave, kjo tregon që edhe cilësitë e Allahut ndryshojnë (dallojnë) nga cilësitë e krijesave, sepse cilësia (atributi) i përshtatet qënies që i dedikohet. Ne shumë qartë e konceptojmë ndryshimin (dallimin) ndërmjet cilësive të krijesave që ndryshojnë në qëniet e tyre, si p.sh: fuqia e devesë ndryshon nga fuqia e milingonës, përderisa ndryshimi (dallimi) ndërmjet krijesave është i qartë megjithëse ekzistenca e të gjithave është e mundshme (jo e detyrueshme, jo e domosdoshme) atëherë ndryshimi (dallimi) ndërmjet krijesave dhe Krijuesit është më i qartë.

*b.* Ti thuhet atij që e përngjason Allahun me krijesat: Si mundet që Gjithëkrijuesi, i Përsosuri ti përngjajë në cilësitë e Tij krijesës së robëruar, të dobët, të mangët që ka nevojë për dikë që ta përsosi? A mundet të jetë gjë tjetër ky besim përveçse mangësim në të drejtën e Allahut , sepse përngjasimi i të përkryerit me të mangëtin, e bën të përkryerin të mangët.



*c.* Ne vështrojmë krijesa të tilla të cilat emrat i kanë të përbashkët, por realitetet, format dhe mënyrat se si janë ndryshojnë, p.sh: vështrojmë që njeriu ka dorë e cila ndryshon nga dora e elefantit, ka fuqi e cila ndryshon nga fuqia e devesë, megjithëse kanë të njëjtat emra, kjo është dorë dhe ajo është dorë, kjo është fuqi dhe ajo është fuqi por ndërmjet tyre ka ndryshim në formë dhe në përshkrim. Nga kjo mësojmë qartë që të qënurit e emrit i njëjtë nuk tregon detyrimisht që  realitetet janë të njëjta.

Tekjifi është besimi që forma e cilësive të Allahut është kështu dhe kështu  ose mënyra sesi janë është kështu dhe kështu pa e kufizuar me ndonjë të ngjashëm . Ky besim është i pasaktë, për këtë tregojnë argumentet e Kuranit dhe të llogjikës.


Përsa i përket Kuranit, kemi ajetet që vijojnë



*1.	Ata kurrë nuk do të përfshijnë gjë nga Dija e Tij. (Taha 110)

2.	Mos ndiq (mos fol, mos bëj) atë gjë për të cilën ske dijeni. Me të vërtetë që të dëgjuarit, të shikuarit dhe zemra, për secilën prej tyre do të pyetet (Nga Allahu në ditë e llogarisë). [El Isra 36].*

Dihet që ne nuk kemi dijeni rreth kefij-jes (formës, mënyrës) së cilësive të Allahut, sepse Ai na ka lajmëruar për cilësitë dhe nuk na ka lajmëruar për kefij-jen (formën, mënyrën se si janë), kështu dhënia formë cilësive të Allahut ose përshkrimi i mënyrës se si janë do të thotë të ndjekësh atë që nuk ke për të dijeni dhe të thuash atë që nuk mund ta përfshijë dija jote. Ndërsa argumenti logjik është ky që vijon:

Njohja e formës së diçkaje ose mënyrës se si është ajo, nuk mund të arrihet përveçse me anë të këtyre tre gjërave:

*1.	Ose të njohësh formës e qënies së saj.
2.	Ose të njohësh diçka të ngjashme me të që është e barabartë me të .
3.         Ose të të lajmërojë një i besueshëm rreth formës së saj.*

Që të tri këto mënyra, nuk ekzistojnë për të njohur formën e cilësive të Allahut, sepse askush nuk e njeh formën e qënies së Tij, Ai nuk ka të ngjashëm dhe nuk ka lajm të besueshëm që na lajmëron rreth formës së cilësive të Tij. Prandaj është detyrë që tekj-jifi të hidhet poshtë dhe të konsiderohet i pasaktë, kufër. Çfarëdo lloj forme që të mendosh apo të përfytyrosh për cilësitë e Allahut, dije se Allahu është larg dhe i Pastër nga forma që ti i jep. Për çfarëdo lloj forme që të përcaktosh për cilësitë e Allahut do të jesh gënjeshtar, sepse për këtë nuk ke dijeni. Nga kjo rezulton se është detyrë që të ndalohemi nga tekjifi rreptësisht në të gjitha rastet. 


Fakti që ne nuk e njohim kejfij-jen e cilësive të Allahut, nuk do të thotë që ato nuk kanë kejfij-je. Ato kanë kejfij-je, por atë i di vetëm Allahu. Kështu që në këtë kapitull mohohet dijenija ynë rreth kejfij-jes dhe jo vetë kejfij-ja.
Kur u pyet imam Maliku: *I Gjithëmëshirshmi Isteua (u ngrit lart) mbi Arsh, si u ngrit mbi Arsh? Nga nevrikosja dhe sikleti e uli kokën e tij derisa i dolën djersët pastaj tha: El Isteua (lartësia mbi arsh) është e njohur (si cilësi, si domëthënie), mënyra, forma se si është ngritur është e panjohur, besimi në të  është vaxhib dhe pyetja rreth saj  është bidat*  . Kjo thënie është transmetuar gjithashtu edhe nga mësuesi i imam Malikut, Rebia.

Ruaju nga *Tekjifi* ose përpjekja për ta bërë atë sepse n.q.s e bën atë, bie në një shkretëtirë prej së cilës nuk mund të dalësh dhe n.q.s shejtani e hedh në zemrën tënde dije që është prej ngacmimeve të tij, prandaj kërkoji Allahut të të ruaj nga ngacmimet e tij. Allahu i Lartësuar ka thënë në Kuran: *Dhe nëse ndonjë pëshpëritje e ligë nga shejtnai mundohet të të largojë ty, atëhere kërko mbrojtje tek Allahu. vërtet  Ai është Gjjithëdëgjuesi i Gjithëdituri (Fus-silet 36).*

*Baza e tetë:* Cilësitë e Allahut të Lartësuar janë توقيفية :teukifije, d.m.th që merren vetëm nga Kurani dhe Sunneti i Profetit. Nuk lejohet që njeriu me anë të mendjes së tij ti dedikojë Allahut cilësi që nuk kanë ardhur në Kuran dhe në Sunnet.

Imam Ahmedi ka thënë:* Allahu nuk përshkruhet (cilësohet) përveçse me ato cilësi që ka cilësuar Veten e Tij dhe që e ka cilësuar i Dërguari i Tij, pra nuk tejkalohet Kurani dhe hadithi.*

Për më gjërë rreth kësaj baze kthehu tek baza e tretë e bazave të emrave të bukur të Allahut të Lartësuar.

Për pohimin e cilësive të Allahut të Lartësuar në Kuran dhe Sunnet gjejmë tri mënyra:

*1.	Të deklarohet cilësia qartë, si p.sh: Err rrahmetu (mëshira). .*

Allahu ka thënë në Kuran: _Ai është Mëkatfalësi që ka mëshirë (rahmeh) El Izzeh (Krenari), El Kuve (forca), Fytyra, Dy Duart,_  etj.


*2.	Të përmendet emri që përmban cilësinë sepse çdo emër përmban cilësi*, si p.sh: _El Gafur përmban cilësinë El Magfireh (mëkatfalja), Essemië përmban cilësinë Es semë,_ etj 

*3.	Të deklarohet një veprim i Allahut që tregon për cilësitë e Tij,* 


si p.sh: _Lartësia mbi Arsh,_  Alahu i Lartësuar ka thënë: *I Gjithëmëshirshmi lart  mbi Arsh u ngrit (Ta Ha 5),* _Zbritja në qiellin e dynjasë_ Profeti ka thënë në hadith:* Zoti ynë zbret në qiellin e dynjasë. *  Transmeton Buhariu, Muslimi etj.


Në temën e emrave të bukur të Allahut dhe cilësive të Tij të larta kanë humbur dy grupe:

*1.	Grupi i parë El muatileh.* Janë ata që i kanë mohuar cilësitë e Alahut të Lartësuar duke pretenduar që pohimi i cilësive do të thotë: të përngjasosh Allahun me krijesat e Tij. *Në këtë grup futen xhehmitë, Mutezilët, Esharitë, Maturiditë*, etj.

*2.	Grupi i dytë: El mushebihe.* Janë ato grupe që i kanë pohuar cilësitë e Allahut duke besuar se ato u përngjajnë cilësive të krijesave. 
Ndërsa haku, e vërteta është midis këtyre dy grupeve, i pohojmë cilësitë e Allahut dhe mohojmë përngjasimin e tyre me krijesat siç ka thënë Allahu në Kuran: *Asgjë nuk i përngjason Atij, dhe Ai është Gjithëdëgjues, Gjithëshikues.*   Ky është besimi i Ehli sunneh uel xhemah në lidhje me këtë temë.



Disa baza të rëndësishme të cilat ndihmojnë për të detyruar mohuesit e disa cilësive ose të gjitha cilësive, për ti pohuar.

_1.	Baza e parë:_ *Besimi ynë në cilësitë e Allahut është si besimi ynë në dhatullah, qënien e Tij.*  

Allahu i Lartësuar ka dhat, (Qënie) që nuk u përngjan qënieve të krijesave po ashtu edhe cilësitë e Tij dhe veprat e Tij nuk u përngjasojnë cilësive të krijesave dhe veprave të tyre. 

Ai që pohon se Allahu është qënie konkrete që nuk i përngjan krijesave, është i detyruar të pohojë që Allahu flet, shikon, dëgjon, etj, dhe në të gjitha këto nuk u përngjan krijesave të Tij. Në qoftëse ndonjëri do të thotë që unë e mohoj lartësinë e Allahut mbi Arsh, dëgjimin, shikimin e të tjra prej cilësive, nga frika se po e përngjasoj me krijesat, do ti thuhet: Mohoje ekzistencën e Allahut dhe qënien e Tij sepse edhe krijesat ekzistojnë dhe kanë qënie, kështuqë pohimi i ekzistencës dhe i qënies( sipas teje) do të thotë ta përngjasosh Allahun me krijesat e Tij.

Do të thotë: Ekzistenca e Allahut është e veçantë dhe nuk u përngjason ekzistencës së krijesave, dhe qënia e Tij është e veçantë dhe nuk u përngjan qënieve të krijesave.

Do ti themi: Kështu janë edhe cilësitë e Tij: Ato janë të veçanta dhe nuk u përngjasojnë cilësive të krijesave.

_2.	Baza e dytë:_ *Besimi në disa cilësi është si besimi në cilësitë e tjera.*  

Në këtë bazë u kundërvihemi disa grupeve:

*a.*	Atyre që pohojnë disa cilësi dhe mohojnë disa të tjera, si psh pohojnë: Jetën, dijen, fuqinë, dëgjimin, shikimin, të folurit, dëshirën. Këto cilësi i besojnë si cilësi reale, dhe kundërshtojnë pohimin e dashurisë, kënaqësisë, Zemërimit, urrejtjes etj duke i besuar si shprehje metaforike ose duke thënë që interpretimi i tyre është dëshira për të bërë mirësi ose dëshira për të ndëshkuar.
Atyre u themi: Nuk ka ndryshim ndërmjet cilësive që i keni pohuar dhe cilësive që keni mohuar, sepse ajo që mund të thuhet për cilësitë që i keni pohuar, mund të thuhet edhe për cilësitë që i keni mohuar. Me fjalë të tjera mund të thuhet: baza (principi) që keni vendosur për pohimin e disa cilësive përfshin edhe cilësitë që keni mohuar, prandaj që të mos jeni kontradiktorë ose pohoni të gjitha ose mohoni të gjitha. Në qoftëse thoni që: jeta e Tij është si jeta e krijesave atëherë duhet të thoni të njëjtën gjë edhe për kënaqësinë, dashurinë dhe zemërimin e Tij dhe në qoftëse thoni që jeta e Tij nuk i përngjan jetës së krijesave atëherë duhet të thoni për kënaqësinë  dashurinë dhe Zemërimin e Tij të njëjtën gjë. Në qoftëse do të thoni që: El gadab ( zemërimi) është qarkullimi i furishëm (i vrullshëm) i gjakut të zemrës për hakmarrje  do tu themi se po kështu edhe dëshira është anim i zemrës nga ajo gjë që i realizon një interes ose i shmang një dëm. 

Nëqoftëse do të thoni: kjo është dëshirë krijese , atëherë ne do tu themi: edhe kjo që përmendët për El gadab (zemërimin) është zemërimi i krijesës ndërsa zemërimi i Krijuesit ndryshon nga zemërimi i krijesës.

*
b.*	Atyre që pohojnë emrat dhe mohojnë cilësitë, të cilët thonë: është Haj-j (I Gjallë) pa hajat (jetë), Alim(I Dijshëm) pa ilm (dije) etj. Këtyre u thuhet: Nuk ka ndryshim ndërmjet pohimit të emrave dhe pohimit të cilësive sepse nëse do të thonë pohimi i jetës, dijes, fuqisë, tregon për përngjasim me krijesat (teshbih) dhe për trupëzim (texhsim), për arsye se nuk vërejmë të atribuar me cilësi përveçse atë gjë që është trup (xhism ). Do tu themi: Po kështu edhe emrat, nuk vërejmë të emërtuar si Haj-j (i Gjallë) Alim (i Dijshëm) Kadir (i Fuqishëm), përveçse ato gjëra që janë trup, prandaj mohojini emrat që të mos jeni kontradiktor. Nëqoftëse do të thonë: Këto janë emra që i përshtaten përkryerjes së Allahut dhe Madhërisë së Tij. Do tu themi: Po kështu janë edhe cilësitë e Tij.


*c.*	Atyre që mohojnë emrat dhe cilësitë e Allahut duke pretenduar që mohimi i tyre bëhet për të mos e përngjasuar Allahun me ekzistencat . Do tu themi: Ju i mohuat emrat, si: Alim (i Dijshëm), Haj-j (i Gjallë), dhe mohuat cilësitë si: Dijen dhe jetën nga frika se mos e përngjasonit Allahun me ekzistencat, por besimi juaj do të thotë ta përngjasosh Allahun me inekzistencat, pra u larguan nga një gjë dhe ranë në diçka që është më e keqe dhe më e rrezikshme se e para. Ky është përfundimi i atyre që devijojnë nga Kurani dhe sunneti.

_Baza e nëntë:_ *Të qënurit e emrave të përbashkët nuk do të thotë detyrimisht që në realitete të jenë të njëjta dhe të barabarta.*


Për të sqaruar këtë bazë do të japim disa shembuj:
*1.*	Jemi të bindur që gjërat që na  ka lajmëruar Allahu për to në xhennet si qumështi, mjalti, hyritë, pallatet etj, janë realitete. Këto realitete megjithëse kanë të njëjtat emra me realitetet që ekzistojnë në dynja, ato nuk u përngjasojnë realiteteve të dynjasë,por ndërmjet tyre ka ndryshim (dallim) të tillë që vetëm Allahu e di se sa është. Allahu i Lartësuar ka thënë në Kuran: *Askush nuk e di se çfarë është ruajtur për ta nga kënaqësitë e syrit si shpërblim për çfarë ata punuan.  [Es Sexhde 17].*

 Gjithashtu ka thënë në hadith kudsi: *Për robërit e mi të mirë kam përgatitur atë që nuk e ka shikuar ndonjëherë syri, nuk ka dëgjuar për të ndonjëherë veshi, dhe nuk ka menduar mendja e ndonjë njeriu për të.* 


Ibnu Ab-basi ka thënë:* Nuk ka në dynja prej gjërave që gjenden në xhennet përveçse emrat.* 

Përderisa emrat e gjërave të xhennetit megjithëse janë të përbashkëta me emrat e gjërave të dynjasë nuk tregojnë që realitetet e Ahiretit dhe dynjasë janë të njëjta, por përkundrazi ndërmjet tyre ka ndryshim të tillë që nuk e di vetëm Allahu se sa është. Atëherë ndryshimi ndërmjet Krijuesit dhe krijesës është më i madh, më i qartë dhe më i arsyeshëm llogjikisht .


*2.	Shembulli i dytë:*  Shpirti që është shkaku i jetës në trupin e njeriut, i cili është gjëja më e afërt te njeriu, ai është përshkruar në tekstet e Kuranit dhe sunnetit me shumë atribute (cilësi) si psh: Kapet nga trupi, bëhet ngritja e tij në qiellin e dynjasë, kthehet në trup, askush prej muslimanëve nuk e mohon ekzistencën e tij realisht.

	Njerëzit nuk munden që ta konceptojnë (ta njohin) realitetin e tij perveç cilësive që janë njohur me anë të shpalljes. Pra megjithëse shpirti ekziston dhe argumentet fetare na kanë njohur me disa cilësi të shpirtit ne nuk mundemi ta konceptojmë relitetin e tij siç ka thënë Allahu në Kuran: *Dhe të pyesin ty  për ruhun; Thuaj: Ruhu është prej atyre gjerave, dija për të cilat është vetëm tek Allahu, ndërsa nga dija  ju  është dhënë vetëm fare pak. [Isra 85].*   


	Përderisa shpirti është një realitet i atribuar me cilësi reale të përmendura në Kuran dhe sunnet i cili nuk i përngjan trupave që ne i shikojmë dhe njerëzit janë të paaftë pët të konceptuar realitetin e tij. Atëherë atribuimi (cilësimi) i Allahut me cilësitë e përkryera që i meriton, të cilat ndryshojnë nga cilësitë e krijesave është  shumë më i arsyeshëm dhe shumë më i llogjikshëm dhe paaftësia e mendjes së njeriut për ta kufizuar Allahun ose për ti përshkruar formë dhe mënyrë se si është, është më e qartë se sa paaftësia e saj për të kufizuar shpirtin dhe për ti përhkruar formë atij. 


	Përderisa ai që mohon cilësitë e shpirtit është përgënjeshtrues, mohues dhe ai që e përngjason me krijesat që i shikon është injorant dhe përngjasues, atëherë është më e logjikshme dhe më e arsyeshme që të jetë ai që i mohon cilësitë e Allahut: përgënjeshtrues dhe mohues, dhe ai që i krahason (barazon) me cilësitë e krijesave të Tij të jetë: injorant, përngjasues.

----------


## forum126

*Bazat e argumenteve që merren prej tyre emrat dhe cilësitë e Allahut.*

*Baza e parë:* Argumentet që bazohemi në to për të pohuar emrat dhe cilësitë e Allahut janë Kurani dhe sunneti i saktë i Profetit dhe asgjë tjetër përveç tyre. Kështu që ajo që është pohuar në Kuran dhe sunnet është detyrë që ta pohojmë dhe ajo që është mohuar në Kuran dhe sunnet është detyrë që të mohohet, duke pohuar përkryerjen e të të kundërtës së mohuar.

Fjalët dhe shprehjet që nuk janë pohuar dhe as që janë mohuar në Kuran dhe sunnet është detyrë që të ndalemi në të shprehurit e tyre , as nuk i pohojmë dhe as nuk i mohojmë (në të drejtën e Allahut) sepse nuk ka ardhur në Kuran dhe sunnet as pohimi dhe as mohimi i tyre, ndërsa përsa i përket domethënies dhe kuptimit që është synuar me këto fjalë ose këto shprehje kërkojmë të bëhet shkoqitje: Nëqoftëse me to është synuar kuptim i drejtë që i përshtatet Allahut të Lartësuar pranohet dhe në qoftëse me to është synuar kuptim që nuk i përshtatet Madhërisë së Allahut refuzohet.

Prej cilësive që i janë pohuar Allahut të Lartësuar në Kuran dhe sunnet janë të gjitha cilësitë që tregojnë për to emrat e bukur të Allahut. Praj tyre janë të gjitha cilësitë që tregojnë për to veprat (punët) e Allahut si p.sh: isteuaja ( lartësimi) mbi Arsh, zbritja në qiellin e dunjasë, ardhja në Ditën e Gjykimit,  e të tjera prej veprave të Allahut që nuk mbarojnë, siç ka thënë Allahu në Kuran: *Dhe Allahu vepron atë që dëshiron (Ibrahim 27).* 

Prej tyre janë: Fytyra, dy Sytë dhe dy Duart etj.
Prej tyre janë: të folurit, dëshira
Prej tyre janë: kënaqësia, dashuria, Zemërimi, urrejtja, e të tjera.
Prej cilësive që i janë mohuar Allahut në Kuran dhe sunnet për të pohuar përkryerjen e të kundërtës së tyre është : gjumi, vdekja, kotja, paaftësia etj.
Prej shprehjeve dhe fjalëve që as nuk janë pohuar dhe as nuk  janë mohuar në Kuran dhe sunnet është fjala *الجهة El xhihetu (ana)* 
Sikur një person të pyeste: A e pohojmë që Allahu është në ndonjë anë (xhihetun). Përgjigjia ynë është: Fjala xhihetun (anë) nuk është përmendur në të drejtën e Allahut në Kuran dhe sunnet as me pohim dhe as me mohim. Argumentet që kanë ardhur në Kuran dhe sunnet të cilat tregojnë që Allahu është në lartësi e bëjnë të panevojshme përdorimin e kësaj fjale. Ndërsa përsa i përket domethënies së saj: ose do të jetë synuar me të ana e poshtme, ose ana e lartësisë që e përfshin Allahun, ose ana e lartësisë që nuk e përfshin Allahun.

*E para (ana e poshtme):* është e pasaktë, e papranueshme dhe e pamundur, sepse bie në kundërshtim me argumentet e Kuranit, sunnetit, logjikës, fitres (natyrshmërisë) dhe ixhmait që tregojnë se Allahu është në lartësi.
*E dyta:* është e pasaktë, e papranueshme dhe e pamundur gjithashtu sepse Allahu është më i Madhërishëm sesa ta përfshijë diçka nga krijesat e Tij.
*E treta*: është e saktë, e vërtetë, e pranueshme sepse Allahu është i lartësuar mbi të gjitha krijesat e Tij dhe Atë nuk e përfshin asgjë nga krijesat.


*Argumentet e kësaj baze janë nga Kurani dhe nga llogjika.*

Argumentet e Kuranit janë këto që vijojnë:
*1.	Edhe ky  është libër i bekuar të cilin ne e kemi zbritur, kështuqë  ndiqeni atë dhe kijeni frikë  Allahun  me qëllim qëtë merrni mëshirën. (El En Am 155):
2.	Thuaj:   O njerëz! Vërtetë që unë jam sjellë tek ju  të gjithë  si i derguari i Allahut, të Cilit i takon mbisundimi i qiejve dhe i tokës. Nuk ka të adhuruar tjetër me të drejtë përveç Tij. Ai është që jep dhe sjell vdekjen. Kështu pra besoni në Allahun dhe në të derguarin e Tij, profetin që nuk  di shkrim e as kendim i cili beson ne Allahun dhe në fjalën e Tij, dhe ndiqeni pra atë që të mund të jeni të udhëzuar. (El Araf 158): 
3.	  Dhe çfarëdo që tu japë i derguari, merreni atë dhe çfarëdo që ai jua ndalon juve hiqni dorë prej saj dhe kini frikë Allahun.Vërtet që Allahu është i Ashpër në ndëshkim. (El Hashr 7): 
4.	Ai që i beson dhe i bindet të derguarit, vërtet ai i ka besuar dhe i është bindur edhe Allahut, por  për atë që shmanget atëherë ne  nuk të kemi dërguar ty si roje e vëzhgues për ta. (En Nisa 80):
5.	O ju që keni besuar! Bindjuni Allahut dhe të derguarit dhe atyre prej jush të cilet janë në drejtimin dhe udheheqjen tuaj.  Nëse keni mosmarëveshje për  ndonjë gjë mes jush, drejtohuni Allahut dhe të derguarit,  nëse besoini në Allahun dhe në ditën e  fundit. Kjo është më  mirë dhe më e përshtatshme për përcaktimin e fundit.  (En Nisa 59): 
6.	Dhe në këtë mënyrë  gjyko mes tyre me atë që  të ka shpallur ty Allahu dhe mos u shko pas  dëshirave të tyre të  kota, por tregohu i vëmëndshëm ndaj tyre që të mos të të kthejnë e të të largojnë  nga disa gjëra  të cilat Allahu ti ka zbritur ty. Por nëse ata largohen, atëherë dije se është dëshira e Allahut për ti ndëshkuar ata  për disa mëkate të tyre. Dhe vërtet shumica e njerëzve janë fasikunë (të prishur). (El Maide 49)* 

E të tjera prej ajeteve të Kuranit të cilat tregojnë që është detyrë të besojmë në atë që ka ardhur në Kuran dhe sunnet. 
Çdo argument që tregon se është detyrë të besojmë në atë që ka ardhur në Kuran ai është argument që tregon që është detyrë të besojmë në atë që ka ardhur në sunnet, sepse prej argumenteve që kanë ardhur në Kuran është urdhëri për të ndjekur Profetin dhe për tiu referuar atij për zgjidhjen e mosmarrëveshjeve.
Gjatë jetës së tij kthimi dhe referimi bëhej tek ai vetë, ndërsa pas vdekjes së tij kthimi dhe referimi bëhet tek sunneti i tij.
Ku e ka besimin në Kuran ai që nuk kthehet për zgjidhjen e mosmarrëveshjeve tek Profeti megjithëse Allahu ka udhëruar për të në Kuran.

*Ndërsa argumenti logjik është siç vijon:*

Shkoqitja e asaj që është detyrë ti atribuohet Allahut, ose asaj që është e pamundur ti atribuohet, ose asaj që është e lejueshme ti atribuohet Allahut është prej çështjeve të gajbit (të fshehtës) të cilat nuk mundet të konceptohet nga llogjika prandaj është detyrë që të ktheshesh tek ajo që ka ardhur në Kuran dhe sunnet. 

*Baza e dytë:* është detyrë që tekstet e Kuranit dhe sunnetit që kanë të bëjnë me emrat dhe cilësië e Allahut të besohen sipas domethënies së tyre të drejtpërdrejtë  pa u bërë tahrif dhe tatilë emrave dhe cilësive që tregojnë për to. 

*Tahrifi* është: Ndryshimi i fjalëve (shprehjeve) të emrave dhe cilësive ose ndryshimi i domethënieve (kuptimeve) të tyre si p.sh: xhehmijët e kanë ndryshuar fjalën *استوى  isteua* duke shtuar një lam në të në: * استولىisteula* . Disa bidatçinj e kanë ndryshuar domethënien e* El Gadab (zemërimit)* në të drejtën e Allahut në kuptimin: dëshira për hakmarrje dhe Err Rrahmeh (mëshira) në kuptimin: dëshira për të bërë mirë. Të gjitha këto quhen: tahrif (keqinterpretim, deformim).

*
Tahrifi* siç u vu në dukje edhe në përkufizimin e tij është dy llojesh: 
1.	* تحريف لفظيTahrif lafdhi* i cili është ndryshimi i shprehjes duke shtuar shkroja në të, duke pakësuar ose duke ndryshuar zanoret e fjalës si p.sh: Çifutët e ndryshuan fjalën e Allahut nga* حطة  Hit-tatun* në *حنطة  Hintatun* duke shtuar në të shkrojën:* ن nun,* xhehmitë e ndryshuan fjalën e Allahut *isteua* në *isteula* duke shtuar një *lam.*

*2.	 تحريف معنويTahrif maneui* i cili është: ndryshimi i domethënies së saktë të teksteve të emrave dhe cilësive, si p.sh: thënia që *el gadab (zemërimi)* në të drejtën e Allahut është dëshira për hakmarrje etj. 


* Tatil تعطيل* është mohimi i cilësive të Allahut (duke i keqinterpretuar tekstet e Kuranit dhe sunnetit në atë mënyrë që përbën mohimin e cilësive. Xhehmijët dhe grupet që kanë ndjekur rrugën e tyre ia kanë mohuar Allahut cilësitë e Tij prandaj janë quajtur: *El Muatileh.* 

Për këtë bazë tregojnë argumentet e Kuranit, argumenti logjik dhe ixhmai i selefëve.

Argumentet e Kuranit janë këto që vijojnë:

*a.	Të cilin ruhu(Xhibrili)  i besueshëm e ka zbritur. Në zemrën tënde që të mund të jesh prej këshilluesve, në gjuhën  e qartë  arabe. [Esh Shuara 193-195]
b.	Nuk ka dyshim që ne e zbritëm Kuranin arabsiht me qëllim që ju të mund të  kuptoni. [Jusuf 2]
c.	Me të vërteteë, ne e bëmë atë Kuranin në arabisht që të keni  mundësi ta kuptoni [Ez Zuhruf 3]*

Këto argumente të Kuranit tregojnë që duhet ta kuptojmë Kuranin ashtu siç tregon domethënia e tij e drejtpërdrejtë në guhën e qartë arabe, vetëm nëqoftëse ekziston ndonjë argument që e pengon ti përmbahemi domethënies së drejtpërdrejtë të ajetit. Allahu i ka poshtëruar çifutët për shkak të *tahrifit* të tyre dhe ka sqaruar se* tahrifi* që ata i bënë argumenteve i bëri që të jenë ndër njerëzit më të larguar nga besimi. Ai ka thënë: *A lakmoni ju  që ata  do të besojnë në fenë tuaj edhe pse një grup prej tyre  gjitnjë e dëgjuan fjalën e Allahut ( teuratin), pastaj ata vetë e ndryshuan atë vazhdimisht me dije të plotë pasi e kishin kuptuar atë? [El Bekare 75]*

Gjithashtu ka thënë: *Ka nga çifutët edhe prej atyre të cilët  ua ndërrojnë vednin e vërtetë fjalëve  dhe thonë: ne e dëgjuam fjalën tënde dhe nuk bindemi. Dhe: Dëgjo dhe mos  dëgjo asgjë ti  (Muhamed) dhe raina (me nje perdredhje të gjuhës dhe si perqeshje për fenë. Dhe  sikur të kishin  thënë : dëgjuam dhe u bindëm.  Dhe: na bëj që të kuptojmë, do të kishte qënë më e mirë  për ta dhe më e drejtë, por  Allahu i ka mallkaur ata për shkak të mosbesimit të tyre, kështu që ata  nuk besojnë perveç fare pak [En Nisa 46]*

Argumenti logjik është siç vijon: Ai që i ka thënë tekstet e cilësive e di më miri se çfarë ka pasur për qëllim nga të të tjerët. Ai na ka folur në gjuhën arabe të qartë, prandaj duhet ti pranojmë fjalët e Tij sipas domethënies së tyre të drejtëpërdrejtë sepse për ndryshe do të kishim mendime të ndryshme në interpretimin e tyre dhe do të përçahej umeti.
Të gjithë selefët e këtij umeti e kanë besuar tekstet e cilësive sipas domethënies së tyre të drejtëpërdrejtë pa u bërë *tahrif* dhe pa u bërë *tatil.*

Nuajm ibn Ham  mad el Huzai, mësuesi i Buhariut ka thënë: *Kush e përngjason Allahun me krijesat ka bërë kufër dhe kush i përgënjeshtron cilësitë që Allahu ka cilësuar me to Veten e Tij ka bërë kufër. Vërtetë cilësitë që Allahu ia ka atribuar Vetes së Tij ose që ia ka atribuar i Dërguari i Tij, nuk tregojnë përngjasim me krijesat.*

Ka thënë imam Esh-Shafiu: *Kam besuar në Allahun dhe në atë që ka ardhur nga Allahu sipas qëllimit të Allahut dhe kam besuar në të Dërguarin e Allahut dhe në atë që ka ardhur nga i Dërguari i Allahut sipas qëllimit të të Dërguarit të Allahut.*

Në lidhje me domethënien e drejtëpërdrejtë të teksteve të cilësive, njerëzit janë ndarë në tre grupe:

*Grupi i parë:* Janë ata që *(dhahirin)*  domethënëijen drejtëpërdrejtë që bie ndërmend menjëherë nga argumenti, e kanë kuptuar në mënyrë të vërtetë që i përshatet Madhështisë së Allahut. Me fjalë të tjera: Ata i janë përmbajtur kuptimit që  shkrep menjëherë në mendje nga argumenti. Domethënia që haset menjëherë në mendje është e vërtetë që i përshtatet madhërisë së Allahut.

Këta janë selefët (të parët e këtij ummeti) të cilët janë të bashkuar në ndjekjen e asaj që ka ardhur nga Profeti dhe Sahabët. Këta janë Ehli Sunneh uel Xhemah.

Kjo që u përmend më lartë është besimi unanim i të gjithë selefëve Ibnu Abdilberr-rri ka thënë:* Ehli Sunneti unanimisht i pohojnë cilësitë që kanë ardhur në Kuran dhe Sunnet. Ata i besojnë ato duke u dhënë atyre kuptimin real dhe jo metaforik veçse nuk japin formë dhe as nuk i kufizojmë.* 

Ky është besimi i vërtetë për dy arsye:

1. Vetëm në këtë mënyrë zbatohen tërësisht argumentet e Kuranit dhe Sunnetit që e obligojnë të besohet çdo emër dhe çdo cilëssi që është përmendur në Kuran dhe Sunnet. Ai që e studion këtë temë me dije dhe paanësi e pohon këtë që e thamë. 

2. E vërteta është në atë që e kanë thënë selefët ose në atë që e kanë thënë të tjerët !? Varianti i dytë është i pavlefshëm (i pasaktë) sepse ai do të thotë që sahabet dhe tabiinët kanë shprehur besimin e pavlefshëm (e pasaktë) në fjalët e tyre të qarta ose në kuptimin e drejtëpërdrejtë të fjalëve të tyre dhe asnjëherë nuk e kanë shprehur besimin e vërtetë as në fjalë të qarta dhe as në kuptimin e drejtëpërdrejtë të fjalëve të tyre, si rrjedhojë kjo tregon që ata ose nuk e dinë të vërtetën ose e dinin atë por e fshehën. Që të dyja këto janë të pavlefshme sepse selefët kanë qenë më të diturit e këtij ummeti rreth të vërtetës dhe më besnikët në përcjelljen e të vërtetës. Si përfundim e vërteta gjëndet tek ajo që e kanë thënë selefët dhe jo të tjerët.

*Grupi i dytë:* Janë ata që dhahirin (domethënien e drejtëpërdrejtë) të teksteve të cilësive e kanë bërë (kuptim) të pavlefshëm dhe e kam përngjasuar Allahun me krijesat e Tij. Ky grup quhet El mushebihe
Mënyra e tyre në të kuptuarit e argumenteve është e pavlefshme dhe e pasaktë për shkak të argumenteve që vijojnë:

Kjo është krim ndaj argumenteve dhe mohim i kuptimit të vërtetë që është synuar me to. Si mund që të jetë synuar me to përngjasimi ndërkohë që Allahu ka thënë: *Krijuesi i qiejve dhe i tokës. Ai ka bërë për ju shoqet nga vetë ju, dhe po kështu edhe per bagëtitë. Në këtë mënyrë Ai ju krijon ju. Asgjë nuk i përngjet Atij dhe ai është Gjithëdëgjuesi, Gjithëshikuesi. [Esh Shura 11]*

Argumenti logjik tregon që Krijuesi ndryshon nga krijesat në qënien e Tij dhe në cilësitë e Tij, atëherë si të gjykohet se tekstet tregojnë për përngjasimin ndërmjet tyre? 

Kjo që e ka kuptuar përngjasuesi nga argumentet bie në kundërshtim me atë që e kanë kuptuar selefët prej tyre si rrjedhojë ajo është e pavlefshme. Në qoftë se përngjasuesi do të thotë: Unë nuk kuptoj nga zbritja e Allahut dhe dora e Tij përveçse zbritje dhe dorë si ato të krijesave. Allahu nuk na ka folur përveçse me atë që ne e njohim dhe e kuptojmë ?

Atij do të përgjigjemi me faktet që vijojnë:
*I pari:* Ai që na është drejtuar me ajetet dhe hadithet e cilësive po Ai ka thënë për veten e Tij : asgjë nuk i përngjan Atij. Fjalët e Allahut janë të gjitha të vërteta ato e vërtetojnë njëra tjetrën dhe nuk kontraditohen. 

*I dyti:* Ti thuhet: A nuk e koncepton që Allahu ka qënie që nuk u përngjan qënjeve të tjera? Do të thotë: Po si jo. Atëherë do ti thuhet: Po kështu duhet të konceptosh që cilësitë e Allahut nuk u përngjajnë cilësive të krijesave dhe ai që bën dallimin ndërmjet qënies dhe cilësive është kontraditor !! 

*I treti:* Ti thuhet: A nuk vëren ndër krijesat të tilla që emrat i kanë të përbashkët dhe  në realitet e formë ndryshojnë? Do të thotë: Po si jo. Atëherë do ti thuhet: Përderisa e koncepton ndryshimin ndërmjet krijesave në realitete dhe forma, pse nuk e koncepton ndërmjet krijuesit dhe krijesës megjithëse ndryshimi ndërmjet Krijuesit dhe krijesës është më i qartë dhe më i madh, madje përngjasimi ndërmjet Krijuesit dhe krijesës është i pamundur (i papranueshëm logjikisht) siç është sqaruar në bazën e gjashtë të cilësive.

*Grupi i tretë:* Janë ata që e dhahirin (domethënien e drejtëpërdrejtë) e teksteve të cilësive e kanë bërë kuptim të pavlefshëm që nuk i përshtatet Allahut. Dhahiri sipas tyre është teshbihi (përngjasimi). Për këtë arsye ata i kanë mohuar domethëniet e teksteve të cilësive që i përshtaten Allahut.
Këta janë *El muatileh (mohuesit e cilësive)*. Në këtë grup futen ata që i kanë mohuar emrat dhe cilësitë krejtësisht ose pjesërisht, ata që kanë mohuar emrat dhe cilësitë dhe ata që kanë mohuar vetëm cilësitë ose disa cilësi.

Këta ndryshuan domethëniet e drejtëpërdrejta të teksteve dhe u dhanë atyre kuptime, që i përcaktuan me mendjet e tyre. Në përcaktimin e kuptimeve të ndryshuara, kanë patur shumë lëkundje e mosmarrveshje. Këtë ndryshim që bënë, e emërtuan *teuil (interpretim)*, por në realitet ai është tahrif (keqinterpretim, deformim).

Mënyra e tyre në të kuptuarit e argumenteve të cilësive dhe në interpretimin e tyre, është e pavlefshme për arsyet që vijojnë:

1- Ky është krim ndaj argumenteve, sepse ata  kanë thënë që tergojnë për domethënie të pavlefshme, e cila nuk i përshatet Allahut dhe të cilën Allahu nuk e ka patur për qëllim. 

2- Kjo që kanë bërë ndaj argumenteve të cilësive, konsiderohet ndryshim i fjalës së Allahut dhe të Dërguarit të Tij nga Dhahiri i tyre, megjithëse dihet se Allahu na ka folur në gjuhën arabe të qartë, që të konceptohet fjala e Tij dhe të kuptohet sipas domethënies së saj të drejtëpërdrejtë në gjuhë arabe. Profeti ka folur më qartë se çdo njeri, prandaj është detyrë që fjala e Allahut dhe e të Dërguarit të Tij të kuptohet sipas domethënies së saj të drejtëpërdrejtë në gjuhën arabe, duke pasur parasysh që të mbrohet nga *Tekfiji dhe temthili* në të drejtën e Allahut. 

3- Ndryshimi i fjalës së Allahut dhe të Dërguarit të tij nga dhahiri i tyre për në një kuptim të ndryshëm, është prej të folurës rreth Allahut pa dije dhe kjo është haram, sepse Allahu ka thënë në Kuran: *Thuaj : Gjërat që i ka ndaluar Zoti juaj janë: el-fahisha (gjynahet,) që kryhen hapur ose fshehur, gjynahet, shtypja pa të drejtë, vënia shok  Allahut ne adhurim,  gjë për të cilën ai nuk ka dhënë asnjë të drejtë dhe asnjë provë si  dhe përfolja për  Allahun për gjërat për të cilat ju nuk keni asnjë dijeni.  (El Araf 33)*   Gjithashtu ka thënë:* Dhe mos ndiq  atë gjë  për të cilën nuk ke dijeni. Me të vërtetë  që të dëgjuarit, të shikuarit dhe zemra,  për secilën prej tyre njeriu secila prej tyre do të pyetet. (El Isra 36)* 

Ai që e ndryshon fjalën e Allahut dhe të Dërguarit të Tij, nga dhahiri i tyre për në një kuptim tjetër, ka ndjekur atë për të cilën nuk ka dijeni dhe ka thënë për Allahun atë që nuk di për dy aspekte:

*I pari:* Sepse ka pretenduar që qëllimi i fjalës së Allahut nuk është kështu, megjithëse ky është dhahiri i fjalës së Tij.

*I dyti:* Sepse ai pastaj ka pretenduar që qëllimi i fjalës së Allahut është kështu, duke i dhënë një kuptim tjetër, që nuk tregon për të dhahiri i fjalës së Allahut, kur dihet që nëse do të kemi një fjalë që ka dy variante të barabarta për tu intrepretuar ti jepet përparësi njërit para tjetrit, do të thotë të interpretosh pa dijeni, atëherë çfarë mendon kur i jepet përparësi një varianti që ka mundësinë më të vogël për të qenë i saktë përpara kuptimit të drejtëpërdrejtë të fjalës. 

Si shembull për këtë është fjala e Allahut të Lartësuar drejtuar Iblisit:*  Allahu i tha; O Iblis!  Çfarë të ndaloi ty që të mos i biesh në sexhde atij që  Unë e krijova me dy duart e Mia? A je tepër kryelartë apo je prej të larteve? (Sad 75).* 
	Në qoftë se do të ndryshojë tekstin nga *dhahiri* i tij duke thënë, se nuk ka patur për qëllim dy duar reale por ka patur për qëllim kështu dhe kështu!! Do ti themi; ku e ke argumentin për atë që e mohove dhe ku e ke argumentin për atë që e pohove? Nuk ka dyshim që nuk do të sjellë argument si përfundim del në pah që ka thënë për Allahun ata që nuk kanë për të dije.

4- Ndryshimi i dhahirit të teksteve të cilësive, bie në kundërshtim me rrugën e Profetit, sahabeve, selefeve të këtij Ummeti dhe dijetarëve të Tij të famshëm si rrjedhojë është i pavlefshëm sepse e vërteta pa dyshim është rruga dhe menhexhi i të Dërguarit të Allahut, sahabeve, selefeve dhe dijetarëve që i kanë ndjekur ata.

----------


## forum126

*Pasojat e metodës së El muatileh në ndryshimin e teksteve të cilat tregojnë pavlefshmërinë e saj.*

1)Ata kuptuan nga tekstet cilësi që u përngjajnë cilësive të krijesave dhe kanë menduar që ky është kuptimi i tekstit, ky është kuptim i gabuar, sepse cilësia që tregon për të argumenti i përshatet Allahut dhe nuk u përngjan krijesave. Përngjasimi i Allahut me krijesat është kufër dhe lajthitje sepse ai konsiderohet përgënjeshtrim i fjalës së Allahut të Lartësuar *Asgjë nuk i përngjan Atij.* Nuk mundet që dhahiri i teksteve të jetë kufër dhe humbje sepse Alalhu ka thënë: *Kështu Allahu ju sqaron fjalët e Tij që të mos humbisni (të mos gaboni) (En Nisa 176)* 

2)Ata kanë bërë krim ndaj teksteve sepse kanë mohuar cilësitë e Allahut që tregojnë për to, pastaj u kanë dhënë kuptime nga vetvetet e tyre për të cilat nuk tregon kuptimi i drejtëpërdrejtë i tekstit. 

3)Ata i kanë mohuar cilësitë që i përmbajnë tekstet e Kuranit dhe sunnetit pa dije prandaj për këtë arsye ata kanë thënë rreth Allahut atë që nuk kanë për të dijeni. Kjo është e ndaluar me argument të qartë nga Kurani dhe me Ixhmaul ummeh. 
Allahu i lartësuar ka thënë në Kuran: *Thuaj :  Gjërat që i ka ndaalur zoti juaj janë: el-fahisha(gjynafet) që kryhen hapur ose fshehur, gjynahet, shtypja pa të drejtë, vënia shok  Allahut ne adhurim,  gjë për të cilën ai nuk ka dhënë asnjë të drejtë dhe asnjë provë si  dhe përfolja për  Allahun për gjërat për të cilat ju nuk keni asnjë dijeni. (El Araf 33).* 

4)  Nëse do të mohojnë cilësitë e përkryera të Allahut që tergojnë për to tekstet e Kuranit dhe sunnetit kjo tregon se Allahu është i cilësuar me të kundërtën e tyre prej mangësive. Kjo pasojë arsyetohet me faktin që: nuk ka asnjë ekzistencë të pa cilësuar me atribute, nuk mundet të ekzistojë asnjë qënie e zhveshur nga cilësitë (pa cilësi), në qoftë se do të mohohen cilësitë e përkryera atëherë kjo detyrimisht tergon që është e cilësuar me mangësi. Si rezultat ata që i kanë mohuar cilësitë e përkryera që tregojnë për to argumentet janë të padrejta ndaj Allahut sepse kanë bashkuar ndërmjet mohimit të cilësive të Tij të përkryera dhe  përngjasimit të Tij me qëniet e mangëta ose inekzistencat madje ndoshta e teprojnë më shumë në mohim derisa ta përngjasojnë me ato që ekzistenca e tyre është e pamundur. 

5)  Sipas këtij mendimi libri që Allahu e zbriti sqarim për çdo gjë, adhëzim dhe shërim për atë që gjendet në gjokse nuk i ka sqaruar emrat dhe cilësitë e Allahut që duhet ti besojnë robërit, por sqarimin e kësaj teme ua ka lënë llogjikave të tyre që ti pohojnë Allahut atë që dëshirojnë dhe ti mohojnë Atij atë që dëshirojnë! Padyshim kjo është metodë e pavlefshme, e pasaktë. 

6)  Sipas këtij besimi Profeti shokët e Tij dhe Selefët e ummetit nuk e kanë njohur të vërtetën rreth cilësive të Allahut ose e kanë neglizhuar njohjen e saj sepse nga ata nuk është transmetuar qoftë edhe një shkronjë në lidhje me ndryshimin e kuptimit të teksteve të cilësive siç kanë bërë El muatileh të cilin e quajnë *teuil (interpretim)*. Atëherë ose Profeti  dhe shokët e tij ishin të paditur rreth cilësive të Allahut dhe të paaftë për të sqaruar ose e kanë neglizhuar sqarimin e këtyre termave umetit. Nuk ka dyshim që të dyja janë të pavlefshme,të pasakta. 

7)  Metoda e tyre në interpretimin e fjalës së Allahut dhe të Dërguarit të Tij për të mohuar cilësitë do të thotë që fjala e Allahut dhe e të Dërguarit nuk është pikë (bazë) referimi për njerëzit në atë që besojnë rreth Zotit të tyre dhe të adhuruarit të tyre, njohja e të Cilit është gjëja më e rëndësishme që e përmbajnë sheriatet e të dërguarve, madje është thelbi i mesazheve të Allahut, por pika e referimi janë mendjet e tyre të luhatshme dhe kontraditore. Si rrjedhojë çdo gjë që bie në kundërshtim me llogjikat e tyre ose do ta përgënjeshtrojnë nëse ju jepet mundësia ose do ta keqinterpretojnë kur nuk munden ta përgënjeshtrojnë.

*Vërejtje:* Nga sqarimi i kaluar mësuam se çdo mohues i cilësive, është përngjasues dhe çdo përngjasues i Allahut me krijesat është mohues.
Përsa i përket mohimit që bën mohuesi  është i qartë, ndërsa përsa i përket përngjasimit të tij, ai rezulton në faktin se: mohimin e ka bërë për arsye të besimit të tij se pohimi i cilësive do të thotë përngjasim me krijesat prandja fillimisht i ka përngjsuar pastaj së dyti i ka mohuar, kjo nga një aspekt. Aspekti tjetër është se ai me mohimin e cilësive e ka përngjasuar Allahun me qëniet e mangëta.

*Përngjasimi i përngjasuesit është i qartë, ndërsa përsa i përket mohimit të tij ai vërehet në tre aspekte*:

*I pari:* Ai ka mohuar vetë argumentin që me të ka pohuar cilësitë, sepse e ka bërë tregues për përngjasim, megjithëse argumenti nuk tregon për përngjasim, por tregon për cilësi që i përshtaten madhërisë së Allahut të lartësuar.

*I dyti:* Ai e ka mohuar çdo tekst që tregon se Allahu nuk u përngjason krijesave.

*I treti:* Ai ia ka mohuar Allahut përkryerjen e detyrueshme (e domosdoshme) sepse e ka përngjasuar atë me krijesën e mangët.

*Baza e tretë:* Dhahiri  i teksteve të cilësive  është i njohur për ne nga një aspekt dhe është i panjohur për ne nga një aspekt tjetër.
Përsa i përket kuptimit ai është i njohur ndërsa përsa i përket formës (kejfijes) është i panjohur. 

Për këtë tregojnë argumentet e Kuranit dhe argumenti llogjik. Përsa i përket Kuranit kemi ajetet që vijojnë:

*1)   Një libër gjithë bekime e mirësi, të cilin ne ta kemi zbritur ty me qëllim që  ata të mendojnë e të thellohen në vargjet  e tij dhe që njerëzit e brumosur me mendje të shëndoshë  të mund të përkujtojnë.   (Sad 29): 

2)  Feja(adhurimi)  e vërtetë, e sinqertë është vetem për Allahun. Dhe ata që zgjedhin për mbrojtës e ndihmues të tjerë  në vend  të Tij thonë:  ne i adhurojmë ata vetem që ata të mund të na  afrojnë tek Allahu.Pa dyshim që Allahu do të gjykojë mes tyre në lidhje me atë për çfarë ata ndyshuan. Sigurisht që Allahu nuk e udhëzon atë që është gënjeshtar, mohues.   ( Ez Zummer 3) 

3)  Ne i dërguam të Dërguarit me shenja të qarta  dhe me libra, ndërsa edhe ty me përkujtuesin  me këshilla Kuranin),  që ti tu shpjegosh njerëzve qartë se çfarë ju është zbritur atyre dhe që ata të mendojnë. (En Nahl 44):*

Përderisa Allahu na ka urdhëruar të mendojmë mbi Kuranin dhe të thellohemi në të, kjo tregon se ne arrijmë ta kuptojmë atë.
Fakti që Kurani është zbritur në gjuhën arabe për ta kuptuar ai që njeh gjuhën arabe tregon se kuptimi i tij është i njohur, sepse ndryshe nuk do të kishte dallim ndërmjet zbritjes  së tij në gjuhën arabe ose në një gjuhë tjetër.

Sqarimi që Profeti  i ka bërë Kuranit për njerëzit përfshin sqarimin e shprehjes (fjalës) dhe të kuptimit të saj. Ndërsa argumenti logjik është siç vijon: Është e pamundur që Allahu të zbresë një libër, ose i Dërguari të thotë fjalë, me të cilët kanë për qëllim që të jenë udhëzim, për krijesat dhe në gjërat më të madhërishme, më të rëndësishme, më të domosdoshme të jenë të panjohur, në rangun e shkronjave alfabetike prej të cilave nuk kuptohet asgjë. Kjo është marrëzi që e refuzon urtësia e Allahut. 
Allahu i Lartësuar ka thënë për librin e Tij: *Elif, Lam ra. Ky është një libër, vargjet e të cilit janë të persosura dhe pastaj të shpjeguar me imtësi nga një  i cili është  Më i urti Gjithëgjykues, i Mirënjohur . (Hud 1)* 

Këto ishin argumnetet e Kuranit dhe të llogjikës që tregojnë se arrijmë të njohim kuptimet e teksteve të cilësive. Ndërsa argumentet fetare dhe llopgjike, që tregojnë se ne nuk i njohim tekstet e cilësive përsa i përket formës se si janë cilësitë, ata janë përmendur në bazën e gjashtë të cilësive të Allahut.

Në qoftëse do të thonte ndonjëri: Cila është përgjigjia juaj ndaj fjalës së Allahut të lartësuar:* Është Ai i cili të ka zbritur ty Librin. Në të ka vargje plotësihst të qarta të cilat janë themelet e Librit dhe të tjera jo krejt të qarta për tu kuptuar nga njerëzit (muteshabihat). Kështu sa për ata në zemrat e të cilëve ka largim nga e vërteta, ata ndjekin atë që nuk është plotësisht e qartë, në këtë mënyrë duke kërkuar Fitneh (mosbesim, sprovim, trazira, fatkeqsi etj) dhe duke kërkuar interpretimin e saj, por askush nuk e di intrepretimin e saj përveç Allahut. Ata që jnaë plotësiosht të vendosur në dije thonë: Ne besojmë në të i tërë (Ajetet e qarta e të paqarta) është nga Zoti ynë. (Kjo sipas variantit të qëndresës në fjalën, por askush nuk e din interpretimin e saj përveç Allahut ndërsa përsa i përket variantit të mosqëndresës në këtë frazë dhe vazhdimit të leximit komenti është: por askush nuk e din interpretimin e tyre përveç Allahut dhe atyre që janë të mëkëmbur në dije). Nuk marrim mësim veçse ata që jnaë të brymosur me mendje të shëndoshë (Ali Imran 7).* 

Ky ajet tregon se në Kuran ka ajete të paqarta (të pakuptueshme) që nuk e di kuptimin e tyre askush përveç Allahut.
Përgjigjia është: Selefët në lidhej me qëndrimin, në frazat e këtij ajeti , kanë dy mendime.

*Mendimi i parë*: Qëndrimi i bëhet në fjalën e Allahut *(    إلا اللهil-lallah).* Ky është mendimi i shumicës se dijetarëve, si rrjedhojë kuptimi i teuilit (intrepretimit) në fjalën e Allahut *Dhe askush nuk e din teulin e tyre përveç Allahut* është realiteti i kuptimit të fjalës  dhe jo komentimi i fjalës për të sqaruar domethënien e saj. Atëherë duke u bazuar në këtë që sqaruam, teuili i ajeteve të cilësive është: realiteti i cilësive, forma e tyre dhe mënyra se si janë. Kjo është prej çështjeve të gajbit të cilat nuk mundet ti konceptojë mendja dhe nuk jan përmendur në argumnetet fetare prandaj nuk i di askush përveç Allahut.
Mendimi i dytë: Mosqëndrimi në këtë frazë dhe vazhdimi i leximit. Sipas këtij mendimi nuk qëndrohet në fjalën e Allahut (il-lallah). Ky është mendimi i disa dijetarëve nga selefët dhe Halefët . si rrjedhojë me fjalën teuil në ajetin *Dhe askush nuk e din teulin e tyre përveç Allahut dhe atyre që janë të mëkëmbur në dije,* është synuar komenti, për të  sqaruar kuptimin e ajeteve. 

Komenti për të kuptuar fjalët dhe shprehjet e ajeteve është një njohuri që e zotërojnë të fortët, të siguruarit dhe të mëkëmburit në dije, siç ka thënë Ibnu Ab-basi *Unë jam prej Err-Rrasihinëve (të mëkëmburve, të fortëve, të siguruarve* në dije të cilët e njohin teuilin. 

Muxhahidi ka thënë: *ia ka paraqitur mushafin Ibn Ab-basit nga surja Fatiha deri në fundin e tij, i kërkoja të qëndronte në çdo ajet dhe e pyesja për komentin (kuptimin, shpjegimin e tij).*

Nga ajo që u përmend më lartë qartësohet fakti që ajeti nuk tregon se në Kuranë ka diçka që nuk e din kuptimin e saj askush tjetër përveç Allahut të Lartësuar. Por ajeti tregon që në Kuran ka gjëra që nuk e din realitetin e tyre (formën se si janë) askush përveç Allahut kjo sipas mendimit të qëndrimit në frazën il-lAllah. Ndërsa sipasmn mendimit tjetër, ajeti tregon që të mëkëmburit i dinë kuptimet e ajeteve El muteshabihe (të paqarta) të cilat nuk i dinë  shumë njerëz.

Pasi e vërtetuam parimin që në Kuran nuk ka diçka të pakuptueshme të cilën nuk e din kuptimin e saj askush tjetër përveç Allahut mbetet të vëmë në dukje pavlefshmërinë e idesë së *المفوضة  Elmufeuidah*  të cilët ia lënë (ia dorëzojmë) Allahut dijen (njohurinë) rreth kuptimit të ajeteve të cilësive, sepse sipas tyre kuptimin e ajeteve të cilësive e din vetëm Allahu. Ata pretendojnë që ky është besimi i selefëve. El mufeuidah kanë devijuar në besimin e tyre dhe kanë gënjyer në atë që ua atribuan selefëve sepse selefët i kanë bërë tefuid  (i kanë dorëzuar, i kam lënë) Allahut vetëm dijen rreth realitetit, formës Kejfijes dhe jo njohurinë rreth kuptimit.

Thëniet e selefëve në lidhje me pohimin e kuptimit të teksteve të cilësive nganjëherë në mënyrë të përgjithshem dhe nganjëherë në mënyrë të shkoqitur janë të shumta.

Prej thënieve të përgjithshem është fjala e tyre: Besojini siç kanë ardhur pa diskutuar rreth Kejfijes (formës së cilësive)

Prej thënieve të shkoqitura është fjala e Imam Malikut në lidhje me lartësinë e Allahut mbi Arsh.

 Ibn Tejmijjeh në librin e tij Diru tearudil akl ven-nakl ka thënë Ndërsa përsa i përket tefuidit: Dihet që Allahu na  ka urdhëruar për të medituar në Kuran, na ka nxitur ta kuptojmë. Atëherë si kërkohet nga ne me anë të idesë së tefuidit që të mos e kuptojmë dhe të mos e  njohim !? Derisa ka thënë: Sipas thënies së tyre, të Dërguarit nuk i dinin kuptimet e teksteve që ua zbriti Allahu, as Melaiket nuk i dinin dhe as të parët e sahabëve, si rrjedhojë profetërit nuk i dinin kuptimet e cilësive, që Allahu ia ka atribuar vetës së Tij, por thonin fjalë që nuk e kuptonin domethënien e tyre. 

Gjithashtu ka thënë: Dihet që kjo është shpifje ndaj Kuranit dhe profetëve, sepse Allahu e zbriti Kuranin dhe ka lajmëruar se e ka bërë udhëzim dhe sqarim për njerëzit. Të Dërguarin e urdhëroi që ta përcillte në mënyrën më të qartë, që tu sqarojë njerëzve atë që u është zbritur. Në shumë ajete në Kuran na ka urdhëruar që të thellohemi në meditimin e Kuranit dhe ta kuptojmë atë. Me të gjitha këto që  përmendëm, si mundet që ajetet më të larta  dhe më të rëndësishme të Kuranit, në të cilat Allahu na ka lajmëruar për cilësitë e Tij ose për të qënurit e Tij Krijuesi i çdo gjëje, i Gjithëdijshëm, ose për gjërat që kanë të bëjnë me botën tjetër, mos ta dijë kuptimin e tyre asnjeri. Kjo do të thotë të mos kuptohet Kurani, të mos meditohet dhe i Dërguari të mos u ketë sqruar njerëzve atë që u është zbritur dhe të mos u ketë përcjellur mesazhin në mënyrë të qartë.

Sipas kësaj ideje mund të thotë çdo i devijuar ( bidatçi)se e vërteta në çdo gjë është ajo që e kam njohur me mendimin tim dhe me llogjikën time. Tekstet e Kuranit nuk bien ndesh me këtë që  kam kuptuar, sepse këto tekste janë të paqarta, të pakuptueshme, asnjëri nuk e di kuptimin e tyre. Tekstet që asnjëri nuk e di kuptimin e tyre nuk lejohet që të merren për argument.

Si rezultat kjo ide, mbetet bllokadë që e pengon udhëzimin dhe sqarimin që vjen nga ana e profetëve dhe i hap rrugën atij që i kundërshton profetët dhe thotë se, vërtetë udhëzimi dhe sqarimi vjen nga ana ynë dhe jo nga rruga e profetëve sepse ne e njohim atë që e themi dhe e sqarojmë me argumente llogjike, ndërsa profetët nuk e kanë njohur atë që kanë thënë, aq më tepër që të sqarojnë qëllimin e tyre.
Si përfundim është bërë e qartë se ideja e El mufeuidah, të cilët mendojnë se ndjekin sunnetin dhe selefët, është prej mendimeve me të këqija të bidatçijve dhe të devijuarve. Përfundoi fjala e Ibn Tejmijes Allahu e mëshiroftë.

----------


## forum126

*Teuili (interpretimi)*




Nga ana gjuhësore *Teuil* do të thotë: *Kthimi i çdo gjëje në objektivin që është synuar me të.*

Nga ana terminologjike është: *Kthimi i fjalës për në qëllimin e synuar prej saj, duke shpjeguar kuptimin e saj ose duke u realizuar ajo që kërkohet prej saj.*

Teuili është përdorur në tre kuptime:

1.	Tefsiri (komenti), i cili është sqarimi i fjalës duke përmendur domethënien që është synuar. Teuili me këtë kuptim është përmendur në fjalën e Allahut të Lartësuar për dy shokët e burgut të Jusufit të cilët i thanë Jusufit: *"Na trego për teuilin (shpjegimin, komentin) e saj." [Jusuf: 36].*  

Gjithashtu në fjalën e Profetit për Abdullah ibn Abbasin:* O Allah jepi atij fikh në fe  dhe mësoji atij teuilin (komentimin)*

Në kapitullin e kaluar përmendëm fjalën e Ibn Abbasit: *Unë jam prej të mëkëmburve në dije të cilët njohin teuilin e tyre.* D.m.th komentimin e ajeteve të paqarta. 

Këtë kuptim ka edhe fjala e Ibnu Xheririt dhe të tjerëve prej komentatorëve të Kuranit: Teulil i fjalës së Allahut d.m.th tefsiri (shpjegim, komentim) i saj.

Teuili me këtë kuptim është i njohur tek dijetarët

2.	Realiteti i diçkaje. Teuili sipas këtij kuptimi në të drejten e Allahut është: Realiteti qenies së Allahut dhe i cilësive të Tij të cilat nuk i din askush përveç Tij. 
	Me këtë kuptim teulili është përmendur në fjalën e Allahut të Lartësuar: *"A mos presin vetëm se teuilin e tij*  ." Që do të thotë: Përgënjështruesit nuk presin gjë tjetër, veçse që të ndodhë realiteti i gjërave për të cilat janë lajmëruar, si ringjallja dhe shpërblimi.

	Këtë kuptim ka fjala teuili në fjalën e Allahut të Lartësuar për Jusufin: *"O babai im! Ky është realiteti i ëndrrës sime të dikurshme" (Jusuf:101).*

	Nën këtë kuptim futet dhe zbatimi i një gjëjë që kërkohet për ta vepruar. Si shembull për këtë kemi thënien e Aishes radiAllahu anhu: Profeti shpesh në ruku dhe në sexhde thoshte: *Subhaneke allahum-me ue bihamdike, Allahum-me gfirli* Me këto fjalë ai i bënte teuil Kuranit, d.m.th zbatonte atë që e ka urdhëruar Allahu në fjalën e Tij:* Kur të vijë ndihma e Allahut dhe  çlirimi. Dhe kur ti shohesh njerëzit të hyjnë në fenë e Allahut  tufa-tufa, atëherë lartëso lavditë dhe madherimet e Zotit tënd dhe kërko faljne e Tij.Vërtet që ai është  i cili pranon pendimin dhe Ai i cili fal. (En Nasr 1-3)*
. 
	Teuili në fjalën e Allahut të Lartësuar në suren Ali Imran: *"askush nuk e di teuilin e tyre përveç Allahut. Ata që janë plotësisht të vendosur në dije thonë: Ne besojmë në të, i tëri është nga Zoti ynë (kjo sipas një varianti në komentin e ajetit, ndërsa sipas variantit tjetër: Askush nuk e di teuilin e tyre përveç Allahut dhe atyre që janë plotësisht të vendour në dije)" (Ali Imran 7).*
	Mundet që të marrë kuptimin *tefsir* dhe mundet që të marrë kuptimin *realiteti e diçkaje.*  Këto dy variante kanë lindur si rrjellojë e qëndrimit në ajet ose të mosqëndrimit (vazhdimit të leximit). Sipas variantit të qëndrimit në fjalën e Allahut: il-l-Allah detyrimisht me fjalën teuil është synuar realiteti i cilësive të Allahut dhe i gjërave të botës tjetër sepse realitetin e tyre nuk e njeh askush pos Allahut.
	Sipas variantit të mosqëndrimit në frazën e sapo përmendur (vazhdimit të leximit), detyrimisht kuptimi duhet të jetë tefsiri (shpjegimi i kuptimit), sepse ata që janë plotësisht të vendosur në dije, e njohin tefsirin. 

	Ne e njohim që kuptimi i *isteuasë* është lartësimi, ngritja (mbi Arsh). Ky është teuili i njohur për ne, ndërsa realitetin dhe formën (mënyrën) se si është lartësuar  mbi Arsh ne nuk e njohim prandaj ky është teuili që ne nuk e njohim. Po kështu ne e njohim kuptimin e të gjithë emrave dhe cilësive të Allahut, e dallojmë qartë se çfarë kuptimi ka çdo emër dhe çdo cilësi si p.sh: Ne e dinë kuptimin e El hajat - jetës, El Ilm - dijes, El Kudreh - fuqisë etj. Por ne nuk e njohimi realitetin se si janë  cilësitë e Allahut.
Vetëm këto dy kuptime të teuilit  gjendet në Kuran, në sunnet dhe në fjalët e selefëve.

*Kuptimi i tretë:* Kthimi (ndryshimi) i fjalës nga domethënia e saj e drejtpërdrejtë (dhahir), për në një variant (kuptim) që është në kundërshtim me dhahirin, për një argument që këtë ndyshim e bën të detyrueshëm. 
Teuili sipas këtij kuptimi është termi që e përdorin shumë prej dijetarëve të kohës së fundit të cilët kanë diskutuar rreth fikhut dhe parimeve të tij, pikërisht ky është teuili që e kanë për qëllim shumica e dijëtarëve të shekujve të fundit në interpretimin (teuilin) e teksteve të cilësive. Ky teuil a është i lavdëruar apo i sharë? A është i drejtë, i vlefshëm apo i pavërtetë dhe i pavlefshëm? 

E vërteta është siç vijon: 
Nëse ka argument të saktë që tregon për këtë lloj teuili, ai është i saktë, i vlefshëm, i lavdëruar dhe punohet me të. Në këtë rast ai konsiderohet prej kuptimit të parë të teuilit i cili ishte: tefsiri, sepse tefsiri i fjalës do të thotë: ta interpretosh atë siaps kuptimit që e ka pasur për qëllim folësi i saj, qoftë në përputhshmëri me domethënien e drejtpërdrejtë ose në kundërshtim me të, përderisa dimë që ky është qëllimi i folësit. Si shembull për këtë kemi fjalën e Allahut të Lartësuar:* Dhe kur të lexosh Kuranin kërkoji Allahut të të mbrojë nga shejtani i mallkuar (En Nahl 98)*. Domethënia e drejtpërdrejt (dhahir) është: Kur të përfundosh leximin, porse qëllimi i ajetit është: Kur të dëshirosh të lexosh sepse Profeti sal-lAllahu alehji ue sel-lem i kërkonte mbrojtje Allahut (thonte; eudhubil-lahi ....) para se të filonte të lexonte dhe jo pasi të mbaronte leximin.

Ndërsa nëse nuk ka argument të saktë që tregon për të, ai është i pavërtetë, i pavlefshëm, i sharë dhe është me meritë të quhet keqinterprteim (tahrif) dhe jo interpretim (teuil). Si shembull për këtë është fjala e Allahut të lartësuar: *Mëshiruesi që u lartësua (u ngrit) mbi Arsh. (Ta Ha 5).*  

Kuptimi i drejtpërdrejtë i fjalës isteua mbi Arsh është *Allahu u lartësua, u ngrit mbi Arsh me një lartësim (ngritje) që i përshtatet madhërisë së Tij.*  Interpretimi i këtij ajeti për në kuptimin: mbizotëroi, (istevla) është teuil i pavërtetë, i pavlefshëm, i sharë dhe deformim i fjalëve të Allahut, sepse për këtë interpretim nuk tregon ndonjë argument i saktë.


*Ihkami dhe teshabuhi i Kuranit.*

Allahu e ka përshkruar Kuranin
1- Që është *Muhkem * i gjithë në fjalën e Tij: *Ky është një libër ajetet e të cilit janë të përsosura (d.m.th shprehjet, fjalët e Kuranit janë më të përkryerat në stilin e tyre, në elekuencën dhe retorikën e tyre si dhe përmbajnë kuptimet më  të përkryera, më të madhërishme dhe më të dobishme për krijesat) [Hud: 1]*

Gjithashtu dhe në fjalën e Tij:* Këto janë vargjet e librit të përsosur (të përkryer në të gjitha aspektet) [Lukman: 2]*

 2. Që është *muteshabih * në fjalën e Tij: *Allahu zbriti fjalën më të shkëlqyer, një libër (muteshabih) pjesët e të cilit i përngjajnë njëra tjetrës në mirësi, vërtetësi dhe përpuethshmëri në tërësinë e Tij. (Ez Zumer 23).*

3. Që një pjesë e tij është *Muhkem*   dhe një pjesë është muteshabih në fjalën e Tij: *Ai është i Cili të ka zbritur ty librin, në të ka vargje plotësisht të qarta të cilat janë themelet e librit dhe të tjera jo krejt të qarta (për tu kuptuar)...*  

Në përshkrimin e kuranit i gjithë si Muhkem Allahu ka pasur për qëllim përsosjen, përkryerjen në shprehje dhe në kuptim. Shprehjet e Kuranit janë të gjitha në stilin, elokuencën dhe retorikën më të përkryer dhe kuptimet e tij janë kuptimet më të përkryera, më të madhërishme dhe më të dobishme për krijesat. 

Fjalët e Allahut janë të përkryera në vërtetësinë e lajmeve dhe në drejtësinë e ligjeve, rregullave që janë përmendur në to, siç ka thënë Allahu në Kuran:* Fjala e Zotit tënd është plotësuar me vërtetësi dhe drejtësi. (El En Am 115)*

Në përshkrimin e Kuranit, i gjithë si *Muteshabih*  Allahu ka pasur për qëllim që pjesët, vargjet e Kuranit i përngjajnë njëra tjetrës në përsosje, përpuethshmëri dhe në harmoni. Rregullat e Kuranit nuk kundërshtojnë njëra tjetrën dhe lajmet e tij nuk përgënjështrojnë njëra tjetrën, siç ka thënë Allahu: *A nuk mendojnë thellë për Kuranin? Po të kishtë qënë prej dikujt tjetër e jo prej Allahut, sigurisht që do të kishin gjetur në të mjaft kundërthënie. (En Nisa 82).*

Në përshkrimin e Kuranit që është Muhkem  Allahu ka patur për qellim qartësinë e kuptimit të Tij në të cilën nuk dyshon asnjeri. Ajetet e qarta janë shumë si në lajmërime po ashtu edhe në rregulla.
Si shembull për lajmet kemi fjalën e Allahut: *Muaji i Ramazanit në të cilin u zbrit Kurani.. [Bekare: 185]*. Çdo njëri e njeh muajin e Ramazanit dhe çdo njëri e njeh Kuranin.

Si shembull për rregullat po marrim ajetin: *Dhe me prindërit të sillesh mirë (ti respektosh) [El-Isra:23].*  Çdo njëri i njeh prindërit dhe çdo njëri e njeh rrespektimin e prindërve.

Në përshkrimin e një pjese të Kuranit si muteshabih Allahu ka patur për qëllim paqartësinë ose fshehtësinë e kuptimit në të drejtën e njerëzve, përveç atyre që janë plotësisht të vendosur në dije (Errasihunë).


*Qëndrimi ynë ndaj përshkrimeve të ndryshme që Allahu i ka bërë Kuranit dhe mënyra e pajtimit ndërmjet tyre.*

1) Përshkrimi i Kuranit në tërësi si *Muhkem (i përkryer, i përsosur),*  dhe *Muteshabih (i përngjashëm)*  nuk bie në kundërshtim. Pajtimi ndërmjet dy përshkrimeve bëhet siç vijon: Fjala* muhkeme (e përkryer, e përsosur)* i përngjan njëra tjetrës në përkryerje dhe vërtetësi. Kurani nuk është kondraditor në rregullat e tij dhe lajmet e tij nuk e përgënjeshtrojnë njëra tjetrën. 

2)Ndërsa përshkrimi i Kuranit një pjesë si *muhkeme*  dhe një pjesë *muteshabih* kjo absolutisht nuk është kontraditore sepse ajetet që janë përshkruar muhkemejanë të tjera dhe ajetet që janë përshkruar muteshabihe janë të tjera. Një pjesë e Kuranit është muhkem me kuptim krejtësisht të qartë dhe një pjesë është muteshabih me kuptim jo krejtësisht të qartë.

Njerëzit përsa u përket qëndrimit të tyre ndaj ajeteve muteshabihe u ndanë në dy grupe:

*1. Errasihune* (ata që janë plotësisht të vendosur në dije) thonë: *Besojmë në to. Të gjitha janë nga Zoti ynë. Përderisa janë nga zoti ynë ato nuk mundet të përmbajnë përzierje, dyshime që tregon për humbje dhe kundërthënie.* Për të komentuar ajetet muteshabihe ata u kthehen (u referohen) ajeteve muhkeme, sepse ato janë themelet e librit, si rrjedhojë ajetet (muteshabihe) që nuk janë plotësisht të qarta bëhen krejtësisht të qarta.

2.Të humburit dhe të devijuarit ndoqën ajetet muteshabihe dhe i bënë ato stimulues të dyshimeve, prandaj humbën vetë dhe i humbën pasuesit e tyre.
Në ajetet muteshabiha ata imagjinuan kuptime të tilla që nuk i përshtaten Allahut, as librit të Tij dhe as të Dërguarit të Tij.

Po japim dy shembuj për të sqaruar metodën që ndoqën grupet e humbura në lidhje me ajetet muteshabihe:

Shembulli i parë: Fjala e Allahut në Kuran: *Nuk ka dyshim se Ne u japim jetë të vdekurve [Ja-Sin:22], Vërtet Ne e kemi zbritur përkujtimin (Kuranin) dhe padyshim që Ne do të jemi Gjithëruajtës të tij. [El-Hixhër:9]* dhe të tjera ajete në të cilat Allahu i Madhëruar i ka dedikuar vetes së Tij diçka duke u shprehur në numrin shumës.

Të krishterët ndoqën këto ajete muteshabihe dhe pretenduan se kjo tregon për më shumë se një Zot. Ata thanë këto tregojnë për trinitetin se Allahu është i treti i të tretëve. Ndërsa ajetet, krejtësisht të qarta, që tregojnë se Allahu është një i lënë.

Errasihune në dije thanë: Veprimi i shprehur në numrin shumës që Allahu ia dedikon vetes së Tij tregon për madhërim, për arsye se cilësitë e Allahut janë shumë dhe të madhërishme. Ajetet me kuptim jo krejtësisht të qartë, që u përmendën më lartë, i kthejnë tek ajetet krejtësisht të qarta që tregojnë se Ai është një i vetëm si p.sh. fjala e Allahut: *Dhe i Adhuruari juaj është Një i Adhuruar i Vetëm, nuk ka të adhuruar tjetër të merituar veç Atij, i Gjithëmëshirshmi, Mëshirploti. [El-Bekare: 163].*  

Ata u thonë të krishterëve për këtë pretendim që lindi nga ndjekja e asaj që nuk është krejtësisht e qartë për të nxitur dyshime, Allahu ju përgënjeshtroi dhe ju bëri kafira. 

Dëgjojeni fjalën e Allahut në Kuran:

*Vërtet që mohuan edhe ata të cilët thanë: Allahu është i treti në treshen (në trinitetin). Por nuk ka Ilah (Zot, të adhuruar, që ka të drejtë të adhurohet) veç Një Ilah (Një Zot të vetëm, Allah) e të vetëm.Dhe në qoftë se ata nuk ndalen nga ajo që thonë, padyshim se për ata nga mesi i tyre që nuk besojnë, do të ketë dënim të dhembshëm. [El-Maide: 73]*

Shembulli i dytë: Fjala e Allahut drejtuar të Dërguarit të Tij:* Vërtetë ti nuk urdhëzon atë që dëshiron [El-Kasas: 56] dhe fjala e Allahut: Vërtetë që ti udhëzon për në rrugën e drejtë. [Esh-Shura: 52].*

Në këto dy ajete mundet të imagjinohet kundërthënie si rrjedhojë e ndjek ai që ka devijim nga e vërteta në zemër dhe mendon që ndërmjet tyre ka kundërthënie sepse në ajetin e parë ka mohuar atë që e ka pohuar në ajetin e dytë. Si përfundim thonë në Kuran ka kundërthënie.

Ndërsa Errasihune në dije thonë: Nuk ka kundërthënie ndërmjet dy ajeteve sepse me fjalën udhëzim në ajetin e parë është synuar suksesi dhe mbarësia, këtë llojë udhëzimi nuk e zotëron askush tjetër përveç Allahut. Ndërsa në ajetin e dytë me fjalën udhëzim është synuar orientimi, tregimi për në rrugën e drejtë.

 Ky lloj udhëzimi bëhet nga Allahu dhe nga të tjerët, pra sipas këtij kuptimi udhëzojnë Profetët dhe trashëgimtarët e tyre prej dijetarëve të sinqertë.
Në lidhje me ata që ndjekin ajetet që nuk janë krejtësisht të qarta pa iu referuar ajeteve plotësisht të qarta Profeti pasi ka lexuar ajetin 7 të surës Ali Imran ka thënë: Kur të vëreni ata që ndjekin atë që nuk është krejtësisht e qartë ruhuni prej tyre sepse këta janë ata që i ka përmendur Allahu (në ajet.) 
Pyetje: Cila është urtësia e të qënurit të disa ajeteve të Kuranit muteshabiha (jo krejtësisht të qarta)?  

*Përgjigjia:* Urtësia është sprovimi i robërve që të dallohet i çiltërti në besimin e tij, i vendosuri plotësisht në dije, i cili beson në Allahun dhe në fjalën e Tij, e din që në fjalët e Allahut nuk ka kundërthënie dhe kundërshtim, prandaj i kthen ajetet muteshabihe për tek ajetet muhkeme për ti kuptuar mirë që të bëhet i gjithë  muhkem (krejtësisht i qartë), pra që të dallohet nga dyshuesi, injoranti, i devijuari, i cili ndjek atë që nuk është krejtësisht i qartë prej Kuranit që ti përplasë ajetet e Kuranit me njëri tjetrin, për të humbur vetë dhe për ti humbur të tjerët, të jetë prijës për në humbje dhe mjerim, për ti nxjerrë njerëzit nga feja e tyre dhe për ti zhytur ata në dyshim dhe mëdyshje, që të sprovojnë dhe të nxjerrin njëri tjetrin nga feja. Allahu i Lartësuar ka thënë:

* Është Ai i Cili të ka zbritur ty (o Muhamed) librin (Kuranin).Në të ka vargje plotësisht të qarta të cilat janë themelet e librit (këta janë vargjet e Ahkamit-urdhërat e tjer; të Faraidit- detyrat dhe detyrimet; Hududet- ligjet për ndëshkimet e vjedhësve, imoralëve e të tjer), dhe të tjera jo krejtësisht të qarta (për tu kuptuar nga njerëzit). Kështu, sa për ata, në zemrat e të cilëve ka largim nga e vërteta, ata ndjekin atë që nuk është plotësisht e qartë, në këtë mënyrë duke kërkuar fitneh (mosbesim,sprovime, trazira, fatkeqësi e tjer) dhe duke kërkuar për kuptimet e fshehta, por askush nuk i di kuptimet e fshehta veç Allahut. Dhe ata që janë plotësisht të vendosur në dije, thonë: Ne besojmë në të, i tëri (ajete të qarta e të paqarta) është nga Zoti ynë. Dhe nuk marrin mësim, veçse ata që janë të brumosur me mëndje të shëndoshë.(Tefsir Et-Tabari). *(Ata thanë) Zoti ynë mos na  i lër zemrat tona të shmangen nga e vërteta pasi Ti na ke udhëzuar dhe na dhuro mëshirë nga mëshira Jote. Vërtet Ti je Dhuruesi më i Madh. [Ali-Imran: 7-8]*

*Shtojcë plotësuese.

Teshabuhi(paqartësia, mosnjohja e kuptimit)*  që gjendet në Kuranë ndahet në dy lloje: Teshabuhi real dhe Teshabuhi relativ.

Teshabuhi real është ai që nuk e din askush tjetër përveç Allahut si p.sh.: Realiteti i cilësive të Allahut dhe i lajmeve rreth botës tjetër. Ne megjithëse i njohim kuptimet e cilësive dhe të lajmeve të botës tjetër, nuk i dimë realitetet e tyre siç ka thënë Allahu për veten e Tij: *Ai Allahu e di çfarë u ndodh atyre krijesave të Tij) në këtë botë dhe çfarë do tu ndoedh atyre (në jetën e fundit) dhe ata kurr nuk do të përfshijnë gjë nga dija e Tij. [Ta-Ha: 110]* Gjithashtu ka thënë: *Atë nuk e përfshijnë shikimet dhe Ai i përfshin shikimet (Asnjë ide, asnjë parashikim nuk mund ta përfshijë, ta kapë Atë si është etj.) . [El-Enam: 103]*

Për gjërat që gjenden në botën tjetër ka thënë: *Askush nuk di se çfarë është ruajtur për ta nga kënaqësitë e syrit si shpërblim për çfarë ata punuan. [Es-Sexhde: 17]*

Në hadithin kudsi që është transmetuar në dy sahihat Profeti ka thënë se Allahu ka thënë: *Për robërit e mi të mirë kam përgatitur atë që nuk e ka shikuar ndonjë sy, nuk ka dëgjuar për të ndonjë vesh dhe nuk ka imagjinuar për të ndonjë mendje.*

Për këtë lloj teshabuhi, të cilin nuk e din askush përveç Allahut, nuk pyetet sepse njohja e tij është e pamundur. Ndërsa përsa i përket teshabuhhit relativ (paqartësia relative) ai është në të drejtën e disa njerëzve dhe jo të tjerëve. Errassihune në dije dhe në besim dinë atë që nuk e din të tjerët për arsye të ndryshme si p.sh.: mangësi në dijen e tyre, ose neglizhenca në kërkimin e saj, ose paaftësia për të kuptuar, ose keqkuptimi qëllimisht. Ky është një lloj teshabuhi që pyeten Errasihune në dije për sqarimin e tij, sepse mundësia për ta kuptuar ekziston ngaqë nuk ka asgjë në Kuran që nuk e di kuptimin e saj askush prej njerëzve. 

Si mundet të ndodh kjo kur Allahu ka thënë në Kuran:

*(Dhe kujto) Ditën kur ne do të ngremë nga çdo popull dëshmues kundër tyre dhe ne do të sjellim ty (o Muhamed) si dëshmues kundër këtyre. Dhe Ne ta kemi zbritur ty librin (Kuranin) si pasqyrim të çdo gjëje, shpjegues të gjithçkaje si dhe udhëheqës, përkujtim, mëshirë si dhe përgëzues për Muslimanët (të nënshtruar ndaj vullnetit të Allahut si muslimanë).En-Nahl: 89]*  

Gjithashtu ka thënë:* Ky (Kurani) është fjalë e qartë për njerëzimin, udhëheqje dhe mëshirë për muttekinët (të përkushtuarit në besimin e pastër). [Ali-Imran: 138]*

Për këtë lloj ka shembuj të shumtë në çështjet e akides dhe të rregullave praktike. Shumica e çështjeve, që njerëzit kanë mosmarrveshje në to, ose të gjitha janë të këtij lloji.

----------


## forum126

*Cilësitë e Allahut*  

*1. 2. الإتيان و المجيء El-Itjanu & El-Mexhiu* (ardhja) janë dy cilësi fielije. Argumentet e tyre nga Kurani: *A mos presin atëherë  për ndonjë gjë tjetër veçse tu vijë Allahu [El-bekare:210]* dhe *Dhe vjen zoti yt me melaiket radhë-radhë [Fexhr :22].*

*3. الإحاطة El-Ihata-*  është cilësi që e përmban emri i Allahut  El-Muhit. Ajo është cilësi dhatije.
Allahu ka thënë në Kuran: *Dhe se vërtet Allahu e ka perfshirë çdo gjë me dijen e tij.  [Et-Talakë:12]*

Esbahani në el-Huxhel ka thënë: El-Muhit- është Ai i cili ka perfshirë fuqia e Tij. Të gjitha krijesat e Tij, ai që ka perfshirë cdo gjë me dijen e Tij dhe Ai që ka petrfshirë cdo gjë në llogaritje e numër.

*4.الأحدية   El- Ehadijetu-* është cilësi që e përman emri i Allahut (El- Ehad)
*5.  الأخذ El-Ekhdhu-* është cilësi fielije e përmendur në Kuran dhe sunnet. Ajo është permdnur  në dy kuptime: 

a-Marrja me dore,e cila është e kunderta e dhënies.
b-Kapja, mbërthimi, shtrëngimi. Argumentet e kësaj cilësie nga Kurani: *Perkujto kur Zoti yt (nxori), mori nga bijte e Ademit, nga shpinat e tyre pasardhesit e tyre.[ El-Araf:172] Kështuqë Allahu e kapi atë me ndëshkim për tejkalimin e fundit dhe të parin. [En-Nazijatë:25]* 


*Argumentet nga sunneti:*
Transmeton Abdullah ibn Umer nga Profeti (sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem)  se ka thënë: *Allahu i Lartesuar merr qiejt dhe tokën me dy Duart e Tij dhe thotë: Unë jam Allahu, Unë jam Sunduesi.*
Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem)  duke  thënë këtë fjalë i mblodhi gishtërinjtë e dores së tij dhe i hapi.- Trans, Muslimi.

2. Hadithi i Ebu Hurejres: Nga Profeti (sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) se ka thënë : *Asnjëri  nuk jep nga sadakaja e tij e mire e  këndshme (e fituar hallall) dhe Allahu nuk pranon pervec se të mirën. Veçse i Gjithemëshirshmi e merrr atë me të djathtën e Tij...*  Trs Muslimi.

*6. الأذن El- edhenu  (dëgjim me vëmëndje).*
Argument është hadithi i Ebu Hurejres se Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) ka thënë: *Allahu i lartësuar nuk ka degjuar ndonjë gjë me aq vëmendeje saç  e dëgjon një profet kur e këndon Kuranin bukur dhe me zë të ngritur* Trans, Buhariu& Muslimi.

*7. الإرادة و المشيئة El-Irradetu & El- Meshietu (dëshira):*  jane dy cilësi fielije që kanë ardhur në shumë argumente të Kuranit dhe sunnetit. në dy ajetet që vijojne është përmendur (el-irrade):

* Dhe atë që dëshiron Allahu ta udhëzojë, Ai ia hap atij gjoksin për islamin. [ El-Enamë:125]
Sigurisht që Allahu urdhëron çfar dëshiron. [El-Maide:1]*

Në dy ajetet e mëposhtme është përmendur  el-meshietu;

*Por ju nuk mund të dëshironi, veçse po dëshiroi Allahu. [El- Insan:30]. Ti i jep mbretërim atij që dëshiron. [Ali Imran:26]

8. الاستهزاء بالكافرين  El- Istihzau bil kafirinë (tallja me kafirët).*  Është cilësi fielije  që nuk i pohohet Allahut në mënyrë absolute, por të kufizuar. Për të ditur se si i pohohet kjo cilësi Allahut, kthehu patjeter bazës së parë në cilësitë e Allahut të Lartësuar. 

Allahu ka thënë: *Ndërsa kur takohen me ata që besojnë, u thonë: ne besojmë,por kur janë vetëm me shejtanët e tyre, thonë Në të vërtetë ne jemi me ju, në të vërtetë ne vetëm talleshim. Allahu tallet me ta dhe vetëm ua shton më shumë të këqiat që të sorollaten verbërisht. [El-Bekare:14-15]


9. الاستواء على العرش El-Isteua (lartesimi, ngritja  mbi arsh).*

Kjo është një cilësi fielije që ka ardhur në 7 ajete në Kuran dhe në disa hadithe të Profetit (sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem).

Ajetet Kuranore ku është permendur kjo cilesi: 

*I Gjithëmëshirshmi u ngrit lart mbi Arsh. [Ta ha:5]
Pastaj Ai u ngrit lart mbi Arsh (Fronin e Tij madhështor) [El- Arafë:54,  Junus:3,  Rrad:2,  Furkanë:59, Es- Sexhde:4,  El-hadidë:4]*

Nga sunneti kemi hadithin e Ebu hurejrës se Profeti (sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) e mori per dore dhe i tha: *o Ebu Hurejra,  vërtetë Allahu i krijoi qiejt dhe tokën dhe çdo gjë që gjendet ndërmjet tyre në gjashtë ditë dhe pastaj u ngrit mbi Arsh në ditën e shtatë.*- trs En- Nesaiu dhe Albani ka thënë  se isnadi  (zinxhiri i transmetimit) i tij është i mirë.

Buhariu ka transmetur nga Muxhahidi që *isteua* do të thotë: *u ngrit lart mbi arsh.* Në lidhje me këtë transmetim Albani thotë: Kjo thënie është kundërpërgjigje ndaj disa shkrimtarëve bashkekohore të cilët i çorirentojnë dhe mashtrojnë njerëzit duke ju thënë se selefet nuk kanë folur rreth ajeteve dhe cilësive dhe nuk i kanë komentuar ato absolutisht.
Sipas tyre  selefet vetem i lexuan pa u thelluar në meditimin dhe në kuptimin e tyre. Kjo është ideja e *tefuidit-* që e ka hedhur poshte Ibn Tejmije në librat e tij.
Është ë vertetë se selefët nuk i kanë komentuar  me komente te shoqëruara me përngjasim dhe përshkrim të formës madje këtë e kanë ndaluar rreptësisht siç ka ardhur nga Imam Maliku dhe të tjerë.

El- lalekaj-ju në es- Sunneh ka transmetuar nga Bishër  Ibn Umer  (i cili është  thikatun-i besueshëm dhe ka vdekur në vitin e 207 të hixhrit) se ka thënë: kam degjuar më shumë se një nga  mufesirët ( komemtatorët e Kuranit) duke thënë: *mëshiruesi Isteua mbi arsh*. Që do të thotë: *U ngrit mbi arsh.

Shtojcë:*

Arshi është krijesa më e madhe që e ka krijuar Allahu i Lartësuar e ka përmendur në shumë vende në Kuransi p.sh. në fjalën e Tij :* "Zotëruesi i Arshit të lavdishëm." [Buruxh: 15]* dhe në fjalën e Tij: *"Dhe melekët do të jenë në anën e Tij dhe tetë melekë atë ditë dotë mbartin lart Arshin e Zotit tënd."..." [El-Hakkah: 17]*  

Po ashtu edhe Profeti e ka përmendur në hadithe të sakta si p.sh. hadithi në sahihun e Buharit: *Kur ti kërkoni Allahut xhenetin i kërkoni Atij xhenetin Elfirdeus, sepse ai është më i larti xhenet dhe më i mesmi xhenet, mbi të gjendet Arshi i të Gjithmëshirshmit.*

Nuk është e vërtetë që të interpretohet Arshi si diçka që nënkkupton pushtetin e Allahut, sepse nëse do të ishte kështu si do të komentohet fjala e Allahut: *Dhe melektë do të jene në anët e atij; dhe tetë melëkë atë ditë do të mbartin lart  Arshin e Zotit tënd. [El-Hakkah: 17]*  dhe fjala e Tij: *Dhe Arshi ishte mbi ujë. [Hud: 7].* A mund të thuhet që atë ditë pushtetin e Tij do ta mbajnë tetë melekë?! A mund të thuhet që pushteti i Tij ishte mbi ujë?! A mund ta bëjë këtë interpretim ai që arsyeton dhe e din çfarë thotë? 
Është e rëndësishme të dijë çdo njeri që Allahu nuk e ka krijuar Arshin (fronin) dhe nuk është lartësuar mbi të sepse ka nevojë për të apo sepse Arshi e mban Atë,apo se Arshi e kufizon. Të gjitha këto janë imagjinata të pasakta. Ato mund të përfytyrohen në të drejtën e njeriut sepse ka nevoj për fron ndërsa Allahu është i përkryer nuk ka nevojë për asgjë. Ai ka thënë në Kuran: *"Vërtet Allahu nuk ka nevojë për asgjë prej gjithësisë." [Al-Imran: 97]*

Madje Arshi dhe të gjitha krijesat kanë nevojë që ti mbajë Allahu. Imam Tahaui ka thënë: *Allahu nuk ka nevojë për Arshin dhe për asgjë tjetër përve tij. Ai e ka përfshirë çdo gjë dhe është mbi çdo gjë  dhe asgjë nuk mundet ta përfshijë Allahun.*

Si përfundim Allahu nuk është i lartësuar mbi Arsh se ka nevojë për të, por është lartësuar për urtësinë që i di Ai vetë.

*Vërejtje:*

Në lidhje me fjalën e Allahut:* Ai është i cili krijoi për ju gjithçka në tokë pastaj Ai Isteua ila (u ngrit lart mbi) qiell. [El bekare]* do të bëjmë dy sqarime:

*I pari:* Në komentin e fjalës isteua ila nga dijetarët e selefëve janë transmetuar dy komente:

*Komenti i parë:*  U ngrit lart mbi qiell. Ky është transmetuar nga shumica e tyre. 

*Komenti i dytë:* Synoi krijimin e qiellit. Këtë koment e ka përmendur Ibnu kethiri në tefsirin e tij. Megjithëse komenti i parë është më i saktë sikur që ka thënë Ibnu Tejmije, komenti i dytë nuk do të  thotë që është ndryshuar kuptimi i drejtpërdrejtë i tekstit të cilësive të Allahut sepse para fjalës isteua është përmendur parafjala ila e cila e bën kuptimin: synoi të pranueshëm dhe të përshtatshëm.  Dijetarët e selefëve që kanë dhënë këtë komentim për këtë arsye e kanë dhënë. Atyre nuk u shkonte ndër mend se kuptimi i drejtperdrejtë i teksteve të cilësive tregon për përngjasim prandaj ta interpretonin siç mendojnë të humburit! Këta dijetarë mëgjithëse për këtë ajet dhanë këtë koment besojnë që Allahu është mbi Arsh, kjo tregon që qëllimi i tyre nuk ka qënë ai që e mendojnë të humburit.

*I dyti:* Allahu i lartësuar para se të krijonte krijesat dhe ndër to edhe Arshi ka qënë në lartësi, sepse lartësia është dhatij-jeh (e përherëshme, e pa shkëpuetshme) kështu që pas krijimit të Arshit u Lartësua mbi të me një Lartësi e cila cilësohet e veçantë. Kjo është përgjigjia që i jepet atij që mendon se lartësia e përherëshme bie në kundërshtim me lartësimin mbi Arsh. [Marrë nga Mexhmuul fetaua] 	

*10.  الأسف  El- Esefu  Zemërimi.*
Kjo është prej cilesive fielije të permendura në Kuran. Allahu ka thënë: *Kështu kur ata na zemëruan Ne i ndëshkuam dhe i mbytem që të gjithë bashkë. [-Ez-Zuhruf:55]

11. الأصابع El- Esabiu. (gishtërinjtë)-* janë prej cilësive dhatij-je, khaberije që janë përmendur në hadithe të sakta.

Hadithi:1
Trans, Abdull-llah Ibn Amer  Ibn El- Ass i cili thotë:  Kam dëgjuar të Dërguarin e Allahut duke thënë: *Vërtet zemrat e bijve të Ademit të gjitha janë ndërmjet dy gishtërinjve  prej gishtërinjve të Gjithemëshirshmit si një zemër e vetme, dhe Ai i rrotullon ato si të dëshirojë.* Trs. Muslimi.

Ka thënë Ibn Uthejmini: Ehli sunneti e besojnë kuptimin e drejpërdrejtë të këtij hadithi dhe thonë: Allahu ka gishtërinj real  dhe ia atribuojnë Atij ashtu siç ia ka atribuar Profeti (sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) .

Të qënurit e zemrave ndermejt dy gishtave prej tyre nuk tregon  që janë të prekshëm ndermjet tyre  në mënyrë që të thuhej se hadithi është shkak iluzioni (perceptim të shtrembëruar) për panteizëm, prandaj duhet të ndryshojmë kuptimin e drejtpërdrejtë dhe ti japim një kuptim tjetër. Kjo sepse ne shprehemi që retë janë ndermjet qiellit dhe tokës megjithese nuk prekin as qiellin e as tokën. Gjithashtu thuhet: hëna mes Mekës dhe Medinës megjithese ndërmejt hënës  dhe  mekës dhe  Medines ka  largësi të madhe.
Atëherë zemrat e bijve të Ademit jane ndermjet dy gishterinjeve prej gishterinjve të të Gjithemëshirshmit dhe kjo nuk tregon per prekje, unifikim apo panteizëm.

Hadithi:2
Trs Abdullah ibn Mesudi se nje grua cifute erdhi tek Profeti (sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) dhe i tha: *O Muhamed  vërtet Allahu i mban (kap) qiejt me një gisht, tokat me një gisht, malet me një gisht, pemët me një gisht, krijesat me një gisht, pastaj thotë: Unë jam Sunduesi. Profeti (sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem)  qeshi aq sa iu duken  dhëmballët e tij pastaj lexoi  fjalën e Allahut: Ata nuk e vlerësuan madhërinë e Allahut ashtu siç i takon që të vlerësohet.  [Ez- Zummer:67.]*

Në një trans, tjeter ka ardhur se Profeti (sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) qeshi në shenjë habie dhe vërtetimi (konfirmimi) të fjalëve të saj. Trans, Buhariu dhe Muslimi.

El-Begaui në Sherhu sunneh  pas përmendjes së hadithit  të kaluar ka thënë: Gishti i përmedur në hadith  është cilësi prej cilësive të Allahut dhe po kështu edhe të gjitha cilesitë e tjera që kanë ardhur në Kuran dhe sunnet, si nefsi, fytyra, syri dora, këmba, ardhja, zbritja ne qiellin e dynjasë, lartësimi, (isteua) mbi Arsh, qeshja dhe gëzimi.
Ibn Kutejbe pasi ka konfirmuar besimin e ehli sunnetit  në pohimin e këtyre cilësive ka thënë: Nuk themi: gisht si gishtërinjtë tanë e as dora si dora ynë, sepse cilësitë e Allahut nuk u përgjajnë cilesive tona.

*12.  الأمرEl- Emru- (urdherimi, komandimi)-*  urdhëri është një cilësi e Allahut siç ka thënë Allahu në Kuran: *padyshim që i Tij është krijimi, urdhërimi e komandimi [ El- Arafë:54]*

Gjithashtu ka thënë: *Sigurisht që urdhri i Tij kur Ai do një gjë, është vetëm se Ai ti thotë asaj; Bëhu! dhe ajo bëhet. [Jasin:82]*
Ebul hasen el- Eshari ka thënë: Të gjithë dijetarët  e selefëve besojne që urdheri dhe fjala e Tij janë cilësi të Tij të pakrijuara.

Duhet të kemi parasysh se jo gjithmonë kur permedet fjala emër- (urdhër) në Kuran dhe sunnet, i dedikuar Allahut, është cilësi e Tij, sepse ka raste që me fjalen urdher synohet përsosja e urdhërit të Allahut dhe jo vetë urdhëri i Allahut. Pasoja e urdhërit  është e krijuar me urdherin e Tij, ndërsa urdhëri është cilësi e tij, ashtu sikurse edhe mëshira është cilësi e Allahut, por ka  raste që pasojave të mëshirës u  thuhet mëshirë.
Për më gjerë shiko në Mexhmua  Fetua - të ibn Tejmijes 6/17.

* 13. الإمساك El- Imsak ( kapja,mbajtja).*
Allahu mban qiejt dhe tokën dhe krijesat e tjera në atë mënyrë që i përshtatet Madhështisë  së Tij.
Arg, është fjalë e Allahut ne Kuran: *Sigurisht që Allahu i mban qiejt dhe tokën që të mos shkëputen( lëvizin) nga vendet e tyre.- [El- Fatir :41]*
Si dhe hadithi i Abdullah Ibn Mesudit që e përmendëm si argument, për gishtërinjntë.

*14.الأنامل El-Enamilu- ( majat e gishtërinjve)* - janë cilësi dhatij-jeh- khaberije, të permendura në hadithe të sakta. TrsMuadh ibn Xhebel i cili thotë: Një ditë në kohën  e sabahut, Profeti (sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) nuk doli  për të falur namazin e sabahut me ne derisa  gati sa nuk shikuam diellin. Atëherë ai doli me shpejtësi. U thirri kameti dhe Profeti (sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) e fali namazin duke e shkurtuar shumë, ndryshe nga çfarë vepronte vazhdimisht, pastaj kur dha selam u kthye nga ne thirri me zërin e tij; qëndroni në rreshtat tuaj ashtu siç jeni dhe tha: Do tju lajmeroj per arsyen që më  pengoi të dilja herët në këtë mëngjes. Unë u çova natën, mora abdes dhe u fala, aq sa më ishte caktuar për të falur. Në namaz u përgjuma, derisa  përgjumesia më mundi, atëherë papritur  shikova Zotin tim të Lartesuar ne formën më të bukur e më të perkryer dhe më tha: O Muhamed. Thashë: të përgjigjem o Zoti im. Tha: Për çfarë gjëje debaton paria më e lartë?  I Thashë: Nuk e di o Zoti im.
 Allahu e përsëriti tre herë , pastaj propfeti tha:  Atëherë e shikova të vendosë shuplakën( pëllëmbën e dorës ndërmjet dy  shpatullave të mia derisa e ndjeva të ftohtin e majave të gishtërinjve të Tij.( el-emamil), në kraharorin tim .Mu shfaq çdo gjë dhe unë e njoha .( ka ardhur në një trans, tjetër: dhe mësova çdo gjë në qiell dhe në tokë,  në një tjetër ka ardhur: çdo gjë ndërmejt lindjes dhe perëndimit.) për çfarë debatonte paria e lartë. Pastaj më tha: O Muhamed: I thashë: të përgjigjem o Zoti im. Tha:  për çfarë gjëje debaton paria më e lartë?- thashë: Në punët që fshijnë gjynahet. Tha: kush janë ato?- I thashë:  Ecja e këmbëve  për në xhemate, ulja në xhamia pas namazit dhe përkryerja e abdesit në të ftohtin e madh, tha: po  pastaj për çfarë?- Thashë: për ushqimin e të varfërve, butësinë në fjalë dhe namazin natën kur njerëzit jane në gjumë. Më tha: kërko. I thashë: O Allah  të kërkoj që të më mundesosh veprimin e punëve të mira, largimin nga punët e keqija, të kem dashuri për të varfërit, që të më falësh mua dhe të më mëshirosh dhe nëse dëshiron ta sprovosh një popull me humbje  ose ndeshkim ma merr shpirtin mua pa u prekur nga kjo sprovë. Të kërkoj të më bësh që të të dua Ty (ose kuptimi është: të më duash), të dua atë që të don ty, dhe të dua punën që të afron në dashurinë tënde. Profeti (sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) në fund tha: Kjo ëndërr është e vërtetë (sepse ëndërrat e profetëve janë shpallje), mësojeni atë përmedësh dhe mësojeni kuptimin e saj. Trans, Amedi, Tirmidhiu Ibnu Hurejme, Ibn Ebi Asim. Tirmidhiu ka thënë: hadithi është i sakte e i mire, kam pyetur Muhamed ibn Ismailë el- Bukharin për të dhe më tha se është i saktë. Prej dijetarëve që e kanë saktësuar këtë hadith është: Ibn Tejmije, Ahmed Shakir dhe Albani.

*15. الانتقام من المجرمينEl- Intikamu. (hakmarrja ndaj kriminelëve)-* Kjo është një cilësi fielije. Ajo i atribuohet  Atij ashtu siç i përshtatet madhështisë së Tij. Allahu i ka thënë në Kuran: *Sigusisht që ne do të hakmerremi ndaj kriminelëve.- [Ess- Sexhde:22.]*

*16. بديع السماوات والارض bedius- semauati uel- erd- (Krijuesi, shpikësi i qiejve dhe i tokës në kulmin e bukurisë, perkryerjes dhe në një sistem të mahnitshëm, të përsosur).*

Allahu ka thënë në Kuran:* Krijuesi, shpikësi i qiejve dhe i tokës kur ai vendos  për një gjë, vetëm i thotë: bëhu! dhe ajo bëhet. [Bekare:117]*-

*17.  البركة والتبارك El berekatu& Et- tebaruku.
El Bereke  do të thotë: bereqeti-mirësia.* Ndërsa  tebarekell-llahu do të thotë: I bekuar është Allahu, gjithë bereqet dhe mirësi, prandaj dijetarët  kanë thënë që :  et-tebaruku-  nënëkupton se e gjithë mirësia dhe bereqeti vjen nga Allahu. Disa dijetarë kanë thënë se kuptimi i tebaruk- është Allahu është i Lartësuari me madhështi. Arg, për këtë cilësi është fjala e Allahut:* Mëshira e Allahut dhe bekimet e Tij qofshin mbi ju o familja e (Ibrahimit)- [Hud:73]*
Ndërsa për cilësinë tebarruku argument është fjala e Allahut në Kuran: *I bekuar, gjithë mirësi dhe bereqet është ai  në dorë të të Cilit është mbisundimi, dhe ai është i Gjithëfuqishëm për të bërë çdo gjë.- [Mulk:1]*Mjafton si argument për këto dy cilësi përshëndetja islame: Es-selamu alejkum ue rahmetullahi ue berekatuhu.(paqja, meshira dhe bereqetet e Allahut qofshin mbi ju).
Ibnul kajjimi në bedaiul feuajid ka thënë: ndërsa cilësia tebareke është cilësi e veçantë   e Tij ashtu siç ia ka atribuar vetes së Tij.


*18. البشبشة El- beshbeshetu- gëzimi i plotë).*  Argument është hadithi i Ebu Hurejres se Profeti (sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) ka thënë: Nuk shkon ndonjë burrë vazhdimisht në xhami, dhe të qëndrojë në të perveç se Allahu gëzohet me ardhjene e tij në xhami (sa herë që vjen), ashtu sikurse gëzohet familaja e udhëtarit (kurbetit) kur vjen kurbetqari dhe takohen me të.- trans, ibn maxheh, Ahmedi etj.- Albani thotë se hadithi është i saktë.

Grupet e humbura kur përballen me hadithe të tilla të sakta  përpiqen ti keqinterpretojnë sikur që i ka orientuar  një ndër të parët e tyre: ka thënë imam Ed-darimi: jemi informaur se disa shokë të Bishër el merisit i thanë atij: Si vepron me këto senede të mira të cilat i përdorin si argument për tiu kundervënë ideve tona si për shëmbull: hadithet që transmeton Sufjan nga Mensur,  nga Eh Zuhri dhe ky i fundit nga salim ose hadithet që i transmeton Ejubi nga Ibn Sirinë ose ammer ibnu Dinnari nga Xhabiri e  të tjerë senede. El Merisi tha: mos i refuzoni senedet sepse demaskoheni, por mashtrojini, çorientojini me anë të tevilit (keqinterpretimit). Në këtë mënyrë i keni refuzuar me butësi.

*19. البغض  El Bugdu-( urrejtja)-*  është ciëlsi fielije, e përmendur në hadithe të sakta : prej ketyre haditheve janë dy hadithet që vijojnë:

1.	Trans, Ebu Hurejra i cili thotë: Ka thënë i derguari i Allahut: vërtet Allahu kur e do një rob, thërret Xhibrilin dhe i thotë: Vërtet Unë e dua filanin prandaj duaje, atëherë e don atë xhibrili, pastaj thërret në qiell dhe thotë: Vërtet Allahu e do filanin prandaj duajeni atë.Atëherë  e duan banoret e qiellit, pastaj ai bëhet i pranueshëm edhe në tokë. Ndërsa kur Allahu e urren një rob e thërret  xhibrilin dhe i thotë: Vërtet Unë e urrej filanin prandaj urreje edhe ti, atëherë xhibrili  e urren pastaj thërret ndër banorët e qiellit: Vërtet Allahu e urren filanin prandaj urrejeni atë, atëherë atë e urrejnë banorët e qiellit dhe si rrjedhojë e urrejnë njerëzit në tokë. Trans, Muslimi.

2.	Transmeton Ebu Hurejra se Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) ka thënë:Pjesët më të dashura të vendeve tek Allahu janë xhamitë, dhe pjesët me të urryera  të vendeve tek Allahu janë pazaret.- Trans. Muslimi.
Ibnul Kajjimi ka thënë: vërtet cilësitë që Allahu ia ka atribuar vetes së Tij si : dashuria, kënaqësia, zemërimi, gëzimi dhe urrejtja janë prej cilësive më të madherishme.

*20. البقاء El- bekau- ( perjetësia, pavdekësia),* është cilesi dhatije, e veçantë vetëm për Allahun. Allahu ka thënë:*Ndërsa do të mbetet për gjithmonë fytyra e Zotit tënd gjithë madhështi e lavdi.[Err- rrahman:27]*

*21.  التردد Et- terred-dudu- ngurrimi, hezitimi  ngurimi*   në të drejtën e  Allahut do të thotë: që të jetë një gjë e dëshiruar për tu bërë nga njëra anë dhe e urrejtur nga ana tjetër, megjithëse patjetër do të bëhet ajo që dëshiron Allahu.
Kjo cilësi është fielije, ajo i pohohet Allahut ashtu sic i përshattet madhështisë së Tij dhe nuk i përngjan ngurrimit të krijesave.
Argumentet per këtë cilësi është hadithi i Ebu hurejres i cili thotë; Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) ka thënë: Vërtet Allahu ka thënë: *Kush armiqson një të dashur timin Unë e kam paralajmeruar per luftë. Robi Im nuk afrohet tek unë me dicka më të dashur tek unë se sa ato që Une ia  kam bërë farz, e ai vazhdon të kërkojë afrimin tek Unë me anë të nafileve që i vepron derisa ta dua, dhe kur Unë e  dua atëherë bëhem të dëgjuarit e tij me të cilin dëgjon, të shikuarit e tij me të cilin shikon, dora e tij më të cilen kap, mësyn dhe vepron, dhe këmba e tij me të ciëen ecën. Nëqoftëse do të kërkojeë prej meje, unë do ti jap atë që kërkon, dhe nëse kërkon që ta mbroj, unë do ta mbroj.  Nuk kam ngurruar ne ndonjë gjë që do të bëj si ngurrimi në kapjen e shpirtit të besimtarit: ai e urren vdejejn dhe Unë e urrej t`ia bëj atë që është e keqe, e dëmshme.-* trs Buhariu.

Kuptimi i drejtpërdrejtë i fjalës së tij në hadith:  bëhem të dëgjuarit e tij me të cilin dëgjon.  është që Allahu e drejton, e orienton dhe i jep sukses këtij eulijaje.( besimtar të devotshëm), në të dëgjuarit e tij në të shikuarit e tij dhe në punën  e tij në mënyrë që të gjitha gjerat që i arrin  ti njohë me të degjuarit dhe të shikuarit dhe të gjitha punet që i bën me dorë dhe me këmbë të jenë të gjitha sinqerisht vetëm për Allahun dhe në përpue thshmeri me sheriatin e tij.
Për dy arsye kuptimi kuptimi i drejtpërdrejtë është ai që e përmendëm më lart.

1.	Sepse Allahu ka thënë: ai vazhdon të kërkojë afrimin tek Unë me anë të nafileve derisa ta dua dhe në fund të hadithit ka thënë: nëse do të këkoje prej Meje  Unë do t`ia jap atë që këkon dhe nëse më kërkon ta mbroj, Unë do ta mbroj.)
Në këto dy fragmente Allahu ka theksuar se ka rob dhe të adhuruar, synues që kerkon të afrohet  dhe të synuar për tiu afruar me ibadet, dashurues dhe të dashur, kerkues,  dhe të kërkuar, kërkues mbrojtjeje dhe mbrojtës, lutës dhe të lutur.Të gjitha këto tregojnë për dy qënie të ndara, të shkëputura dhe të ndryshme nga njëra tjetra. Ato tregojnë se është e pamundur që njëra prej tyre të jetë atribut i tjetrës ose një pjesë prej pjesëve të saj.

2.  Të dëgjuarit e eulijasë, të shikuarit e tij, dora e tij, këmba e tij, të gjitha janë atribute të krijesës që është krijuar, pasi nuk ekzistonte. Asnjë  i mençur nuk mund të kuptojë që Krijuesi i pafillim të jetë të dëgjuarit, të shikuarit, dora dhe këmba e një krijese, madje kjo është diçka  që njeriu neveritet ta përfytyrojë.
Komenti që e permendem më lart është transmetuar nga selefet dhe siç e pamë, ai është kuptimi  drejtpërdrejtë i hadithit, kështu që nuk kemi të bëjmë  as me   teuil (interpretim dhe as me ndryshim  të kuptimit të drejtpërdrejtë të hadithit. 
Në lidhje me fragmentet e fundit ku është permendur ngurrimi është pyetur Ibn Tejmija dhe në El- Fetua Mexhmua  është përgjigjur : Ky është një hadith i lartë. Ai është hadithi më i lartë në pershkrimin e cilesive të euliajve. Disa njerëz e kanë refuazuar fragmetin ku përmendet në të ngurrimi  dhe kanë thënë: ngurrimi nuk është cilësi e Allahut sepse është prej cilësive të atyre që nuk njohin përfundimet e punëve. Allahu di çdo gjë, prandaj kjo nuk mund të jetë cilësi e tij, por e vërteta është se: fjala e të Dërguarit të Allahut është e drejtë dhe asnjëri nuk është më i ditur rreth Allahut sesa i dërguari i Tij dhe as më i sinqertë në këshillimin e ummetit dhe as  më i aftë për tu shprehur si ai. Perderisa është keshtu atëherë ai që e refuzon fjalën e tij është ndër njerëzit më të  paditur dhe më të humbur dhe më të paedukuar. Duhet të edukohen dhe të merren masa ndëshkuese ndaj tyre. Është detyrë të mbrohet fjala e Profetit (sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) nga mendimet e kota dhe besimet e prishura. Kjo që kanë kuptuar ata prej hadithit është e pasaktë sepse lëkundja dhe ngurrimi lind tek krijesat si rrjedhojë e mosnjohjes së perfundimit të punëve. Ndësa cilësitë  që Allahu ia ka atribuar Vetes se Tij nuk jane si cilësitë  e krijesave të Tij. Allahut nuk i përngjason  asgjë as në qënien e Tij dhe as  në atributet e tij dhe as në veprat e tij. Pastaj thënia e tyre: që ngurrimi lind nga mosnjohja përfundimit se si do jetë dhe për këtë arsye nganjëherë hezitojmë ta bëjmë për shkak të përplasjes së interesave dhe dëmeve në të. Dëshirojmë të veprojmë për arsye të dobisë dhe interesit që realizohet me të dhe e urrejmë veprimin për arsye të dëmit  që shkaktohet. Pra jo për arsye se nuk e njeh përfundimin, por për arsye se e dëshiron nga njëra anë dhe e urren nga ana tjetër.

Si për shëmbull: I sëmuri i dëshiron ilaçet për interesin e shërimit dhe të shëndetit dhe i urren ato për shkak i bën robi të cilat i urren nefsi janë të tilla,prandaj Profeti (sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) ka thënë në hadithin e saktë: Zjarri është i rrethuar me epshe, dhe dëshira dhe se xheneti është i rrethuar me gjëra të urryera- Allahu  ka thënë në Kuran: *Lufta është bërë detyrim për ju (xhihadi) megjithëse ju nuk e pëlqeni atë.- [El Bekare:216]*Duke marrë parasysh arsyen e dytë të lindjes së ngurrimit del në pah kuptimi i tij në këtë hadith. Robi u bë i dashur tek  Allahu  fillimisht me veprimin e farzeve të cilat i don Allahu, pastaj me përpjekjet e tij për të vepruar nafilet që i do Allahu dhe e don vepruesin e tyre.

Allahu  e urren atë që e dëshpëron robin e Tij dhe të dashurin  e  Tij, vdekja është një gjë e keqe për robin prandaj Allahu e urren atë, por për arsye që ajo është caktuar, Ai e dëshiron dhe ajo patjetër do të ndodhë. Pra Allahu e dëshiron vdekjen  e të dashurit të Tij, sepse është diçka e shkruar, nga ana tjeter ai e urren sepse është diçka e keqe dhe dëshpëruese, për robin e tij. Si rjedhojë Allahu e dëshiron vdekjen e  besimtarit të devotshëm nga njëra anë dhe e urren nga ana tjetër. Ky është realiteti i ngurimit në të drejten e  Allahut ashtu siç është përmendur në këtë hadith.

*22. الترك Et- terrku- lënia.* Kjo është cilësi e përmendur në Kuran. Allahu ka thënë :*Kjo ngjason si me atë që ndezi zjarrin dhe pasi  ai ndriçoi gjithëandej rreth tij, Allahu ua mori dritën dhe i la në errësirë.(Kështuqë ata nuk mund të shihnin. [El- Bekare;17]*

*23. التقرب و القرب و الدنو  Et- tekarrub-bu. El- Kurrbu dhe Ed- dunuvu ( afrimi dhe afërsia ndaj krijesave që dëshiron Allahu tu afrohet ).*

Këto cilësi janë  përmendur  në Kuran dhe sunnet.
El- Karrib është prej emrave të bukur të Allahut  që merret prej tij cilesia: el- kurrb ( afërsia). Allahu ka thënë: *Dhe kur robërit e mi të pyesin ty për Mua,atëherë përgjigju atyre; Vërtetë Unë jam afër tyre, Unë u përgjigjem duave të lutësit kur ai më drejtohet mua me lutje. [El bekarre:186]*

Trans.  Ebu Hurejra i cili thotë: ka thënë profeti : *Allahu  thotë Unë jam i Fuqishëm që të veproj ndaj robit Tim, atë që ai mendon se Unë do të veproj ndaj tij. Unë jam me të kur më përmend Mua, nëse do të më përmende në veten e tij ( fshehurazi jo në publik) Unë e përmend në vetveten time dhe nëse do të më përmendë në një grup, Unë e përmend në një grup më të mirë se ata, dhe nëse më afrohet një pëllëmëbë do ti afrohem një krah,  nëse më afrohet një krah, unë do ti afrohem një pash dhe nëse do të më vijë duke ecur do ti vij duke ecur më shpejt dhe më me nxitim.( Herueleten)*- trs , Buhariu & Muslimi.

Gjithashtu trs, Aishja nga Profeti (sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) se ai ka thënë: Nuk ka ndonjë ditë në të ciën Allahu lëshon robër nga zjarri më shumë se sa ditën e  Arafatit, ai afrohet ndaj (robërve të tij), pastaj krenohet me ta tek melaiket dhe thotë:çfarë kanë dashur këta?- Trs  Muslimi.

Në këtë hadithë është përmendur Ed- Dunuvu ( afrimi).

Ehli sunneh uel xhamaah të cilët janë selefët dhe mbarë ehlul hadithi besojnë se Allahu është afër krijesave që dëshiron tu afrohet. Ky afrim është real ashtu siç i përshtatet madhërisë së Tij dhe megjithëse është afër ai është mbi arshin e Tij, i ndarë dhe i shkëputur nga krijesat e Tij. Ata besojnë se Allahu u afrohet krijesave që dëshiron tu afrohet realisht .

Përsa i përket  afërsisë së Allahut ndaj krijesave që dëshiron tu afrohet  duhet të kemi parasysh  keto gjëra që vijojne:

1.	Afërsia dhe afrimi i Allahut ndaj besimtarëve nuk do të thotë se Allahu ëshrtë në tokë, apo ai gjendet në vendin që është në të njeriu apo që ai është në çdo vend apo që ai është i trupëzuar dhe i përzier me krijesat, apo që ai është vetë krijesat siç besojnë panteistët. Të gjitha këto janë kufër  mosbesim, sepse Allahu është lart mbi të gjitha krijesat, i ndarë i shkëputur, jashtë krijesave siç tregojnë argumentet e prera dhe të padiskutueshme të cilat do ti përmendin në cilësitë e Allahut.

2.	Në të drejtën e Allahut duhet të bashkojmë ndërmjet të qënurit të  Tij mbi Arsh dhe afërsisë së Tij ndaj krijesave që dëshiron tu afrohet për arsye të madhërisë së tij. Shtat qiejtë në dorën e Tij janë si një farë mustarde në dorë e robit. Si të jetë e pamundur në të drejtën e Tij (kur kjo që e përmendëm është diçka nga madhëria eTij) që të jetë lart mbi Arshin e Tij dhe të afrohet nga krijesat e Tij që dëshiroh si të dëshirojë,duke qënë i lartësuar mbi arsh. Afërsia e Allahut ndaj krijesave që i don nuk e kontraditon  të qënurit e Tij mbi Arsh sepse cilësitë e Allahut nuk u përngjajnë cilësive të krijesave .Bashkimi ndërmjet këtyre dy cilësive në të drejtën e Tij është prej veçorive të Tij. Ai është i lartësuari në afërsinë e Tij dhe ësht i afërti në lartësinë e Tij.

3.	Në qoftëse ndonjërit i shkon ndër mend (në pohimin e këtyre cilësive) të imagjinojë se si është e mundur që të jetë mbi krijesat e Tij dhe tu afrohet atyre që dëshiron prej tyre, le ta dijë se kjo imagjinatë është gabim sepse ajo ka lindur nga krahasimi i Allahut me krijesat e Tij. Ky krahasim është i pasaktë sepse Allahut nuk i përngjan asgjë.

Ibnu Tejmije ka thënë ; përsa i përket afrimit të Allahut ndaj disave prej robërve të tij, këtë e pohojnë ata që pranojnë të atribuarit e Allahut me veprat e vullnetshme që ia ka atribuar vetes së Tij si : ardhja në ditën e gjykimit, zbritja, të lartësuarit mbi arsh e tjer, siç është besimi i dijetarëve të selefëve  dijetarëve të shquar të Islamit, Ehlul hadithit.
Thëniet dhe transmetimet  e tyre në lidhje me  këtë çështje janë të shkallës muteuatir.

Vërejtje:- Jo në çdo argument që Allahu ka përmendur në të afërsinë ndaj krijesave bëhet fjalë për afrimin e Tij realisht sepse ndoshta bëhet fjalë për afërsinë e melaikeve. Kjo varet nga konteksti, bashkërendimi dhe treguesit  në tekst. Ibnu Tejmije ka thënë: fakti që afërsia është një cilësi  e Tij reale nuk do të thotë se në çdo vend ku përmendet afërsia të bëhet fjalë për afërsinë e vetes së Tij.Kjo është prej gjërave që duhen studiuar në tekstin e  trs metuar, nëqoftëse tregon për afërsinë e Allahut, i japim këtë kuptim dhe nëse tregon për afërsinë e diçkaje tjetër i japim atë kuptim. 

Si shembull, për këtë që e  ka sqaruar Ibnu Tejmije po marrim dy ajete nga Kurani:
*1.	Sigurisht që Ne e kemi krijur njeriun dhe  Ne e dime se çfarë i pëshpërit atij vetvetja( nefsi i vet dhe ne jemi më afër atij se sa vena e qafës),. [Kaf:16/17]*

 Fjala  e Allahut ne ajetin:17 ( Mbani mend) se dy marrësit ( melekët shkrues) marrin ( shkruajnë veprat ) , tregon se bëhet fjalë për afrimin e dy melekëve që shkruajnë punët.

*2. Por Ne jemi më afër atij se sa ju, por ju nuk shikoni  - [El uakia :85 ].*

 Në këtë ajet bëhet fjalë për afërsinë e melaikeve, pikërisht për melekun e vdekjes dhe ndihmuesit e tij. Sepse ata që i afrohen njeriut në kohën e daljes së shpirtit janë melaiket siç ka thënë Allahu në Kuran : *Derisa kur ndonjërit prej jush ti afrohet vdekja, të Dërguarit Tanë (melekët e vdekjes) ia marrin shpirtin atij. Ata kurrë nuk janë të pakujdesshëm ndaj detyrës së tyre. [Elenam;61]* .Pastaj fjala e Allahut në fundin e ajetit, është argument i qartë që tregon për afërsinë e melaikeve, sepse i afruari është në të njëjtin vend  por nuk e shikojnë . Kjo e përcakton në mënyrë të padiskutueshme se qëllimi është afërsia e melaikeve,  sepse është e pamundur një gjë e tillë në të drejtën e Allahut.
 Arsyja që Allahu  afërsinë ia ka  dedikuar vetes së Tij, megjithëse bëhet fjalë për afërsinë e melaikeve është, se afërsia e tyre bëhet me urdhërin e Tij dhe ata janë ushtarët e Tij dhe të derguarit e Tij .
Si dy ajetet  e kaluara edhe në këtë ajet:* Kur ne ta lexojmë atë ty, atëherë ndiqe leximin e tij  .[El Kijame:18]*  nuk bëhet fjalë për Allahun. Këtu padyshim bëhet fjalë për xhibrilin, i cili i lexonte Kuranin Profetit ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem), por për arsye  se  e lexonte me urdhërin  e Allahut, ai ia dedikon leximin vetes së  Tij.
Për më gjerë rreth hadithit të Ebu Hurejres shiko cilësinë El- herueletu.

*24. الجلال El Xhelalu. ( Madhështia, lartësia)*

 Kjo është cilësi dhatije. Allahu i lartësuar ka thënë: *Ndërsa do të mbetet për gjithmonë fytyra e Zotit tënd gjithë madhështi e lavdi.[Err rrahman :27]*

*  Vërejtje:*

 El- Xhelil nuk është prej emrave të Allahut, megjithëse disa e kanë konsideruar të tillë sepse nuk ka ardhur si emër në ndonjë argument të saktë.

*25. الحب و المحبة  El- Hub-bu dhe El-mehabetu ( dashuria)* Ka thënë; Allahu në Kuran: *Bëni mirësi sepse vërtet Allahu i do mirëbërësit- [El bekare:195]*

*26. الحثو El Hathvu.( dhënia me të dy grushtat e dorës).*  Kjo është cilësi fielije  e përmendur në hadithë të saktë. Ka trs metuar  Ebi Umametu el Bahili se Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) ka thënë:  më ka premtuar Zoti im për të futur në xhenet nga ummeti im,  70.000 veta pa llogari dhe pa ndëshkim së bashku me çdo 1000 (prej tyre), do të ketë edhe 70.000 të tjerë dhe tre grushta prej grushtave te Zotit tim.- trs. Et-Tirmidhiu, Ibnu Maxheh, Ahmedi etj. Hadithi është përmedur në sahih sunen et- Termidhi.

*27. الحجزة والحقو El- Huxhzetu- El- haku`u ( Ija).*  

 Janë dy cilësidhatij-jehtë përmendura në hadithe te sakta. Trans meton Ahemdi me sened te mirë nga Ibnu Abazi  se Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) ka thënë: Vërtet farefisnia është një degë e kapur për Ijën  e të Gjithemëshirshmit.( rrahmanit), i Cili ( i Gjithemshirshmi) e ndihmon dhe i bën mirë atij që mban lidhej me farefisin ( i viziton, i ndihmon) dhe e ndërpret bamirësinë dhe ndihmën ndaj atij që ndërpritet nga farefisi. Në ketë hadith është përmendur cilësia el- huxhzetu.

Buhariu ka transmetuar nga  Ebu Hurejra se Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) ka thënë: Allahu i krijoi krijesat dhe pasi i përfundoi dhe i përsosi  u çua  farefisnia( err-rrahim), u kap për Ijën e të Gjithemëshirshmit. I Gjithëmëshirshmi i tha: Mos!     Farefisnia tha: këtu jam ngritur për tu mbështetur ty dhe për të këkruar mbrojtje dhe strehim tek Ti, prej atij që i ndërpret lidhjet farefisnore. Allahu i tha: A nuk kënaqesh që ti bëj  mirësi dhe  të ndihmoj atë që të viziton, që mban lidhje me ty dhe ta ndërpres ndihmen dhe bamirësinë nga ai që ndërpritet nga ty?- tha : Posi jo, o Zoti im. Atëherë Zoti tha; kjo do të jepet ty. Pastaj Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) tha; Lexoni nëse dëshironi: A do të bënit ju pabesi dhe të këqija në tokë dhe të cënonit lidhjet e afërsisë, po tu jepej sundimi? [Muhamed:22]

Në ketë hadith është permendur el  hakuu. Ibnu Tejmija ka thënë: Ky është një prej haditheve të cilësive, që dijetarët e selefëve për to tekstualisht kanë theksuar: besohen siç kanë ardhur. 

Një person pas leximit të hadithit të lartpërmedur në praninë e imam Ahmedit tha: Kam frike se mos ke bërë kufër. Imam Ahmedi  pasi i dëgjoi fjalët e tij tha për të: Ky është xhehmij. 

*28.	لحافظ El-Hafidh  Ruajtësi.*  Ka thënë Allahu në Kuran:
*"Allahu është Ruajtësi më i mirë." [Jusuf:64] 

29.  الحاسب El-Hasib  Llogaritësi.* Ka thënë Allahu në Kuran: *"Dhe jemi më se të Mjaftueshëm Ne si Llogaritës." [El-Enbija:47]

30.  الحفي El-Hafijj  Mirëpritësi, Shumëbamirës, Dashamirësi i Madh*.
Allahu ka thënë në Kuran: *"Se vërtetë që, Ai është për mua gjithnjë (Mirëpritës) Bamirës, Dashamirë." [Merjem: 47]

31. الحنان El- Hananu.( mëshira mirëdashja, dhembshuria, përdëllimi dhe dashuria)*   	Kjo është cilësi fielije e përmendur në Kuran dhe në hadithë të sakta. Allahu ka thënë : *O Jahja mbahu fort pas librit të parë ( Teuratit) .Ne i dhamë atij urtesi duke qënë akoma fëmijë dhe ( e bëmë ) atë të dashur të dhembshur, të mëshirshëm ndaj njerëzve si dashuri e mëshirë nga ne. E bëmë të pastër nga gjunahet  dhe ai qe i drejtë, i devothsëm.[ Mejrem:12/13]*

  Trs. Ebu Said el Hudri  i cili thotë : Kam dëgjuar Profetin ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) duke thënë: vendoset ura e siratit mbi zjarrin e xhehenemit, pastaj ndërmjetësojnë profetët për çdo njeri që ka dëshmuar sinqerisht se nuk ka të adhuruar  me të drejtë veç Allahut, dhe i nxjerrin nga zjarri, pastaj Allahu i përdëllen( i mëshiron) me mëshirën e  Tij,  ata që gjenden në të  dhe nuk le në të  asnjë rob që ka në zemrën e  tij sa një grimcë fare prej besimit  perveçse e nxjerr prej tij. - trs. Imam Ahmedi me insad te mire siç ka thënë Arnauti në recenzimin e senedit.
 El- hananu nuk  është emer i Allahut sepse nuk është përmedur në  hadithë të saktë si i tillë.

*32. الخداع لمن خادعه  Mashtrimi i atij që përpiqet që të mashtrojë Allahun ose besimatrët.*

 Kjo është cilësi fielije e cial nuk i atribuohet Allahut në mënyrë absolute, por i atribuohet vetëm në rastin kur është lavdërim dhe përkryerje  argument është fjala e Allahut në Kuran në :*Padyshim që hipokritët mundohen të mashtrojnë Allahun por është Allahu ai që i mashtron ata. [Nisa:142]


33. الخلة El Khuletu (dashuria e pastër, e madhe, miqësi e ngushtë).*

Kjo është cilësi fielije e përmendur në Kuran dhe në sunnet. Allahu  don dhe afron me dashuri të  madhe atë që dëshiron  dhe e urren atë  që e dëshiron. Ka thënë Allahu në Kuran*: Vërtet Allahu  e bëri Ibrahimin halil ( mik të ngushtë)- [En- Nisa:125]* Muslimi ka transmetuar në sahihun e tij, se Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) ka thënë: Vërtet  Allahu shokun tuaj e bëri khalil ( mik të ngushtë). Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) kishte për qëllim veten e tij.
34. الرؤية Err- rrujetu- ( shikimi)- Kjo është cilësidhatij-jehe përmendur në shumë argumente. Allahu i lartësuar ka thënë: *Ai u tha ; Mos u frikësoni padyshim që unë jam me ju të dy duke dëgjuar e shikuar çdo gjë. [ Taha:46]*

35. Të shikuarit e Allahut  nga besimtarët në botën e përtejme.
Ehli sunneh uel xhemaah besojnë që besimtarët do ta shikojnë Allahun me sy në botën e përtejme, këtë e tregojnë shumë argumente nga Kurani dhe sunneti.









*Argumentet e Kuranit:*

1-* Disa fytyra atë ditë do të shkëlqejnë (Nadireh) duke parë Zotin e tyre (Allahun) [El- Kijame:21/22]*

2*-Besimtarët në frone të larta duke parë [ Mutafifinë:35]* Fjala e tij në ajet* duke parë*- përfshin edhe shikimin e tyre tek Allahu sepse është e përgjithshme.

3. *Për ata të cilët punuan të mirën është më i miri ( xheneti) dhe për më tepër (shikimi tek Allahu)  [ Junus :26.]*

 Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) fjalën Zijade-( edhe më tepër) e ka komentuar që: është shikim tek Allahu siç ka ardhur në hadithin e  Suhejbit i cili thotë: Lexoi i Dërguari i Allahut këtë ajet: *Për ata të cilët punuan të mirën është më i miri ( xheneti) dhe për më tepër (shikimi tek Allahu)   [Junus:26]* 
Dhe tha:  *"Kur të futen banorët e xhenetit ne xhenet dhe banorët e zjarrit në zjarr thërret një thirrës: O banorët e xhenetit ! vërtet për ju është një premtim tek Allahu që dëshiron tua plotësojë.thonë : cili është ai?- A nuk na i ka rënduar peshoret (me të mira, a nuk na i ka zbardhur fytyrat, a nuk na ka futur në xhenet, a nuk na ka ruajtur nga zjarri?), atëherë Allahu e zbulon perden  dhe ata  e shikojnë. Allahu nuk u jep atyre ndonjë gjë më të dashur për ata se sa shikimi tek Ai.* Kjo është;  ez-zijade- trs. Muslimi.

4- *Atje ata do të kenë çfarë të duan dhe ne kemi (mbi këtë)  më tepër.( për ta: shikimin tek Allahu).[Kaf:35.]*

5- *Sigurisht që kafirët do të pengohen nga të shikuarit e Zotit të tyre atë ditë [El Mutafifinë:15]*

Imam Shafiu ka thënë: Përderisa kafirë pengohen nga shikimi i Allahut për shkak se Ai është i hidhëruar prej tyre. Kjo tregon se besimtarët e shikojnë, sepse Allahu është i Kënaqur prej tyre. 
Z-zxhaxh ka thënë:  Ky ajet është argument që besimtarët e shikojnë Allahun në Ahiret, sepse sikur të mos ishte kështu, atëhere ky ajet nuk do të kishte dobi.

*Argumentet e sunnetit.*

1-  Trs , Xheriri i cili thotë: "Ishim të ulur me Profetin ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) në  natën e 14, ai shikoi hënën  ( të plotë ) dhe tha: Vërtet ju do ta shikoni Zotin tuaj siç shikoni hënën, nuk do të hasni mbipopullim (padrejtësi, dëmtim), prandaj nëse është e mundur  që të përgatiteni për namazin para lindjes së diellit dhe para perëndimit të tij dhe të evitoni shkaqet që pengojnë nga falja e tyre si gjumi dhe ( preokupimet), veproni. Pastaj Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem)  lexoi ajetin e Kuranit: "Bën durim pra për gjithçka që ata thonë dhe lartëso Lavditë e Zotit tënd para lindjes së diellit dhe para perëndimit". [Kaf:39] Trs , Buhariu& Muslimi


2-  Trs. Ebu Hurejra se disa njerëz thanë: O i derguari i Allahut a  e shikojmë Zotin tonë diten e  Gjykimit?- Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) tha: A hasni dëmtim( vështirësi prej mbipopullimit, dyndjes së njerëzve ) në shikimin e hënes së plotë?- I thanë : Jo o i derguari i Allahut. Ai u tha: A hasni dëmtim dhe vështirësi në shikimin e diellit  kur ndermjet jush dhe ndërmjet tij nuk ka re?- thanë: Jo. Ai u tha: Ju kështu do ta shikoni Zotin tuaj.-Trs. Buhariu & Muslimi.

 	Dijetarët kanë thënë se hadithet e trs metuara nga Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) dhe shokët e tij në lidhje me shikimin e Allahut në botën e përtejme janë muteuatir.
Ata i kanë trasmetuar autorët e librave të sakta të hadithit  të mesanidëve dhe të  suneneve.Përafërsisht hadithet e të shikuarit të Allahut  nga besimtaret i kanë  transmetuar  30 sahabë. Ai që përvetëson njohjen e  tyre bindet në mënyrë të prerë se Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) i ka thënë: 
 	Në hadithet e lartpërmendura nuk është përngjasuar Allahu me diellin dhe hënën  por është përngjasuar shikimi i muslimanit tek Allahu në botën e përtejme me shikimin e tij tek hëna në dynja, pra është përngjasuar shikimi me shikimin dhe jo i shikuari me të shikuarin.

----------


## forum126

*Disa dilema  të grupeve të humbura në lidhje me këtë çështje.

Dilema e parë:*

Kanë marrë për argument  fjalën e Allahut: *(Musai ) tha ; O Zoti im! Mu shfaq që të  shoh ty hapur. Allahu tha: Ti nuk do të më shikosh Mua, por shiko malin, nëse ai do të mundet të qëndrojë në vendin e Tij, atëherë ti do të më shohësh mua.  [El- Arafë:143]*

 Kanë thënë: Ky ajet tregon se  Allahu nuk do të shikohet.

* Përgjigjia:* Ky ajet nuk tregon se Allahu nuk do të shikohet në botën e përtejme por përkundrazi ai tregon se Allahu do të  shikohet, pra ai është argument kundra tyre për arsyet që vijojnë:

a.  Nuk është e drejtë që të mendohet se Musa i ka kërkuar Allahut diçka që është e pamundur të ndodhë, sepse ai është i derguari i Allahut dhe Allahu atij i ka folur me fjalë. Ai ka qënë më i dituri i njerëzve në kohën e tij rreth Zotit të tij, kështu që nuk është e mundur të kërkojë diçka që bie ndesh me besimin. 

Përderisa ai ketë gjë e ka kërkuar prej Allahut, kjo tregon që është e mundur.

b.  Allahu nuk e kritikoi dhe nuk e refuzoi kërkesën e tij, ndërsa kur kërkoi  Nuhu shpëtimin e djalit të tij, Allahu e kritikoi me fjalët;  *Unë të paralajmeroj që të mos jesh prej të paditurve.[ Hud:56]*

c. Allahu i tha : Musait*:Ti nuk do të më shikosh* dhe nuk i tha që : *nuk është e mundur të shikohej, apo Unë nuk mund të shikohem.* Ndryshimi mes dy përgjigjeve është i qartë. Pra kjo përgjigje që Allahu ia dha Musait, tregon se Allahu do të shikohet, por fuqia e Musait  nuk e përballon shikimin e Tij në këtë dynja . Pretendimi i tyre se pjesëza mohuese: len tregon për mohim të përhershëm në të ardhmen  dhe se ajo tregon për mosshikimin e  Allahut në Ahiret është i pasaktë, sepse ajo sikur të ishte përforcuar  me fjalën ( kurrë), -nuk do ta shikosh kurrë- nuk tregon për mohim të përhershëm në dynja dhe në Ahiret .Atëherë si të thuhet që është e tillë kur pjesëza përforëcuese e mohimit në të ardhmen (kurrë) nuk ekziston.  

Allahu ka lajmëruar në Kuran se çifutët kurrë nuk do ta dëshirojnë vdekjen*;Por ata kurrë nuk do ta dëshirojnë atë[Bekare:95]*

 Nuk ka dyshim se mohimi është i kufizuar në këtë dynja sepse në Ahiret ( në zjarr) kafirët do ta dëshirojne vdekjen dhe zhdukjen. Allahu ka thënë në Kuran: *Do të thonë : O Malik ! Le të na japë fund Zoti yt. Ai do tu thotë: Sigurisht që do të mbeteni përjetë. [E- Zuhruf:77].*  Atëherë fjala e Allahut *:Ti nuk do të më shikosh* do të thotë: Ti nuk do të  më shikosh në ketë dynja.

*Dilema e dytë:*
Ka thënë; fjala e Allahut në Kuran:  *Atë  nuk e përfshijnë shikimet dhe Ai i përfshinë shikimet. [ El Emnamë: 103]*  tregon që Allahu nuk mund të shikohet.

*Pergjigjja:* Sikurse edhe ajeti i kaluar ky ajet  tregon që Allahu do të shikohet, sepse kuptimi është që: shikohet por nuk përfshihet me shikim. Përfshirja me shikmi është diçka më shumë se thjesht shikimi. Përderisa ka mohuar përfshirjen, kjo tregon se shikimi do të ndodhë. Krijesat nuk mund ta përfshijnë Atë me të shikuarit e tyre për arsye se madhëria e Tij është e përkryer, por kjo nuk tregon  që besimtarët nuk shikojnë tek Ai. Sikur që krijesat e dinë që Allahu ekziston dhe nuk e përfshijnëAtë me dijen e tyre po ashtu e shikojnë (muslimanët prej tyre) megjithëse nuk e përfshijnë me të shikuarit e tyre. Ka krijesa të cilat njerëzit i shikojnë  megjithëse nuk i përfshijnë me të shikuarit e tyre, si për shëmbull; dielli.
 Atëhere si mos të konceptojmë që sytë e shikojnë Allahun, Krijuesin e krijesave në Ahiret por nuk e përfshijnë Atë!
 Nga kjo që e sqaruam rezultojme se çdo argument të saktë që përdorin grupet e humbura për tiu kundërvënë të vërtetës ai është kundra tyre. Ibn Tejmije  në : Elakl dhe En- nakl- ka thënë: Unë jam i gatshëm që çdo argument të saktë që e përdor kushdo qoftë për diçka të pavërtetë ta kthej atë argument kundra tij.

* Disa gjëra që kanë të bëjnë me ketë temë:*

1.	Të shikuarit e Allahut është argument se Allahu është në lartësi mbi kriejsat e Tij, sepse  nuk mund  të përfytyrohet  shikimi pa  përballim ndërmjet shikuesit dhe të shikuarit. Ai që mendon se Allahu do të shikohet por jo në ndonjë anë,  le të kontrollojë mendjen e tij sepse ai ose refuzon arsyen llogjike ose ka diçka në mendje. Nëse do të thotë shikuesi e shikon, por as përpara e as mbrapa, as djathtas e as majtas, as lart e as poshtë, këtë do tia refuzonte çdo njeri që e degjon me  natyrshmërinë  e tij të pastër. Fakti që Allahu shikohet në anën  e lartësisë nuk  do të thotë që ajo e përfshin apo e kufizon atë, sepse me fjalën: anë: nuk nënkuptojmë një vend apo diçka  të kufizuar brenda krijesave.Ne me të kemi për qëllim hapësirën jashtë të gjitha krijesave, për më gjerë  shiko: Sherhut tahauije të Ibnu Ebil izz.

2.Asnjëri nuk e shikon Allahun në dynja me sy. Kjo sepse Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) na ka thënë në hadith:* Dhe se ju nuk do ta  shikoni Zotin tuaj derisa të vdisni.*  Trs , Ahmedi & Ebu daudi.

 	Dijetarët në lidhej me këtë çështje janë të gjithë dakort përveç përsa i përket shikimit të Profetit ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem), disa janë të mendimit se e ka parë me sy dhe disa të tjerë janë të mendimit se nuk e ka parë  me sy. 
Të parët kanë për argument një trs , nga  Ibnu Abasi i cili  thotë se Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) e ka shikuar Zotin e tij me sytë e tij. Këtë  transmetim e ka  përmendur Ibnu Huzejme dhe ai është  i dobët  sikurse thotë Albani.

 Dijetarët e mendimit të dytë kanë argument hadithin e Ebu Dherrit  : E pyeta Profetin ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem): A e shikove Zotin tënd ?! Ai tha: Dritë si ta shikoja?
 Pra Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) ka shikuar perden e dritës që e pengon shikimin tek Allahu, prandaj ka thënë në fund : si ta shikoja???- trs , Muslimi.
Gjithashtu kanë marrë për argument thënien e Aishes drejtuar  Mesrukut: Kush të thotë ty se Muhamedi ka shikuar Zotin e  tij, ai ka genjyer.   Trs , Buhariu& Muslimi.
 	Mendimi më i saktë në lidhje me këtë çështje është që: Profeti (sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) e ka parë Zotin e tij me zemër dhe në ëndërr dhe jo me sy. Kështu bëhet  pajtimi ndërmejt argumenteve dhe thënieve  të sahabëve në lidhje me këtë çështje. Sahabet që e mohuan shikimin e Profetit ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) ndaj Zotit të tij në ( dynja), patën për qëllim shikimin me sy, ndërsa ata që e pohuan, patën për qëllim shikimin me zemër. Nga  Ibnu Abasi transmeton nxënësi i tij Aata  se ai ka thënë Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) e ka shikuar Zotin e tij me zemër. Muslimi ka trs metuar në sahihun  e tij se Ibnu Abasi ka thënë:  Muhamedi e ka parë Zotin e tij me zemër dy herë.  Ibnu Kethiri ka thënë: Nuk ka ndonjë transmetim  të saktë nga sahabet që tregon se Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem)   e ka parë Zotin me sy. Ndërsa dy ajetet e sures Nexhm nuk bëjne fjalë  për shikimin e Allahut, por për shikimin e xhibrilit, sipas komentit më të saktë.

 	Ibnu Kethiri pasi ka  zgjedhur mendimin që dy ajetet tregojne per shikimin e xhibrilit në formën e tij reale ka përmendur hadithin që e ka transmetuar Buhari dhe Muslimi, se Aishja e ka pyetur Profetin ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) për atë që ka shikuar në natën e  miraxhit dhe ai i ka thënë: Ai që shikova ishte xhibrili.
3.Hadithet e sakta tregojnë se Allahu do të  shikohet në fushën e Mahsherit ( vendtubimi, venqëndrimi) në ditën e Gjykimit si edhe në xhenet. Dijetarët në lidhje me ata që do ta  shikojnë Allahun në diten e  gjykimit   në Mahsher janë në kundërshtim: 

Mendimi i parë është se; Nuk do ta shikojnë perveçse besimtarët.

 Mendimi i dytë është se do ta shikojnë të gjithë ata që qëndrojnë në Mahsher, besimtarët dhe kafirat, pastaj kafirat do të privohen (pengohen) nga të shikuarit e Allahut. 

Mendimi i trete është se do ta shikojnë së bashku me besimtarët edhe munafikët, ndersa kafirat e tjerë nuk do ta shikojnë.

 Mendimi i tretë është më i saktë sepse Ebu Hurejra ka trs metuar se Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem)  në një hadithë të gjatë i cili është filluar me pohimin e shikimit  tek Allahu në ditën e Kijametit ndër të tjera ka thënë:
* Mbetet ky umet ne të cilin janë edhe munafikët e tij.Atëherë Allahu vjen në një formë ndryshe nga forma që e njohin dhe u thotë: Unë jam Zoti juaj, ata thonë: Allahu na ruajte prej teje, ky është vendi që do të qëndrojmë derisa  të  na vijë Zoti ynë i lartësuar. Kur të vijë  Zoti ynë, ne e njohim. Pastaj  Allahu i lartësuar vjen në formën e Tij, të cilën e njohin dhe u thotë: Unë jam Zoti juaj, e ata i thonë: Ti je Zoti ynë!-*  Buhariu& Muslimi

Hafidh el Hakemi pasi ka përmendur hadithe të shumta në lidhje me këtë temë ka thënë: Me këto hadithe muteuatir -të sakta dhe të qarta vërtetohet se  Allahu do të shikohet në Ahiret, siç dëshiron. Dëshmorët do ta shikojnë pas vdekjes së tyre, melaiket do ta shikojnë, Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) do ta shikojë kur i merr leje Allahut për ndërmjetësim dhe umeti i Profetit ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem)   i miri dhe i prishuri i tyre e shikojnë: për të këqinjtë dhe munafikët, shikimi do të jetë sprovim dhe një lloj ndëshkimi, ndërsa për të dashurit e Allahut, besimtarët veçanërisht shikimi do të jetë: gëzimdhe lumturi. Ata kënaqen duke shikuar tek fytyra e Allahut. Atyre ju jepet dritë e plotë për të kaluar mbi sirat ( urë), pastaj u shfaqet në xhenet dhe e shikojnë siç dëshiron Ai. Për më gjerë rreth kësaj teme mund të kthehesh në Maarixhul kabul. Atje janë përmbledhur  mjaft hadithe dhe thenie te sahabeve, të tabiinëve dhe të dijetarëve të umetit të cilat  konfirmojnë këtë që e sqaruam.
 Si përfundim po e mbyllim këtë temë me hadithin që e ka trs. En Nesaiu, Ahmedi dhe Ibnu Hibani nga Ammar  Ibni Jasir se Profeti i Allahut ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem)  është lutur me këtë dua: O Allah me dijen tënde rreth të fshehtës  dhe fuqinë Tënde  mbi krijesat më jep jetë përderisa jeta është  më e mirë për mua dhe ma merr jetën nëse vdekja është më e mirë për mua. Të kërkoj të më bësh të të frikesohem Ty në vetmi dhe në publik. Të kërkoj të më bësh të them të drejtën në situatë zemërimi dhe kënaqësie. Të kërkoj që të më bësh modest ( mesatar) kur jam i pasur dhe kur jam i varfër ( kur të jem i pasur të mos shpërdoroj, dhe kur të jem i varfër të mos e shtrëngoj dorën), të kërkoj të më dhurosh kënaqësi të trupit që nuk zhduket dhe të  kerkoj që të më japësh  kënaqësi të zemrës që nuk ndërpritet, të kërkoj që të më bësh të kënaqur pas caktimit tënd, të kërkoj që jetën pas vdekjes të ma bësh të qetë( pa brenga), pa dhimbje dhe pa pikëllime, të kërkoj që të më bësh prej atyre që do të përjetojnë kënaqësinë e shikimit tek fytyra Jote, të kërkoj të më bësh të mallëngjyer për takimin me Ty pa hasur  ndonjë dëmtim në punët e dynjasë dhe as ndonjë sprovë që të  devijon nga feja, o Allah  na zbukuro me stolinë e besimit dhe na bën udhëzues , të udhëzuar. 

Ibnu Kajimi ka thënë : Në këtë lutje me vlere të madhe Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) ka bashkuar ndëmrjet më të mirës gjë të dunjasë e cila është mallëngjimi për takimin  e Allahut  të Lartesuar, dhe më të mirës gjë të ahiretit  e cila është shikimi tek fytyra e Allahut të Lartësuar.[Marrë nga: medarixhus salikine]

----------


## forum126

*36. الرجل و القدمان Err-rrixhlu & El Kademani ( Dy Këmbët).*


Këto  janë cilësidhatij-jeh khaberije të përmendura në hadithe  të sakta:
1.	 Trs , Ebu hurejra se Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) ka thënë:* Do të vazhdojë  hedhja (e njerëzve dhe e xhindëve) në xhehenem dhe ai do të thotë : A ka më  për tu hedhur  derisa Zotëruesi i krenarisë të vendosë këmbën e Tij mbi të,  atëherë xhehenemi ngjishet e mblidhet dhe do të thotë:  Më mjafton, më mjafton.*- trsBuhariu& Muslimi.

 2.Nga Ibn Asbasi është trs metuar se  ka thënë: *El- kursiju  është vendvendosja e dy këmbëve, ndërsa arshin  askush nuk e përcakton madhështinë e tij.* 
 Trs. Ibnu Ebi Shejbe në: (El- Arsh)  dhe Ibnu  Huzejme në: (Teuhid), Albani ka thënë se thënia e Ibnu Abasit është e saktë. 
Kjo thënie megjithëse nuk është fjalë e Profetit ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem), ajo merr gjykimin si fjalë e tij sepse është prej gjërave që sahabet nuk mund ti thonin nga vetet e tyre. Si përfundim hadithi dhe thenia e Ibnu Abasit  tregojne se Allahu ka dy këmbe të cilat  i përshaten madhërisë së Tij, dhe nuk u përngjajnë krijesave  sepse  Atij  nuk i përngjan asgjë.

*37. الإرشاد   El  Irshadu( drejtimi, udhëzimi për në të drejtë, në dije dhe në të mirë).*
 Argument për këtë vepër është hadithi i Ebu Hurejres që Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) ka thënë: Imami është ai që ua ruan namazin njerëzve dhe kujdeset që të kryhet  në mënyrë korrekte, ndërsa muezinit i është besuar të kujdeset për kohët e namazit: O Allah drejtoji, udhezoji imamët dhe fali muezinët.TrsTirmidhiu( shikoje hadithin në sahih sunen et- tirmidhi.)

*38. الرضا   Err- rrida(  kënaqësia).*  Kjo është cilësi fielije. Argumentet  për të janë të shumta, prej tyre është fjala e Allahut : *Allahu është i kënaqur me ta dhe ata janë të kënaqur me të. [ El Maide:119]*

*39. الرَوحErreuh*
 Kjo fjalë në gjuhen arabe  merr disa kuptime:
a-	mëshira
b-	flladi i erës
c-	shplodhja
Vetëm sipas kuptimit të parë ajo është cilësi e Allahut. Fjala (rreuh)- me kuptimin mëshirë- si atribut  i Allahut  është permendur në fjalën e Tij: *Kurrë mos e humbni shpresën për rreuhi (mëshirën e  Allahut). Vërtet askush nuk humb shpresat për mëshirën e  Allahut  perveç popullit kafir ( mohues) [Jusuf:87]*

 Ibnu Xherir  dhe El Begaui kanë thënë  për rreuhi e Allahut është: mëshira e Tij 
 Ebu Hurejra transmeton nga Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) se ai ka thënë Era është nga rreuh i Allahut. Hadithi është i saktë. E transmeton Ebu Daudi etj.

 Në komentin e fjalës  rreuh që është përmendur në hasdithë  dijetarët kanë përmendur dy variante:
a-	Mëshira e Allahut
b-	Flladi i erës.

 Sipas variantit të parë, Erreuh është cilësi e Allahut, ndërsa sipas variantit të dytë, (Flladi i erës) është krijesë që i është dedikuar  krijuesit të saj që e ka krijuar dhe nuk është cilësi  eTij.

*40. الزارع Ezariu- Allahu është Ai që bën të mbije bima dhe të rritet*
Kjo është një cilësi e Allahut por nuk është emër i Tij. Allahu i Lartë ka thënë: *Më tregoni për farën që ju e mbillni në tokë! A ju  e bëni atë që të mbijë e të rritet, apo jemi ne që  e bëjmë të mbijë e të rritet.? [Eluakiah]*


*41. الساق Essaku ( Kërciri).*
 Kjo është cilësi prej cilësivedhatij-jehkhaberije, e cila është përmendur në Kuran dhe në hadithe të sakta. Allahu i lartësuar ka thënë: *Kujto diten kur Kërciri do të zbulohet ( Ditën e Ringjalljes) dhe do të thirren të bien ne sexhde para Allahut,kur ata që  kanë qenë  muslimanë të gjithë do të bien me  fytyrë për tokë para Allahut, por hipokritët nuk do të munden të bëjnë kështu. [El Kalem:42]*

Ebu Said el Hudri transmeton se i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: *Atëherë Allahu do të zbulojë Kërcirin dhe do ti bjerë në sexhde çdo besimtar.* Trs. Buhariu& Muslimi.

Ibnu Tejmija ka sqaruar që nga sahabet nuk është trasmetuar të kenë ndonjë mosmarrëveshje në lidhje me ajetet e cilesive të Allahut, perveç ajetit që është përmendur Kërciri. Disa prej sahabeve kanë thënë: bëhet fjalë për zbulimin e vështirësise, ndërsa  disa të tjerë  kanë thënë se bëhet fjalë per zbulimin  e Kërcirit të Allahut. Arsyeja e kësaj mosmarreveshje nuk është se sahabët  e kanë kundershtuar  parimin e tërësishëm për mosndryshimin e kuptimeve të ajeteve të cilësive nga domethënia e tyre e drejtpërdrejtë por ajo është  fakti që : ajeti i Kuranit nuk tregon  në mënyre të drejtpërdrejtë që bëhet fjalë për një cilësi të Allahut sepse në të nuk është thënë : zbulohet kërciri i Allahut. Në ajet është përmdur fjala kërcirë në trajtën e pashquar dhe nuk i është atribuar  Allahut, pra nga shprehja e thjeshtë nuk kuptohet që kërciri është cilësi e Allahut. Ata që e kanë besuar si cilësi të Allahut e kanë konfirmuar  nga hadithi i saktë që  komenton Kuranin .

Ky hadith është trs metur  në Buhariu dhe Muslim nga  Ebu Said el Hudri në të cilin  është përmendur : Atëherë Allahu do ta zbulojë kërcirin.
 Megjithëse  përberja e fjalëve të ajetit, konteksti i tyre  dhe  meditimi i kuptimit të tij do të çojnë në përfundimin që bëhet fjalë për një cilësi të Allahut, kjo nuk do të thotë që të kuptohej në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejtë, nga thjesht shprehja.

*42.  السخرية بالكافرين Essu-khrijetu bil kafirine ( tallja, perqeshja me kafirët).*
 Kjo është cilësi fielije që nuk atribuohet Allahut perveç se në rastin kur është  e përkryer, pra në mënyrë të kufizuar. Ajo është përmendur në  shumë argumente . Allahu ka thënë: *Ata tallen me këta ( besimtarë), por Allahu tallet me ta dhe  për ta do të ketë ndëshkim të dhimbshëm. [Teube:79]*

 Për më gjerë shiko bazën e  parë  të cilësive të Allahut.
*
43. السخط  Es- Sakhatu ( pakënaqësia dhe zemërimi).*

 Kjo është një cilësi fielije. Allahu ka thënë në Kuran:*Kjo ngaqë ata ndoqën atë që zemëroi  Allahun dhe urryen atë që Ai donte. Kështu që Ai i bëri veprat e tyre të  pavlera.[Muhamed:28]*

*44.  السرعة Es- Suratu- ( shpjetësia).*

 Kjo është cilësi fielije e përmendur në hadith të saktë. Trs , Ebu Hurejra nga Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) i cili thotë: Vërtet Allahu ka thënë: Kush afrohet  me anë të (punëve të mira, ) tek Unë  një pëllëmbë, Unë afrohem nga ai  nje krah,  dhe kush më afrohet një krah Unë atij i afrohem një pash dhe kush më afrohet një pash, Unë atij i vij më shpejt.- TrsMuslimi.
 El Hafidh Ebu Abdilah ibnu Mendeh ne librin e tij Kitabul Teuhid ka përmendur që Ess-serië( I shpjetë) është prej emrave të Allahut, dhe si argument ka marrë  hadithin e sapopërmendur të Ebu Hurejres. Megjithëse bazimi në këtë hadith  për ta emërtuar Allahun es serie, nuk është i saktë, por fakti që ai i  është referuar këtij hadithi për këtë çështje, tregon se sipas mendimit të tij, shpejtësia është cilësi e Allahut.

*45.  السكوت  Es- Sukutu- ( heshtja).*  

Heshtja është një atribut që i atribuohet Allahut ashtu siç i përshtatet madhështisë së Tij. Asgjë nuk i përngjan Atij dhe Ai është Gjithëdëgjues, Gjithëshikues. Ajo është prej cilësive fielije.

 	Ebu Darda transmeton se Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) ka thënë: Atë që e ka bërë të lejueshme Allahu në librin e Tij, ajo është hallall, atë që e ka ndaluar, ajo është haram, dhe atë që ka heshtur ndaj saj, ajo është e falur, e ( lejuar të perdoret ose të  lihet), prandaj pranojeni prej Allahut atë që jua ka falur, sepse Allahu kurrë nuk mundet të harrojë ndonjë gjë. Pastaj Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) lexoi ajetin: *Zoti yt kurre nuk mundet të harrojë. ( Mejrem:64).*- trs. El- hakim dhe Albani thote se është hasen.

 	Ibnu Tejmija duke vlerësuar  punën  që e beri dijetari i nderuar për ngadhënjimin e të vertetës rreth të folurit të Allahut ka thënë: Ai përhapi shkroi dhe mësoi që : Allahu është folës, nëse dëshiron flet dhe nëse dëshiron hesht. Allahu e shpërbleftë këtë imam dhe atë grup që  punoi  për ndihmimin e fesë  së Allahut  dhe  vlerësimin e rrespektimin  e të Dërguarit të Allahut .

 	Ibnu tejmije  pasi  përmendi  hadithet  rreth  heshtjes  ka thënë: Është konfirmuar me argument nga sunneti dhe  ixhmai( mendimi unanim i dijetarëve), që heshtja është atribut i Allahut .

*46.  السلطان   Es- Sultanu ( sovraniteti, pushteti).* Allahu cilësohet që është Sovran, i gjithëpushtetshëm. Essultanu- është një cilsi me anë të së cilës njeriu kërkon mbrojtje  nga të këqijat  ashtu sikurse bën  istiadhe ( kërkon  mbrojtje) Allahut dhe sikurqë kërkon mbrojtje me anë të të gjitha cilësive. Kjo cilësi është permndur në hadithë të saktë. Trs , Abdulla Ibnu Amer Ibnul Ass nga Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) se  ai kur futej në xhami thoshte: Mbrohem me Allahun e Madhërishëm me fytyrën e Tij fisnike dhe me pushtetin e Tij të pafillimtë nga shejtani i mallkuar.- Trs. Ebu Daudi ( shiko Sahihu Sunen Ebi Daud)

*47.  الشدة  Esh- shidetu-( forca ose ashpërsia në ndëshkim)*
 Kjo është një cilësi dhatije. Allahu ka thënë në Kuran Allahu i tha: Padyshim që do të ta forcojme krahun me vëllain tënd dhe do tu japim  të  dyve fuqi [ El- Kasas:35]
Gjithashtu ka thënë: Ai është i Fortë  i ashpër në ndëshkim. -[ Err rrad:13]

*48. الصبر   Es sabër ( durimi, sabri)*
 Durimi është  atribut i Allahut siç ka ardhur në një hadith të saktë. Trs. Ebu Musa se Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) ka thënë: Asnjëri nuk është më durimtar sesa Allahu ndaj fyerjes, (së keqes) që e dëgjon. Pretendojnë që ka fëmijë dhe Allahu  u jep shëndet dhe i furnizon. Trs. Buhariu & Muslimi.

*49. الصدق   Es- Sidku- vërtetësia.* Edhe kjo është një cilësi dhatije. Allahu i lartësuar ka thënë: *Thuaj : Allahu ka thënë të vërtetën, ndiqeni pra fenë e Ibrahimit. [Ali Imranë:95].*

 Gjithashtu ka thënë: Allahu dhe i deëuari i Tij kanë folur të vërtetën.  [Ahzab:22]. Ez-zexhaxh- në shpjegimin e kësaj cilësie ka sqaruar se ajo tregon që :të gjitha lajmërimet e Allahut janë të vërteta dhe të gjitha premtimet e tij janë të verteta dhe se ai do ta plotësoje atë që ka lajmëruar për Të. 

*50.  الصنع Es-sunu ( bërja, kryerja,  krijimi).*  Allahu ka thënë : *Vepër e Allahut i Cili përsosi çdo gjë. [En- neml:88]*

*51. الصورة Es- Suretu ( forma).* Kjo është një cilësidhatij-jehkhaberije e cila është përmendur në hadithe të sakta. Argument janë dy hadithet që vijojnë:
 1.Trs. Ebu Seid El Hudri, në hadithin e gjatë kur Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) ka përmendur se besimtaëet do ta shikojnë Allahun dhe ndër të tjera ka thënë:  Atëhere ju vjen  urdhëruesi i Papërballueshëm ( El- Xhebar) në formën e Tij me të cilën  e kanë parë për herë të parë dhe u thotë: Unë jam Zoti juaj. Ata thonë: Ti je Zoti ynë. Buhariu& Muslimi 
2 Ka thënë Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem): E kam shikuar Zotin tim në më të bukurën formë.- TrsTirmidhiu & Ahmedi.
 Hadithin e kanë vleresuar  të saktë shumë dijetarë si Buhariu, Tirmidhiu etj.
 Hadithi bën fjalë për shikimin në ëndërr.
 	Ibnu Kutejbe ka thënë: Unë mëndoj se forma nuk është më e çuditshme se pohimi i dy duarve, gishtërinje dhe dy syve. Për arsye se këto cilësi janë përmendur në Kuran, njerëzit ndjejnë afri dhe pëlqim, ndërsa ndaj formës ndjejnë tjetërsim,sepse nuk është përmendur në Kuran. Ne i besojmë të gjitha dhe asnjërës prej cilësive nuk i përshkruajmë formë (mënyrën se si është) dhe nuk e  kufizojmë. 
Ndërsa hadithin që e ka trs metuar Ebu Hurejra se Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) ka thënë:Allahu e krijoi Ademin në formën e Tij, të gjatë 60 krahë. E kur e kroji i tha: Shko dhe jepi selam atij grupi të ulur prej melekësh,  dëgjoje përshëndetjen që ta japin sepse ajo është përshëdetja  jote  dhe e pasardhësve të tu. Ademi shkoi dhe u tha: Es-selamu alejkum!Thanë:Es-selamu alejke ue rahmetullah! Pra shtuan( ue rahmatullah). Kushdo që hyn në xhenet do të jetë në formën e Ademit dhe pas Ademit  mangësia e krijesave ( bijve të Ademit) vazhdoi deri tani. Trs. Buhariu& Muslimi.
 	Ky hadith do të thotë që: Allahu e krijoi Ademin në formën që e kishte përcaktuar për ta krijuar. Pa kaluar gjatë formimit dhe krijimit në faza të ndryshme si puna  e pasardhësve  të tij në mitrat e grave. Allahu e krijoi Ademin të plotë, të përsosur që kur fryu  në të  shpirtin. Pra  përemri në fjalën e Profetit ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem), në hadith ( në formën e tij), bën fjalë  ( tregon)  per Ademin  sepse ai ëshrë emri më i afërt që është përmedur. Rregulli bazë i gjuhës arabe është që përemri ti kthehet emrit më të afërt.Emri më i afërt është Ademi, kështu që kuptimi i hadithit është: Allahu e krijoi Ademin në formën që e kishte përcaktuar për të, dhe nuk do të thotë se: Ademi  është krijuar në formën e Krijeusit siç e kanë komentuar disa dijetarë. 
Prej fakteve që  e përforcojnë më shumë  komentin  që e  përmendem me lart  është fjala e Profetit ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem): Pas fragmentit të parë : ......të gjatë 60 krahë.
 Kjo padyshim  bën fjalë për Ademin. Hadithet dhe transmetimet  që është përmendur në to  shtojca:
Allahu e krijoi Ademin ne formën e të Gjithemëshirshmit, - janë të dobëta, sikurse  ka thënë Albani në serinë e haditheve te dobëta( 1176).
Për më gjerë rreth kësaj teme shiko( Fethul bari), serinë e haditheve te sakta( 449) dhe serinë e haditheve  të dobëta (1175-1176)

*52.   الضحكEd- dahiku(  Qeshja).* Kjo është një cilësi  prej cilësive fielije që është përmendur në hadithe të sakta.
Argument është hadithi i Ebu Hurejres se i derguari i Allahut ka thënë: Allahu i Lartësuar qesh për dy burra  njëri prej tyre e vret tjetrin dhe që të dy hyjnë në xhenet.  trsBuhariu& Muslimi.
 Ibnu Huzejme në librin e  tij ( et-teuhid) nën kapitullin: Vërtetimi që Zoti ynë qesh, ka thënë: Besojmë se Zoti qesh siç na njoftoi Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) dhe nuk e përshkruajmë mënyrën se si qesh sepse Allahu nuk na ka treguar neve se si qesh. Ne besojmë dhe e vërtetojmë me zemrat tona atë që e ka thënë Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) dhe heshtim ndaj asaj që nuk na e ka sqaruar, sepse  janë gjera që i din vetëm Allahu.
 	Kuptimi i hadithit të sapopërmendur  është që:   në kohën e  luftimit njëri është kafir dhe tjetri musliman, kafiri e vret muslimanin, pastaj e pranon fenë Islame dhe bëhen që të dy prej banorëve të xhenetit.

*53. الطبيب  Et- tabibu( Ai që e shëron dhe i jep shëndet  të sëmurit).*

 Kjo është një cilësi që është përmendur në hadithë të saktë. Trs.  Ebi Rrimthetu se ai i ka thënë Profetit ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) : Më trego këtë që e ke në shpinë sepse une jam tabib (mjek)  dhe mjekoj, Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) i tha: Allahu është ai që mjekon dhe sheron por ti je  një njeri që sillesh me butësi me të sëmurin.( dhe punon ndonjë shkak për tu shëruar). Ai që e mjekon dhe e shëron është Ai që e krijoi Trs. Ebu Daudi dhe ai është i saktë siç thotë Albani.
*54. العتاب أو العتب  Elitab ose Elateb (hidhërimi që pasohet me qortim të butë):*  Kjo është një cilësi fiëlije e cila i atribuohet Allahut ashtu siç i përshtatet Madhërisë së Tij.
Argument është hadithi i Ibnu Abazit se i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: Musa u çua për të ligjëruar para benu Israilëve dhe u pyet:- Kush është më i dituri i njerëzve? Musa tha:- Unë jam më i dituri. Allahu u hidhërua me përgjigjen e tij sepse nuk e ktheu dijen, rreth më të diturit të njerëzve, tek Ai (pra të thoshte Allahu e din). Atëhere Allahu i shpalli dhe i tha që një rob prej robërve të Mi i cili gjendet në vendin ku bashkohen dy detrat është më i ditur se ti Transmeton Buhariu dhe Muslimi.
*55. العجب Elaxhebu (habitja):*  Është një cilësi,fiëlij-jehkhaberij-jehe cila është përmendur në Kuran dhe në hadithë të saktë.
Argument nga Kurani është fjala e Allahut të Madhëruar në suren Es-Safat ajeti 12: " Por në të vërtet unë u habita (që më vunë shok dhe e përgënjeshtruan atë që e zbrita) kurse ata tallen me Kuranin." Kjo sipas variantit të leximit të foljes,axhibtu me zanoren u (u habita), ndërsa sipas variantit të leximit të foljes me zanoren e,axhibte kuptimi është: "Por në të vërtetë ti Muhamed u habite, kurse ata tallen me Kuranin."
Ibnu xheriri ka thënë: Këto lexime të dyja janë të njohura dhe të sakta me çdo njërën prej tyre kanë lexuar dijetarët e kiraeteve (leximeve), kështuqë cilëndo që të lexosh e ke qëlluar të vërtetën.
Pastaj ka thënë: Megjithëse këto dy kuptime janë të ndryshme çdo njëra prej tyre është e saktë. Muhamedi është habitur me mirësinë që ia ka dhënë Allahu ndërsa mushrikët u tallën me të. Zoti ynë u habit me fyerjen e madhe që e thanë mushrikët ndërsa mushrikët u tallën me atë që e thanë.
Argumentet nga syneti janë dy hadithet që vijojnë:
1) Hadithi i Ebu Hurejres në të cilin i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: "Vërtet është habitur Allahu i Lartësuar me veprimin e filanit dhe filanes." ose ka thënë:"Vërtet Allahu ka qeshur për shkak të veprimit të filanit dhe filanes." Transmeton Buhariu. Ndërsa versioni i Muslimit është siç vijon: "Vërtet Allahu është habitur me mikpritjen që ia bëtë mikut tuaj këtë natë."
2)Një hadith tjetër i Ebu Hurejrës i cili thotë që i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: "Është habitur Zoti ynë me disa njerëz të cilët hyjnë në xhenet me zinxhirë në qafë." Transmeton Buhariu. Bëhet fjalë për njerëzit e robëruar në luftë nga muslimanët të cilët pasi u robëruan,me zinxhirë në qafë e pranojnë fenë Islame. (Marrë nga Fethul Bari).

*56. العدل  Eladël (Drejtësia).* Është një cilësi e Allahut e përmendur në hadith të saktë.
Ka trs metuar Buhariu dhe Muslimi nga Ibnu Mesudi që i Dërguari i Aleut pasi ndau pasuri ndërmjet njerëzve një burrë tha: Kjo është një ndarje që nuk është mbajtur në të drejtësi. Atëhere Profeti tha: "Kush do të mbajë drejtësi në qoftë se nuk do të mbajë drejtësi Allahu dhe i Dërguari i Tij."

*57. العزم  Elazmu (vendosmëria).*  Është një cilësi e përmendur në hadith të saktë.
Transmeton Ummu Selemetu e cila thotë: "Kam dëgjuar të Dërguarin e Allahut të thotë: Çdo rob që e godet një fatkeqësi dhe thotë: Vërtet të Allahut jemi dhe tek Ai do të kthehemi. O Allah më shpërble mua në fatkeqësinë time dhe ma zëvendëso atë mua me më të mirë se ajo. Allahu do ta shpërblejë për fatkeqësinë që i ka rënë dhe do tia zëvendësojë me më të mirë se ajo.Ummu Selemetu thotë kur vdiq Ebu Selemetu thashë kush është më i mirë se Ebi Selemeh, shoku i Profetit, pastaj Allahu vendosi për mua që ta them dhe unë e thash. Pasi e thashë u martova me të Dërguarin e Allahut." Transmeton Muslimi.
Vendosmërinë ia atribuojmë Allahut ashtu siç i përshtatet Madhërisë së Tij dhe nuk themi se si është sepse atë e din vetëm Allahu.

*58. 59. العطاء و المنع  Elatau dhe Elmenu (Dhënia dhe mosdhënia).*  

Janë dy cilësi fiëlijjeh të përmendura në Kuran dhe në sunnet.
Allahu i Lartësuar ka thënë: "Vërtet që Ne të kemi dhënë El-Keuther"[El-Keuther: 1] Muavijetu ibni Ebi Sufjan ka trs metuar që i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: "Kë dëshiron Allahu për të të mirën e bën që të kuptojë fenë, Allahu është Ai që jep ndërsa unë ndaj  (ndërmjet jush atë që e jep Allahu(. Transmeton Buhariu dhe Muslimi.
Profeti në lutjen e njohur thoshte:"O Allah nuk ka kush që e pengon dhënijen e asaj që Ti e ke dhënë dhe nuk ka kush që ta japi atë që ti e ke penguar me e dhënë."Transmeton Buhariu dhe Muslimi.
Allahu i Lartësuar i jep atij që dëëhiron dhe nuk i jep atij që dëshiron. Në të dyja rastet Allahu është i drejtë.

----------


## forum126

*60.  العلوُ و الفوقية El uluvu uel feukijetu (lartësia mbi të gjitha krijesat).*

 Është një cilësi dhatijje

Lartësia e Allahut është tre llojesh:

1)Lartësia e madhërisë që nënkupton se Allahu është i dlirë, i pastër dhe i lartë nga të gjitha të metat dhe mangësitë.

2)Lartësia e pushtetit, e fuqisë. Çdo gjë është nën pushtetin e Allahut, Ai është i papërballueshëm. Asgjë nuk mundet ta përballojë vendimin, gjykimin e Tij. Allahu i Lartësuar ka thënë: *"Dhe Ai është i Papërballueshëm më i Larti përmbi robërit e Tij." [En-Aam: 18]* Përsa i përket këtyre dy llojeve të lartësisë nuk ka asnjë kundërshtim tek muslimanët.

3)Lartësia e qënies (lartësia fizike).
Ehlus-suneh ue xhemaah besojnë që Allahu me qënien e Tij është mbi të gjitha krijesat dhe megjithatë e din, e dëgjon dhe e shikon çdo gjë.

Për lartësinë e Allahut tregojnë argumentet e Kuranit, të sunnetit, tregon arsyeja llogjike, Elfitrah dhe ixhmai.

*Argumentet e Kuranit janë të shumta. Ato janë përmendur në shumë kontekste prandaj do të përmendim vetëm disa kontekste:

*I pari:* Deklarimi që Allahu është mbi krijesat me fjalën mbi(feuk) si p.sh. fjala e Allahut: *"I frikësohen dhe i përulen Zotit të tyre lart mbi ta dhe bëjnë çfarë urdhërohen." [En-Nahl: 50]*

Si dhe fjala e Tij: *"Dhe Ai është i Papërballueshmi, më i Larti përmbi robërit e Tij dhe Ai është më i Urti Gjithgjykues, i Mirënjohuri për çdo gjë." [En-Aam: 18] *  

*I dyti:* Deklarimi për ngjitjen e disa krijesave tek Allahu si p.sh. fjala e Allahut: *"Melekët dhe Ruhu (meleku xhibril) ngjiten tek Ai në një ditë, përmasat e të cilës janë sa pesëdhjet mijë vjet." [El-Mearixh: 4]*

*I treti:* Deklarimi për ngjitjen e punëve të mira tek Ai. Allahu i Lartësuar ka thënë në Kuran: *"Tek Ai ngjiten të gjitha fjalët e dëlira, ndërsa punët e drejta e të mira e lartësojnë atë (fjalën e mirë, d.m.th. fjalët e mira nuk pranohen nga Allahu përderisa dhe në qoftëse nuk ndiqen nga punë të drejta dhe të mira)" [Fatir: 10]*

*I katërti.* Deklarimi për ngjitjen e disa krijesave tek Ai, si p.sh. fjala e Allahut: *"Por Allahu e ngriti atë (Isain) lart (me trup dhe me shpirt) pranë vetes së Tij (dhe Isai sal-lAllahu alehji ue sel-lem. është lart në qiej).... "[En-Nisa: 158]

I pesti:* Deklarimi për lartësinë absolute që tregon për të gjitha llojet e lartësisë, si p.sh. fjala e Allahut: *"Dhe Ai është më i Larti, më i Madhërishmi." [El-Bekare: 255]*

*I gjashti:* Deklarimi për zbritjen e librit nga Ai, si p.sh. fjala e Allahut: *"Zbritja (Shpallja) e librit (Kuranit) është nga Allahu, i Gjithfuqishmi, më i Urti Gjithëgjykues." [Ez-Zumer: 1]*

*I shtati:*Deklarimi që Allahu është në lartësi mbi qiej, si p.sh. fjala e Allahut: *"A ndjeheni të sigurtë se Ai i Cili është në lartësi, mbi qiell (Allahu), nuk do ta bëjë tokën të fundoset bashkë me ju dhe veç kur ta shihni të dridhet?" [El-Mulk: 16]*
Në ajet për të treguar që Allahu është në lartësi, mbi qiejt, është përdorur parafjala fi sëbashku me fjalën sema. Parafjala* fi*  merr disa kuptime prej tyre janë dy: 1-në dhe 2-mbi. Fjala* sema*  gjithashtu merr disa kuptime prej tyre janë dy: 1-qiell 2-lartësi. Sepse rrënja e fjalës *sema*  është * semuv*  që do të thotë lartësi.
Si shembull në Kuran ku parafjala* fi* është përdorur me kuptimin mbi është fjala e Allahut:* "Thuaj ecni mbi (fi) tokë." [En-Aam: 11]* Kuptimi i Ajetit nuk mund të jetë në (brendësi) por përmbi.
Ndërsa si shembull për fjalën sema të përdorur me kuptimin lartësi kemi fjalën e Allahut:* "Ai ka zbritur nga lartë (es-sema) ujë." [Err-rrad: 17]*  Duke marrë parasysh variantet gjuhësore të parafjalës* fi*  dhe fjalës *sema*  në komentin e ajetit të kaluar ose do të thuash: mbi qiej ose do të thuash në lartësi, që të dyja komentet kanë një kuptim sepse mbi qiej do të thotë në lartësi.
Nuk është e lejueshme të kuptohet nga ajeti që Allahu është i kufizuar në qiell dhe si rrjedhojë të keqinterpretohet për të mohuar lartësinë e Allahut mbi krijesat, sepse kjo bie në kundërshtim me sqarimin gjuhësor që e përmendëm më lartë. Allahu na ka folur në gjuhën arabe të qartë. Në çdo ajet dhe hadith që është përmendur në të fragmenti *fis-sema*  për të treguar që Allahu është në lartësi duhet të kemi parasysh sqarimin që e bëmë këtu.

*I teti:* Deklarimi që Allahu është i Lartësuar (i ngritur) mbi Arsh në shtat ajet të Kuranit të cilat i përmendëm në cilësinë *isteua.*

*I nënti:*Allahu ka lajmëruar në Kuran që faraoni synoi të ngjitej për në qiell për të vështruar të Adhuruarin e Musait.Faraoni me këtë synonte të përgënjeshtronte Musain i cili e kishte lajmëruar që Allahu është mbi qiej. Ka thënë Allahu në Kuran: *"E Faraoni tha: O Haman! Ndërto për mua një kullë që të mund të arrijë rrugët .Rrugët e qiejve dhe të mund të shohë Zotin e Musait, por unë me të vërtetë që e quaj atë gënjeshtar." [Gafir: 36-37]*  

Ai që e mohon lartësinë e Allahut prej xhehmijeve ecën në gjurmët e Faraonit, ndërsa ai që e pohon ecën në gjurmët e Musait dhe të Muhamedit.

*I dhjeti:* Tekstet që tregojnë se banorët e xhenetit do ta shikojnë Zotin e tyre. (Për më gjërë shikoi në cilësinë e të shikuarit të allahut nga besimtarët.)


*Argumentet e sunnetit:*

*I pari:* Transmeton Muavijetu Ibnil Hakem Es-sulemi i cili thotë: "Kam patur një tufë bagëtish të cilat i ruante një robëresh e imja. Një ditë dola për ta kontrolluar dhe vërejta që ujku i kishte grabitur një bagëti. Unë jam njeri prej bijve të Ademit (d.m.th. kam natyrën e bijve të Ademit), prandaj kur mora vesh që ujku i kishte grabitur bugëtinë u zemërova dhe e godita rëndë. Pastaj erdha te i Dërguari dhe e lajmërova për atë që bëra. Profeti e cilësoi veprimin tim si gabim të madh. Unë i thashë:-O i Dërguari i Allahut a ta liroj nga robëria? Tha:- Ma sill mua këtu. E solla dhe atëhere profeti i tha: Ku është Allahu? Tha:-Mbi qiell (në lartësi). I tha:-Kush jam unë? Tha: Ti je i Dërguari i Allahut. Më tha : Liroje sepse ajo është besimtare."  Transmeton Muslimi. Dhehebiu pas përmendjes së këtij hadithi në librin e tij Eluluv ka thënë: Ky është hadithë i saktë e ka trs metuar Muslimi, Ebu Daudi, En-Nesaiu dhe shumë dijetarë në librat e tyre. Ata e besojnë siç ka ardhur dhe nuk e keqinterpretojnë.
Kështu ne kemi vërejtur që çdo njeri që  pyetet ku është Allahu? Menjëherë me natyrën e tij të drejtë thotë: Mbi qiell në (lartësi).

 Ky hadith tregon për dy gjëra të rëndësishme:

1)	Rëndësia e pyetjes: Ku është Allahu? 
2)	Përgjigjia nga ana e të pyeturit: Mbi qiell (në lartësi).
Kush i mohon këto dy gjëra i kundërvihet të Dërguarit të Allahut.

*I dyti:* Hadithi i Xhabirit në Haxhin e lamtumirës, se i Dërguari i Allahut u tha njerëzve: Ju do të pyeteni për mua, çfarë do të thoni? Thanë: Dëshmojmë që ti e ke përcjellë mesazhin, e ke kryer dhe ke këshilluar sinqerisht. Atëhere filloi ta ngrinte gishtin e tij nga qielli, ta drejtonte nga njerëzit duke thënë: O Allah dëshmo (e përsëriti tre herë). Transmeton Muslimi. Fakti që Profeti ka bërë shenjë nga qielli duke thënë:-O Allah deshmo. Tregon që Allahu është në lartësi dhe ky ishte besimi i Profetit se ndryshe nuk kishte pse të bënte shenjë lartë. 

*I treti:* Hadithi i Ebi Hurejres se i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: Melaiket vijnë me radhë tek ju (të ngarkuar me detyrë). Vijnë melaike natën dhe melaike ditën dhe bashkohen në namazin e sabahut dhe në namazin e ikindisë. Kur ngjiten ata që ishin me ju tek Ai (Allahu) i pyet (megjithëse është më i ditur se ata rreth tyre):-Si i latë robërit e mi? Thonë: Erdhëm dhe i gjetëm duke u falur, u ngjitëm dhe i lamë duke u falur.
 Transmeton Buhariu dhe Muslimi. Në hadith ka deklaruar që melaiket ngjiten tek Ai.

*I katërti:* Transmeton Abdull-llah ibn Amër ibnul As-s se i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: Mëshiruesit i Mëshiron i Gjithmëshirshmi. Mëshironi ata që janë mbi tokë që tu mëshiroi Ai që është mbi qiell (në lartësi). Transmeton Ebu Daudi dhe Termidhiu. Albani thotë ky hadith është i saktë.
Ky hadith tregon për dy gjëra të rëndësishme: 

*E para.* Mbështet sqarimin gjuhësor të parafjalës* fi*  që e përmendëm pak më parë, sepse* fil erdi*  nuk do të thotë në brendësi të tokës por mbi tokë si rrjedhojë edhe fjala e tij në këtë hadith dhe në shumë argumente të tjera* fis-sema*  do të thotë;* mbi qiell*  (dhe jo i përfshirë në qiell).

* E dyta.* Hadithi është argument i qartë për lartësinë e Allahut sepse Ai që na mëshiron lartë është vetëm Allahu. Kështuqë grupet e humbura e kanë të bllokuar rrugën për keqinterpretimin e këtij hadithi. 


*I pesti:* Hadithi i Zejneb binti Xhehsh se ajo mburrej para grave të Profetit duke thënë: Ju u martuan me Profetin familjet tuaja ndërsa mua më martoi Allahu përmbi shtatë qiejtë. Në një trasmetim ka ardhur që ajo i është drejtuar të Dërguarit duke i thënë: Mua më martoi me ty i Gjithmëshirshmi mbi Arshin e Tij. Transmeton Buhariu.

*I gjashti:* Hadithi i Ebu Saidit se i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: A nuk më besoni mua kur unë jam i besuari i Atij që është mbi qiej? Më vjen lajmi nga qielli mëngjes e mbrëmje. Transmeton Buhariu dhe Muslimi.

*I shtati:* Hadithi i Ebi Hurejrës se i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: Betohem në Atë i Cili në dorë të Tij është shpirti im nuk e fton burri gruan për në shtrat dhe të refuzojë përveçse Ai që është mbi qiej do të jetë i pakënaqur ndaj saj deri sa të kënaqet burri i saj me të. Transmeton Muslimi.

*I teti:* Hadithi i Ebi Hurejres ku tregon se: I Dërguari i Allahut ka përmendur melaiket që i vijnë njeriut për të marrë shpirtin dhe në qoftë se është prej besimtarëve ngjiten me të derisa të përfundojnë tek qielli mbi të cilin është Allahu i Lartësuar. Hadithin e transmeton imam Ahmedi dhe Elhakimi në El-Mustedrek dhe ka thënë: Është i saktë sipas kushtit të Buhariut dhe Muslimit. Albani e ka konfirmuar vlerësimin e tij.

*I nënti:*  Hadithet që tregojnë që punët e mira ngrihen tek Allahu si p.sh. hadithi i Ebi Musës: Tek Ai ngrihet puna e natës para ditës dhe puna e ditës para natës. Transmeton Buhariu dhe Muslimi.

*I dhjeti:* Hadithet e shumta që tregojnë për ngjitjen e Profetit (Miraxhin e Profetit) si p.sh. Hadithi i Enesit që është trs metuar në sahihun e Buharit dhe të Muslimit.

*I njëmbëdhjeti:* Hadithet që tregojnë për zbritjen e melaikeve prej ke Allahu dhe për ngjitjen e tyre për tek Ai.


*I dymbëdhjeti:* Hadithi i Ebi Hurejres që i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: Kur Allahu i krijoi krijesat shkroi në një libër, i cili gjendet tek Ai mbi Arsh: Vërtetë mëshira ime i ka paraprirë zemërimit tim. Transmeton Buhariu e të tjerë.


*I trembëdhjeti*: Hadithi i Selman Elfarasiut që i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: Vërtet Zoti juaj është i turpshëm, fisnik (bujar), turpërohet prej robit të Tij kur i ngre duart e tij tek Ai për tiu lutur, që Ai tia kthejë pa asgjë. Trunsmeton Ebu Daudi. Albani thotë është i saktë.
Ky hadith tregon qartë që duart ngrihen nga qielli sepse Allahu është lartë, mbi qiej si rrjedhojë pretendimi i disave se duart ngrihen nga qielli sepse qielli është kibla e duasë është i pavlefshëm. Ibnu ebil iz-z Elhanefi ka thënë: Asnjë nga selefët nuk ka thënë që qielli është kibla e duasë, asnjë argument nuk ka që tregon për këtë. Kibla e duasë është kibla që kthehemi në namaz. Kush mendon se ka dy kible një për namaz dhe një për dua, ai ka shpikur në fe dhe ka kundërshtuar xhematin e muslimanëve.


*I katërmbëdhjeti:* hadithi i Imram ibni Husejnit që i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: Allahu është i Lartësuar mbi Arsh, Ai është i  pafillimtë, ekzistenca e Tij i  ka paraprirë çdo gjëje. Në Leuhul Maffudh ka shkruar çdo gjë që do të ndodhë. Transmeton Buhariu. Pokështu edhe të gjitha hadithet që tregojnë për lartësinë e Allahut mbi Arsh.

*I pesëmbëdhjeti:* Transmeton Ebu Hurejra nga i Dërguari i Allahut që ai ka thënë: Zbret Zoti ynë në një të tretën e natës dhe thotë: Unë jam El-Meliku (Sunduesi). Kush më kërkon mua që tia jap atë që e kërkon? Kush më lutet që ti përgjigjem lutjes së tij? Kush më kërkon falje që tia fali gjynahet? dhe vazhdon kështu derisa të shfaqet agimi i mëngjezit. Ky hadith është muteuatir.

*I gjashtëmbëdhjeti:* Profeti na ka urdhëruar që kur jemi në sexhde të themi: Subhane rab-bijel Aëla.(I lartësuar është Zoti im më i Larti). Ebu Daudi e të tjerë. 

**Ixhmai.*

Unamimisht sahabet, tabiinët dhe tabiut-tabiinët kanë besuar që Allahu me qënien e Tij është në lartësi. Në mënyrë të përmbledhur inshaAllahu do të përmendim disa nga thëniet e tyre të cilat e vërtetojnë ixhmain e lartpërmendur.

*E para:* Thënia e Ebu Bekrit. Transmeton Ibnu Umeri se kur vdiq i Dërguari i Allahut, Ebu Bekri r.a. tha: O njerëz! Në qoftëse Muhamedi është i adhuruari i juaj të cilin e adhuronit atëhere dijeni që i adhuruari i juaj ka vdekur dhe në qoftëse i Adhuruari i juaj është Allahu i Cili është në lartësi (mbi qiej), vërtetë i Adhuruari i juaj nuk ka vdekur. Pastaj lexoi ajetin e Kuranit:*"Muhamedi nuk është tjetër veçse i dërguar" [Al-Imran:144 ]    *  


*E dyta:*  Thënia e Umerit. Salim ka trs metuar që Kabi i tha Umerit: Mjerë për sovranin e tokës nga Sovrani i qiellit (d.m.th. nga sovrani që është mbi qiej, në lartësi). Umeri i tha: Përveç atij që i kërkon llogari vetes së tij. Atëhere edhe Kabi përjashtoi dhe tha: Përveç atij që i kërkon llogari vetes së tij. Umeri pasi e dëgjoi fjalën Kabit tha: Allahu Ekber dhe ra në sexhde. Transmeton Ed-Darimi në librin Err-rred-du alel xhehmijeti dhe transmetimi është i saktë.

Një thënie tjetër e Umerit: Mjerë për sunduesin e tokës nga Sunduesi në lartësi (i Cili u kërkon llogari njerëzve për punët e tyre dhe i shpërblen sipas asaj që kanë punuar) në ditën(egjykimit) kur do të dalin para Tij, përveç atij që urdhëron për drejtësi, i cili gjykon me të drejtë dhe nuk gjykon sipas epshit. E transmeton Ed-Darimiu.

*E treta:* Thënia e Aishes: Betohem në Allahun sikur të doja ta vrisja Uthmanin do ta kisha vrarë, por Allahu mbi Arshin e Tij e din që unë nuk kam dashur ta vrisja. Transmeton Ed-Darimi në librin Err-rred-du alel xhehmijeti dhe transmetimi është i saktë.


*E katërta:* Thënia e Abdull-llah ibnu Mesudit: Arshi është mbi ujë dhe Allahu është mbi Arsh dhe Atij nuk mund ti fshihet asgjë nga punët tuaja. Transmeton Abdull-llah ibnu Ahmed në Es-suneh Dhehebiu thotë isnadi është i saktë.



**Thëniet e Tabiinëve.*


Transmetohet nga Mesruku se ai kur transmetonte nga Aishja thoshte: Më ka thënë e sinqerta, bija e të sinqertit, e dashura e të dashurit të Allahut, e cila është shfaqësuar nga Allahu mbi shtatë qiej 
Dhehebiu thotë isnadi është i saktë.

*E dyta:* Transmeton Sufjani i cili thotë:  Isha tek Rebiate ibni Abdirr-rrahman të cilin e pyeti një burrë dhe i tha: Mëshiruesi që është i lartësuar mbi Arsh.si qëndron i lartësuar mbi Arsh? I tha: El-Istiua (të lartësuarit) nuk është diçka e panjohur (si kuptim,si domethënie) Mënyra (forma se si është) është e panjohur (e pakonceptueshme). Besimi në të është vaxhib, pyetja (për mënyrën se si është) është bidat. Në një transmetim tjetër ka ardhur se Rrebia ka shtuar:  Mesazhi është i zbritur prej Allahut. Detyra e të Dërguarit ndaj Tij ishte përcjellja tek njerëzit dhe detyra ynë është ta besojmë. Trasmetimi është i saktë siç thotë Albani.

*E treta:* Ham-mad ibn Zejdi thotë:  E kam dëgjuar Ej-jub ES-Sikhtijaniu, i cili pasi përmendi Muëtezilët tha: Këta njerëz vërtiten të thonë: Në lartësi nuk ka asgjë Dhehebiu thotë  se Isnadi i këtij transmetimi është i qartë si dielli. Ej-jubi është zotniu i banorëve të Basras dhe dijetari i tyre.


*E katërta:*  Mukatil ibn Huj-jan ka trs metuar nga Ed-dahaku se ai në komentin e fjalës së Allahut:* " Ai është me ju kudo që të jeni" [El-Hadid: 4]* Ka thënë: *Ai është mbi Arshin e Tij dhe dija e Tij është me të gjitha krijesat.*  Transmeton ibnu Abdilberr-rri me senede të mira.


*E pesta:* Eleuzai thotë: Ne ndërkohë që tabiinët ishin të shumtë dhe prezentë thonim: Allahu i Lartësuar është mbi Arsh dhe i besonim cilësitë e Allahut që janë përmendur në sunnet.
Ibnu Abdilberr-rri ka thënë: Dijetarët e sahabëve dhe të tabiinëve prej të cilëve është trs metuar komenti i Kuranit, në komentin e fjalës së Allahut: *"Ai është me ta kudo që të ndodhen " [El-Muxhadele:7 ]* kanë thënë: *Allahu është mbi Arsh dhe dija e Tij ka përfshirë çdo vend.*  Në këtë çështje ata nuk i ka kundërshtuar asnjë njeri që thënia e tij është e konsiderueshme.


**Thëniet e dijetarëve pas daljes së xhehmive dhe shfaqjes së bidatit të tyre që: Allahu nuk është në lartësi.*

1) *Thënija e Ebu Hanifes*, dijetarit të Irakut. Transmeton Dhehebiu në librin Eluluv i cili thotë: Na është përcjell nga Ebi Mutië Elhakem ibni Abdil-lah El-behkhi, autori i librit Elfikhul ekber, i cili thotë: E pyeta Ebu Hanifen për atë që thotë: Nuk e di Zoti im është në lartësi (mbi qiej) apo në tokë? Dhe më tha: Ai ka bërë kufër sepse Allahu thotë: *"Mëshiruesi mbi Arsh është i lartësuar." [Ta-Ha: 5]*  Arshi i Allahut është mbi qiejt. i thashë: Ai thotë: Themë është i Lartësuar përmbi Arsh por nuk e di se Arshi është mbi qiej apo mbi tokë? Ebu Hanifja tha: Në qoftëse e mohon që Arshi është mbi qiej ka bërë kufër.

Ebil Mutii ka qënë prej nxënësve më të mëdhenj të Ebu Hanifes dhe prej fukahave të hanefive. Ai megjithëse ka qënë prej dijetarëve të medhhebit hanefi në transmetimin e haditheve nuk është i fortë sipas analizës së dijetarëve të hadithit, por ky transmetim duhet pranuar prej tij dhe sidomos hanefitë se në përgjithësi mendimet e Ebi Hanifes këta i kanë trs metuar.

Megjithëse kjo thënie e Ebu Hanifes është shumë e qartë në pohimin e lartësisë së Allahut, disa fanatikë të medhhebit hanefi (në çështjet e fikhut) e kanë keqinterpretuar. Komentuesi i akides Tahauije Ibni Ebiliz-z Elhanefi pasi e ka përmendur këtë transmetim ka thënë: Nuk merret parasysh mohimi i kësaj çështje nga disa njerëz që e atribuojnë veten hanefi, sepse medhhebit të Ebu Hanifes i janë atribuar shumë grupe të Muëtezilëve e të tjerë të cilët bien ndesh me besimin e Ebu Hanifes në shumë çështje.Sikurqë mundet ti atribohet Malikut Shafiut dhe Ahmedit shumë prej atyre që i kundërshtojnë në çështjet e besimit. 

Ngjarja kur Ebu Jusufi i kërkoi Bishër Elmerisit të pendohej ose ndryshe do të vritej për shkak të mohimit nga ana e tij të faktit që Allahu është mbi Arsh, është e njohur. Atë e ka trs metuar Abdurr-Rrahman ibnu Ebi Hatem e të tjerë. 
Albani ka thënë: Çështja gjyqësore e trs metuar nga ebu Jusufi është argument i qartë që shokët e Ebu Hanifes ishin me selefët në besimin që Allahu është në lartësi. Kjo i përforcon transmetimet nga Ebu Hanifja në lidhje me këtë temë. Imam Ebi Xhaëferr Et-tahaui Elhanefi ka deklaruar në akiden e tij (e cila është përmbledhje e besimit të Ebu Hanifes dhe shokëve të tij) që: Allahu nuk ka nevojë për Arshin dhe për asgjë tjetër përveç tij. Ai e ka përfshirë çdo gjë (me dijen e Tij) dhe është mbi çdo gjë.  

2)Eleuzai është pyetur për fjalën e Allahut: "Pastaj u lartësua mbi Arsh. " dhe tha: Ai është mbi Arshin e Tij, siç e ka përshkruar Veten e Tij. Gjithashtu ka thënë, kur është pyetur për hadithet e cilësive: Besojini siç kanë ardhur. 


3)Sufjan Etheuri për hadithet e cilësive ka thënë: Të besohen ashtu siç kanë ardhur.

*4)Maliku ibnu Enes* ka thënë: Allahu është në lartësi (me qënien e Tij) dhe Dija e Tij është në çdo vend, nuk ka gjë që të mos jetë përfshirë nga dija e Tij. Një burrë erdhi tek imam Malik dhe i tha: O Ebu Abdil-lah! I Gjithmëshirshmi mbi Arsh është i lartësuar. Si është lartësuar mbi Arsh? Trs metuesi thotë nuk e kam vërejtur Malikun të nevrikosej si atëhere nga pyetja e tij, u djersit shumë dhe njerëzit i ulën kokat e tyre, pasi Maliku u qetësua tha: Mënyra (se si është) është e panjohur, Istiua (të lartësuarit e tij si kuptim) është e njohur, besimi në të është vaxhib, pyetja për mënyrën (se si është) është bidat.Unë kam frikë se mos jesh i humbur. Prandaj urdhëroi që ta nxirrnin nga mexhlisi i tij dhe e nxorrën. Dhehebiu thotë kjo thënie është e saktë.

Ebu Theur El kelebi ka thënë: E kam dëgjuar Shafiun të thoshte: Maliku, kur i vinin disa njerëz epshorë (bidatçij)u thoshte: Unë jam i qartë dhe i bindur në fenë time kurse ti dyshon, prandaj shko tek një njeri që dyshon si ti dhe polemizo me të!. 

*El Uelid ibni Muslim* ka thënë: E pyeta Euzanin, Malikun ibnu Enes, Sufjan Eth-theuri, El-lejthin për hadithet në të cilat janë përmendur cilësitë. Të gjithë më thanë: Besojini siç kanë ardhur pa u përshkruar formë apo mënyrë. Të gjithë këta dijetarë që janë përmendur në këtë transmetim kanë qënë dijetarët më të mëdhenj të tabiut-tabiinëve. 

Ham-mad ibni Zejdi ka thënë: Ata duan të thonë: Në lartësi nuk ka të adhuruar.

*Dhehebiu*  në lidhje me këtë transmetim ka thënë; Besimi i të Dërguarit, sahabeve dhe i mbarë besimtarëve është që Allahu është në lartësi, mbi Arsh. Arshi është mbi shtatë qiej. Allahu i Lartësuar zbret në qiellin e dynjasë. Argumentet e tyre për këto cilësi janë tekstet e Kuranit të hadithit dhe gjurmët e të parëve. Ndërsa besimi i xhehmive është që Allahu është në çdo vend. I lartësuar dhe i pastër është Allahu nga thënia e tyre. Përkundrazi Allahu është me ne kudo që të jemi me dijen e Tij.

*Imam Shafiu* ka thënë: Besimi sipas sunnetit që unë jam në të dhe në të cilin kam shikuar ata të cilit i kam shikuar si p.sh.: Sufjani, Maliku e të tjerë është: Pohimi i dëshmisë që nuk ka të Adhuruar tjetër me të drejtë përveç Allahut, që Muhamedi është i Dërguari i Allahut, që Allahu është mbi Arshin e Tij në lartësi (mbi qiej), që Ai afrohet ndaj krijesave të Tij si të dëshirojë, që zbret në qiellin e dynjasë si dëshiron.Dhe ka përmendur mbarë besimin. (Marrë nga Eluluv i Dhehebiut).

*Ahmed ibnu Hambel* është pyetur dhe i është thënë: A është Allahu mbi qiellin e shtatë, mbi Arshin e Tij, i ndarë (i shkëputur) nga krijesat e Tij dhe Dija e fuqia e Tij në çdo vend? Tha: Po.Ai është mbi Arshin e Tij dhe me dijen e Tij e ka përfshirë çdo gjë.

*Imam El Buhari* në sahihun e tij në kapitullin e Teuhidit ka titulluar tema të ndryshme që tregojnë për pohimin e cilësive si: lartësia, të folurit, dy duart, dy sytë e të tjera prej cilësive që i mohojnë xhehmitë, pastaj i ka mbështetur me mjaft ajete dhe hadithe.Për më gjerë kthehu e studioje kapitullin e lartpërmendur. 

*4)Ebul Hasen El-Eshari* pasi u kthye nga akidja që gjenden në të Esharitë sot deklaroi në librin Mekalatul Islamij-jine: Allahu i Lartësuar është mbi Arshin e Tij siç ka thënë Allahu: "I Gjithmëshirshmi mbi Arsh është Lartësuar" Ne i kemi shikuar muslimanët të gjithë kur luten i ngrenë duart nga qielli, sepse Allahu i Lartësuar është i lartësuar mbi Arsh, i cili është mbi qiejt. Sikur të mos ishte Allahu mbi Arsh, ata nuk do ti ngrinin duart e tyre nga Arshi. Është e habitshme se këtë dijetarë pretendohet  se e ndjek një pjesë e muslimanëve të cilët quhen Eshari dhe i mohojnë shumicën e cilësive të Allahut prej të cilave është edhe lartësia.Imam Eshariu ka kaluar tre faza në udhëtimin e tij drejt besimit të vërtetë. Në fazën e parë ka qënë muëtezil. Pasi e kuptoi humbjen e tyre në besim, kaloi në një fazë tjetër ku i kundërshtoi Muëtezilët në shumë pika dhe u shkëput diçka nga Muëtezilët, por përsëri ishte në vijën e tyre përsa i përket mohimit të shumicës së cilësive dhe shumë prej çështjeve të Akides. Kështuqë në raport me Ehli Sunnetin ishte më afër Muëtezilëve sesa Ehlisunnetit. Në këtë fazë gjenden Esharitë e sotëm. Pastaj imam Eshariu kaloi krejtësisht në besimin e Ehli Sunnetit dhe atë e sqaroi në librin e tij Elibane dhe Mekalatul Islamij-jine.
Esharitë duhet të kthehen nga ky besim që janë për në besimin e Ehlu Sunnetit ashtu sikurqë veproi imami i tyre. Madje edhe shumë prej dijetarëve të mëdhenj të Esharive janë kthyuer në besimin e Ehlu Sunnetit, prej tyre është Elkadi Ebi Bekër Elbakil-lami, për të cilin thotë Dhehebiu: Nuk ka ndër teologët (mutekeliminët) më të mirë se ai absulutisht.

Elbekilani në librin Elibane ka thënë: Në qoftëse do të thuhej: A thoni që Ai është në çdo vend? Do tu themi: Na ruajtë Allahu nga kjo fjalë! Përkundrazi Allahu është i lartësuar mbi Arsh siç ka lajmëruar në librin e Tij: "I Gjithmëshirshmi mbi Arsh është lartësuar." Për tek Ai ngjitet fjala e mirë: *"Apo ndjehen të sigurtë se Ai që është mbi qiell." [El-Mulk: 16]*  Sikur të ishte në çdo vend Ai do të ishte në barkun e njeriut, gojën e tij dhe në vendet e ndyra, do të shtohej me shtimin e vendeve kur të krijonte vende që nuk ekzistonin. Do të ishte e saktë të drejtoheshe nga toka në lutje, nga prapa, djathtas, majtas. 
Muslimanët unanimishtë janë kundra këtij besimi.
I pastër dhe i Lartë është Allahu nga ajo që e thonë të padrejtët.      

Bakil-lani gjithashtu ka thënë: Ne e kemi sqaruar besimin e Imamëve të Ehli Sunnetit që: Këto cilësi besohen siç kanë ardhur pa i përshkruar formë dhe pa i kufizuar.
Pas transmetimit të fjalës së Bakil-lanit Dhehebiu ka thënë: Bota është mbushur me njerës të cilët nuk e dinë çfarë janë Selefët. Ata nuk dinë përveçse mohimin e cilësive, të shurdhur, memecë, të verbër(janë mohuesit e cilësive). Ku janë ata nga besimi i këtij imami. Ku ka njeri ndërmjet tyre si ai, në thellimin e tij në dije, në zgjuarsinë e tij dhe në njohjen e feve dhe të ideve të ndryshme.
Prej tyre është edhe Elxhuvejni. Ai ka përpiluar një libërth të posaçëm për lartësinë e Allahut mbi të gjitha krijesat.

Ibnu Ebi Iz-z Elhanefi dhe dijetarë të tjerë kanë përmendur thëniet e shumë teologëve (Ehlul Kelam) të cilët janë penduar në fundin e jetës së tyre që janë marrë me teologji.



**Arsyeja llogjike.*


Arsyeja llogjike tregon që Allahu është në lartësi në disa aspekte:

*Aspekti i parë:* Allahu i Lartësuar kur e krijoi universin ose e krijoi në vetveten e Tij ose e krijoi jasht vetvetes së Tij.

 E para është e pavlefshme (e pasaktë, e pamundëshme) për dy arsye:
1- Të gjithë janë dakortë që i krijoi jashtë vetes dhe jo në veten e Tij.
2- Sikur ti kishte krijuar në vetveten e Tij, kjo do të thotë që Allahu i Lartësuar të jetë vend (objekt) i pisllëqeve dhe i gjërave të ulëta. I Lartësuar dhe i pastër është Allahu nga kjo. E dyta do të thotë që universi ekziston jashtë qënies së Allahut, pra është i shkëputur krejtësisht nga Allahu. Padyshim që e saktë është vetëm kjo sepse besimin që Ai as nuk është i bashkuar (i unifikuar) me universin dhe as nuk është i shkëputur (i ndarë) prej tij nuk e pranon arsyeja llogjike. 

*Aspekti i dytë:* Besimi që Allahu nuk është as brenda universit (gjithësisë) dhe as jashtë tij do të thotë të mohosh ekzistenxën e Tij krejtësisht, sepse kjo është e pa pranueshme llogjikisht. Pra Ai ose ekziston brenda universit ose jashtë tij. E para është e pavlefshme. Atëhere detyrimisht arsyeja llogjike tregon për të dytën që Allahu është i ndarë nga unniversi (jashtë tij).
Universi është i rrumbullakët sipas shumicës së dijetarëve muslimanë. Ky faktë është trs metuar nga sahabet dhe tabiinët. Madje Ibnu Hazmi dhe Ibnul Xheuzi kanë thënë që: Ndërmjet sahabeve dhe tabiinëbve dhe të tjerëve prej dijetarëve musliman nuk ka kundërshtim në këtë çështje. Përderisa është i rrumbullakët atëhere në univers gjenden vetëm dy anë reale; lartë dhe poshtë. 

Ana lartë është hapësira përreth universit ndërsa ana poshtë është qëndra brenda universit.
Ndërsa gjashtë anët: lartë, poshtë, majtas, djathtas, para dhe mbrapa janë anë të gjallesave.(d.m. th. Cilësohen si anë vetëm përsa i përket njerëzve)

Ka thënë *Ibnu Tejmija:* Është vërtetuar që universi është i rrumbullakët dhe që lartësia absolute është mbi universin e rrumbullakët. Arsyeja llogjike tregon që Allahu është jashtë krijesave. Nga këto fakte detyrimisht rezulton se Allahu është në lartësi.

 Pastaj ka shtuar dhe ka thënë: Arsyeja e kësaj që e vërtetuam është se: Përderisa universi është i rrumbullakët ka vetëm dy anë reale lartë dhe poshtë. Allahu i Lartësuar është i ndarë nga krijesat (jashtë tyre). Kjo tregon që Ai nuk mundet të jetë poshtë (brenda) tyre por detyrimisht është në lartësi i ndarë (i shkëputur) nga krijesat.

Në qoftëse do ta meditosh këtë sqarim mirë do të dish si të shmangësh dilemën që e hedhin bidatçijtë se toka nuk është e rrafshët por e rrumbullakët si rrjedhojë sipas tyre ana e lartë e atyre që gjenden në anën veriore të rruzullit tokësorë është ana poshtë për ata që gjenden në anën jugore të rruzullit tokësorë, si rrjedhojë ngritja e duarve lartë nga qielli në dua nuk tregon që Allahu është lartë sepse kjo që është lartësi për ne në këtë pikë të tokës për të tjerët nuk është kështu! 

Nuk ka dyshim që toka është e rrumbullakët por kjo dilemë ka lindur si rezultat i konceptimit të gabuar të anëve në univers dhe në hapësirën jashtë tij. Sikurqë e vërtetuam çdo pikë që ta përfytyrosh nga rruzulli tokësorë për në hapësirën përreth universit do të thotë: të përfytyrosh anën poshtë për në lartësi dhe çdo pikë që e përfytyron jashtë universit për në rruzullin tokësor do të thotë: të përfytyrosh nga lart për poshtë. Vetëm ky është konceptimi i saktë i anëve në univers. Atëhere në çdo pikë që njeriu gjendet në rruzullin tokësorë, dhe i ngre duart lartë në lutje ai i është drejtuar anës së lartësisë.

 	Prej fakteve që ndihmon të kuptosh më shumë këtë çështje është të dish që sistemi diellor ku gjendet toka, yjet galaktika dhe qiejt e lartë në dorën e të Gjithmëshirshmit nuk janë përveçse si një farë mustarde në dorën e njeriut siç është trs metuar nga Abdullah Ibnu Ab-basi.

Në ditën e gjykimit e gjithë toka do të jetë e mbështjellë në dorën e Allahut dhe qiejt do të jenë të mbështjell (të shtrënguar) nga e djathta e Tij. Siç ka thënë Allahu në Kuran: *"Ata nuk e vlerësuan Madhërinë e Allahut ashtu siç i takon që të vlerësohet. Në ditën e Kjametit toka e gjithë do të jetë e mbështjellë në dorën e Tij dhe qiejt do të jenë të mbështjellë në të djathtën e Tij. I Lavdëruar dhe i Lartë është Ai mbi gjithçka që ata ia ngjisin Atij si të barabartë." [Ez-Zumer: 67]*

Buhari dhe Muslimi nga Ebu Hurejra kanë trs metuar që Profeti ka thënë: *Allahu i Lartësuar e shtrëngon e kap tokën në ditën e kjametit dhe i mbështjell qiejt me të djathtën e Tij pastaj thotë: Unë jam Gjithësunduesi ku janë sunduesit e tokës.*

Pra qiejt edhe toka dhe çdo gjë që gjendet ndërmjet tyre, në krahasim me madhërinë e Krijusit të Lartësuar janë në kulmin e vogëlsisë. 

Argumentet e kaluara si dhe fjala e Allahut: *"Vërtetë Ai e ka përfshirë çdo gjë."* [Fusilet: 54], tregojnë që Allahu i ka përfshirë krijesat e Tij me madhërinë, dijen dhe fuqinë e Tij. Kjo përfshirje nuk do të thotë që krijesat janë brenda qënies së Aleut. I Lartë dhe i Pastër është Allahu nga kjo gjë. Përfshirja që Allahu u ka bërë krijesave është përfshirje madhësie, fuqie dhe dije sepse qiejt dhe toka në krahasim me madhësinë e Allahut janë në kulmin e vogëlsisë. Ato në dorën e Allahut nuk janë përveçse si fara e mustardës në dorën e njeriut sikurqë ka ardhur në thënien e Ibnu Ab-bazit të përmendur më lartë. 



**Elfitrah (natyrshmëria, instikti i krijesave).*


Të gjitha krijesat me natyrshmërinë e tyre dhe zemrat e tyre të pastra i ngrenë duart lartë kur luten. Ata synojnë anën e lartësisë me zemrat e tyre kur i përkushtohen me lutjet e tyre Allahut.
 Ka përmendur Muhamed ibni Tahir Emakdisi se dijetari inderuar Ebu Xhafer Elhembedhani prezantoi në kuvendin e Ebilmaah Elxhuvejnni, i cili njihet me pseudonimin Imamul-haramejn ndërkoh që Elxhuvejni po diskutonte rreth mohimit të cilësisë së lartësisë. Ai thoshte: Allahu ka ekzistuar kur Arshi nuk ekzistonte dhe Ai tani është siç ka qënë para krijimit të Arshit. Atëhere Ebu Xhaëferri i tha: O profesor çfarë na thua për këtë domosdoshmëri që e ndjejmë në zemrat tona: Asnjëherë adhurusi i sinqertë nuk ka thënë o Allah! përveçse ndjen në zemrën e tij një domosdoshmëri e cila kërkon lartësinë, nuk kthehet as majtas dhe as djadhtas? Si ta shmangim këtë domosdoshmëri nga vetvetet tona? Xhuvejmi goditi me duar kokën e tij dhe filloi të qante duke thënë: Më hutoi Elhemedhani! Më hutoi Elhemedhani!
Pra të drejtuarit nga lartësia me duar dhe me zemër në dua është një natyrë që janë krijuar në të njerëzit.

----------


## forum126

*Dilema dhe kundërpërgjigjia ndaj tyre.*

Shumë njerëz të kohëve të fundit kur pohon këtë cilësi të Allahut të cilësojnë si përngjasues të Allahut me krijesat ose si të tillë që beson se Allahu është trup (muxhes-sim), ose të thonë që ti i atribon Allahut vend ose anë. Këto akuza që drejtohen ndaj Ehli sunnetit nuk janë të reja. Që prej kohësh bidatçijtë e kanë akuzuar Ehli sunnetin me akuza të tilla, derisa Ebi hatem Err-rrazi ka thënë: Shenja e bidatçinjve është të akuzojnë ndjekësit e gjurmëve (të të parëve) si p.sh.shenja e xhehmive është të emërtojnë Ehli Sunnetin Mushebihe (përngjasues). Shenja e kaderive është të emërtojnë Ehlu Sunnetin si Muxhbireh (të tillë që besojnë se robi është i imponuar në punët e tij), shenja e Ez-zenadika (Munafikët që shtiren si muslimanë për të luftuar Islamin nga brenda ideologjikisht) është të emërtojnë ndjekësit e gjurmëve Hashevijeh

*Dilema e parë: Përngjasimi.*

Përgjigjia. Ka thënë Nuajm ibni Ham-mad:* Kush e përngjason Allahun me krijesat bën kufër. Kush i mohon cilësitë që Allahu ka cilësuar me to veten e tij bën kufër. Cilësitë që Allahu ia ka atribuar vetes së Tij apo ia ka atribuar i Dërguari nuk janë përngjasim.*Ka thënë Ishak ibn Rahavej: Përngjasimi konstatohet në qoftë se do të thotë dorë si dora ime ose shikim si shikimi im, ky është përngjasim. Ndërsa në qoftë se do të thotë siç ka thënë Allahu dorë shikim, dëgjim duke mos i përshkruar formë dhe duke mos e përngjasuar me krijesat besimi është i saktë. Allahu Ka thënë: *"Asgjë nuk i përngjason Atij, Ai është Gjithdëgjues, Gjithshikues."*

Sikur pohimi i lartësisë së Allahut të ishte përngjasim atëherë kushdo që i pohon cilësitë e tjera si:jetën, fuqinë, dëgjimin, shikimin do të ishte përngjasues gjithashtu. (Për më gjerë shiko bazat në cilësitë e Allahut.)

*Ibnu Tejmije* në *Minhaxhus-suneh* ka thënë: Muëtezilët dhe xhehmijet e të tjerë prej mohuesve të cilësive e konsiderojnë çdo njërin që i pohon cilësitë Muxhes-sim, Mushebih (Trupëzues, përngjasues). Ka prej tyre që  konsiderojnë Muxhes-sim, mushebih, dijetarët e shquar si: Malikun, Shafiun, Ahmedin dhe nxënësat e tyre, sikur që ka përmendur Ebu Hatem: Arsya që i bëri të akuzonin dijetarët e shquar është se dijetarët të gjithë pohojnë cilësitë e Allahut Dhe thonë Kurani është fjalë e Allahut e pakrijuar.Thonë:Allahu do të shikohet në Ahiret.

*Dilema e dytë: Ana.*

Përgjigjia është siç e ka përmendur Ibnu Tejmije në Tedmurijeh: Kur shprehet fjala xhihetun (anë) mundet të synohet diçka ekzistente përveç Allahut d.m.th. të bëhet fjalë për diçka të krijuar si p. sh. Për vetë Arshin, ose për vetë qiejtë dhe mundet të synohet inekzistenca përreth krijesave përveç Allahut të Lartësuar, në qoftë se me fjalën anë ka për qëllim atë që është mbi krijesat.

Dihet që në tekstet e Sheriatit fjala anë as nuk është pohuar dhe as nuk është mohuar, ndërsa lartësia është pohuar. Gjithashtu dihet që nuk ekziston gjë tjetër përveç Krijuesit dhe krijesave. Krijuesi është i ndarë (i shkëputur) nga krijesat. Qënia e Allahut nuk është e unifikuar me qëniet e krijesave, por sikurqë e sqaruam janë të ndara. Prandaj i thuhet atij që e mohon të qënurit e Allahut në anën e lartësisë: A ke për qëllim me fjalën anë diçka ekzistente të krijuar? Në qoftyëse ky është qëllimi, nuk ka dyshim që Allahu nuk është brenda krijesave. Apo ke për qëllim atë që është pas universit? Nuk ka dyshim që Allahu është mbi universin (krijesat).

Po kështu i thuhet edhe atij që thotë: Allahu është në anën e lartësisë. A ke për qëllim që Allahu është mbi krijesat apo ke për qëllim që Allahu është brenda diçkaje nga krijesat? Nëqoftëse ke për qëllim të parën ajo është e vërtetë dhe nëqoftëse ke për qëllim të dytën ajo është e pavlefshme (e pasaktë).

Pra shprehja anë në të drejtën e Allahut as nuk është pohuar dhe as nuk është mohuar. Prandaj as nuk duhet ta pohojmë as nuk duhet ta mohojmë, sepse në të dyja rastet si në pohim dhe në mohim ajo mundet të nënkuptojë domethënie të saktë dhe mundet të pasaktë. Kështuqë ne as nuk e pohojmë as nuk e mohojmë por nëqoftëse ndonjëri e pohon ose e mohon qëndrimi ynë ndaj tij është siç e përmendi Ibn Tejmija më lartë.

*Dilema e tretë: Vendi.*

Në qoftë se e ke njohur përgjigjen e dilemës së kaluar (ana) e ke të lehtë të kuptosh përgjigjen e kësaj dileme.
Përgjigjia e saj është siç vijon:

Me fjalën vend ose synohet diçka ekzistente dhe pikërisht kjo u shkon nëpër mend shumicës së njerëzve sot, të cilët imagjinojnë që ky është qëllimi ynë me pohimin e cilësisë së lartësisë. Përgjigjia është që Allahu është i lartë dhe i pastër nga të qënurit në ndonjë vend me këtë kuptim. Allahun e Lartësuar nuk e përfshijnë dhe nuk e kufizojnë krijesat sepse Ai është më i Madhërishëm se sa që ta përfshijnë krijesat, madje Kursij-ji  Atij ka përfshirë qiejt dhe tokën.

Allahu i Lartësuar ka thënë:* Ata nuk e vlerësuan Madhërinë e Allahut ashtu siç i takon që të vlerësohet. Në ditën e Kjametit toka e gjithë do të jetëe mbështjellë në dorën e Tij dhe qiejt do të jenë të mbështjellë në të djathtën e Tij. I Lavdëruar dhe i Lartë është Ai mbi gjithçka që ata ia ngjisin Atij si të barabartë." [Ez-Zumer: 67]*  

Profeti ka thënë në hadith: Allahu i Lartësuar e shtrëngon e kap tokën në ditën e kjametit dhe i mbështjell qiejt me të djathtën e Tij pastaj thotë: Unë jam Gjithësunduesi ku janë sunduesit e tokës.Buhari dhe Muslimi.

Ose synohet inekzistenca (përveç Allahut) mbi krijesat, e cila është lartësia. Allahu i Lartësuar është mbi krijesat. Ai nuk është në ndonjë vend ekzistent siç e sqaruam pak më parë.
Nëqoftëse do të dëgjosh ose do të shikosh ndonjë thënie të dijetarëve, në të cilën i atribuojnë vendin e lartësisë Allahut, dije se ata kanë për qëllim rastin e dytë (domethënien e dytë).

*Dilema e katërt:* Ajetet dhe hadithet që tregojnë që Allahu është me krijesat, si p.sh. fjala: e Allahut: Ai është i Cili kroji qiejt dhe tokën në gjashtë ditë, pastaj Ai isteua ( mbi) Arsh.Ai di cfarë hyn në tokë edhe cfarë del prej saj, edhe cfarë zbret nga qielli edhe cfarë ngjitet në të. Dhe Ai është me ju kudo që të jeni.Dhe Allahu është Gjithevëzhgues për gjithcka që ju punoni. [El-Hadid: 4]

Pëgjigjen e kësaj dileme do ta mësosh në cilësinë Elmaij-jeh
.
*Dilema e pestë:* Fjala e Allahut të Lartësuar: 
* Dhe Ai është Allahu  në qiej dhe të tokë.Ai di cfarë ju fshihni dhe cfarë ju shprehni dhe Ai di cfarë ju fitoni Dhe Ai është  më i Urti Gjithegjykues, i Gjithedituri. [El-Enam].*  

Dhe fjala e Tij*: Dhe është Ai i cili  është i  vetmi Ilah(I adhuruar me tëdrejtë) në qiej dhe i vetmi ilah  në tokë. -[Zukhruf;84]         *  

Ka thënë: Këta dy ajete tregojnë që Allahu është në qiej dhe në tokë ndërsa ju thoni që Allahu është në lartësi mbi qiej!? 
Prgjigjja: Kuptimi i ajeteve është: Allahu është Ai që adhurohet në qiej dhe në tokë (me të drejtë) dhe nuk është kuptiimi i tij që Allahu me qënien e Tij është në qiej dhe në tokë.

Nga e gjithë kjo që e sqaruam del në pah humbja e madhe e xhehmive dhe atyre që u ndikuan nga ideja e tyre, të cilët të gjithë e mohuan që Allahu të jetë i lartësuar mbi Arshin e Tij, përmbi krijesat e Tij.

Mohuesit e lartësisë së Allahut u ndanë në dy mendime:
I pari: është mendimi i xhehmive të cilët thonë se Allahu është në çdo vend të krijuar. Në librin Err-rredu alel xhehmijeti Imam Ahmedi me argumente të qarta dhe të pakontestueshme e ka hedhur poshtë mendimin e tyre. Ai ka thënë në librin e sapopërmendur: Nëse dëshiron të dish që xhemijtë janë gënjeshtarë ndaj Allahut në besimin e tyre që Allahu është në çdo vend, thuaju atyre: A nuk ka ekzistuar Allahu dhe nuk ekzistonte asgjë? Do të thonë: Po. Atëhere thuaju: Kur i krijoi gjërat i krijoi në vetveten e Tij apo jashtë vetvetes së Tij? Ata do të detyrohen të japin një ndër tre përgjigjet që vijojnë:

*E para:*Në qoftë se do të përgjigjet që Allahu i Lartësuar i krijoi krijesat në veten e Tij bën kufër, sepse ka menduar që xhinët, njerëzit, shejtanët dhe iblizi janë në veten e Tij. 

*E dyta:* Në qoftëse do të thotë: I krijoi jashtë vetes së Tij, pastaj u fut ndër ta (u unifikua me ta), bën kufër gjithashtu sepse ka menduar që është futur në çdo vend të pistë, të ndyrë.

*E treta:* Nëqoftëse do të thotë: I krijoi jashtë vetes së Tij pastaj nuk u fut në ta, është kthyer nga besimi i tij dhe ka pranuar atë që e beson Ehlusuneh.

Mendimi i dytë është mendimi i atyre që kanë kaluar në ekstrem gjatë mohimit të lartësisë. Ata kanë thënë: Allahu nuk është as lartë, as poshtë, as djathtas, as majtas, as para as mbrapa, as brenda krijesave dhe as jashtë tyre. Disa nga filozofët e tyre shtojnë dhe thonë: As i bashkanëgjitur me botën dhe as i shkëputur prej saj.!
Ky mohim do të thotë që Allahu nuk ekziston. Ky është mohimi më i madh. I Lartësuar është Allahu nga kjo që e thonë zullumqarët. Sa bukur që i ka thënë Mahmud ibni Sebektekin  atij që e përshkroi Allahun kështu Na bëj dallimin ndërmjet këtij Zoti që ti e beson dhe ndërmjet inekzistencës (asaj që nuk ekziston).

Njëri prej këtyre dy mohimeve të pavlefshëm është i detyrueshëm për çdo njërin që e mohon lartësinë e Allahut.
Për arsye të këtyre argumenteve të madhërishme që tregojnë për lartësinë e Allahut dhe Ixhmain e padiskutushëm në lidhje me këtë çështje  Imami i dijetarëve Ibnu Huzejme ka thënë: Kush nuk pohon që Allahu është i lartësuar mbi Arshin e Tij, mbi shtatë qiej dhe që Allahu është i ndarë (i shkëputur) nga krijesat e Tij, ai është kafir.  
 Prej tij kërkohet që të pendohet. Nëse pendohet i pranohet teubja dhe nëqoftëse nuk pendohet vritet dhe hidhet në një plehërishtë në mënyrë që të mos dëmtohen me erën e tij të keqe Ehlul Kible (muslimanët) dhe as Ehludh-dhim-meh  (rezidentët kafira që u ka dhënë besën i pari i muslimanëve për të qëndruar nën qeverisjen e tij).

----------


## forum126

*61. العين  El ajnu (syri).* Është cilësi Dhatij-jeh Khaberriij-je e cila i është atribuar Allahut me argumente nga Kurani dhe sunneti.
Ehlus-Suneh uelxhemah besojnë që Allahu shikon me sy sikurqë besojnë që Allahu ka dy sy të cilët i përshtaten Madhërisë së Tij:* Asgjë nuk i përngjason Atij, Ai është Gjithëdëgjues, Gjithëshikues.*
Argumentet nga Kurani*:"Dhe ndërtoje anijen para syve Tanë¹ dhe me Frymëzimin Tonë." [Hud: 37] "Unë hodha prej Meje dashuri për ty në zemrat e njerëzve, që kush të shikojë të të dojë, me qëllim që të rritesh nën syrin Tim." [Ta Ha: 39] "Prit me durim për vendimin e Zotit tënd pasi ti me të vërtet që je nën sytë Tanë" [Et-Turë: 48] Duke lundruar nën sytë Tanë një shpërblim për atë i cili u mohua." [El-Kamer: 14]*

Në hadithin e Ibnu Umerit i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: Vërtetë ju e dini dhe e njihni Allahun. Ai nuk është me një sy (dhe Profeti bëri shenjë për tek dy sytë e tij). Kurse Elmesihud-dexhal vërtet nuk shikon me syrin e djathtë. Syri i tij është si një kokërr rrushi e dalë (e shfaqur). Transmeton Buhariu.

Fjala e Profetit në hadith: Vërtet Ai nuk është me një sy nënkupton që Allahu ka dy sy.
Imam ElBuhari e ka përmendur këtë hadith në kapitllin e Teuhidit duke patur për qëllim që ky hadith tregon se Allahu ka dy sy.

Abdullah Elgunejman në shpjegimin e këtij hadithi nga sahihu i Buharit ka thënë:  Fjala e tij -Vërtet Allahu nuk është me një sy-, këtë fragment ka patur për qëllim Buhariu në përmendjen e këtij hadithi në këtë kapitull. Ai tregon që Allahu ka dy sy realë. Sepse Elaueru (në gjuhën arabe) është humbja e njërit prej dy syve ose zhdukja e dritës së shikimit.

Ibnu Huzejmi ka thënë: Ne themi që Zoti ynë, Krijuesi ynë ka dy sy me të cilët shikon.
Kanë mbetur edhe disa çështje për ti diskutuar rreth ajeteve të kaluara të Kuranit dhe hadithit të Ibnu Umerit.

*E para:* Në ajetin e sures Ta-Ha Allahu ka përmendur në numrin njëjës nën syrin Tim A bie në kundërshtim kjo me atë që e sqaruam pak më parë?

*Përgjigjia:* Nuk ka kundërshtim sepse shrehja nën syrin Tim në gjuhën arabe i përfshin të dy sytë që i atribuohen Allahut. Emri i numrit njënjës që i bashkanëgjitet përemrit merr kuptim të përgjithshëm.

*E dyta:* Ne e vërtetuam që Allahu ka vetëm dy sy atëhere si të bëjmë bashkimin ndërmjet këtij fakti dhe ajeteve në të cilat sytë janë përmendur në numrin shumës?

*Përgjigjia:* Nëqoftëse do të marrim mendimin që numri më i vogël i shumësit është dy atëhere nuk ka mospajtim sepse sipas këtij varianti gjuhësor shumësi tregon për dy kështuqë nuk e kundërshton hadithin që tregon se Allahu ka dy sy. Ndërsa nëse do të marrim mendimin tjetër që numri më i vogël i shumësit është tre atëhere përgjigjia është që: Me këtë emër të numrit shumës nuk është synuar numri trepor është synuar madhësimi dhe përshtatshmëria ndërmjet përemrit Tonë në numrin shumës dhe emrit që i është bashkanëgjitur.

*E treta:* Domethënia e drejtpërdrejtë e ajeteve nën sytë Tanë është nën shikimin, mbrojtjen e syve Tanë. Kështu i kanë komentuar selefët këto ajete.

Fakti që Selefët e kanë komentuar nën shikimin Tonë nuk do të thotë që e kanë ndryshuar kuptimin e drejtpërdrejtë të ajetit. Sepse ky është kuptimi që shkon drejtpërdrejt në mendje dhe pikërisht ky është kuptimi i drejtpërdrejtë.

*E katërta:* Në hadithin e Ibni Umerit që tregon se Allahu ka dy sy, është përmendur se: Profeti ka bërë shenjë për tek sytë e tij. Në lidhje me këtë Ibnu Haxheri ka thënë: Jam pyetur: A i lejohet lexuesit të këtij hadithi që të veproi siç veproi Profeti? Dhe u përgjigjia: Nëqoftëse është në praninë e atyre që bien dakort me besimin e tij, besojnë që cilësitë e Allahut nuk u përngjasojnë krijesave dhe ka për qëllim thjesht të marri për shembull Profetin, lejohet, ndryshe jo.Por më e mira është që gjatë përmendjes së këtyre cilësive mos me bërë shenjë që të mos i përzihet ndonjërit dhe ta marri si argument për përngjasimin e Allahut me krijesat (ndërkoh Profeti nuk ka patur këtë qëllim). (Marrë në Fethul Bari.)

*62. الغضب  Elgadabu (zemërimi)* është cilësi fiëlij-jeh khaberije. Argument është fjala e Allahut: *"Dhe (dëshmia) e pesta duhet të jetë që: Zemërimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të (mbi gruan) nëse ai (bashkëshorti i saj) është që flet të vërtetën." [En-Nur: 9] *  

*63. الغلبة  Elgalebetu (dominimi, triumfimi):*  Është cilësi dhatije. Allahu I lartësuar ka thënë ; Allahu është dominues mbi çështjen e Tij, por shumica e njerëzve nuk e dinë.  

* 64. الغيرة  Elgiretu(xhelozia).* Është një cilësi fiëlij-je e cila i përshtatet madhërisë së Aleut. Ajo nuk i përngjason xhelozisë së krijesave dhe nuk  e dimë se si është: *Asgjë nuk i përngjason Atij*
Argument është hadithi i Ebi Hurejrës që i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: Vërtet Allahu bëhet xheloz dhe xhelozia e Allahut është që besimtari të veprojë atë që e ka ndaluar Allahu Transmeton Buhariu dhe Muslimi.

Gjithashtu edhe hadithi i Saëd ibni Ubadete se ka thëneë: sikur të vëreja ndonjë burrë me gruan time do ta godisja me të mprehtën e shpatës. Kjo që e tha Sadi i arriti Profetit( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) të Allahut dhe atëherë ai tha: A habiteni nga  xhelozia e Sadit?-  Uallahi unë jam më  xheloz se ai dhe  Allahu është më xheloz se sa unë, prandaj Allahu  nga xhelozia  Tij i ndaloi veprimet e ulëta, të shëmtuara, të cilat kryehen haptazi ose fshehurazi. Asnjë përson nuk është më xheloz se Allahu, dhe asnjë person nuk e do më shumë arsyetimin se sa Allahu. Për këtë arsye Allahu i dërgoi të derguarit përgëzues dhe paralajmërues dhe asnjë person nuk e do më shumë lavderimin se sa Allahu, për këtë arsye Allahu u ka premtuar robërve të tij, xhenetin.   Trs.Buhariu& Muslimi 

*65.الفرح   El-ferahu (gëzimi).* Është cilësi fiëlije e cila është përmendur në hadithe të sakta. Abdullai ka thënë: E kam dëgjuar të Dërguarin të thotë: Allahu gëzohet më shumë me pendimin e  robit të Tij besimtarë, se një burrë në një tokë të shkretë i cili ka me vete deven e tij mbi të cilën ka ushqimin dhe pijen. Duke qënë në këtë gjendje ai fjeti, pastaj u zgjua dhe vërejti që devja i kishte ikur. E kërkoi derisa u et për ujë shumë. Pastaj tha në vetvete: Le të kthehem në vendin që isha dhe të fle derisa të vdes. Kështuqë u kthye në vendin që kishte qënë e vendosi kokën mbi parakrahun e tij për të pritur vdekjen. Kur u zgjua vërejti deven mbi të cilën ishte ushqimi dhe pija e tij.Allahu gëzohet më shumë me teuben e robit besimtarë se ky njeri që gjeti deven, ushqimin dhe pijen. Buhari dhe Muslimi.

*66. الفطر  El-fatr (zanafilla e krijimit, shpikja):* Allahu i Lartësuar është Krijuesi i qiejve dhe i tokës. Allahu i Lartësuar ka thënë: *"Gjithë lavdërimet dhe falenderimet janë për Allahun, i Vetmi Fillues (i Vetmi Krijues) i qiejve dhe i tokës, i Cili i bëri melekët lajmëtarë me fletë-dy,tri apo katër.Ai shton në krijim çfarë Ai do.Vërtet që Ai është i Zoti për të bërë çdo gjë." [El-Fatir: 1]*  

*67. الطي  Ett-tajju (mbështjellja, shtrëngimi).*  Është cilësi fiëlijee përmendur në Kuran dhe në hadithë të saktë.
Argument nga Kurani është fjala e Allahut: *"Ata nuk e vlerësuan Madhërinë e Allahut ashtu siç i takon që të vlerësohët. Në ditën e kijametit toka e gjithë do të jetë e mbështjellë në Grushtin, Dorën e Tij. Dhe qiejt do të jenë të mbështjellur në të djathtën e Tij. I lavdëruar dhe i Lartë është Ai mbi gjithçka që ata ia ngjisin si të barabartë." [Ez-Zumer: 87]*

Buhari dhe Muslimi nga Ebu Hurejra kanë trs metuar që Profeti ka thënë: Allahu i Lartësuar e shtrëngon (e kap) tokën në ditën e Kijametit dhe i mbështjell qiejt me të djathtën e Tij pastaj thotë: Unë jam Gjithësunduesi ku janë sunduesit e tokës?

*68. الكافي  El-kafi (Ai që u mjafton robërve të Tij).*
Allahu i Lartësuar ka thënë në Kuran:* "A nuk është Allahu më i mjaftueshmi për robin e Tij?" [Ez-Zumer: 36]

69. الكتابة و الخط  Elkitabetu uel khat-tu (shkrimi).*  Është një cilësi fiëlije që i është atribuar Allahut me argumente nga Kurani dhe syneti. Allahu i Lartësuar shkruan çfarë të dëshirojë dhe kur të dëshirojë. Ashtu siç i përshtatet Madhëris së Tij jo si shkrimi i krijesave i cili i përshtatet vogëlsisë së tyre.

Allahu i Lartësuar ka thënë në Kuran: *"Ne shkruam për të në pllaka mësimet për çdo gjë dhe shpjegimet për gjithçka." [El-Araf: 145]*Në këtë ajet bëhet fjalë për Teuratin që Allahu ia shkroi Musait me dorën e Tij.

Ebu Hurejra ka transmetuar nga Profeti i cili ka thënë: Debatoi Ademi dhe Musai tek zoti i tyre dhe çdonjëri paraqiti argumentin e tij. Musai i tha Ademit: O Adem ti je babai ynë na nxore nga Xheneti (për shkak të gabimit tënd). Ademi i tha: O Musa ti je ai që Allahu të zgjodhi me mesazhet që ti zbriti, Teuratin ta shkroi me dorën e Tij. E si po më kritikon për një gjë që Allahu ma caktoi 40 vjet para se të më krijonte. Kështu Ademi e mundi Musain me argumentet e tij (fragmentin e fundit Profeti e përsëriti tre herë). Transmeton Buhariu dhe Muslimi.
Gjithashtu transmeton Ebi Hurejra që i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: Kur Allahu i krijoi krijesat, shkroi në librin e Tij i cili gjendet tek Ai mbi Arshin e Tij: Vërtet mëshira Ime i paraprin Zemërimit Tim. Buhari dhe Muslimi.

*70. الكرهElkurhu (urrejtja).*Është cilësi fiëlije e përmendur në argumente të sakta. Allahu i Lartësuar ka thënë: *..."Por Allahu e urrejti nisjen e tyre... " [Et-Teube: 46]*

*71. الكف  Elkef-fu (pëllëmba, shuplaka e dorës).*  Është një cilësi dhatije khaberije e cila është përmendur në hadithe të sakta.

Transmeton Ebu Hurejra nga i Dërguari i Allahut se ka thënë: Nuk jep ndonjëri sadaka nga pasuria hallall dhe Allahu nuk pranon përveçse  atë që është hallall- përveçse i Gjithmëshirshmi e merr me të djathtën e Tij, qoftë sadakaja edhe një hurmë (arabe). Kjo sadaka rritet e zhvillohet në dorën e të Gjithmëshirshmit derisa të bëhet më e madhe se mali, ashtu sikurqë ndonjëri prej jush e rrit të voglin e deves së tij. Transmeton Buhari dhe Muslimi.

Në hadithin që e transmeton Ahmedi dhe Tërmidhiu ku është përmendur që Profeti e ka shikuar Zotin e tij në ëndërr në formën më të bukur ndër të tjera Profeti ka thënë: Unë e shikova të vendoste shuplakën e dorës së Tij ndërmjet dy supeve të mia derisa ndjeva ftohjen e majave të gishtërinjve të Tij në kraharorin tim. Shikoje këtë hadith në cilësinë Elenamilu.

*72.  الكفيلEl-kefil (Ai që i siguron dhe i ruan robërit e Tij).* Kjo është një cilësi që i atribuohet Allahut me argumente të sakta.
Ka thënë Allahu në Kuran: *"Dhe tashmë ju keni zgjedhur Allahun dorëzanë, për siguri." [En-Nahl: 91].*
Disa e kanë numëruar Elkefil prej emrave të bukur të Allahut.

*73.  الكلام  El-kelamu (të folurit e Allahut).*
Ehlu Suneh ue xhemah besojnë se Allahu flet nëqoftëse dëshiron, kur të dëshirojë dhe si të dëshirojë. Ai flet me shkronja dhe me zë që dëgjohet prej Tij. Zëri i Tij nuk u përngjason zërave të krijesave. 

Të folurit e Allahut përsa i përket llojit është i pafillimtë. Pra Allahu ka qënë dhe vazhdimisht do të jetë folës. Ndërsa përsa i përket njësive të të folurit ose zërit të caktuar (në një bisedë apo thirrje) Ai nuk ëhtë i pafillimtë. Ky është besimi i dijetarëve të sunnetit dhe hadithit.

Argumentet që tregojnë besimin e Ehlu Sunnetit në të folurit e Allahut:

*1- "Allahu i foli Musait drejtpërdrejt me fjalë." [En-Nisa: ]

2-"Disave Allahu i foli drejtpërdrejt." [El-Bekare: 253]

3-"Kur erdhi Musai në kohën dhe vendin e përcaktuar prej Nesh dhe atij i foli Zoti i tij, ai tha: Zoti im mu shfaq që të shoh ty hapur." [Al-Aëraf: 143]

4-"Kujto kur Allahu do të thotë ditën e ringjalljes: O Isa biri i Merjemes." [El-Maideh: 116]*

Pra ky ajet si dhe ajetet para tij tregojnë që Allahu i foli Musait, u foli disa të dërguarve drejtpërdrejt dhe në ditën e Ringjalljes do ti flasë Isës. Pa dyshim që të folurit e Allahut drejtuar të dërguarve të Tij është me zë të dëgjushëm. 

*5- "Dhe kush është më i vërtet në fjalë se Allahu." [En-Nisa: 87]

6-"Thaj: sikur deti të ishte bojë (për të shkruar) fjalët e Zotit tim, padyshim që deti do të shterej para se të mbaronin fjalët e Zotit tim, madje edhe sikur të sillnin edhe një të dytë në ndihmë të tij." [El-Kehf: 109]

7- "Kështu kur ai e arriti atë (zjarrin), u thirr nga ana e djathtë e luginës së bekuar nga pema: O Musa! Sigurisht që jam Unë, Allahu, Zoti i të gjithë botëve."

8- "Zoti i tyre u thirri (duke u thënë): A nuk jua ndalova atë pemë?" [El-Aëraf: 22]

9- "Kujto ditën kur Allahu do tu thërrasë atyre e tu thotë: Çfarë  përgjigje u dhatë të Dërguarve?" [El-Kasas: 65]*


10- Transmeton Ebu Said Elhudri se i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: Thotë Allahu )në ditën e gjykimit(: O Adem! Ademi thotë: të përgjigjem. Atëhere i thërret )Allahu( me zë: Vërtet Allahu të urdhëroi ty të nxjerrësh prej pasardhësve të  tu pjesën për në zjarr.


11- Gjithashtu në hadithin e Ebu Said El-Hudrit i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: Vërtet Allahu i Lartësuar u thotë banorëve të Xhenetit: O banorët e xhenetit! Thonë: Të përgjigjemi o Zot. U thotë: A nuk u kënaqët? Transmeton Buhari dhe Muslimi.

Argumentet e kaluara tregojnë që Allahu u thërret dhe u flet njerëzve me zë.

12- Transmeton Abdull-llah Ibnu Abasi se i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: Ndërkoh që Xhibrili ishte i ulur te Pejgamberi dëgjoi zërin e një dere të hapej nga lart. E ngriti kokën e tij dhe tha: Kjo është një derë nga qielli e cila është hapur sot. Nuk është hapur ndonjëherë përveçse sot. Prej derës që u hap zbriti një melek dhe tha: Ky është një melek që ka zbritur në tokë. Nuk ka zbritur ndonjëherë përveçse sot. Meleku që erdhi dha selam dhe tha: Përgëzohu për dy drita që të janë dhënë të cilat nuk i janë dhënë ndonjë Pejgamberi para teje,  Fatihatul kitab (surja Fatiha) dhe dy ajetet e fundit të sures El-Bekare. Nuk lexon me ndonjë shkronjë prej të dyjave përveçse të jepet ajo që e kërkon. Transmeton Muslimi. 
Ky hadith tregon që Allahu flet me shkronja (d.m.th. fjalët që i flet Allahu përbëhen nga shkronjat) sepse Kurani është fjalë e Allahut.
Ehlu Suneh ue Xhemah besojnë se Kurani është fjalë e Allahut. Ai është i zbritur, i pakrijuar tek Allahu e ka zanafillën dhe tek Ai do të kthehet.

----------


## forum126

*Argumentet që vërtetojnë besimin e Ehlu Sunnetit në lidhje me Kuranin*

Besimi i Ehlu Sunnetit në Kuranin e madhërishëm është i bazuar në faktet e kaluara të cilat tregojnë se Allahu i Madhëruar flet si dëshiron, kur dëshiron dhe me atë që dëshiron. Kurani është i folur nga Allahu prandaj ai është cilësi e Tij i pakrijuar. Cilësitë e Allahut janë atribute të qënies së Tij të pakrijuara. Kështuqë të gjithë argumentet që i përmendëm më lartë në lidhje me të folurit e Allahut janë argumente që tregojnë që Kurani është fjalë e Allahut. 
Në lidhje me Kuranin kemi argumente specifike të qarta që tregojnë që Kurani është fjalë e Allahut i zbritur nga Ai. Prej tyre janë argumentet që vijojnë:

*1- "Dhe nëse ndonjë prej mushrikinëve,(politeistëve) kërkon mbrojtjen tënde atëhere siguroi atij strehim, me qëllim që ai të dëgjoi fjalën e Allahut (Kuranin) dhe pastaj përcilleni në një vend të sigurtë se ata janë njerëz që nuk dinë." [Et-Teube: 6]

2-"Ata duan të ndryshojnë fjalët e Allahut. Thuaju: Ju nuk do të na vini neve nga pas, kështu ka thënë Allahu më parë."
Fjalët e Allahut në këto dy ajete janë Kuran. Përderisa Allahu ia ka atribuar vetes së Tij kjo tregon që Kurani është i pakrijuar.

3- "Muaji i Ramazanit në të cilin u zbrit Kurani për njerëzimin."
4-  "Vërtet që Ne e kemi zbritur atë (Kuranin) natën e Kadrit." [El-Kadër: 1]*

Në këto dy ajete Allahu i Lartësuar ka përmendur që Kurani është i zbritur nga Ai.

*5- "Padyshim që i Tij është krijimi dhe komandimi (urdhërimi)." [El-Araf: 54]*

Pra në këtë ajet ka përmendur që krijimim është i Allahut dhe urdhërimi i Allahut. Kjo tregon që krijimi është diçka dhe urdhërimi (komandimi) është diçka tjetër.
Kurani padyshim është prej Elemër (urdhërimit, komandimit). Argument që Kurani futet tek fjala e Tij Elemr është ajeti i Kuranit: *" Kështu ne të kemi shpllur ty udhëzim dhe mëshirë nga emri (urdhëri) ynë.Ti nuk e dije as çështë libri dhe as çështë Imani (besimi) por ne e kemi bërë Atë dritë që Ne me të të udhëzojmë atë që duam nga robërit Tanë." [Esh-Shura: 52]*

Përderisa Kurani është prej urdhërit të Allahut dhe urdhëri është diçka tjetër nga krijimi kjo detyrimisht tregon që Kurani nuk është i krijuar.

Unanimisht Selefët e këtij umeti e kanë bërë kafir atë që thotë se Kurani është i krijuar. Arsyeja që i ka shtyrë Selefët të japin këtë gjykim është se ai që thotë; Kurani është i krijuar patjetër nënkupton njërën nga këto tre gjëra: 

1) Që Allahu e krijoi Kuranin në qënien e Tij. 
2) Që Allahu e krijoi Kuranin në një trup (qënie) tjetër. 
3)Që Allahu e krijoi Kuranin të shkëputur nga çdo qënie, të pavarur. 

Çdo njëra prej të trejave është kufër.Sepse nëse do të thotë: Allahu e krijoi në Qënien e Tij. E ka bërë qënien e Allahut vend të krijesave. Në qoftëse do të thotë: E krijoi në një qënie tjetër, kjo do të thotë që Kurani është fjalë e qënies tjetër (që u krijua në të). Pikërisht kjo është thënia e Elvehid ibnil Mugire të cilën Allahu e ka përmendur në Kuran: *"Kjo sështë gjë tjetër veçse fjalë e një një njeriu.! Unë do ta hedh atë në zjarrin e xhehenemit. " [El-Muddethir: 25-26] *  

Në qoftëse do të thotë e krijoi Kuranin të ndarë të pavarur nga çdo qënie ky është mohim i ekzistencës së Kuranit, sepse nuk mund të përfytyrohen fjali të vetëqëndrueshme pa folës (që i flet), sikurqë nuk mund të përfytyrohet dëgjimi pa dëgjues, shikimi pa shikues etj.
Pra këto janë tre gjëra të cilat ai që thotë: Kurani është i krijuar, nuk mund tu shmanget.

Disa thënie të Selefëve për atë që thotë: Kurani është i krijuar. 
1) Ka thënë *Ahmed ibni Hambel:* Kush thotë: Kurani është i krijuar ai sipas mendimit tonë është kafir." 

2)Ka thënë *Malik:* Kush thotë që Kurani është i krijuar ai rrihet rëndë dhe izolohet, derisa të pendohet.

3)Sufjan Etheuri ka thënë: Kush mendon se fjala e Allahut Thuaj Ai Allahu është një, Allahu është Samed është e krijuar. Ai është kafir.

4)Abdullah ibnu Mubarek ka thënë: Kush thotë Kurani është i krijuar,ai është zindik (munafik, kafir).
Sufjan Ibnu Ujejnetu ka thënë: Kurani është fjala e Allahut. Kush thotë është i krijuar ai është kafir dhe kush dyshon në kufrin e tij përsëri është kafir.

* Kundërshtarët e Ehli Sunnetit në lidhje me të folurit e Allahut.*

Kundërshtarët e Ehlu Sunnetit në këtë temë janë të shumtë, derisa mendimet e tyre në këtë temë mund të kenë arritur deri në tetë ose më shumë. Do të përmendim vetëm dy prej tyre:

*1) Muëtezilët:*
Besimi i tyre është që: Fjalët e Allahut janë të krijuara, si të gjitha krijesat. Sipas tyre kur i foli Allahu Musait, i krijoi fjalët në pemë dhe i dëgjoi Musai. Ibnu Ebil Iz-z Elhanefi për të hedhur poshtë besimin e tyre ndër të tjera ka thënë: Të folurit është cilësi e përkryer ndërsa mosfolja është mangësi. Allahu i Lartësuar në Kuran për të hedhur poshtë adhurimin e viçit që e adhuruan benu Israilët, solli si argument mangësitë e viçit të cilat tregojnë që nuk meriton të adhurohet sepse i adhuruari duhet të jetë i përkryer. Prej mangësive të viçit që janë përmendur në Kuran është mosfolja. Allahu i Lartësuar ka thënë: *"A nuk e shihnin se ai as nuk u fliste atyre dhe as nuk i drejtonte në udhë? Ata e morën atë për ta adhuruar dhe vërtet ata qenë të padrejtë." [El-Araf: 148]*

Adhurusit e viçit megjithëse bën kufër ata e njihnin Allahun më shumë se muëtezilët sepse ata nuk i thanë Musait: Zoti yt gjithashtu nuk flet!
Si përfundim: Mosfolja është mangësi dhe si rrjedhojë ai që nuk flet nuk meriton të adhurohet. Kështu ka argumentuar Allahu në Kuran për të hedhur poshtë adhurimin e viçit.
Muëtezilët kanë thënë se Kurani është i krijuar sepse ata nuk besojnë që të folurit është cilësi e Allahut. Për të përligjur besimin e tyre kanë sjell disa dilema të cilave ua ka dhënë përgjigjen në mënyrë prefekte Ibnu Ebil Iz-z Elhanefi në komentin e Tahauijes.


*2)Esharitë:*

Besimi i tyre është që :Fjalët e Allahut nuk përbëhen nga shkronjat dhe nuk kanë zë. Të folurit e Tij nuk varet nga dëshira, por është një atribut i domosdoshëm i qënies së Allahut, si domosdoshmëria e jetës dhe e dijes.
Esharitë bien në kundërshtim me Ehli Sunnetin në pikat që vijojnë:

*E para:* Kanë thënë: Të folurit është një atribut: pa shkronja dhe pa zë.

*E dyta:* Kanë thënë: Të folurit është atribut i domosdoshëm i qënies së Allahut. Nuk varet nga dëshira e Tij por është i domosdoshëm si domosdoshmëria e jetës dhe e dijes. Ndërsa Ehli Sunneti thonë: Të folurit e Allahut varet nga dëshira e Tij, kur dëshiron flet dhe kur nuk dëshiron hesht.

*E treta:* Kanë thënë: Ajo që dëgjohet është e krijuar (si p.sh. zërin që e dëgjoi Musai, ishte i krijuar. Atë që e dëgjoi Muhamedi natën e Miraxhit, ishte i krijuar. Atë që e dëgjojnë melaiket është i krijuar etj.). Ndërsa Ehlu Suneh thonë: Ajo që dëgjohet prej Allahut është cilësia e të folurit.
Si rrjedhojë e kësaj që e sqaruam në lidhje me esharitë ata për Kuranin kanë thënë: Ajo që gjendet nëpër Mushafe (libra) është fjalë ekuivalente (e barasvlefshme) me fjalën e Allahut dhe jo vetë fjala e Allahut.

Ibn Ebil Iz-z Elhanefi ka thënë: Ai që e beson Kuranin kështu, ka kundërshtuar Kuranin, Sunnetin dhe Selefët e umetit, sigurisht që kjo humbje është e mjaftueshme për të.
Disa dijetarë të Esharive kanë thënë: Realiteti është që ndërmjet nesh dhe ndërmjet Muëtezilëve nuk ka ndryshim (përsa i përket besimit në Kuran) sepse që të gjithë ne jemi dakort që: fjalët e Allahut që gjenden midis nesh janë të krijuara. Por Muëtezilët thonë që ato që janë të krijuara janë fjalët e Allahut kurse ne themi që janë fjalë ekuivalente të fjalëve të Allahut.

Ajo që i çoi Muëtezilët në këtë humbje është fakti që ata besojnë emrat e Allahut por nuk i besojnë cilësitë (i mohojnë). Ndërsa Esharitë i çoi në këtë humje, mohimi i veprave të Allahut që varen nga dëshira dhe vullneti i Tij.

*74. الكنف  Elkenefu (mbulimi i robit besimtarë në ditën e gjykimit kur Allahu e bën ti pranojë gjynahet që i ka bërë në dunja në mënyrë që të mos ekzpozohen gjynahet e tij dhe të mos poshtërohet).*

Kjo cilësi e Allahut të Lartësuar ka ardhur në hadith të saktë në Buhari dhe Muslim se:  Një burrë e ka pyetur Ibnu Umerin, i ka thënë: Çfarë ke dëgjuar të thotë i Dërguari i Allahut në bisedën e fshehtë? Çdo njëri prej jush (prej besimtarëve) do të afrohet nga Zoti i tij derisa Allahu ta mbulojë që të mos e shikojnë krijesat (me qëllim që të mos demaskohet me gjynahet e tij dhe të poshtërohet përpara tyre) dhe Allahu do ti thotë: Ke punuar kështu dhe kështu? Thotë: Po. I thotë: Ke punuar kështu dhe kështu? Thotë: Po. Dhe kështu Allahu e bën që ti pohojë  gjynahet e tij, pastaj i thotë: Ti kam mbuluar në dynja (nuk të kam demaskkuar ty me to) dhe Unë sot ato ty do të ti fal.

*75. الكيد لأعدائه  Elkejdu li aëdaihi (thurja e planeve kundra armiqve të Tij të cilët thurin plane ndaj fesë së Tij dhe besimtarëve).*

Kjo cilësi nuk i atribuohet Allahut përveçse e kufizuar në rastin e shkatërrimit të kurtheve që i thurin armiqtë Allahut kundra Islamit dhe muslimanëve.
Allahu i Lartësuar ka thënë: *"Vërtet ata po thurin plan kundra teje.*(Por gjithashtu) edhe Unë po bëj plan." [At-Tarik:15-16]


76. اللعن  El-laënu (mallkimi)*. Është një cilësi Fiëlije që varet nga dëshira e Allahut të Lartësuar.
Allahu ka thënë në Kuran: *"Mallkimi i Allahut është mbi zullumqarët." 

77.  المستعان  El-musteanu (Ai që i kërkojnë ndihmë robërit dhe Ai i ndihmon).* Allahu i Lartësuar ka thënë: *"Kështu që për mua durimi shkon më mirë dhe vetëm ndihma e Allahut kërkohet kundra kësaj (prove të vështirë) që po e pohoni." [Jusuf: 18]

78.   المسح  El-meshu.*  Në hadithë të saktë Profeti ka përmendur që Allahu i Lartësuar e ka prekur (e ka kaluar dorën e Tij mbi)shpinën e Ademit dhe prej shpinës së tij kanë rënë të gjitha qëniet me shpirt prej pasardhësve të tij.
Ka trs metuar Ebu Hurejra se i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: *Kur e krijoi Allahu Ademin e preku (e kaloi dorën e Tij mbi) shpinën e tij (Ademit) dhe ra nga shpina e tij çdo qënie me shpirt që Allahu do ta krijojë deri në ditën e Kijametit.*
Transmeton Termidhiu. (Shiko Sahihu Sunen Et-termidhi)

*79. المعية  Elmaij-jetu.*  Të qënurit (shoqëria) e Allahut me krujesat e cila nënkupton: Dijen, fuqinë, dëgjimin, shikimin, pushtetin dhe rregullimin e çështjeve përderisa Elmaij-jetu është e përgjithshme me të cilën nuk është favorizuar një person ose një grup (që kanë një atribut të caktuar). Ndërsa nëqoftëse është favorizuar një person ose një grup (që kanë një atribut të caktuar) me Elmaij-jetu, atëhere ajo nënkupton, plus asaj që u përmend në Elmaij-jetun e përgjithshme: përkrahjen mbarësin dhe suksesin.
Në lidhje me këtë cilësi të Allahut duhet të marrim parasysh këto që vijojnë: 

*E para:* Të qënurit e Allahut me krijesat e Tij është vërtetuar me argumente nga Kurani, sunneti dhe Ixhmai i Selefëve.

*A- Argumentet e Kuranit: *  

"Ai është me ju kudo që jeni." [El-Hadid: 4]
"Sigurisht që Allahu është me ata që i frikësohen Atij dhe që janë mirëpunues." [En-Nahl: 128]

*B- Nga sunneti i Profetit:*

Transmeton Ibnu Umeri se i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: Kur çdo njëri prej jush të çohet për tu falur mos të pështyjë përpara fytyrës së tij sepse Allahu është përballë (drejt) fytyrës së tij dhe as nga e djathta por nga e majta ose poshtë këmbës së tij. Transmeton Buhariu dhe Muslimi.
Nga hadithi përfitohet që Allahu është përpara fytyrës së namazfalësit. Por duhet të dimë që ai që ka thënë: Allahu është përpara namazfalësit po ai ka  thënë Allahu është  në lartësi, mbi qiej prandaj ky hadith si dhe dy hadithet që vijojnë po ashtu  edhe dy ajetet e kaluara duhet të kuptohen sipas asaj që do ta sqarojmë në lidhje me Elmaij-jetu. Për të sqaruar më gjërë po shtojmë këtu që dijetarët e kanë bërë pajtimin ndërmjet hadithit që thotë se Allahu është përpara fytyrës së namazfalësit dhe haditheve që thonë se Allahu është në lartësi në tre aspekte:

*I pari:* Argumentet e sheriatit kanë bashkuar ndërmjet të dyjave,. Ato nuk mund të bashkojnë ndërmjet dy gjërave që bien në kundërthënie.

*I dyti:*Mundet që një gjë të jetë e lartë dhe ajo është përpara fytyrës tënde. P.sh. Njeriu i drejtohet diellit paradite, dielli është përpara tij megjithëse është lart në qiell. Përderisa kjo është e mundshme në të drejtën e krijesës në të drejtën e Krijuesit është edhe më e arsyeshme.

*I treti:* Supozo që kjo është e pamundëshme (e pa arsyeshme) në të drejtën e krijesës, por në të drejtën e Krijuesit nuk është e pamundëshme (e pa arsyeshme) sepse Allahut të Lartësuar nuk i përngjason asgjë në të gjitha cilësitë e Tij.

Transmeton Ebu Musa El-Eshari i cili thotë: Ishim me të Dërguarin e Allahut në një udhëtim dhe njerëzit filluan ti ngrini zërat e tyre duke bërë tekbire. Profeti u tha: O njerëz! Më butë ndaj vetveteve tuaja (mos i mundoni duke ngrritur zërin) sepse ju nuk po lutni një shurdh dhe as  një të pa pranishëm. Ju po lutni Atë që është Gjithëdëgjues, Gjithëshikues. Vërtetë Ai që po i luteni është më afër çdo njërit prej jush sesa qafa e kafshës së tij. Buhariu dhe Muslimi.

Unanimisht të gjithë selefët e kanë pohuar Maij-jetull-llah (të qënurit e Allahut me krijesat e Tij).

*E dyta:* Kjo shoqëri (Maij-jeh) nënkupton përfshirjen e krijesave me dije, fuqi, dëgjim, shikim, pushtet dhe rregullim të çështjeve përderisa është e përgjithshme¹. Si shembull për këtë kemi fjalën e Allahut të Lartësuar: "Ai është me ju kudo që të jeni." 
Ndërsa në qoftëse është favorizuar me Elmaij-jeh (shoqërinë) një person ose një grup që karakterizohen me një punë të caktuar, atëhere ajo nënkukpton, plus asaj që u përmend në Elmaij-jetu e përgjithshme, ndihmën, përkrahjen, mbarësinë dhe suksesin. Si shembull për Elmaij-jetu që është favorizuar me të një person kemi fjalën e Allahut drejtuar Musait dhe Harunit: *"Pa dyshim që Unë jam me ju të dy duke dëgjuar e shikuar çdo gjë." [Ta-Ha: 46] Gjithashtu fjalën e Allahut për Profetin tonë: "Ai i tha shokut të tij: Mos u mërzit, sigurisht që Allahu është me ne." [Teube: 40]*  Si shembull për Elmaij-jetu që është favorizuar me të një grup njerëzish me një atribut të caktuar është fjala e Allahut: *"Duroni sepse Allahu është me durimtarët." [Enfal: 46]*  

Nga kjo që u përmend u bë e qartë që Elmaij-jetu është dy llojesh:
Maij-jeh (shoqëria) e përgjithshme dhe Maij-jeh e veçantë (specifike).


Ibnu Rexhebi ka thënë: Shoqëria e veçantë (Elmaij-jetu has-sah) nënkupton: ndihmën, përforcimin, ruajtjen. Ndërsa shoqëria e përgjithshme (Elmaij-jetul Am-meh) nënkupton dijen, shikimin dhe mbikqyrjen e punëve të robërve.

*E treta:* Kjo shoqëri (Maij-jeh) nuk do të thotë që Allahu është i përzier me krijesat, ose i bashkuar (i unifikuar) me to, ose i shkrirë (i shpërbërë) në vendet e tyre  siç besojnë  panteistët dhe kjo per arsyet që vijojnë :

*E para:* Sepse argumentet e Kuranit, të sunneti, të Ixhmait,arsyes llogjike dhe Elfitrah të gjitha tregojnë që Allahu është në lartësi. Si rrjedhojë iterpretimi i (Elmaij-jes) në kundërshtim me këto argumente është i pavlefshëm.

*E dyta:* Asnjë nga selefët e umetit nuk e ka interpretuar shoqërin e Allahut me krijesat kështu. Madje të gjithë unanimisht e kanë mohuar të jetë Allahu i përzier me krijesat, ose të jetë i bashkuar me ta ose të jetë i shkrirë në ta.

Ibnu Kethiri në komentin e ajetit 7 te sures Muxhadele "Ai është me ta kudo që të ndodhen." Ka thënë shumë dijetarë kanë vërtetuar ixhmain e umetit që: Kuptimi i kesaj maij-jeh është të qënurit e Allahut me krijesat me dijen e Tij .
Më poshtë do të përmendim disa nga thëniet e dijetarëve që vërtetojnë ixhmain e lartpërmendur: 

1) Ka thënë imam Ahmedi : nëse do të marrë si argument ndonjë bidatçi, për mohimin e lartësisë së Allahut, fjalen e Tij : "Ai është me ju kudo që të jeni." Dhe fjalen e Tij: "Ai është me ta kudo që të ndodhen."  E të tjera prej ajeteve jo krejtësisht të qarta prej ajeteve të Kuranit thuaji: Allahu ka për qëllim dijen e Tij, sepse Allahu i Lartesuar është mbi Arsh, mbi qiellin e shtatë dhe e din çdo gjë. Ai është i ndarë (jashtë) krijesave të Tij dhe me dijen e Tij e ka perfshirë çdo vend.

2) Mukatil ibni Hajan ne komentin e fjales së Allahut në suren Muxhadele: "Ai është me ta kudo që të ndodhen." ka thënë: Ai është mbi arshin e Tij dhe dija e Tij është me ta.

3) Sufjan ibni Uj-jejne është pyetur për fjalën e Allahut "Ai është me ju kudo që të jeni." Ka thënë : bëhet fjalë për dijen e Tij.

4) Malik ibni Enes ka thënë: Allahu është në lartësi (mbi Arsh) dhe dija e Tij është në çdo vend (d.m.th. dija e Tij ka përfshirë çdo gjë.)

Ibnu Abdil Berr-rri ka thënë: Të gjithë dijetarët e Sahabëve dhe të Tabiinëve prej të cilëve është marrë komenti i ajeteve të Kuranit, unanimisht në komëntin e fjalës së Allahut në suren Muxhadele ajeti 7 "Ai është me ta kudo që të ndodhen" kanë thënë: Ai është mbi Arsh dhe dija e Tij është në çdo vend. Në këtë çështje ata nuk i ka kundërshtuar asnjëri që merret në konsideratë fjala e tij.

*E treta*: Ai që e njeh Allahun dhe e vlerëson Madhërin e Tij dhe e njeh kuptimin e Maij-jes në gjuhën arabe në të cilën ka zbritur Kurani, nuk mund të thotë: Realiteti i Maij-jes nënkukpton që Allahu është i përzier me krijesat ose i shkrirë në krijesat. Këto fjalë nuk mund ti thotë përveçse ai që nuk e njeh gjuhën arabe dhe nuk e vlerëson Madhërinë e Allahut.

*E katërta:* Shoqëria e Allahut me krijesat nuk bie në kundërshtim me lartësinë e Allahut mbi krijesat e Tij dhe kjo për arsyet që vijojnë:

a) Allahu i Lartësuar ia ka atribuar të dyja vetes së Tij në librin e Tij, i cili është i pastër nga kundërthëniet. Sikur lartësia mbi krijesat dhe Elmaij-jeh të ishin kontraditore Allahu nuk do ti përmendte në librin e Tij.

b) Bashkimi i të qënit në lartësi dhe shoqërisë (Elmaij-jes) është një gjë e mundëshme dhe e arsyeshme në të drejtën e krijesës p.sh. udhëtarët në netët e ndritshme me hënë thonë: Vazhduam të ecnim dhe hëna ishte me ne. Dihet që njerëzit që udhëtojnë janë në tokë dhe hëna është lart në qiell. Përderisa kjo është e mundëshme në të drejtën e krijesës si mos të jetë e mundëshme dhe e arsyeshme në të drejtën e Krijuesit?

Muhamed Khalil Elherras ka thënë: Përderisa kjo është e lejueshme në të drejtën e hënës e cila është prej krijesat më të vogla të Allahut, e si mos të jetë e arsyeshme në të drejtën e Atij që i ka përfshirë robërite Tij me dije, fuqi?

c) Bashkimi ndërmjet lartësisë dhe Elmaijeh sikur të supozohej që është i pamundshëm (i pa arsyeshëm) në të drejtën e krijesës nuk është e detyrueshme të jetë i tillë në të drejtën e Krijuesit sepse Atij nuk i përngjason asgjë.

d) Fakti që Selefët e këtij ymeti kanë thënë: Maij-jeh nënkupton përfshirjen e krijesave me dije, shikim, dëgjim etj. nuk do të thotë që ata e kanë ndryshuar domethënien e drejtpërdrejt të argumentave të Elmaij-jes sepse atë që e kanë thënë Selefët në lidhje me Elmaij-jeh ai është kuptimi i saj i drejtpërdrejtë. Fjalët e Selefëve janë thjesht koment i kuptimit të drejtpërdrejtë.

Ibnu Tejmija ka thënë: Kuptimi i drejtpërdrejtë i fjalësmeë (me) kur përdoret në gjuhën arabe nuk është gjë tjetër përveç se shoqëria e pakufizuar. Ajo nuk tregon detyrimisht për prekje apo paralelizëm nga e djathta ose e majta, sepse p.sh. thuhet: Ne vazhduam të ecnim dhe hëna ishte me ne. ose, dhe ylli ishte me ne. 

e)Njerëzit në lidhje me Elmaij-jetull-llahjanë ndarë në tre grupe:

*Grupi i parë*  thonë: Të qënurit e Allahut me krijesat nënkupton dijen e Tij gjithpërfshirëse kur bëhet fjalë për maij-jen e përgjithshme, dhe ndihmën, përkrahjen dhe suksesin kur bëhet fjalë për maij-jen e veçantë, ndërsa me qënien e Tij Allahu është në lartësi.
Ky është besimi i Selefëve dhe padyshim që ky është e vërteta.
*Grupi i dytë* thonë: Të qënurit e Allahut me krijesat do të thotë që Ai është me to në tokë. Këta e mohojnë lartësinë e Allahut mbi krijesat.

Ky grup janë panteistët (Elhululijeh) besimi i tyre është i pavlefshëm. Unanimisht të parët tanë e kanë hedhur poshtë, e kanë refuzuar dhe e kanë konsideruar kufër që të nxjerr nga feja.

*Grupi i tretë* thonë: Të qënurit e Allahut me krijesat e Tij do të thotë që: Të jetë me ta në tokë megjithëse është i Lartësuar mbi Arsh. Mendimine këtij grupi e ka përmendur Ibnu Tejmije në Mexhmuul Fetaua. Kufri i këtij grupi nuk është më pak i vogël dhe i rrezikshëm se kufri i grupit të dytë.
Ata mendojnë që i janë përmbajtur kuptimeve të drejtpërdrejta të Elmaij-jehdhe lartësisë, por në të vërtetë janë gënjeshtar dhe të humbur sepse tekstet e Maij-jes nuk tregojnë për panteizmin e pretenduar prej tyre sepse ai është i pavlefshëm (i pavërtetë). Kuptimi i drejtpërdrejtë i fjalës së Allahut dhe të Dërguarit të Tij nuk mund të jetë i pavlefshëm.

*80. المقت   Elmaktu (mospëlqimi).*  Është cilësi Fiëlijeh khaberijeh.
Allahu i Lartësuar ka thënë në Kuran: "Atyre që mohuan do tu thuhet mospëlqimi i Allahut është më i madh ndaj jush (në jetën e dynjas ku ju vazhdimisht e mohonit besimin), sesa neveria ndaj njëri tjetrit (tani në zjarrin e xhehenemit pasi tani jeni armiq të njëri tjetrit)." [Gafir: 10]

*81. المكر على من يمكر به  El mekru ala men jemkuru bihi (vendosja e planeve, e komloteve për ndëshkimin dhe shkatërrimin e atyre që thurin komlote ndaj fesë së Tij dhe muslimanëve).*  
Allahu i Lartësuar ka thënë: *"Megjithëse kundërshtojnë dhe vënë dyshime për Allahun Ai është shumë i fuqishëm për të vendosur plane."  [Err-Rrad: 13] 

82.  النزول  En-Nuzul (zbritja në qiellin e dynjas).*  Është cilësi Fiëlije e cila i është atribuar Allahut në hadithe të sakta të cilat arrijnë gradën muteuatir.

Transmeton Ebu Hurejra se i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: Zbret Zoti ynë i Lartësuar çdo natë në qiellin e dynjasë kur mbetet një e treta e fundit e natës dhe thotë: Kush më lutet Mua që ti përgjigjem? Kush më kërkon Mua që ti jap.? Kush më kërkon falje Mua që ta fal? Transmeton Buhariu dhe Muslimi.

Në lidhje me këtë hadith të madhërishëm dhe këtë cilësi që e përmban do të përmendim disa sqarime të rëndësishëme të cilat i ka bërë Ibnu Tejmija në Sherhu hadithin-nuzul.

*Sqarimi i parë:*Dijetarët e umetit unanimisht e kanë pranuar këtë hadith dhe e besojnë atë.

*I dyti:* Kjo cilësi i atribuohet Allahut ashtu sikurqë i atribohen cilësitë e tjera si: Të lartësuarit mbi Arhs, ardhja në ditën e gjykimit e të tjera që Allahu ia atribuon vetes së Tij.

*I treti:* Pyetja Si zbret? është si pyetja: Si është lartësuar mbi Arsh? Si dëgjon? Si shikon?etj. Përgjigjia e kësaj pyetje është ashtu siç ka dhënë imam Malik përgjigjen për Istiuan mbi Arsh.

Thëniet e dijetarëve janë në përputhshmëri me thënien e Malikut që ne nuk e dimë se si është i Lartësuar mbi Arsh, se si zbret ashtu siç nuk e dimë se si është qënija e Tij.

*I katërti:* Zbritja e Allahut në qiellin e dynjasë, nuk bie në kundërshtim me lartësinë e Tij të përhershme mbi krijesat. Lartësia e Allahut është cilësi Dhatijje. Ai zbret megjithëse është lartr mbi krijesat. Zbritja e Allahut nuk do të thotë që ta mbajë qielli i dynjasë dhe mbi Të të jenë qiejt e tjerë sepse Atë nuk e kufizon dhe nuk e përfshin asgjë prej krijesave. Kufizimet e tilla lindin nga përfytyrimi i zbritjes së krijesave ndërsa zbritja e Allahut ndryshon nga zbritja e krijesave.Kështu siç sqaruam për lartësinë themi dhe për të lartësuarit e Tij mbi Arsh. Allahu i Lartësuar zbret në qiellin e dynjasë megjithëse është i lartësuar mbi Arsh sepse argumentet që tregojnë se Allahu zbret janë të qarta po ashtu edhe argumentet që tregojnë se Allahu ështëi Lartësuar mbi Arsh janë të qarta. Kështuqë besojmë se Ai është i lartësuar mbi Arsh dhe zbret në qiellin e dynjasë. Sepse cilësitë e Allahut nuk krahasohen me cilësitë e krijesave.


Ibnu Tejmija ka thënë: Fakti që Allahu ka lajmëruar se zbret për në qiellin e dynjasë nuk do të thotë që zbret si krijesat të cilat ne i vërejmë në mënyrë që të thuhet: Kjo detyrimisht tregon se boshatiset një vend dhe zihet një vend tjetër..

*I pesti:* Disa njerëz për të mohuar këtë cilësi thonë: Dihet që toka është e rrumbullakët dhe kur është një e treta e fundit e natës në një vend të rruzullit tokësorë nuk është në ndonjë vend tjetër. Madje një e treta e fundit e natës është e vazhdueshme në tokë. Atëhere nëse do të pohonim që Allahu zbret në qiellin e dynjasë kjo do të thotë që zbritja e Tij të jetë e vazhdueshme gjatë gjithë kohës për tju përgjigjur lutjeve të njerëzve që ndodhen në vende të ndryshme të tokës sepse një e treta e fundit e natës për ta është e ndryshme.

*Përgjigjia:* Cilësitë e Allahut nuk krahasohen me cilësitë e krijesave. Allahu i Lartësuar zbret në qiellin e dynjasë megjithëse është i lartësuar mbi Arsh. Sikurqë e sqaruam po ashtu është edhe çështja e zbritjes në qiellin e dynjasë. Kur është një e treta e fundit e natës në një vend, për njerëzit që banojnë në atë vend Allahu ka zbritur në qiellin e dynjasë dhe u përgjigjet lutjeve të tyre. Përderisa ne besojmë se Ai zbret dhe megjithatë është i lartësuar mbi Arsh po kështu është edhe çështja e zbritjes më herët, më vonë, më shkurt dhe më gjatë sipas një të tretës së fundit në tokë, nëse do të marrim për bazë faktin që zbritja e Allahut nuk krahasohet me zbritjen e krijesave.

Ibnu Tejmia ka thënë: Zbritja që ndryshon nga zbritja e trupave të robërve mund të bëhet në një kohë të vetme për shumë krijesa dhe të zgjasë për disa njerëz më shumë se për disa të tjerë. Madje nuk është e pamundur  që tu afrohet disa krijesave dhe jo të tjerëve. Pra ti afrohet atij që i lutet dhe mos ti afrohet atij që nuk i lutet. Po kështu afrimi i Allahut në pasditen e Arafatit për në qiellin e dynjasë për shkak të haxhinjve. Kjo pasdite në Arafatë megjithëse mund të jetë gjysma e ditës në disa vende dhe mund të jetë natë në disa vende të tjera, Ai nuk është afruar ndaj atyre vendeve por është afruar në qiellin e dynjasë që përkon me haxhnjtë (Arafatin). Po kështu është edhe zbritja në një të tretën e fundit të natës.

Prej gjërave që të ndihmojnë ta kuptosh më mirë sqarimin që e bëmë është të dish që Allahu merr në llogari robërit e Tij në ditën e Gjykimit në një orë të vetme. Me çdo njërin veçohet dhe e bën që të pranojë gjynahet që i ka bërë në dynja. Ai që merret në llogari mendon që nuk po i kërkohet llogari ndonjë tjetri por realiteti nuk është kështu. Një burrë i tha ibnu Abasit: Si u kërkon llogari Allahu në një orë të vetme? Tha: Sikurqë i furnizon me rrisk në një orë të vetme.! 
Gjithashtu të dish që Allahu i përgjigjet çdo njërit që falet kur ai lexon suren Fatiha.Muslimi ka trs metuar nga Ebu Hurejra se i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: Thotë Allahu: E kam ndarë namazin ndrmjet meje dhe ndërmjet robit Tim në dy gjysma. Gjysma më takon Mua dhe gjysma i takon robit Tim dhe robit Tim do ti jepet ajo që e kërkon. Kur robi thotë: Elhamdu lil-lahi rabil alemin.Allahu thotë më lavdëroi robi Im..
Njeriu që falet në çdo rekat që lexon Fatihan Allahu i përgjigjet. Në atë kohë falen aq shumë njerëz saqë nuk e din numrin e tyre përveç Allahut dhe Ai i përgjigjet çdo njërit.
Ata që nuk e vlerësojnë madhërinë e Allahut i imagjinojnë cilësitë që i Dërguari ia ka atiribuar Allahut të ngjashme me cilësitë e krijesave.
P.sh. Ata mendojnë që zbritja e Allahut do të thotë që: Arshi dhe qiejtë janë mbi të dhe ai është i kufizuar ndërmjet tyre dhe ndërmjet qiellit të dynjasë, gjithmonë duke e imagjinuar zbritjen e Allahut si zbritjen e krijesave. Ata si rrjedhojë e kësaj imagjinate janë ndarë në dy grupe

*Grupi i parë*: E dinë që kjo është e pasaktë dhe mendojnë që ky është kuptimi i drejtpërdrejt i tekstit prandaj ose e keqinterpretojnë ose i bëjnë tefuiddhe thonë nuk kuptohet prej tij asgjë. Tefuidin ia atribuojnë Selefëve. Për të mësuar pavlefshmërinë e keqinterpretimit dhe Tefuidit kthehu në bazat e argumenteve të cilësive.

*Grupi i dytë:*  Kuptimin e drejtpërdrejtë të tekstit e kanë konceptuar si grupi i parë por pasi vërejtën që thënia e grupit të parë është e papranueshme dhe se hadithi i Profetit është i vërtetë, e përngjasuan Allahun me krijesat. Këta injorantë thonë se disa qiej ndodhen mbi të dhe një poshtë Tij, ose qiejt ngrihen (zhvendosen) pastaj kthehen përsëri e të tjera fjalë të cilat e di pavlefshmërinë e tyre çdo njëri që ka qoftë dhe pak llogjikë.

Të dyja këto grupe janë të humbur. Ata sikur të meditonin pak në këtë ajet*"Ata nuk e vlerësuan Madhërinë e Allahut ashtu siç i takon që të vlerësohet. Në ditën e Kjametit toka e gjithë do të jetëe mbështjellë në dorën e Tij dhe qiejt do të jenë të mbështjellë në të djathtën e Tij. I Lavdëruar dhe i Lartë është Ai mbi gjithçka që ata ia ngjisin Atij si të barabartë." [Ez-Zumer: 67]*  

dhe në këtë hadith: Allahu i Lartësuar e shtrëngon e kap tokën në ditën e kjametit dhe i mbështjell qiejt me të djathtën e Tij pastaj thotë: Unë jam Gjithësunduesi ku janë sunduesit e tokës.Buhari dhe Muslimi. Do ta njihnin madhërinë e Allahut dhe do të bëhej i qartë gabimi që kanë rënë në të.  

*I gjashti:* Atij që e mohon zbritjen e Allahut dhe e keqinterpreton duke thënë:: zbret mëshira e Allahut, ose urdhëri i Tij, ose melaiket eTij i përgjigjemi siç vijon :     

*E para:*  Profeti thotë: ..Zbret në qiellin e dynjasë dhe thotë: Kush më lutet mua që ti përgjigjem?  Dihet që nuk i përgjigjet lutjes veçse Allahu.

*E dyta:* Këto fjalë që janë përmendur në hadith: Kush më lutet. Nuk mund ti thotë askush tjetër përveç Allahut.
Për më gjerë shiko Mexhmua Fetaua(5/416).

Si përfundim Ibnu Tejmija ka thënë: Atë që duhet ta besojmë në mënyrë të prerë është se Allahut nuk i përngjan asgjë në të gjitha cilësitë që e ka cilësuar me to veten e Tij. Ai që e cilëson Allahun me cilësi si cilësitë e krijesave është padyshim gabimtarë. Si ai që thotë: Ai zbret e trs ferohet sikur zbret njeriu nga taraca poshtë për në shtëpi. Ose si ai që thotë:Boshatiset prej Tij Arshi. Që do të thotë se me zbritjen e Tij boshatiset një vend dhe zihet një vend tjetër. Të gjitha këto janë të pavlefshme duhet që të besojmë se Allahu është i pastër prej tyre.

*83. النسيان  En-nisjanu (harresa që nënkupton lënjen).*

Harresa merr dy kuptime:

* I pari:* Mos kujtimi i një gjëje të ditur më parë. Sipas këtij kuptimi nuk lejohet tia atribuojmë Allahut sepse është mangësi. Dija e Allahut është e përkryer.

*I dyti:*  Lënija me dije dhe me dashje siç është në fjalën e Allahut: Kështu që këtë ditë ne do ti harrojmë ata siç e harruan ata takimin e kësaj dite. [El-Araf: 51].Sipas këtij kuptimi i atribohet Allahut.

*84. النفس   En-nefs (vetja).* Vetja e Allahut është qënija e Tij.
Allahu i Lartësuar ka thënë: *Zoti juaj ia bëri detyrë vetes së Tij mëshirën.*

Ibnu Huzejme në fillimin e librit Eteuhid ka thënë: Cilësia e parë e Allahut të Lartësuar që do të fillojmë me të këtë libër është vetja e Tij. I pastër dhe i lartë është Allahu nga përngjasimi i vetes së Tij me vetet e krijesave.

*85. التنفيس   Et-tenfisu (lehtësimi i vuajtjes, çlirimi nga brenga dhe pikëllimi).*
Është cilësi Fiëlije që është përmendur në hadith të saktë:
Transmeton Ebu Hurejra që i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: Kush e çliron një besimtarë nga një brengë prej brengave të dunjasë, Allahu do ta çlirojë nga një brengë prej brengave të ditës së Gjykimit. Muslimi.

Po kështu edhe hadithi i Profetit për erën: Mos e shani erën sepse ajo është prej nefsurr-rrahman (d.m.th.prej gjërave me të cilat Allahu i çliron të brengosurit nga brengat e tyre). Fjala nefesnë hadithë e ka kuptimin tenfis.

Ndërsa hadithi i Ebi Hurejrës: Unë e gjej nefese e Zotit drejt Jemenit, është i dobët siç thotë Albani në Ed-daif. Por edhe sikur të supozohej se është i saktë fjala nefes që është përmendur në të ka të njëjtin kuptim si hadithi i kaluar. Ibnu Tejmija ka sqaruar: Që Profeti në hadithë ka për qëllim besimtarët nga Jemeni me të cilët Allahu i çliroi brengat muslimanëve dhe u lehtësoi vuajtjet.

*86. النور   En-nuru (drita).*  Është cilësidhatij-jehe cila është përmendur në Kuranë dhe në hadith të saktë. Allahu i Lartësuar ka thënë: *Toka do të ndriçojë nga drita e Zotit të sajë (kur Ai do të vijë për të gjykuar mes njerëzve). [Ez-Zumer: 69]*  

Abdullah Ibnu Umeri ka trs metuar se i Dërguari i Allahutë ka thënë: Allahu i krijoi krijesat e Tij në errësirë dhe u hodhi atyre prej dritës së Tij. Kë e qëlloi drita që e hodhi Allahu u udhëzua dhe kë nuk e qëlloi humbi.. Ahmedi dhe Termidhiu. (Shiko Sahihu suneh Et-termidhi) 

Ibnu Tejmija ka thënë: Allahu ka lajmëruar në librin e Tij që toka do të ndriçojë me dritën e Zotit të sajë. Përderisa do të ndriçojë prej dritës së Tij si mundet të mos jetë dritë?! Nuk lejohet që të interpretohet drita që është atribuar Allahut në këto argumente si një krijesë që i atribohet Krijuesit të saj i Cili e ka krijuar për disa aspekte  dhe i ka përmendur    

*87.الهرولة   Elherueletu (ecja me shpejtësi).* Kjo është një cilësi fiëlije khaberije e cila është përmendur në hadithë të saktë.Transmeton Ebu Hurejra: i cili thotë: ka thënë profeti : Allahu  thotë Unë jam i Fuqishëm që të veproj ndaj robit Tim, atë që ai mendon seUnë do të veproj ndaj tij. Unë jam me të kur më përmend Mua, nëse do të më përmende në veten e tij ( fshehurazi jo në publik) Unë e përmend në vetveten time dhe nëse do të më përmendë në një grup, Unë e përmend në një grup më të mirë se ata, dhe nëse më afrohet një pëllëmëbë do ti afrohem një krah,  nëse më afrohet një krah, unë do ti afrohem një pash dhe nëse do të më vijë duke ecur do ti vij duke ecur më shpejt dhe më me nxitim.( Herueleten)- trs , Buhariu & Muslimi.

Ibnu Uthejmini ka thënë: El-herueletu është një cilësi e Allahut siç ka ardhur në hadithë të saktë. Ajo është prej veprave të Allahut që i kemi detyrë ti besojmë pa i përshkruar formë dhe pa i përngjasuar me krijesat.

*88. الوجه   Eluexhhu (fytyra)*  Është cilësi dhatije khaberije e cila i është atribuar Allahut në Kuranë dhe në hadithe të sakta. 
Allahu i Lartësuar ka thënë: *Gjthçka është në të do të zhduket. Ndërsa do të mbetet gjithmonë fytyra e Zotit tënd gjithë madhështi e lavdi. [Err-Rrahman: 26-27]*

Gjthashtu ka thënë;* Çdo gjë do të shkatërrohet përveç fytyrës së Tij. Atij i takon gjykimi e vendimi dhe tek Ai ju të gjithë do të ktheheni.*Profeti ka thënë në hadithin e Ebi Musa Eleshari: Perdja e Tij është dritë sikur ta zbulonte do të digjte madhëria dhe drita e fytyrës së Tij çdo gjë. Transmeton Muslimi.

Në hadithin e Ibnu Umerit për tre persona që u bllokuan në shpellë Profeti ka përmendur që çdo njëri prej tyre ka thënë: O Allah në qoftëse këtë e kam bërë duke kërkuar fytyrën tënde na çliro nga ky bllokimi që jemi: Trasmetuan Buhari dhe Muslimi.

Në lidhje me argumentet e kaluara duhet të bëjme disa sqarime: 

*I pari:* Në fjalën e tij: *Çdo gjë do të shkatërrohet përveç fytyrë së Tij* ka për qëllim përveç qënies së Tij e Cila ka fytyrë. Pra Allahu ka përmendur fytyrën sepse është një cilësi e qënjes së Tij dhe ka patur për qëllim qënien e Tij të cilësuar me fytyrë. Vetëm ky që e sqaruam është kuptimi i saktë i ajetit sepse në qoftë se do të kishte për qëllim qënien të pacilësuar me fytyrë atëhere cila do të ishte dobia e përmendjes së fytyrës? Fakti që është përmendur fytyra tregon që ajo është një cilësi e qënjes së Allahut.

*I dyti;* Kur përmendet fjala *fytyrë*  e atribuar Allahut në ajetet e Kuranit dhe të sunnetit origjina është: që të synohet cilësia e Allahut (fytyra). Por në një ajet të Kuranit komentatorët kanë rënë në kundërshtim. Ky ajet është fjala e Allahut: *Të Allahut janë lindja dhe perëndimi, kështuqë ngado që të drejtoheni atje është fytyra e Allahut [El-Bekaretu:115]*
Ka dijetarë që kanë thënë: Kuptimi i fjalës *uexhh*  është ana në të cilën kur falemi drejt saj Allahu na pranon namazin sepse ajeti ka zbritur për udhëtarin kur fal nafile drejtohet andej nga të shkojë kafsha e tij (ose mjeti me të cilin udhëton), ose kur një njeri është në mëdyshje për sa i përket anës së Kiblës, përpiqet për të qëlluar anën e Kiblës dhe falet. Në këtë rast edhe sikur mos ta ketë qëlluar anën e Kiblës namazi i tij është i saktë.

Mendimi i dytë i dijetarëve është se këtu bëhet fjalë për fytyrën e Allahut realisht. Atëhere sipas këtij komenti ajeti duhet kuptuar sipas asaj që e sqaruam në fjalën e Profetit: Kur të falet ndonjëri prej jush mos të pështyjë përpara tij, sepse Allahu është përpara (drejt) fytyrës së tij Për më gjërë kthehu tek cilësia El-maijeh për të njohur nga afër kuptimin e hadithit.

*I treti:* Sikurse shumë cilësi të tjera edhe këtë cilësi grupet e humbura e kanë mohuar duke I keqinterpretuar argumentet që tregojnë për të. Për dy ajetet që i përmendëm kanë thënë: Kuptimi është: Çdo gjë do të shkatërrohet përveç shpërblimit të Allahut. Këtë keqinterpretim e hedhim poshtë me përgjigjet që vijojnë:

1)Ky interpretim bie në kundërshtim me kuptimin e drejtpërdrejt të tekstit, sepse kuptimi i drejtpërdrejtë është fytyra dhe jo shpërblimi.

2)Ky interpretim bie në kundërshtim me unanimitetin e selefëve.

3)A mundet të përshkruhet shpërblimi me këtë cilësi të madhërishme Gjithë madhështi dhe lavdi? Kjo sështë e mundur.

4)Do të themi: Çfarë thoni për fjalën e Profetit: Perdja e Tij është dritë sikur ta zbulonte do të digjte Madhështia dhe drita e Fytyrës së Tij çdo gjë. A ka shpërblimi gjith këtë dritë që do të djegë çdo gjë!? 

*89. اليدان   Eljedani (dy duart).*  Dy duart janë cilësi dhatije khaberije.

Argumentet nga Kurani: *Çifutët thonë: Dora e Allahut është e lidhur (e shtrënguar, Ai nuk dhuron dhe nuk shpenzon nga begatitë e Tij). Qofshin të lidhura duart e tyre dhe qofshin të mallkuar ata për çfarë ju nxori goja. Përkundrazi, të dy duart e Tij janë gjërësisht të shtrira.Ai shpenzon nga begatitë e Tij siç do Ai. [El-Maide: 64]

Çtë ndaloi ty që të mos i biesh në sexhde atij të cilin Unë e krijova me dy Duart e Mia? [Sad: 75]* 

Në hadithin e Ebu Musës Profeti ka thënë: Vërtet Allahu i Lartësuar e shtrin dorën e Tij natën që të pendohet keqbërësi ditën dhe e shtrin dorën e Tij ditën që të pendohet keqbërësi natën, derisa të lind dielli nga perëndimi i tij. Transmeton Muslimi.

Gjithashtu në hadithin e shefatit ndër të tjera Profeti ka thënë: I vijnë Ademit dhe i thonë: O Adem! Ti je babai i njerëzve, të krijoi Allahu me dorën e Tij dhe fryu në ty shpitin e krijuar prej Tij Buhari dhe Muslimi.

Në lidhje me këtë cilësi kemi për të bërë disa sqarime: 

*I pari*: Argumentet tregojnë që Allahu ka dy duar. Prej tyre janë dy ajetet e lartpërmendura si dhe fjala e Profeetit: Allahu i Lartësuar i mbështjell qiejt me të djathtën e Tij dhe tokën me dorën tjetër të Tij. Transmeton Buhariu dhe Muslimi.
Po ashtu edhe fjala tjetër e Profetit: Të dyja duart e Tij janë të djathta.
Të gjithë selefët e këtij ummeti kanë besuar se Allahu ka vetëm dy duar. Ndërsa përsa i përket fjalës së Allahut: *Thuaj kush ka në dorë të Tij pushtetin e çdo gjëjë? [El-Muminun:  ]*, ku është përmendur dora në numrin njëjës dhe ajeti: *A nuk e shohin ata se ne kemi krijuar për ta nga ato gjëra që kanë punuar Duart tona-bagëti, kështu që ata janë nën sundimin dhe nën shërbimin e tyre. [Ja Sin: 71]              *  

Ku duart janë përmendur në numrin shumës, dijetarët kanë thënë se nuk bie në kundërshtim me faktin që e përmendëm: se Allahu ka dy duar.

Për të vërejtur se si e kanë bërë bashkimin dijetarët ndërmjet këtyre argumenteve, shiko atë që e kanë përmendur në një çështje të ngjashme me këtë në cilësin e dy syve të Allahut. 

*I dyti:* Fjala e Allahut të Lartësuar: A nuk shohin ata që Ne kemi krijuar për ta nga ato gjëra që kanë punuar duart tona-bagëti, nuk tregon që bagëtitë i krijoi Allahu me duart e Tij siç krijoi Ademin me dy duart e Tij dhe kjo për dy arsye:

*E para:*  Tia dedikosh punën dorës megjithëse për qëllim ke të zotin e dorës që ka bërë punën, është një stil gjuhësor i njohur. Si shembull kemi fjalën e Allahut: *Nuk ju godet ndonjë fatkeqësi përveçse për shkak të asaj që e keni punuar me duart tuaja. [Esh-Shura: 30]*  

Qëllimi i ajetit është: Ajo që njeriu e ka punuar vetë qoftë më dorën e tij ose me një pjesë tjetër të trupit. Ndërsa në qoftëse do të thotë: atë e punova me dorën time kjo padyshim tregon vetëm për atë që e bën me dorë. Siç ka thënë Allahu për Ademin: *Çfarë të pengoi ti bëje sexhde atij që e krijova me dy duart e Mia

E dyta:* Sikur qëllimi i Allahut të ishte që këto bagëti u krijuan me dorën e Tij atëheree teksti i ajetit do të ishte: Ne krijuam për ta me duart tona bagëti.. siç ka thënë për Ademin *..atij që e krijova me dy duart e Mia*

*I treti:* Fjala e Allahut: *Qiellin Ne e krijuam me fuqi. Sigurisht që Ne jemi të Zotët ta zgjerojmë hapësirën. [Edh-Dharijat: 47]*  Në ajet është   përmendur fjala *ejd* dhe është komentuar me kuptimin *fuqi.*  Kjo fjalë* (ejd)* megjithëse është e ngjashme me shprehjen e duarve përsa i përket shkronjave, në arabisht kuptimin nuk e ka *duar* por e ka *fuqi.*  Kështu që nëqoftëse do ta konstatojmë këtë koment nga selefët mos të mendojmë që ata i kanë keqinterpretuar ajetet e cilësive.

*I katërti:* Të dy duart e Allahut janë të djathta, pra ato cilësohen të djathta. Argumentet janë këto që vijojnë:

1)Fjala e Allahut të Lartësuar: *Toka e gjithë në ditën e Kjametit do të jetë në grushtin e dorës së Tij dhe qiejt do të jenë të mbështjellë me të djathtën.*  

Ibnu Huzejme ka thënë: Toka do të jetë në njërën prej dy duarve të Allahut në ditën e Kjametit, dhe qiejt do të jenë të mbështjellë me të djathtën e Tij e cila është dora tjetër e Allahut. Të dy duart e Zotit tonë janë të Djathta, nuk ka të majtë. i Pastër dhe i Lartë është Allahu nga të qënurit e njërës prej dy duarve të Tij e majtë, sepse përcaktimi i njërës prej dy Duarve si të majtë është prej shenjave të krijesave. Allahu është i pastër nga përngjasimi me krijesat e Tij. 

2) Hadithi i Abdullah ibni Amrit se i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: Të drejtët tek Allahu do të jenë në minbere (vende të ngritura) prej drite në të djathtën e të Gjithmëshirshmit, dhe të dyja duart e Tij janë të djathta. Të drejtët janë ata që mbajnë drejtësi në gjykim, në familjet e tyre dhe në çdo gjë që e kanë nën përgjësin dhe komandën e tyre. Ttransmeton Muslimi.

3)Transmeton Ibnu Umeri i cili thotë kam dëgjuar të Dërguarin të thotë: Gjën e parë që krijoi Allahu është kalemi. Ai e mori me të djathtën e Tij dhe të dyja duart e Tij janë të djathta. Hadithin e transmeton Ibn Ebi Asim në Es-suneh dhe Albani thotë hadithi është i saktë.

Ndërsa përsa i përket hadithit të Abdullah Ibnu Umerit që i Dërguari ka thënë: Allahu do ti mbështjellë qiejt në ditën e Kjametit pastaj do ti marrë me dorën e Tij të djathtë, pastaj do të thotë: Unë jam Sunduesi. Ku janë sundimtarët eprorë të dunjasë, ku janë kryelartët, pastaj do ti mbështjellë tokat me të majtën, pastaj do të thotë (Transmeton Muslimi). Fjala e tij në hadith me të majtën është shadh-dh (gabim, e pasaktë) siç e ka sqaruar Albani prandaj në sunenin e Ebi Daudit ka ardhur me dorën tjetër të Tij. Kjo nuk bie në kundërshtim me fjalën e Profetit : Dhe të dyja duart e Tij janë të djathta.      

*I pesti:* Fjala e Allahut të Lartësuar: *Sigurisht se ata që të japin besën ty, ata po ia japin besën Allahut. Dora e Allahut është mbi duart e tyre. [El-Feth: 10]* Ky ajet duhet kuptuar sipas domethënies së saj të drejtpërdrejtë sepse dora e Allahut është cilësi e Tij. Allahu është mbi të gjitha krijesat kështuqë kur sahabët i dhanë besën Profetit në Hudejbije dora e Allahut ishte mbi duart e tyre.Pra nga fjala e Allahut në ajet: *Dora e Allahut është mbi duart e tyre* nuk kuptohet se dora e Allahut ishte menjëherë mbi duart e tyre (e ngjitur me duart e tyre) dhe si rrjedhojë të interpretohet.

*I gjashti:* Kundërshtarët e Ehli sunnetit i kanë keqinterpretuar argumentet e kaluara të cilat qartë tregojnë për dorën e Allahut dhe kanë thënë: Bëhet fjalë për fuqinë ose begatinë e Allahut.   

Interpretimit të tyre i përgjigjemi me aspektet që vijojnë: 

1)Interpretimi i dorës që është fuqia ose begatia, bie në kundërshtim me kuptimin e drejtpërdrejtë të fjalës. Përderisa iterpretimi bie në kundërshtim me kuptimin e drejtpërdrejtë ai është i refuzuar.

2) Ky interpretim bie në kundërshtim me unanimitetin e selefëve, të cilët të gjithë kanë besuar se bëhet fjalë për dorën reale të Allahut.

3) Është krejtësisht e pamundur që kuptimi i *El-jed (dora)* të jetë fuqia ose begatia në fjalën e Allahut: Atij që e krijova me dy Duart e Mia. Sepse në qoftëse do të ishte ashtu atëhere do të thotë që të ketë vetëm dy begati ndërsa realiteti është që begatitë nuk mund të llogariten, dhe gjithashtu do të thotë që të ketë dy fuqi, por në realitet fuqia është një dhe nuk shumohet.

4)Sikur kuptimi i fjalës* dorë*  të ishte* fuqia*  atëhere Ademi nuk do të kishte ndonjë epërsi mbi Iblisin madje as mbi gomerët dhe qentë sepse të gjitha janë krijuar me fuqinë e Allahut.Sikur të ishte qëllimi fuqia nuk do të ishte i saktë argumenti kundra Iblisit sepse Iblisi do të thoshte: Edhe mua o Zot më krijove me fuqinë Tënde atëhere çfarë vlere ka ai mëshumë se unë?! 

5)Dy duart që Allahu ia ka atribuar vetes së Tij kanë ardhur në aspekte të ndryshme të cilat tregojnë që është e pamundur të jetë kuptimifuqia ose begatia.P.sh. janë përmendur në lidhje me dorën: gishtërinjtë, mbledhja e dorës grusht, shtrirja e saj, pëllëmba e dorës, janë cilësuar duar të djadhta. Të gjitha këto tregojnë se është e pamundur të jetë qëllimi fuqia sepse fuqia nuk përshkruhet me këto cilësi.

----------


## forum126

*Fjalë dhe shprehje të cilat përdoren për të lajmëruar rreth Allahut.*

Ka thënë Shejkhu islam ibnu Tejmija: "Lajmërimi rreth Allahut nuk bëhet me fjalë që kanë domethënie të keqe, por bëhet me fjalë që kanë domethënie (kuptim) të plotë e të përkryer dhe  me fjalë që domethënien nuk e kanë të keqe edhe pse nuk gjykohet që e kanë të përkryer, si psh: Qënie, Ekzistues.
Ibnul Kajjim ka thënë: Emrat dhe cilësitë, që ia dedikojmë Allahut janë teukifije ndërsa fjalët dhe shprehjet që i përdorim për lajmërim rreth Allahut nuk është e detyrueshme që të jenë teukifije. Si p.sh. القديم El-Kadijm  i Pafillimtë, الموجود El-Meuxhud Ekzistent. 
Nga kjo që sqaroi Ibnu Tejmije dhe Ibnul Kajjim, kuptojmë se fjalët dhe shprehjet, që përdoren për të lajmëruar rreth Allahut, nuk është kusht që të jenë  përmendur në Kuran dhe Sunneh. Mjafton që shprehja  të mos përmbajë kuptim të keq dhe të mos tregojë për mangësi në të drejtën e Allahut.
Në rrështat që vijojnë, do të përmendim disa nga këto shprehje, të cilat i kanë përdorur dijëtarët në librat e akides.   	 
E para: الذ*ات Edh-dhat- qënia.* Është e pranueshme dhe e saktë që tia dedikojmë Allahut shprehjen dhat. (qënie), si për shembull të themi: dhatullah ( qënia e Allahut ) ose Edh- dhatul-ilahijeti( qënia hyjnore). Jo duke patur për qëllim që dhatështë cilësi e Tij, por duke patur për qëllim që dhati diçkaje ka kuptimin: Vetja e tij ose realiteti i tij. Fjala dhat është përmendur ne sunnet në disa vende, po përmendim prej tyre vetëm hadithin që e transmeton  Buhariu dhe Muslimi nga  Ebu Hurejra se Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) ka thënë: Vërtet Ibrahimi nuk  ka genjyer perveç se tre genjeshtra, ku dy prej tyre kanë qënë per hir të  dhatullah- ( qënies së Allahut)  
 Si përfundim  me shprehjen  dhatullah kemi per qëllim qënien e përshkruar dhe të cilësuar me atributet e larta që kanë ardhur në Kuran dhe në sunnet .

E dyta:* الشخص   Esh-shakhsu (personi).*

 Gjatë lajmërimit rreth Allahut dhe cilësive të tij lejohet të përdoret fjala:  الشخص (eshkhasu)- person)- Kjo shprehje është permendur ne hadithin e saktë që e ka trs metuar Muslimi nga Sad ibnu Ubadetu se ka thëneë: sikur të vëreja ndonjë burrë me gruan time do ta godisja me të mprehtën e shpatës. Kjo që e tha Sadi i arriti Profetit( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) të Allahut dhe atëherë ai tha: A habiteni nga  xhelozia e Sadit?-  Uallahi unë jam më  xheloz se ai dhe  Allahu është më xheloz se sa unë, prandaj Allahu  nga xhelozia  Tij i ndaloi veprimet e ulëta, të shëmtuara, të cilat kryehen haptazi ose fshehurazi. Asnjë përson nuk është më xheloz se Allahu, dhe asnjë person nuk e do më shumë arsyetimin se sa Allahu. Për këtë arsye Allahu i dërgoi të derguarit përgëzues dhe paralajmërues dhe asnjë person nuk e do më shumë lavderimin se sa Allahu, për këtë arsye Allahu u ka premtuar robërve të tij, xhenetin.   Trs.Buhariu& Muslimi.

 Me këtë version e ka trs metuar Muslimi.
 Buhariu në sahihun  e tij e ka titulluar  një nënkapitull;
 Thënia e Profetit ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem)  :Asnjë person nuk është më xheloz se sa Allahu:- kjo tregon që Buhaiu e konfirmon përdorjen e kësaj shprehjeje për të lajmëruar rreth Allahut.

E treta:* الصفة   Es-sifetu (cilësia).*

 Lejohet të përdoret shprehja : الصفة ( sifetu- cilësia) dhe ti atribuohet Allahut. Pra të thuash: cilësia e Allahut ( sifetullah), atributi i të Githëmëshirshmit dhe prej cilësive të Tij  është kjo edhe kjo.. .. etj.
Këtë e nëkuptojne ajetet e Kuranit dhe ajo është permendur tekstualish në hadith të saktë.
Argumenti i Kuranit është fjala e Allahut: *Lavdi Zotit tënd. Zotit të krenarisë dhe fuqisë!(Ai është i Pastër, i Dlirë.) nga çdo e metë që ia  mveshin Atij. [Es- Safatë:180.]*

Ibnu Haxheri në Fethul Bari ka thënë: Allahu ka lajmëruar se është i Pastër, i  Dlirë, i Lartë  nga çdo cilësi mangësie që ia  mveshin. Kjo nënkupton që ta përshkruash (ta cilësosh) me cilësi të përkryera është e ligjshme.

Argument nga sunneti është hadithi që e transmeton Aishja se Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) emëroi komandant të një kompanie ushtarake një burrë  i cili sa herë  që lexonte Kuran kur u  printe shokëve  të tij në namaz  e përfundonte me suren : *Thuaj ai Allahu është  Një ( suren  ihlas).*

 Shokët e tij kur u kthyen në Medine, këtë gjë ia thanë Profetit ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) dhe ai tha: Pyeteni se përse e thotë atë aq herë.?- Ata e pyetën dhe ai ju tha: për arsye se ajo është cilësia e të Gjithemëshirshmit  dhe unë dua ta lexoj.Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) i tha: lajmërojeni  që  Allahu   atë e do.- Trs. Buhariu& Muslimi.
Imam el Buhariu në sahihun  e tij ka vendosur një  nënkapitull të veçantë për të argumentuar këtë që e thamë. Ai që i studion librat e selefëve si Kitabul teuhid të Ibn  Huzejmes dhe Kitabul Teuhid të Ibnu Mendeh etj,  vëren që  ata e përdorin shumë këtë shprehje.

*E katërta:القدم    El-kidem (pafillmësia).*

Lejohet që të lajmërosh rreth Allahut me fjalën kadim (i Pafillimtë). Në hadith të saktë Profeti e ka përdorur këtë fjalë për të lajmëruar rreth pushtetit të Allahut. Në sunenin e Ebi Dautit është trs metuar që i Dërguari i Allahut thoshte: Mbrohem me Allahun e Madhërishëm, me fytyrën e Tij të madhërishme dhe me pushtetin e Tij të Pafillimtë (kadim) nga shejtani i mallkuar. (Shiko Sahih Sunen Ebi Daud).

Pra në këtë hadith Profeti e përshkruar pushtetin e Allahut si të pafillimtë (kadim). Elkadimu nuk është prej emrave të Allahut megjithëse disa e kanë konsideruar si të tillë.

*E pesta:  -الموجودEl-meuxhud (ekzistenti).  *  

Ekzistenca e Allahut është e domosdoshme. Arsyja llogjike nuk mund të pranojë mos ekzistimin e Tij. Allahu i Lartësuar është vetëekzistues nuk e ka fituar ekzistencën prej askujt sepse Atij nuk i ka paraprirë inekzistenca. Ai është i Pafillimtë dhe i Pambarimtë. Allahu thotë në Kuran: *" Ai është më i Pari (ska asgjë para Tij, Ai është i Pafillim), edhe më i Fundit (ska asgjë pasTIj, Ai është i Pambarim), edhe më i Larti (ska asgjë mbi Të), edhe më i Afërti (nuk ka gjë më të afërt pranë gjërave se Ai me dijen e Tij, nuk ka asnjë pengesë ndërmjet Tij dhe krijesave të Tij). Dhe Ai është i Gjithëdituri për çdo gjë. "[Hadid: 3]*

Ndërsa ekzistenca e çdo gjëje përveç Allahut ka ndodhur pasi nuk ekzistonte. Pra të gjitha gjallesave u ka paraprirë inekzistenca. Zanafillën krijesat e kanë nga Allahu i Cili është i Pafillimtë. Ato janë të gjitha të krijuara nga Allahu. Ekzistenca e krijesave nuk është e domosdoshme, por është e mundëshme (d.m.th.arsyeja llogjike mund të pranojë inekzistencën e tyre).

Allahu i Lartësuar ka thënë në Kuran: *"A nuk u krijuan ata nga asgjë (pa qënë fare), apo ata vetë qenë krijuesit? *Apo mos i krijuan ata qiejt edhe tokën? Por ata nuk kanë aspak besim të qëndrushëm." [Et-Tur: 35-3]*


E gjashta: *شيء   (një gjë, diçka).*

Lejohet që të përdoret në të drejtën e Allahut dhe të lajmërohet rreth Tij dhe cilësive të tij me fjalën : شيء  shej ( gjë). Allahu ka thënë:* Thuaj cila gjë është  më e madhe në dëshmi ? Thuaj:Allahu është dëshmues mes meje dhe mes jush.-  [El Enmaë:19]*

 Gjithashtu ka thënë :*Cdo gjë do të shkatërrohet përveç fytyrës së Tij.- [Kasas:88]*

Fytyra është një cilësi dhatije.
Ka transmetuar Sehl ibnu Saad  i cili thotë : Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem)  I tha një burri: A ke diçka ( ndonjë gjë) nga Kurani?- Ai i tha: po- këtë sure  dhe këtë sure për disa sure që i përmendi.- Buhariu

Kurani është fjala e Allahut. Ai është një cilësi e Tij. Në hadith është lajmëruar për të me fjalën ( diçka).

 Imam Buhariu  në kapitullin e Teuhidit në librin e tij ka titulluar një nënkapitull siç vijon: Thuaj cila gjë është më e madhe në dëshmi?- thuaj Allahu. Pra  Allahu për të lajmëruar rreth vetes së Tij ka përdorur fjalën ( gjë).
Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) për Kuranin ka përdorur fjalën (gjë). Kurani është një cilësi e Allahut dhe githashtu Allahu ka thënë: Cdo gjë do të shatërohet perveç fytyrës së Tij.

Pastaj Buhariu ka përmedur hadithin e kaluar të Sadit. 
Abdullah Elgunejman ka thënë: Buhariu me këtë nënkapitull ka për qëllim të thotë që; në të drejtën e Allahut përdoret edhe shprehja gjë .







*Gjëra që i janë atribuar Allahut dhe nuk janë cilësi të tij.*

Ibnu Tejmija në Mexhmul Fetua ka sqaruar se gjerat që i janë dedikuar Allahut ndahen në dy lloje:

*Lloji i pare:* Janë cilesitë e Tij, të cilat i janë atribuar  të cilësuarit me to (Allahut), si për shembull: të folurit e Allahut, dija e Allahut, dora e Allahut, etj.

*Lloji i dyte:* Janë krijesat e tij të cilat i janë dedikuar krijuesit të tyre për të  treguar që ato janë nën pushtetin e Allahut dhe Ai vepron me to si të dëshirojë.Si për shembull fjala e tij: shtepia e Allahut ( per Kaben),  deveja e Allahut (për devenë e Salihut në suren Shems), robërit e Allahut (për njerëzit), po kështu edhe shpirti  është prej ketij lloji.
Shiko El-Xheuabus sahih ( 3/145)dhe El Fetaua 9/290

Në një vend tjetër  në El Xheuabus sahih Ibn  tejmije ka thënë: Ato që i janë atribuar Allahut të cilat nuk janë të shkëputura nga Ai ( qënia e Tij),janë cilësi  të Tij, nuk janë të krijura, ndërsa  çdo gjë që i është dedikuar ( atribuar ) Allahut e cila është e shkëputur nga Ai ( e ndare nga qënia e Tij), ajo është e krijuar. Nuk është e detyrueshme që të jetë çdo gjë e dedikuar Allahut, cilësi e Tij.

Si shembull për këtë  që sqaroi Ibnu Tejmije po marrim tre gjëra  dhe po flasim rreth tyre gjerësisht.

E para: *الرُوح Er-ruhu- [Shpirti]-* është një krijesë prej krijesave të Allahut. Ai nuk i është dedikuar Allahut si atribut  i Tij, por si krijesë që është krijuar nga Ai. Shpirti i është dedikuar Allahut në shumë tekste për tre arsye:

1.	Sepse është krijesë e Tij, kështu që kemi të bëjmë me  atribuim të krijesës, Krijuesit të saj, që e ka krijuar.

2.	Sepse shpirti është nën  zotërimin dhe pushtetin e  Allahut,  Ai e merr  e kap  kur të dëshirojë dhe e lëshon kur të dëshirojë. 

3.	 Për tu vlerësuar dhe për të dal në pah çështja e shpirtit është dedikuar Allahut.

Për arsyet që i thamë më lart shpirti i është dedikuar Allahut në disa vende në Kuran si për shembull : *Kështu që kur ti kem dhënë formën plotësisht atij dhe ti kemi  fryre shpirtin nga  Unë ( që e kam krijuar për të),  atëherë përkuluni para tij duke rënë në sexhde ( me nderim). [El Hixher: 29]

 E dyta: ( Hija e Arshit).ظل العرش*  

Në ditën e gjykimit kur dielli do t`ju afrohet krijesave Allahu do të fusë nën hijen e arshit të Tij robërit që punojnë punët të cilat  janë shkak për arrijtjen e kësaj mirësie. Në disa hadithe ظل العرش  hija e arshit i është dedikuar Allahut  për të  tërhequr vëmendjen rreth vlerës së kësaj mirësie në ditën e  gjykimit dhe jo se hija është cilësi e Tij si psh: në hadithin e Ebu Hurejres  : Shtate grupe Allahu i fut nën hijen e Tij në ditën kur nuk ka hije veç hijes së tij Trasn Buhariu& Muslimi. 
Po ashtu edhe në hadithin e tij që e transmeton  Muslimi se Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem)  ka thënë: Vërtet Allahu thotë në ditën e gjykimit : Ku  janë ata që e kanë dashur njeri tjetrin për  hir të madhërisë Time, sot  do ti fus nën hijen  Time në ditën kur nuk ka hije tjetër veç hijes Time.

Në të dyja këto hadithe bëhet fjalë për hijen e  arshit të Allahut, prandaj  në musnedin e imam Ahmendit dhe në sunenin e Tirmidhiut  hija është përmendur si cilësi e arshit të Allahut .

Muadh ibn Xhebel ka transmetuar se Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) ka thënë. Të  dashurit për hir të Allahut janë nën hijen e arshit në ditën kur nuk ka   hije  perveç hijes së Tij....- Trs Imam Ahmendi dhe Albani e ka përmedur në (Sahihul xhami).

Në sunenin e  Said ibn Mensur  nga Selmani me sened te mirë është trs metuar se Profeti ( sal-lAllahu alejhi ue selem) ka thënë: shtatë grupe do ti fusë Allahu nën hijen e  arshit të Tij........ 
(për me gjerë rreth  hijes që është përmndur në këto hadithe dhe hadithe të tjera shiko çfarë ka thënë Ibnu Haxheri në komentin e hadithit të shtatë grupeve që do të hyjnë nën hijen e Arshit në ditën kur nuk ka  hije përveç hijes së arshit të tij në: fethul bari 

*El-xhenbu  الجنب E treta:  * 

Disa njerëz kanë thënë që : الجنب El- Xhenb- që është ana e trupit  përsa i përket njeriut është prej cilesivedhatij-jehtë Allahut. Kjo është gabim.
Selefët nuk janë dakort me këtë. Ata që ia atribuojnë Allahut këtë cilësi marrin për argument fjalën e Allahut :  *Që të mos thotë dikush: medet për mua! Që kam lënë pas dore rrespektimin e urdhërave të Allahut dhe kam qënë prej atyre që talleshin.-[ Zummer;56]*

Në këtë ajet është përmendur fjala Xhenb- e dedikuara Allahut, prandaj kanë thënë se është cilësi e Allahut. Kjo që e kanë thënë bie në kundërshtim me komentin e trs metuar nga selefët në lidhje me këtë ajet. Ibn Xherir në komentin e tij ka thënë: Qafiri do të thotë : (I mjeri unë), që lashë pas dore punimin e asaj që më urdhëroi Allahu dhe e neglizhova rrespektimin e Allahut në dynja.

 Shejkhul Islam Ibn Tejmije ka thënë: Nuk njihet asnjë dijetar i njohur tek muslimanët dhe asnjë grup i njohur prej grupeve islame  që ti atribuojë Allahut anë- xhenb, si ana ( xhenb) që njihet tek njerëzit. Kjo shprehje: xhenb është permendur në fjalën e Allahut: *Që të mos thotë dikush: medet për mua! Që kam lënë pas dore rrespektimin e urdhërave të Allahut dhe kam qënë prej atyre që talleshin. ( Zumer:56).* Nuk Ã«shtÃ« e domosdoshme qÃ« Ã§do shprehje apo gjÃ« qÃ« i dedikohet Allahut  tÃ« jetÃ« cilesi e Tij, sepse Allahut mundet ti dedikohen gjÃ«ra tÃ« krijuara  dhe cilÃ«si tÃ« gjÃ«rave tÃ« krijuara, tÃ« cilat  padiskutim tek tÃ« gjithÃ« njerÃ«zit nuk janÃ« cilÃ«si ( atribute tÃ« Allahut) si pÃ«r shembull ajetet ku i janÃ« dedikuar Allahut: shtÃ«pia (kabja), devja ( tek surja Shems) robÃ«rit, po kÃ«shtu edhe shpiriti8sipas selefÃ«ve  tÃ« muslimanÃ«ve, prijÃ«sve tÃ« tyre dhe shumicÃ«s sÃ« tyre. Kur i dedikohet Allahut diÃ§ka qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« cilÃ«si e tij dhe nuk Ã«shtÃ«  cilÃ«si e ndonjÃ« tjetri  si pÃ«r shembull: tÃ« folurit e Allahut ( kelamullah)., dija e Allahut, dora e Allahut etj, kÃ«to janÃ« cilÃ«si tÃ« Tij.  NÃ« ajetin e  KurÂanit ka tregues qÃ« tregon se nuk bÃ«het fjalÃ« pÃ«r xhenb tÃ« Allahut, si shembulli i xhenbit (tÃ« anÃ«s) tek njeriu sepse neglizhenca nuk mund tÃ« bÃ«het nÃ« ndonjÃ« cilÃ«si tÃ« Allahut. Njeriu kur thotÃ«:Filani ka neglizhuar nÃ« anÃ«n e filanit, nuk ka pÃ«r qÃ«llim qÃ« neglizhenca ka prekur njÃ« pjesÃ« tÃ« trupit tÃ« atij personi, por ka pÃ«r qÃ«llim qÃ« ka neglizhuar nÃ« tÃ« drejtÃ«n e  tij. PÃ«rderisa kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ« arrijmÃ« ta kuptojmÃ« nÃ« tÃ« drejtÃ«n e krijeses, atÃ«here si tÃ« mendohet qÃ« kuptimi i drejtpÃ«rdrejtÃ« i ajetit  nÃ« tÃ« drejtÃ«n e  Allahut  Ã«shtÃ« qÃ«: neglizhenca bÃ«het nÃ« qÃ«nien e tij?!









*KundÃ«rpÃ«rgjigjia ndaj esharive dhe atyre qÃ« mashtrohen me ta.* 

NÃ« qoftÃ«se ndonjÃ« do tÃ« thotÃ«: Nga gjithÃ« ajo qÃ« u sqarua e mÃ«suam paflefshmÃ«rinÃ« e idesÃ« sÃ« atyre qÃ« keqinterpretojnÃ« cilÃ«sitÃ«. Dihet qÃ« EsharitÃ« janÃ« prej kÃ«saj rryme sepse mohojnÃ« shumicÃ«n e cilÃ«sive dhe keqinterpretojnÃ« shumicÃ«n e argumentave tÃ« cilÃ«sive, atÃ«here nÃ« lidhje me kÃ«tÃ« qÃ« u vÃ«rtetua kemi disa pyetje:



PÃ«rgjigjia ndaj pyetjes sÃ« parÃ«:   

*SÃ« pari:* Nuk e pranojmÃ« qÃ« tÃ« jetÃ« pÃ«rqindja e Esharive kaq e madhe nÃ« botÃ«n Islame nÃ« krahasim me grupet e tjera tÃ« muslimanÃ«ve. Pra ky Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« pretendim qÃ« ka nevojÃ« tÃ« provohet me anÃ« tÃ« njÃ« statistike tÃ« hollÃ«sishme.

*SÃ« dyti:* Edhe sikur tÃ« provohej qÃ« janÃ« kaq shumÃ«, kjo nuk do tÃ« thotÃ« se janÃ« tÃ« mbrojtur nga gabimi, sepse mbrojtja nga gabimi Ã«shtÃ« siguruar pÃ«r tÃ« gjithÃ« muslimanÃ«t (unanimitetin e tyre tÃ« gjithÃ«)dhe jo pÃ«r shumicÃ«n e tyre.

*SÃ« treti:* Ixhmai i muslimanÃ«ve tÃ« parÃ« Ã«shtÃ« nÃ« kundÃ«rshtim me idenÃ« e mohimit tÃ« cilÃ«sive. Sepse tÃ« parÃ«t e ummetit tÃ« cilÃ«t janÃ« Sahabet dhe tabiinÃ«t si dhe dijetarÃ«t e udhÃ«zuar pas tyre tÃ« gjithÃ« unanimisht i kanÃ« pohuar cilÃ«sitÃ« e ardhura nÃ« KurÂan dhe nÃ« sunnet. Ata i kanÃ« kuptuar argumentet sipas kuptimit tÃ« drejtpÃ«rdrejt tÃ« tyre dhe nuk i kanÃ« keqiterpretuar.

Ata janÃ« shekulli mÃ« i mirÃ« siÃ§ Ã«shtÃ« shprehur Profeti tekstualisht . Ixhmai i tyre Ã«shtÃ« argument qÃ« e kemi detyrÃ« ta pranojmÃ« sepse pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« tregon KurÂani dhe sunneti.

*PÃ«rgjigjia ndaj pyetjes sÃ« dytÃ«:*

*SÃ« pari:* Ebil Hasen Eleshari e tÃ« tjerÃ« prej dijetarÃ«ve tÃ« muslimanÃ«venuk janÃ« tÃ« pagabueshÃ«m dhe nuk pretendojnÃ« qÃ« janÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«.

*SÃ« dyti:* BashkohorÃ«t qÃ« i pÃ«rkasin Esharizmit nuk e kanÃ« ndjekur imamin e tyre ashtu siÃ§ duhet sepse Ebil Haseni ka kaluar tre faza nÃ« besimin e tij.

*Faza e parÃ«:* PÃ«rqafoi drejtimin e muÃ«tezilÃ«ve 40 vite pastaj u kthye nga ideja e tyre dhe deklaroi se janÃ« tÃ« humbur.

*Faza e dytÃ«:* ÃshtÃ« njÃ« fazÃ« ndÃ«rmjet besimit tÃ« MuÃ«tezilÃ«ve dhe dhe Sunnetit tÃ« pastÃ«r. NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« rrugÃ« ai ka marrÃ« rrugÃ«n e Ebi Muhamed ibnu Kul-lab.

Ka thÃ«nÃ« Ibnu Tejmija: ÂEshariu dhe disa tÃ« tjerÃ« si puna e tij janÃ« nÃ« njÃ« ÂberzehÂ (fazÃ«) ndÃ«rmjet selefÃ«ve dhe xhehmihve. Ata morÃ«n disa fjalÃ« tÃ« sakta nga selefÃ«t dhe morÃ«n nga xhehmitÃ« parime llogjike tÃ« cilat i menduan tÃ« sakta por ato nÃ« realitet janÃ« tÃ« pavlefshme.Â

*Faza e tretÃ«:* PÃ«rqafimi i besimit tÃ« Ehlu sunnetit (Ehlu hadithit). NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« fazÃ« ai mori pÃ«r shembull Imam Ahmedin siÃ§ e ka sqaruar nÃ« librin e tij ÂEl ibanetu an usulid-dijanetiÂ. Ky Ã«shtÃ« prej librave tÃ« tij tÃ« fundit.
NÃ« cilÃ«sinÃ« e ÂlartÃ«sisÃ«Â kemi shkÃ«putur disa thÃ«nie nga ky imam qÃ« vÃ«rtetojnÃ« se ka vdekur nÃ« besimin e SelefÃ«ve.

BashkÃ«kohorÃ«t qÃ« i atribohen Esharizmit nÃ« akide kanÃ« marrÃ« fazÃ«n e dytÃ« tÃ« besimit tÃ« tij dhe kanÃ« mohuar shumicÃ«n e cilÃ«sive pÃ«rveÃ§se shtatÃ« prej tyre.Edhe nÃ« kÃ«to cilÃ«si qÃ« i kanÃ« pohuar kanÃ« mosmarrveshje me Ehli Sunnetin pÃ«r mÃ«nyrÃ«n se si i kanÃ« pohuar si p.sh. cilÃ«sia e tÃ« folurit.

Ibnu Tejmija ka thÃ«nÃ«: ÂQÃ«llimi i tyre Ã«shtÃ«: EsharitÃ« qÃ« mohojnÃ« cilÃ«sitÃ« ÂkhaberijeÂ, ndÃ«rsa ata qÃ« e pranojnÃ« atÃ« qÃ« e shkroi Eshariu nÃ« librin ÂElibaneÂ dhe nuk kanÃ« shfaqur ndonjÃ« ide qÃ« bie nÃ« kundÃ«rshtim me tÃ«, kÃ«ta konsiderohen prej Ehli sunnetit.Â Si pÃ«rfundim imitimi i tij i plotÃ«, do tÃ« ishte ti pÃ«rmbahen besimit qÃ« vdiq nÃ« tÃ«, i cili Ã«shtÃ« besimi i Ehlu hadithit.

*PÃ«rgjigjia ndaj pyetjes sÃ« tretÃ«:*

PÃ«rgjigjia e kÃ«saj pyetje Ã«shtÃ« nÃ« dy aspekte:

*I pari:* E vÃ«rteta nuk njihet me burrat por burrat njihen me tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«n. Ky Ã«shtÃ« kriteri i saktÃ«. Sepse njeriu sado qÃ« tÃ« jetÃ« i ditur ka mangÃ«si dhe ndoshta mund tÃ« jetÃ« rritur nÃ« njÃ« rrugÃ« tÃ« caktuar ose ide tÃ« caktuar qÃ« gati nuk njeh tjetÃ«r pÃ«rveÃ§ saj.

*I dyti:* NÃ« qoftÃ«se do tÃ« krahasojmÃ« ata qÃ« kanÃ« qÃ«nÃ« nÃ« rrugÃ«n e esharive prej dijetarÃ«ve me ata qÃ« kanÃ« qÃ«nÃ« nÃ« rrugÃ«n e SelefÃ«ve do tÃ« gjejmÃ« nÃ« rrugÃ«n e SelefÃ«ve dijetarÃ« qÃ« janÃ« mÃ« tÃ« mÃ«dhenj, mÃ« tÃ« udhÃ«zuar, mÃ« tÃ« drejtÃ« dhe mÃ« tÃ« ditur se ata qÃ« janÃ« nÃ« rrugÃ«n e Esharive.KatÃ«r dijetarÃ«t e mÃ«dhenj tÃ« katÃ«r medhhebeve tÃ« njohura nuk janÃ« nÃ« rrugÃ«n e Esharive, NÃ«se do tÃ« vÃ«resh ata qÃ« kanÃ« qÃ«nÃ« prej tyre prej TabiinÃ«ve nuk do tÃ« gjesh nÃ« rrugÃ«n e TabiinÃ«ve dhe nÃ«se do tÃ« vÃ«resh nÃ« kohÃ«n e Sahabeve nuk ke pÃ«r tÃ« gjetur asnjÃ« nÃ« rrugÃ«n e Esharive.

Ne nuk e mohojmÃ« qÃ« disa dijetarÃ« qÃ« i atribuohen esharit kanÃ« dhÃ«nÃ« kontribut tÃ« madh nÃ« mbrojtjen e Islamit, nÃ« interesin qÃ« e kanÃ« treguar pÃ«r librin e Allahut dhe sunnetin e Profetit, nÃ« pÃ«rpjekjen qÃ« e kanÃ« bÃ«rÃ« pÃ«r ti udhÃ«zuar muslimanÃ«t por kjo nuk do tÃ« thotÃ« qÃ« kanÃ« qÃ«nÃ« tÃ« pagabueshÃ«m, as nuk na e obligon pranimin e Ã§do thÃ«nie tÃ« tyre dhe as nuk na pengon nga sqarimi i gabimit tÃ« tyre dhe refuzimi i tij sepse nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« sqarohet e vÃ«rteta dhe udhÃ«zohen njerÃ«zit.

Gjithashtu nuk e mohojmÃ« qÃ« disa prej tyre kanÃ« patur qÃ«llim tÃ« mirÃ« nÃ« atÃ« qÃ« e kanÃ« besuar dhe nuk i Ã«shtÃ« shfaqur e vÃ«rteta, por nuk mjafton pÃ«r pranimin e thÃ«nies qÃ«llimi i mirÃ« i tÃ« zotit tÃ« sajÃ«.QÃ« ajo tÃ« pranohet duhet patjetÃ«r tÃ« jetÃ« nÃ« pÃ«rputhshmÃ«ri me sheriatin e Allahut. NÃ«se e kundÃ«rshton ligjin e Zotit duhet tÃ« refuzohet, kushdo qoftÃ« ai qÃ« e ka thÃ«nÃ«. Profeti ka thÃ«nÃ«: ÂKush punon njÃ« punÃ«, e cila nuk Ã«shtÃ« nÃ« pÃ«rputhshmÃ«ri me rrugÃ«n tonÃ«, ajo Ã«shtÃ« e refuzuar.Â Transmeton Muslimi.

Pastaj, ai qÃ« ka kundÃ«rshtuar sheriatin duhet tÃ« vÃ«rehet tek ai: NÃ« qoftÃ« se Ã«shtÃ« i njohur pÃ«r sinqeritet dhe Ã§iltÃ«rsi  nÃ« kÃ«rkimin e tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«s, justifikohet. Ndryshe i japim gjykimin qÃ« e meriton, pÃ«r qÃ«llimin e tij tÃ« keq dhe kundÃ«rshtimin e fesÃ«.

----------


## forum126

*Gjykimi ndaj mohuesit (keqinterpretuesit) tÃ« cilÃ«sive*


NÃ« lidhje me gjykimin ndaj tyre, duhet tÃ« kemi parasysh disa Ã§Ã«shtje:

*E para:* CilÃ«simi i njeriut si kafir ose fasik, merret nga libri i Allahut dhe sunneti i tÃ« DÃ«rguarit. CilÃ«simi i njeriut Ã«shtÃ« prej rregullave tÃ« sheriatit pÃ«r tÃ« cilat duhet ti referohemi KurÂanit dhe sunnetit.
NÃ« Ã§Ã«shtjen e tekfirit Ã«shtÃ« detyrÃ« tÃ« verifikojmÃ« dhe tÃ« sigurohemi nÃ« kulmin e sigurisÃ«. Nuk bÃ«het kafir pÃ«rveÃ§se ai qÃ« tregon pÃ«r kufrin e tij KurÂani dhe sunneti. Origjina tek muslimani Ã«shtÃ« tÃ« gjykohet pÃ«r tÃ« musliman derisa tÃ« vÃ«rtetohet nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« tÃ« sigurtÃ« qÃ« ka dalÃ« prej tij, sipas argumentit fetarÃ«.

*E dyta:* Nuk lejohet neglizhenca nÃ« tekfirin  e muslimanit sepse kjo ka dy pasoja tÃ« mÃ«dha. Pasoja e parÃ«: Shpifja e gÃ«njeshtrÃ«s ndaj Allahut nÃ« gjykimin qÃ« e ka dhÃ«nÃ« dhe ndaj tÃ« cilÃ«suarit si kafir.
Pasoja e dytÃ«: RÃ«nija nÃ« atÃ« qÃ« akuzoi me tÃ« vÃ«llain e tij, nÃ« qoftÃ« se ai Ã«shtÃ« i pastÃ«r prej saj. Abdullah ibn Umeri ka trs metuar se i DÃ«rguari ka thÃ«nÃ«: ÂNÃ«qoftÃ«se burri dota cilÃ«sojÃ« si kafir vÃ«llain e tij, do ti kthehet njÃ«rit prej tÃ« dyve.Â Transmeton Muslimi. NÃ« njÃ« transmetim tjetÃ«r ka ardhur: Â..nÃ« qoftÃ« se Ã«shtÃ« siÃ§ ka thÃ«nÃ« (shpÃ«ton nga pasoja) ose pÃ«rndryshe i kthehet atij.Â

*E treta:*Ã«shtÃ« detyrÃ« para se tÃ« cilÃ«sohet njÃ« musliman kafir, tÃ« vÃ«rehenn dy gjÃ«ra:

* E para:* tÃ« vÃ«rtetohet me argument tÃ« saktÃ« nga KurÂani ose sunneti qÃ« kjo thÃ«nie ose kjo vepÃ«r Ã«shtÃ« e tillÃ« qÃ« e Ã§on njeriun nÃ« kufÃ«r.

*E dyta:* Korrespondimi (identifikimi) i kÃ«tij gabimi mbi njÃ« thÃ«nÃ«s ose veprues tÃ« caktuar d.m.th. tÃ« plotÃ«sohen kushtet e tekfirit dhe tÃ« eliminohen pengesat e tij.

*E katÃ«rta:* Prej kushteve mÃ« tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishme Ã«shtÃ« qÃ« njeriu tÃ« jetÃ« i ditur (i mirÃ«informuar) rreth thÃ«nies ose veprÃ«s sÃ« tij qÃ« obligoi tÃ« bÃ«hej kafir.
Argument Ã«shtÃ« fjala e Allahut tÃ« LartÃ«suar:* ÂDhe kushdo qÃ« kundÃ«rshton tÃ« DÃ«rguarin (alejhi selam), pasi tÂi jetÃ« treguar qartÃ« atij rruga e drejtÃ« dhe ndjek rrugÃ« tjetÃ«r nga ajo e besimtarÃ«ve, Ne do ta mbajmÃ« atÃ« nÃ« atÃ« drejtim qÃ« ai vetÃ« e ka zgjedhur. Dhe do ta djegim atÃ« nÃ« zjarr- Dhe sa pÃ«rfundim i keq!Â [En-Nisa: 115]
ÂAllahu kurrÃ« nuk do ta humbÃ« atÃ« popull, pasi Ai e ka udhÃ«zuar atÃ«, derisa Ai tÂu bÃ«jÃ« tÃ« qartÃ« atyre se nga Ã§farÃ« gjÃ«rash duhet tÃ« largohen. VÃ«rtet Allahu Ã«shtÃ« i GjithÃ«ditur pÃ«r Ã§do gjÃ«.Â [Teube: 115]*

 	 Prej pengesave mÃ« tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishme, qÃ« pengojnÃ« cilÃ«simin e njÃ« muslimani i cili bie nÃ« kufÃ«r ÂkafirÂ, Ã«shtÃ« interpretimi dhe imitimi.
Jo Ã§do interpretim konsiderohet pengesÃ«. PÃ«r tÃ« bÃ«rÃ« dallimin ndÃ«rmjet interpretimit justifikues dhe atij jojustifikues mund ti kthehesh thÃ«nies sÃ« Ibn Uthejminit nÃ« faqen 29, si dhe tÃ« lexosh thÃ«niet e Ibnu Tejmijes qÃ« do ti pÃ«rmendim nÃ« fundin e kÃ«saj Ã§Ã«shtje.

NdÃ«rsa pÃ«rsa i pÃ«rket imitimit: BÃ«het fjalÃ« pÃ«r muslimanÃ«t e paditur tÃ« cilÃ«t pasojnÃ« fjalÃ«t (mendimet) e dijetarÃ«ve pa e ditur argumentin e tyre.
NÃ«se njerÃ«z tÃ« tillÃ« bien nÃ« kufÃ«r pÃ«r shkak tÃ« paditurisÃ« ose imitimit tÃ« verbÃ«r qÃ« ua bÃ«jnÃ« dijetarÃ«ve, kÃ«ta nuk bÃ«hen kafira derisa tu bÃ«het e qartÃ« e vÃ«rteta dhe me kryeneÃ§Ã«si e inat ta refuzojnÃ«.Â¹

Pas gjithÃ« kÃ«saj qÃ« e sqaruam gjykimin ndaj atij qÃ« mohon njÃ« cilÃ«si prej cilÃ«sive tÃ« Allahut qÃ« ka ardhur nÃ« KurÂanÃ« dhe sunnet mund ta pÃ«rmbledhim nÃ« tre rastet qÃ« vijojnÃ«: 

*I pari:* TÃ« jetÃ« mohuesi i cilÃ«sisÃ« i ditur (i mirinformuar) rreth argumentit qÃ« pohon cilÃ«sinÃ« e Allahut qoftÃ« nga KurÂani ose sunneti dhe mos tÃ« ketÃ« dilema tÃ« cilat mund tia ndryshojnÃ« metodÃ«n e tÃ« kuptuarit tÃ« tekstit por tÃ« mohojÃ« pÃ«r shkak tÃ« kryeneÃ§Ã«sisÃ«, inatit, qÃ«llimit tÃ« keq, sÃ«mundjes sÃ« zemrÃ«s dhe kundÃ«rshtimit tÃ« tÃ« DÃ«rguarit pasi i Ã«shtÃ« sqaruar e vÃ«rteta. Ky Ã«shtÃ« kafir sepse ka pÃ«rgÃ«njeshtruar fjalÃ«n e Allahut ose fjalÃ«n e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« Tij.

*I dyti:*Kur mohuesi i cilÃ«sisÃ« pÃ«rpiqet dhe jep mundin e tij pÃ«r kÃ«rkimin e tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«s, njihet pÃ«r Ã§iltÃ«rsi dhe sinqeritet, por ka gabuar dhe ka interpretuar ose pÃ«r shkak tÃ« mos njohjes sÃ« argumentit ose pÃ«r shkak tÃ« mos njohjes sÃ« kuptimit tÃ« saktÃ«. NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« rastÃ« ky njeri Ã«shtÃ« i justifikuar, gabimi i tij, Ã«shtÃ« i falur sepse ai ka rrjedhur nga ÂinterpretimiÂ jo nga inati, kryeneÃ§Ã«sia dhe qÃ«llimi i keq.

*I treti:* Kur mohuesi i cilÃ«sisÃ« ndjek epshin e tij, neglizhon nÃ« kÃ«rkimin e tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«s dhe flet pa dije por nuk ka pÃ«r qÃ«llim kundÃ«rshtimin e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit dhe nuk i Ã«shtÃ« qartÃ«suar e vÃ«rteta krejtÃ«sisht. Ky njeri Ã«shtÃ« gjynahqarÃ« dhe mundet tÃ« cilÃ«sohet ÂfasikÂ (mÃ«katar i madh).

Ibnu Tejmija ka thÃ«nÃ«: ÂNdÃ«rsa pÃ«rsa i pÃ«rket tekfiritÂ²! E vÃ«rteta Ã«shtÃ« qÃ«, ai qÃ« pÃ«rpiqet nga umet i Muhamedit pÃ«r tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«n dhe e synon atÃ« por gabon, ai nuk bÃ«het kafir madje, i falet gabimi.
Ai qÃ« i sqarohet ajo qÃ« ka ardhur me tÃ« i DÃ«rguari dhe e kundÃ«rshton tÃ« DÃ«rguarin pasi i Ã«shtÃ« qartÃ«suar udhÃ«zimi dhe ndjek njÃ« rrugÃ« tjetÃ«r jo rrugÃ«n e besimtarÃ«ve ai Ã«shtÃ« kafir. Ai qÃ« ndjek epshin e tij, neglizhon nÃ« kÃ«rkimin e tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«s dhe flet pa dije Ã«shtÃ« gjynahqarÃ« dhe mund tÃ« cilÃ«sohet ÂfasikÂ (mÃ«katar i madh). Mundet qÃ« tÃ« mirat e tij tÃ« jenÃ« mÃ« shumÃ« se tÃ« kÃ«qijat e tij. Pra tekfiri ndryshon sipas ndryshimit tÃ« gjendjes sÃ« personit. Nuk Ã«shtÃ« Ã§do gabimtarÃ«, as Ã§do bidatÃ§i, as Ã§do i paditur dhe as Ã§do i humbur kafir, madje as ÂfasikÂ dhe as gjynahqarÃ« (kundÃ«rshtarÃ«).Â  

Gjithashtu ai ka thÃ«nÃ«: ÂMegjithÃ«se unÃ« dhe ata qÃ« ulen pranÃ« meje e dinÃ« mirÃ« qÃ« unÃ« jam ndÃ«r njerÃ«zit qÃ« mÃ« sÃ« shumti e ndalojnÃ« cilÃ«simin e njÃ« personi tÃ« caktuar kafir, fasik ose gjynafqar, vetÃ«m nÃ« qoftÃ«se Ã«shtÃ« bÃ«rÃ« e ditur se i ka arritur argumentin fetar, tÃ« cilin kush e kundÃ«rshton mund tÃ« bÃ«het kafir ose fasik ose gjynafqar (sipas kundÃ«rshtimit). UnÃ« pohoj dhe konfirmoj se Allahu ia ka falur kÃ«tij ummeti atÃ« qÃ« ndodh gabimisht. Kjo pÃ«rfshin gabimin nÃ« Ã§Ã«shtjet e besimit dhe nÃ« Ã§Ã«shtjet praktike. QÃ« prej kohÃ«sh SelefÃ«t kanÃ« patur mosmarrveshje nÃ« shumÃ« prej kÃ«tyre Ã§Ã«shtjeve.Â¹ AsnjÃ«ri prej tyre nuk ka dÃ«shmuar kundra tjetrit pÃ«r kufÃ«r as pÃ«r ÂfiskÂ (mÃ«kat tÃ« madh) as pÃ«r gjynaf.Â Dhe pastaj ka pÃ«rmendur shembuj nga jeta e tyre.
Pastaj ka thÃ«nÃ«: ÂKam sqaruar qÃ«: ThÃ«niet tÃ« cilat janÃ« trs metuar nga selefÃ«t dhe dijetarÃ«t nÃ« cilÃ«simin, nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rgjithshme, ÂkafirÂ tÃ« atij qÃ« thotÃ« kÃ«shtu dhe kÃ«shtu. KÃ«to gjithashtu janÃ« tÃ« drejta, por duhet tÃ« bÃ«het dallimi ndÃ«rmjet cilÃ«simit kafir nÃ« pÃ«rgjithÃ«si dhe cilÃ«simit kafir tÃ« njÃ« personi tÃ« caktuar.Â

Gjithashtu Ibnu Tejmija ka thÃ«nÃ«: Â Tekfiri Ã«shtÃ« prej ÂueiditÂ . ThÃ«nia megjithÃ«se Ã«shtÃ« pÃ«rgÃ«njeshtrim i asaj qÃ« e ka thÃ«nÃ« i DÃ«rguri por i zoti i saj mundet tÃ« jetÃ« i ri nÃ« Islam,ose tÃ« jetÃ« rritur nÃ« njÃ« zonÃ« tÃ« largÃ«t nga qytÃ«tÃ«rimi. NjÃ« person i tillÃ« nuk cilÃ«sohet kafir me pÃ«rgÃ«nnjeshtrimin e asaj qÃ« e pÃ«rgÃ«njeshtron, derisa ti arrijÃ« argumenti (tÃ« informohet mirÃ« rreth asaj Ã§Ã«shtje me argument). Ndoshta njeriu mund tÃ« mos i ketÃ« dÃ«gjuar ato argumente, ose i ka dÃ«gjuar dhe nuk i vlerÃ«son tÃ« sakta sipas mendimit tÃ« tij, ose sipas tij i ka kundÃ«rshtuar njÃ« argument tjetÃ«r mÃ« i fortÃ«, i cili e obligon interpretimin e tyre, megjithÃ«se nÃ« kÃ«to mendime Ã«shtÃ« gabimtar.UnÃ« gjithmon e kam pÃ«rmendur hadithin, qÃ« e transmeton Buhariu dhe Muslimi, pÃ«r atÃ« burrin qÃ« tha: ÂKur unÃ« tÃ« vdes, mÃ« digjni, pastaj mÃ« dÃ«rrmoni dhe pastaj mÃ« hidhni nÃ« det, se betohem nÃ« Allahun, nÃ« qoftÃ« se Allahu do tÃ« ketÃ« fuqi tÃ« mÃ« ringjallÃ« do tÃ« mÃ« ndÃ«shkoj me ndÃ«shkim qÃ« nuk ka ndÃ«shkuar me tÃ« asnjÃ«.Â Vepruan me tÃ« ashtu siÃ§ i porositi. Allahu i tha (pasi e ktheu tÃ« gjallÃ«) Ã§farÃ« tÃ« shtyri qÃ« ta bÃ«je kÃ«tÃ«? Tha: Frika nga Ti. Allahu i LartÃ«suar e fali.Â.Ky burrÃ« dyshoi nÃ« fuqinÃ« e Allahut dhe nÃ« ringjalljen e tij pasi tÃ« thÃ«rrmohej dhe tÃ« hidhej nÃ« dete. Madje besoi se nuk do tÃ« ringjallej. Kjo Ã«shtÃ« kufÃ«r tek tÃ« gjithÃ« muslimanÃ«t unanimisht, por ai ishte i paditur dhe ishte besimtarÃ« i frikÃ«sohej Allahut se do ta ndÃ«shkonte. Allahu e fali. Interpretuesi prej atyre qÃ« kanÃ« kapacitet pÃ«r tÃ« bÃ«rÃ« ixhtihad, i cili Ã«shtÃ« i interesuar pÃ«r ndjekjen e tÃ« DÃ«rguarit,ka mÃ« pÃ«rparÃ«si qÃ« tÃ« falet se personi qÃ« u pÃ«rmend mÃ« lart.

Gjithashtu Ibnu Tejmija ka thÃ«nÃ«: ÂKurÂani, Sunneti dhe ixhmai, na tregojnÃ« se Ã«shtÃ« obligim, tÃ« themi pÃ«r atÃ« vepÃ«r qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« kufÃ«r se Ã«shtÃ« kufÃ«r. Pra thuhet pÃ«r tÃ« kufÃ«r, nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« tÃ« pakufizuar, ashtu siÃ§ tregojnÃ« argumentet fetare, sepse besimi Ã«shtÃ« prej ligjeve, qÃ« mÃ«rren vetÃ«m prej Allahut dhe tÃ« DÃ«rguarit tÃ« tij. Besimi nuk Ã«shtÃ« prej gjÃ«rave pÃ«r tÃ« cilat njerÃ«zit i gjykojnÃ« me hamendjet dhe me epshet e tyre. Nuk Ã«shtÃ« detyrÃ« pÃ«r Ã§do person qÃ« e thotÃ« fjalÃ«n e kufrit, tÃ« cilÃ«sohet kafir, derisa tÃ« vÃ«rtetohen nÃ« tÃ« drejtÃ«n e tij kushtet e tekfirit dhe tÃ« eliminohen pengesat e tij.Â  

Pas gjithÃ« kÃ«tij sqarimi, besoj se arrijmÃ« tÃ« bÃ«jmÃ« dallimin ndÃ«rmjet thÃ«nies dhe thÃ«nÃ«sit tÃ« saj, ndÃ«rmjet veprÃ«s dhe vepruesit tÃ« saj. JopÃ«r Ã§do vepÃ«r ose thÃ«nie qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« kufÃ«r, cilÃ«sohet vepruesi i saj kafir.


Autor *Ismail Bardhoshi* ---- 

Kopjuar nga  www.alb-islam.com

----------


## no name



----------


## x_vahir

Allahu ta shperblefte per kete teme

----------

